# Noblesse - Part 1



## Tazmo (Jan 24, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Mizura (Jan 24, 2013)

*Noblesse*

Check out the awesome funny Korean webcomic! XD

Noblesse is about a vampire that woke up in modern-day Korea after sleeping over 700 years, but the Real funny part is in the execution. Unlike many manga who go overboard in an attempt to be funny, this comic does an amazing job of dry humour. The art is great too, and the characters are pretty awesome (check out the maths teacher! xD ).

Highlights so far include:
- one of the most unexpected maths jokes I've read
- one of the funniest lunch scenes I've seen (ramen joke done right? xD)
- one of the funniest "help me" scenes
- nearly all the main characters are funny. Well, the guys in any case. But they're funny in the "they don't try to be funny" sense. 

Some of the jokes had me grinning for days. Later on, there's also more and more action in the comic. Anyway, go read!


----------



## dream (Jan 24, 2013)

I hope that it won't be long before Rai awakens and is able to fight.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm kind of torn about having him show up.

For once, I'd like to see everybody handle business while he rests without being pushed to use his power again or else it makes everyone's efforts pointless. Plus, I do want to see these elders not get crushed and embarrassed again 

Though on the other hand, if he were to show up near the end, I'd really love to see how they would react to him. Especially Zarga and the dialogue between the two considering their history with one another. The whole attack on Rai's life 800+ years ago has not really been expanded upon and I'm very curious how 6 clan leaders pushed him so hard that he ended up in such a state and not only did that but did it in a way where none of them were ever noticed or even hurt enough to be suspicious.

The whole event is extremely bizarre. Aside, from that, I wonder why they even turned traitors in the first place and how long this has lasted for behind the scenes.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 24, 2013)

hell until now we don't know how the  shrine came to Korea in chapter 1 

the union had something to do with it and yet they send lowly agents like M21 and M24 for that mission 

also in the beginning of the series when Rai and Frankenstein were talking about "them". 

who the hell are they?

they are 11 people while the traitors are only 6  

*Spoiler*: __ 









and who  the fuck is this person


*Spoiler*: __ 






a taritor elder within the union. calling it now


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 24, 2013)

The author forgot about all that.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 24, 2013)

Eh, it was pretty obvious that "they" was referring to the nobles in Lukedonia. 

The picture of some random guy is just to illustrate an individual who might have a part in it. I don't think it has anymore significance than that.

Though if there's anything I find really fishy, it's this.

*Spoiler*: __ 








How could Frankenstein have become a clan leader when he's a human who did not have noble blood/bloodline in the first place


----------



## Blunt (Jan 24, 2013)

Old School Franky. Dat hair


----------



## Tracespeck (Jan 24, 2013)

The art has improved a ton since those early chapters.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah it has and also in terms of how some character mannerisms are. Frankenstein aside from having his goldilocks hair came off as being way too umm..over dramatic/effeminate or whatever you'd call it. Though it didn't happen so often but I guess times like when he'd kneel down to Rai or moments like this



I can't really see him acting that way anymore 

I do have to say though, I kind of liked how Rai looked back then to a degree. Well maybe not the very early chapters of Rai but like late season 1 and season 2 Rai. Least to me personally, he looked more adult like to a degree in my eyes but now he seems way too youthful compared to then. 

Though that's just my opinion


----------



## Mizura (Jan 24, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> How could Frankenstein have become a clan leader when he's a human who did not have noble blood/bloodline in the first place


 true. Well, maybe he meant a clan leader of humans, since obviously all those people are humans. Rai never went out much, so he may not know that humans have different governance systems than Nobles (especially after all this time).


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 24, 2013)

Mizura said:


> true. Well, maybe he meant a clan leader of humans, since obviously all those people are humans. Rai never went out much, so he may not know that humans have different governance systems than Nobles (especially after all this time).



You actually make a good point about that (especially when you consider Frankenstein came off as if he was leading all of them)


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 24, 2013)

When is it going to be explained how Franky is still alive? The dude is a human is he not lol.

Also just a thought if Rai made a contract with Franky he would be so overpowered lol.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 24, 2013)

Well he did experiment on nobles. He probably achieved their longevity. 

The union has done things like that too (Crombel is 130+ years old for example).


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 24, 2013)

^Thats true.

Where was it stated how old crombel was i know he was older then 100 although i forgot why lol.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 24, 2013)

Was revealed in chapter 140 when Crombel was speaking a bit about himself and The Union of the past. He mentioned he found Frankenstein's book that contained information 130 years ago.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 24, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> Was revealed in chapter 140 when Crombel was speaking a bit about himself and The Union of the past. He mentioned he found Frankenstein's book that contained information 130 years ago.



Ok thats it i thought it was something about the book as i recalled he found it a long time ago just not sure how long.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 25, 2013)

happy posting, registering...


----------



## dream (Jan 28, 2013)

Anyone know if the chapter will be delayed for a few hours or if he is taking a break this week?


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 28, 2013)

From what I see, it's just late and there hasn't been word of no chapter this week.

Seems to conveniently get delayed on the chapters that are really anticipated these days


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 28, 2013)

The chapter is finally out




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Frankenstein fighting all 3 of them at the same time and having the upper hand seemingly


----------



## dream (Jan 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Franky did better than I expected him to do against all three though none of them were going all out from what I could tell.  Franky should be able to beat two of them with moderate difficulty while the clan leader takes care of the weaker Elder.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 28, 2013)

And now scan is out shortly after 

Ch.45


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 28, 2013)

what happened to the cyborg? lololol i really loled hard.
finally the help is here, i really smell rael (?) joining the feast, his brother is here, more likely he will show up, hopefully not as an enemy.
siera looks is fine, at least not in critical condition...ahh...i once more feel the excitement, it is baaaaaaaaack))


----------



## dream (Jan 28, 2013)

Franky saying that he's unable to control himself at times... 

It's one to be a pretty awesome rumble.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 28, 2013)

Frankenstein going up against all 3 of them once and doing well 

The banter between Frankenstein and Zarga was pretty much what I was hoping to see  

The dialogue between the 5th and Frankenstein was intriguing also. I was a bit skeptical if people outside the high nobles knew of him because no one else apparently did for who he actually was but it seems his reputation was quite infamous in the past


----------



## Blunt (Jan 29, 2013)

Franky! 

You all thought I was crazy with my estimation of his power! Kneel before me!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2013)

Dat Rajak 

Assassins da best.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 29, 2013)

I told you mother fuckers that he would come.

There was once a man who asked me
"Are you a prophet?"
The answer was yes.

I told you mofo's that the blue phaggot would be the first one down.
The answer was yes.

Consider yourselves blessed if I bless you with another prediction.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2013)

With Rajak's appearance, do you think that means we'll have the reintroduction of Rael pretty soon?


----------



## Juri (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm sure he's not quite down yet.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 29, 2013)

me too, cyborg is yet to show his stupidity, that makes me laugh..


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Jan 29, 2013)

I swear to god noblesse never disappoints. 
That four way battle is going to be awesome.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 29, 2013)

Without M21 sob story, this chapter would be perfect. I almost came because of all the badassary Franky delivered.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice one~
I like that Rajak joined the fight here.

The awesome thing is, we can expect now a stomp fight from Franky and Rajak.
However, thinking of this, there wouldn't be any more thrill knowing that elders are to lose now.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 29, 2013)

Rajak. Awesome.
Franky. Awesome.
Remaining fully fit Elders. Awesome.
Wanting to see the werewolf's full wolf form and whether she will pop out of her costume. Awesome.
Stage is set. Awesomeness inc.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 29, 2013)

I doubt Lukedonia only sent one guy so there will probably be more coming. I still don't see Franky and Rajak winning this comfortably.


----------



## The End (Jan 29, 2013)

I could see the Cyborg-elder landing a sneak attack on either Frankenstein or Rajak when they have the upper hand. Also excited to see the Werewolf Elder use her full transformation.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 29, 2013)

True, an inconvenience like the Dark Spear time limit will be a major set back.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 29, 2013)

Moglay said:


> True, an inconvenience like the Dark Spear time limit will be a major set back.



He's using dark spear from the start, which means the elders have the "true form" powerup left.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 29, 2013)

Well the werewolf elder does. The other guy pulled out his soul weapon immediately whilst fighting Seira. So whilst it is likely he has another power-up, it remains as speculation at the moment.


----------



## haegar (Jan 29, 2013)

thorughly enjoyable brawl with the Elders. p15 "oups" was nice.Franky really has perfected the art of "accidentally" smashing the enemies ego by having them impale each other on their own weapons  
M-21 being a little dense as usual but it seems he's getting there. how did they vanish in that flash of light though? don't get it ...


----------



## jam3sbob (Jan 29, 2013)

now then, bring it on!


----------



## Tracespeck (Jan 29, 2013)

haegar said:


> how did they vanish in that flash of light though? don't get it ...



It's their school, they know the territory and move at high speeds due to super powers.  They just quickly moved out of sight (and probably to an "escape" path) using a distraction.  Makes me wonder if the intend to setup and fight or just exit and call it a day.  Probably the former.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 29, 2013)

Guys the retard elder is not down yet.

He will probably be more pissed off and fully transform next chapter.

Franky hitting his soul weapon into that elder was quite funny i will say.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 4, 2013)

cautiously posting, no hate pls)

i also think that he is not down yet, but seeing as he is kind of a cyborg, i dont expect him to transform into some animal, if he did, it would be very mundane..

on the other hand, where's mah raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwr???


----------



## Princess Ivy (Feb 4, 2013)

It's already out now:


I was wondering why nobody posted the link until now.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 4, 2013)

I would have done it but I was too busy playing Dark Souls 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dat Rajak 

8th elder managed to fight ok against Rajak (even if he didn't land a single hit), at least he managed to react sometimes to him. His destructive power is insane though but that's about it. I wonder how his current cyborg form will fare though.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 4, 2013)

Chapter is out

Ch.45

So it seems The Union designed the 8th elder to fight clan leaders. He hasn't landed a single hit on Rajak yet though but maybe he'll do something surprising with his new form since Rajak used his best attack already that we know off (attacking all together with clones) but that still put him down. 

I liked the intro bit with Frankenstein and Rajak's conversation too as well as the few discussions in this chapter. The end with Tao was


----------



## Black Mirror (Feb 4, 2013)

hahaha, the last page was awesome XD

Franky's rape face will be epic when he sees the state of his school


----------



## Muk (Feb 4, 2013)

someone is gonna pay those repair bills


----------



## dream (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm a bit surprised that the 8th is tougher than I expected.



> someone is gonna pay those repair bills



Franky certainly won't be pleased to see what happened.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 4, 2013)

Man poor Shinwoo he used to be the mortal fighter, the bit of realism in here with a bit of action. You'd see him getting better each time...
Now they don't even have him fight anymore, just put his ass straight on the ground, damn. 

Blue penis got circumcised.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the bit about Franky getting to fight the Lord was a mistranslation. They talked a couple chapters ago that he challenged the Lord but that he had to fight all the Clan Leaders first.

Unless of course he beat em all.


----------



## haegar (Feb 4, 2013)

nice chap as usual. Guess we get Franky ownage often enough to allow Rajak to show off a chapter. I wanna see Franky beat down the seventh though :/ Or at least try 

As for M-21, he better kill all three of them in a glorious win, any other result and Franky will not forgive him demolishing the school


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 4, 2013)

Dat Rajak. Gotta love them stealth techniques.

Also, designing the 8th Elder specifically to fight Nobles? Seems kinda odd, you'd think that for the most part all the 'power levels' of the Elders were intended to fight Nobles.

Tao praying to God, then voiding that and Franky, to forgive him for the damage to the school


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Feb 4, 2013)

Cyborg is one tough guy. How many time do you have to be assassinated?


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 4, 2013)

EG Scans version is out.

Link removed


----------



## dream (Feb 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> Also, designing the 8th Elder specifically to fight Nobles? Seems kinda odd, you'd think that for the most part all the 'power levels' of the Elders were intended to fight Nobles.



I would imagine that they would focus more on getting as strong as possible than having any clear plan to fight the Nobles.  The 8th Elder may be the first, that we've seen, designed specially to fight Nobles.  His robotic body may play a part in that as I can't remember any other Union member to have such modification.


----------



## haegar (Feb 5, 2013)

^ well, not elders but Dr.Arinth's short lifetime twin fighting robots were kinda similar I that regard...


----------



## haegar (Feb 11, 2013)

dat franky


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 11, 2013)

Chapter is out on mangacow

Ch.46


----------



## Starburst~ (Feb 11, 2013)

Haha, Franky is my new favorite character.


----------



## Muk (Feb 11, 2013)

oops i did it again is so fitting


----------



## Zaru (Feb 11, 2013)

I constantly thought "why doesn't anyone else just intervene" and then Franky does it with a joke


----------



## Dirzzt (Feb 11, 2013)

Frankenstein


----------



## dream (Feb 11, 2013)

Franky is the best.


----------



## The End (Feb 11, 2013)

I loved that last page. "it was getting heavy so I just threw it"


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 11, 2013)

honestly the whole time i was thinking, how in hell franky is keeping his weaopn under control, and dat last page, explained it all))
i just hope the 8th is done and now the real fight can start. i am a bit unsure how the elders will be handled, cause, rajak must be pretty warn out from his battle, franky is fresh but cant handle 2 of them at the same time. not to mention seira, half dead.
i wonder if franky will get additional support. rael joining the feast would be a good idea, but sounds too convenient. 
anyway, in a 1 or 2 chapters it will all be clear.


----------



## Unknown (Feb 11, 2013)

If Dark Spear absorbs this new elder (who is a weapon to fight Nobles), wouldn't Franky have a massive power up?

Dark Spear is supposed to be a pseudo soul weapon that uses thousands of weak human souls instead of a few powerful Noble souls. Probably when Franky was in Lukedonia, Dark Spear was weaker than most of soul weapons, but now aside from the thousands of weak human souls, dark spear has a powerful elder soul, and maybe now 2.

That would make dark spear more powerful and so Franky aswell. The only possible problem would be that Franky himself isn't getting more powerful, and so maybe Franky has more problems controlling it.


----------



## Drakor (Feb 11, 2013)

Unknown said:


> If Dark Spear absorbs this new elder (who is a weapon to fight Nobles), wouldn't Franky have a massive power up?
> 
> Dark Spear is supposed to be a pseudo soul weapon that uses thousands of weak human souls instead of a few powerful Noble souls. Probably when Franky was in Lukedonia, Dark Spear was weaker than most of soul weapons, but now aside from the thousands of weak human souls, dark spear has a powerful elder soul, and maybe now 2.
> 
> That would make dark spear more powerful and so Franky aswell. The only possible problem would be that Franky himself isn't getting more powerful, and so maybe Franky has more problems controlling it.


The spear isn't just comprised of Human Souls and the Union Elders, he also absorbed Nobles as well. I think the latter half of what you said about the spear becoming more potent and him losing control is more of a certainty.

It'd be great if Rael came by and gave Rajak his Grandia, choosing to develop his strength over time instead of gimping his brother outright. The werewolf is seeming like she'll survive this ordeal even more now


----------



## Zaru (Feb 11, 2013)

Unknown said:


> If Dark Spear absorbs this new elder (who is a weapon to fight Nobles), wouldn't Franky have a massive power up?



How does a soul-absorbing weapon get stronger by absorbing mechanical parts?


----------



## Morglay (Feb 11, 2013)

Frankenstein you handsome fiend


----------



## haegar (Feb 11, 2013)

Zaru said:


> How does a soul-absorbing weapon get stronger by absorbing mechanical parts?



well in a sense he is nothing but a heap of trash but it IS alive in some way. Btw interesting how the werewolf considers another elder little more than a mere experiment to be killed and data salvaged for research - though in this particular case of charming personality it makes sense his peers look down on him ...

as for the spear, I dunno if it acts bitchy now and then cause it is getting stronger and stronger or because there is still 2 sides to Franky's character/soul - he still has that darkness, to him as long as its there the spear feeds on it. 'course would be boring if he got rid of that extremely entertaining part of him 

as for Rajak, I'd rather have Rael fight with him jointly then just show up to hand over the other part of Grandia and then go twiddle his thumbs. I think splitting Grandia is slightly different then splitting the Lord's blade, the laters was from the getgo intended to be joined again once she is ready for it. The intention of splitting Grandia was to give both sons their share of it. I think it's full potential is unlocked when they work as a team


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 11, 2013)

Does anybody here think that the kids are not needed in the story? I think they are not need and have become an annoyance. Now, in the beginning I did not think that but as the story went on they only seem to be a bother. Does any one here think so?


----------



## Unknown (Feb 11, 2013)

Zaru said:


> How does a soul-absorbing weapon get stronger by absorbing mechanical parts?



In fiction would be totally impossible if the soul of the said mechanical dude still had "the powers" of the mechanical parts of his body?


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 11, 2013)

EG Scans verison is out

Link removed


----------



## Zaru (Feb 11, 2013)

Punk Zebra said:


> Does anybody here think that the kids are not needed in the story? I think they are not need and have become an annoyance. Now, in the beginning I did not think that but as the story went on they only seem to be a bother. Does any one here think so?



Absolutely. The story went into the direction of fights between vastly superhuman beings. They're just a constant liability now that we have enough of a support cast.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 11, 2013)

This chapter seemed to hint that Rael is going to give up his Soul Weapon to his brother, whether Rajak likes it or not.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 11, 2013)

Frankie trolled them again.


----------



## dream (Feb 11, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> This chapter seemed to hint that Rael is going to give up his Soul Weapon to his brother, whether Rajak likes it or not.



It'll probably happen near the end when Rajak faces an opponent too difficult to overcome.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 11, 2013)

Solaris said:


> It'll probably happen near the end when Rajak faces an opponent too difficult to overcome.



Well, this part of the series seems to be moving towards it's climax. There's only a handful of Elders left that we haven't seen, and while Crombell is certain to have some stronger followers than Yuri I doubt he has an army capable of taking on all of Lukedonia and Rai's group. So I can see Rajak getting the power-up during this clash or the next. There may be more threats out there in the form of the Werewolves or some other unknown entities (possibly the person/people who locked away Rai, if it's not anyone within the Union, or maybe even Franky's predecessors if we're pulling out ideas from way out of left field), but this storyline seems to be heading towards it's end.

That or he dies and Rael gets his piece of the Soul Weapon and becomes the Kertia Clan leader, redemption is pretty big in here.


----------



## jam3sbob (Feb 12, 2013)

bwahaha elders thought they could outsmart franky


----------



## Stannis (Feb 12, 2013)

Omg Franky doing it again  



			
				White Silver King said:
			
		

> That or he dies and Rael gets his piece of the Soul Weapon and becomes the Kertia Clan leader, redemption is pretty big in here



Rael will join the union. you know it's true


----------



## Muk (Feb 12, 2013)

i like franky using underhanded tactics 

its fresh to see 'good' guys using underhanded tactics and not try and justify it


----------



## TargaryenX (Feb 14, 2013)

I was actually expecting Rael to step in an save Seira. I guess he still has time, especially if Rajak dies and gives up his soul weapon.

Seriously though, after this fight the city is pretty much fucked. There's no covering up that kind of destruction.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 14, 2013)

TargaryenX said:


> Seriously though, after this fight the city is pretty much fucked. There's no covering up that kind of destruction.



The first time we saw real people running from the battles was when the three elders stepped in. I think this is some kind of foreshadowing, like the union/lukedonia existence will be known to public or the coming war will affect the whole world or something.


----------



## Arkeus (Feb 15, 2013)

Muk said:


> i like franky using underhanded tactics
> 
> its fresh to see 'good' guys using underhanded tactics and not try and justify it



His hands just sliped! It's totally legit.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 18, 2013)

hmm.......


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 18, 2013)

I hope the other two elders start fighting now. I'm getting bored of watching only the 8th fight.


----------



## dream (Feb 18, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




This, Franky vs the fifth Elder, is going to be an excellent fight from the look of things.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 18, 2013)

Scan is out now too

Link removed

The dialogue between Frankenstein and the 5th is


----------



## haegar (Feb 18, 2013)

wow, tough bitch is tough 

nice chapter but this stretches things, I thought at least the scrapheap was done for good but even he is still squirming around. Seira seems recovered more or less so she should end his misery or something...


----------



## Morglay (Feb 18, 2013)

I like this bitch.


----------



## Black Mirror (Feb 18, 2013)

I wonder if Franky will turn into some alucard-like creature. At least his weapon resembles the dogs. And the eating souls thingy. Though he will pbbly become uncontrollable and Rai will have to take action.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 18, 2013)

Fiery Woman?
More like, Hairy Woman.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 18, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Fiery Woman?
> More like, Hairy Woman.



Morbidly European is the PC term.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 18, 2013)

I like the werewolf chick lets hope she doesn't get killed anytime soon.


----------



## haegar (Feb 18, 2013)

it would kinda suck to introduce her only as fodder, given she is both the first true werewolf and notably high up in the ranks ... think it'll end with both her and the 5th getting out alive, scraphead sure has to go eventually, dunno, this might end in a draw?


----------



## Drakor (Feb 18, 2013)

Her transformed state is so disappointing...I thought M-21's was like that because he wasn't a real one. I hope that's just a "hybrid" state so the full form can be salvaged..


----------



## Stannis (Feb 18, 2013)

Fiery bitch  

So the 8th survived this after all. I hope he can't continue this fight at least.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 18, 2013)

Ch.68


----------



## dream (Feb 18, 2013)

Drakor said:


> Her transformed state is so disappointing...I thought M-21's was like that because he wasn't a real one. I hope that's just a "hybrid" state so the full form can be salvaged..



Eh, I'm fine with that being the full form.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 18, 2013)

This is probably sad but I am more interested in the minor character's development at the moment. Will be nice to see what Fiery Bitch is like at full power, to give M-21 a target.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 18, 2013)

at Franky calling Dark Spear a player


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 18, 2013)

It has a habit of sticking itself into many people these days


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 19, 2013)

looking at things now, i dont see franky group victorious from this fight, franky is already spewing blood whereas 5th is only unleashing some part (prolly) of her power. 7th still full power, 8th still alive. anywho, it's good that once in a while good guys are handicapped. looking forward to the story development.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 19, 2013)

Rai comes in. Everybody backs the fuck up.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 19, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Rai comes in. Everybody backs the fuck up.


The whole point here is that Rai can't come to back them up or he won't be around for a long time....


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 19, 2013)

i wonder how 7th would react if he saw Rai


----------



## haegar (Feb 19, 2013)

Actually about Rai coming in, I wonder, before this whole stuff started and Seira faced them she was shown standing at Rai's coffin and it seemed Franky sent her there, I wonder if to protect Rai Franky had her do something that keeps him there or keeps him from being woken up by the ruckus outside - cause Franky knows Rai needs a little break ... and the plot kinda seems to be going towards 'let's try handle stuff without Rai's help for a while' ...


----------



## Muk (Feb 19, 2013)

the 7th would be instant death by Rai if Rai saw him


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 19, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> It has a habit of sticking itself into many people these days



nice sig.


----------



## Muk (Feb 19, 2013)

eg's translation so much cleaner


----------



## haegar (Feb 19, 2013)

ya EG generally does a nice job on what they do, I always look forward to their version for the 2nd leisurely read


----------



## Muk (Feb 19, 2013)

it usually flows that much better


----------



## Stannis (Feb 19, 2013)

If Rai Sees the 7th he will try to kill him most likely. If Rai wake up and the 7th sees him I think they'll run away to report that to the union, I don't see it happening though. 



Zaru said:


> The whole point here is that Rai can't come to back them up or he won't be around for a long time....



Franky promised him to wake him up in a _few days_. Maybe Sierra set up some kind of alarm on his coffin before she went to battle the elders.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2013)

Zaru said:


> The whole point here is that Rai can't come to back them up or he won't be around for a long time....



He took his nap.
He's good to go.
Bring on the Carnage.

Though tbh that Red head mage chick should come.


----------



## haegar (Feb 20, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Though tbh that Red head mage chick should come.



yes. magical boobies. I second that shit


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 23, 2013)

I only thought M-21 would turn full werewolf again infront of Crombell when we finally see his form (btw has it been said Crombs is a werewolf, or is it still educated guesswork?)
but I think it may be he does it against modified M-24 lolstomping him after looking down and out.

She-wolf Elder needs to drop the pants. 

I think we agree crazy wild Franky is more fun than mild mannered one.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 23, 2013)

> (btw has it been said Crombs is a werewolf, or is it still educated guesswork?)



No. **


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 23, 2013)

It's probably because of the Logan sideburns lol

Is it me, or is Seira the sexiest female in the series?


----------



## Muk (Feb 23, 2013)

why would you say that? she's like 'less is more' 

also crombell seems to be full human xD


----------



## Stannis (Feb 23, 2013)

> Is it me, or is Seira the sexiest female in the series



Indeed . But it's not a big accomplishment when you have only 6-7 female characters in the series


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 23, 2013)

I like *Raskreia* the most. I wish they would show more of her in action. Seira comes in at second and now I am starting to like that werewolf chick.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 23, 2013)

Seira is the top female for me


----------



## Blunt (Feb 23, 2013)

Seira >>>>>>>>>


----------



## haegar (Feb 23, 2013)

Seira > Raskreia > Witch Clanleader's Rack > rest


----------



## Stannis (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey Raskeria, fancy a threesome with me and Seria?


----------



## Muk (Feb 23, 2013)

Seira would put her brithday suit on for Franky before she'd be together with you. And Raskeria would too


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 23, 2013)

Muk said:


> Seira would put her brithday suit on for Franky before she'd be together with you. And Raskeria would too





...


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 23, 2013)

Boshi said:


>



That 10th elder fan service alright


----------



## 8 (Feb 23, 2013)

how could you guys forget dr. arith in her ironwoman costume. she's clearly the hottest girl around. to refresh your mind look up chapter 150.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 23, 2013)

Two Jags. said:


> ...



:rofl  I could actually see this happening.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 23, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> That 10th elder fan service alright



Dat mustache  


Whitebeard tier


----------



## Black Mirror (Feb 25, 2013)

lol look who's back again XD

didnt expect him.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 25, 2013)

Wtf did they just willingly ate poisoned pills 

And damn please tell me he's with the union.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 25, 2013)

I doubt it. 

Looks like the joke fight of Rael vs Yuri for Seira's heart is actually gonna happen now though.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 25, 2013)

Did they just eat....poisoned pills...
Never go full retard.


----------



## Muk (Feb 25, 2013)

bah full retard mode ...

also don't care about this fight

i want to go back to franky vs elders


----------



## dream (Feb 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Those three....


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 25, 2013)

yessssssss. as i predicted, he is baaaack.

awful chapter btw, getting poisoned like that?? better wait for the scan...


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah, I wish we'd have seen the elders fights. This current battle hasn't really been interesting for me at all (except seeing Yuri in action).


----------



## haegar (Feb 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



if the kids are by now only used to impair them in fights for cheap tension buy this is detoriating. At least karate kid should be enhanced by Franky so he can join the fight :/
As for last panel I think he came to help out but not sure...

I might be wrong but only tentatively good thing bout the chapter is M21 somewhat increasing his transformation as it looks


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 25, 2013)

We're getting trolled about their improvement coz I don't see that much tbh :/


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 25, 2013)

Rael about to stomp lol.


----------



## Ender (Feb 25, 2013)

i cant believe im saying this but thank god that guy came. i mean really, what was the point of that training??? really?


----------



## dream (Feb 25, 2013)

-Ender- said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i cant believe im saying this but thank god that guy came. i mean really, what was the point of that training??? really?




*Spoiler*: __ 



The point of the training was to make them not die instantly in such a fight.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 25, 2013)

It's out on EG Scans now

it's his greatest flaw pre-skip.

lol the stupidity of them taking the poison


----------



## Ender (Feb 25, 2013)

that's some shitty training. i'd rather they not participate then create more problems....


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 25, 2013)

I mean Franky would be pissed if this is how weak in battle they ended up

Always call the enemies bluff

Always


----------



## Ender (Feb 25, 2013)

i know m21 is holding back. that's a given.


----------



## Drakor (Feb 25, 2013)

So M-21 is becoming more close to 100% synch with the werewolf heart it seems. It's a shame that the only Regis and M-21 actually gain much progress training but I suppose Noblesse is about your genetics foremost. 

My old  is definitely outdated, but I suppose this would be closer to the power shown from then and now?

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Top Tier*

High- Raizel
Mid - Previous Lord
Low - Raskreia
*High Tier*

High - Frankenstein, Dr. Crombell, Former Gajus[Gejutel, Ragar], Union Elder[4, 5, 7]  
Mid - Current Gajus[Kaye, Karias, Rajak, Rozaria, Ludis]
Low - Seira, Rael, Union Elders[8, 10, 11, 12]
*Mid Tier*

High - Regis, Crombell's Elite[Yuriy, Kalvin, Mark, Bonerre], RK-4[M-21, Takeo, Tao] Cerebrus[Taze, Rodin, Yuizi]
Mid - Cerebrus[Ked, Lutai], Dr. Aris
Low - DA-5[Krantz]
*Low Tier*

High - Na Yonsu, An Sangeen, Central Order, DA-5[Shark, Hammer]
Mid - Jake, Mary
Low - M-24
*"Human" Tier*

High - Shinwoo, Infected Humans
Mid - Unmodified KSA and Union Agents/Trainees
Low - Normal humans



Now we wait next week to see if Rael assaults the weakened RK-4...or a passerby due to being Seira's "acquaintances"


----------



## Stannis (Feb 25, 2013)

Ugh those three  

I wouldn't mind a couple of chapters about them though. They've been taking elders one after another since the 12th.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 26, 2013)

We don't need tiers in here.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 26, 2013)

Tiers are bad.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 26, 2013)

High tier - Shinwoo
Low tier - Frankenstein.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 26, 2013)

Drakor said:


> So M-21 is becoming more close to 100% synch with the werewolf heart it seems. It's a shame that the only Regis and M-21 actually gain much progress training but I suppose Noblesse is about your genetics foremost.
> 
> My old  is definitely outdated, but I suppose this would be closer to the power shown from then and now?
> 
> ...




The only ones I disagree with are Crombel and maybe the 8th....maybe 

Crombel to me is not as strong as Frankenstein and the top elders. The way he's been portrayed in this manga is that while he has good power hidden away, his ignorance and at the same time surprise at the level of capabilities done by Frankenstein and co...even how Bonerre commented that Crombel will still need time to fight elders after seeing the 11th preform an attack. To me, he's not that powerful for now. He will probably become that strong though in the future after he puts all his new information to use but as of now, I honestly see him around low high tier with the other double digit elders.

The 8th, I'm not so sure off. He's an idiot but he did fight against someone who had completely countered his fighting style and in my opinion, one of the strongest clan leaders as well. Rajak couldn't really overpower him and the 8th was able to react towards blows that were life threatening or recover and continue to produce heavy destructive attacks and barriers that I think the other clan leaders would have had a harder time with and maybe we'd be shocked to see him actually beat some of them. I actually wouldn't really be surprised either. His biggest fault is that he's...an idiot 

Aside from that, he already has better energy attacks than Rozaria who seems to be a caster. His defensive powers are much better too. I'd even say he could beat Seira as well. As for the rest, I think they should win but that's mostly just speculation on the extent of their abilities and my bias for Karias 

I guess it comes down to them having to outsmart him in the end which wont be too hard I suppose


----------



## HInch (Mar 2, 2013)

tears not tiers. That's my life motto.

Plus there can never be tiers when Frankenstein is human god.


----------



## Black Mirror (Mar 2, 2013)

oh god, not that tier shit XD

Rai>all of dem combined 

you think it's possible that Rai will appear again? I don't want Noblesse without him, especially now when I can see 3 "Oh fuck" faces and our traitorous elder shitting his pants.


----------



## HInch (Mar 2, 2013)

He'll return at some point. It might mean Frankenstein struggling though and I don;t think he can. Perhaps he'll re-enter to save the kiddies.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 2, 2013)

Black Mirror said:


> oh god, not that tier shit XD
> 
> Rai>all of dem combined



Rai fought 6 clan leaders 850 years ago. the result was him sleeping for 850 years and even when he woke up his powers were still in a mess.  the traitors are now elders chillin'  in the union. 



> you think it's possible that Rai will appear again? I don't want Noblesse without him, especially now when I can see 3 "Oh fuck" faces and our traitorous elder shitting his pants.



Yup. it's his manhwa after all 

If he appears before this fight end the way I see it Zarga will recognize him and escape with the other elders to tell the union about it.


----------



## Black Mirror (Mar 2, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Rai fought 6 clan leaders 850 years ago. the result was him sleeping for 850 years and even when he woke up his powers were still in a mess.  the traitors are now elders chillin'  in the union.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gantz was Kurono's manga and then he disappeared and everything went downhill


----------



## Stannis (Mar 2, 2013)

Gantz is the black ball.

Noblesse is Rai.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2013)

Late but the raw is finally out 




*Spoiler*: __ 



For once, I'm happy to see Rael's arrogant ass 

As expected, he's overwhelming Yuri and co and Frankenstein is having alot of trouble with the 5th. Now the 6th Elder just randomly shows up here. Things are looking shitty for them 

He's probably another former clan leader


----------



## Stannis (Mar 4, 2013)

At last 



*Spoiler*: __ 




Disappointed by the knights performance so far
That fairy bitch having the upper hand over Franky smh 
A new elder . Another traitor? Time for Rai to wake up.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 4, 2013)

Incoming new noble I guess

Spicy red-headed witch methinks


----------



## Drakor (Mar 4, 2013)

Its time "big sister" let Karias run free, besides he's the only clan leader to not show his soul weapon...though this new guy is definitely related to Rozaria


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2013)

Chapter scan is out

*ch 136 TSS chinese*


----------



## dream (Mar 4, 2013)

Well shit, didn't expect another Elder to appear.  I wonder which Clan Leader(s) will arrive now.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 4, 2013)

He was talking shit about Sierra 

Typical Tao  

I think he's going to the elders fight next, he'll give his grandia to his brother. it will only buy them some time then Rai will come.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 5, 2013)

"Who the fuck is Yuri?" said no other than Rael


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 5, 2013)

My Hwa Ryun in Noblesse?


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 5, 2013)

little disappointed that yuri is getting beat thisbad


----------



## Hustler (Mar 5, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> My Hwa Ryun in Noblesse?



 My thoughts exactly


----------



## Morglay (Mar 5, 2013)

Punk Zebra said:


> "Who the fuck is Yuri?" said no other than Rael



Has to be my favourite quote so far... Loved that shit.


----------



## HInch (Mar 5, 2013)

moar elders. all the elders.


----------



## Black Mirror (Mar 5, 2013)

Now it's fucking time for Rai


----------



## The End (Mar 5, 2013)

Cool chapter. I definitely think Yuri is hiding some power, and this new Elder looks really badass.

I don't think Rai will be waking up just yet though, maybe we will get one or two Clan Leaders jumping in to help. Hell, Regis's Grandpa might join in and get killed, allowing him to pass on his Soul Weapon.


----------



## HInch (Mar 5, 2013)

Yuri will definitely have another level or two of power. He'll live until the 13th elder arc, maybe providing data from this one to help manufacture a more powerful army. you know, to further make the power scale crazy.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Mar 5, 2013)

The resemblance between the 6th elder and Rozaria cannot be denied.It would be more interesting if he was from her clan, maybe an estranged brother who couldn't have the clan leader's title (similar to Rael's case).


----------



## Stannis (Mar 5, 2013)

The End said:


> Hell, Regis's Grandpa might join in and get killed, allowing him to pass on his Soul Weapon.



No! He's too good to die. If anything Regis should have his coming of age ceremony first. that should give him a nice power up. 



Mѳẹbius said:


> The resemblance between the 6th elder and Rozaria cannot be denied.It would be more interesting if he was from her clan, maybe an estranged brother who couldn't have the clan leader's title (similar to Rael's case).



Probably not the case.  The nobles had 13 clans, 6 leaders betrayed them and 7 stayed with the lord.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 5, 2013)

I think Karias is gonna show up 

And the guy with the red hair can't be that big of a threat if he's related to Rozaria, she has the Soul Weapon.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 11, 2013)

Good chapter for sure.
You can smell it.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 11, 2013)

Chapter is out

Chapter 353

So it seems like Yuri and Mark left Kelvin behind 

Also Urokai and Frankenstein seem to have some history with each other. Either way, his new form is pretty awesome and seeing him dispatch the 8th was hilarious.

Now it's only a matter of time until Rai comes


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 11, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



the sleeping giant has awoken!!


----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2013)

Rai woke up. 

Really like Franky's new form.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh my god 

Franky 

Rai


----------



## haegar (Mar 11, 2013)

my my, so what is he gambling on, that he keeps his sanity long enough to kill them or that rai arrives in time to snap him out if it? Impressive, but does not look like a smart move, though I acknowledge the situation didn't allow for much else.

I dunno though, lady werewolf can keep up with him in that form? Insane, if u ask me, like this he should be above any individual elder, werewolf or noble though the price for it is probably high ...


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 11, 2013)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG
i wanna go nuts like a little girlllllllll omgomgomgomgom so awesommmmmmmmmmme
fucking awesome, i didnt think i would enjoy any Noblesse chapter like this.

daym, franky is da man as always, fucking raging like this. i am soo glad the robot is gone, finally. 
also surprised that 5th elder still can injure fully transformed franky, i though power gap would be too great to take on at least 3 elders. anyway, now i wont be able to sleep for a week to wait for the next chapter.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 11, 2013)

Mat?icha said:


> also surprised that 5th elder still can injure fully transformed franky, i though power gap would be too great to take on at least 3 elders. anyway, now i wont be able to sleep for a week to wait for the next chapter.



Makes sense to me personally.
She's a werewolf, a race that we would think is just as strong as the Nobles.
Franky is still a human .
Far as I recall any elder Noble can kill Franky but they can't capture him without killing him.
I hope there are Werewolves stronger than her though .


----------



## Stannis (Mar 11, 2013)

Would be cool if Rai woke up because he felt Franky being consumed by dark spear. He's going to save him now. 

The elders will escape and report his existence to the union once they see him.



ensoriki said:


> Far as I recall any elder Noble can kill Franky but they can't capture him without killing him.
> I hope there are Werewolves stronger than her though .



But that was when Franky first came in to Lukedonia. He probably got much stronger since then.


----------



## haegar (Mar 11, 2013)

^ so what about franky wanting to take on all the noble leaders at once? he's full of himself but empty braggin aint his style. plus he should have progressed since back then, nah, I'd say he ought to be level with your average elder and noble. I think this werewolf is particularly strong?


----------



## Stannis (Mar 11, 2013)

haegar said:


> I'd say he ought to be level with your average elder and noble.



Yeah Franky should be around that level. 



> I think this werewolf is particularly strong?



The elders are probably ranked by strength, she's the _5th _elder and that's telling us something about her strength. 

Also there's Zarga comment:


----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2013)

haegar said:


> I think this werewolf is particularly strong?



Probably the equivalent of one of the Elder Noble Clan leaders.  

Like haegar and Boshi have said, Franky should be much stronger than how he was during his first fight with a clan leader.  He almost certainly has a better control over the dark spear along with quite a bit more experience fighting strong enemies.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 11, 2013)

Presuming he's based on the original Frankenstein
Should he not eventually die as a result of his conflict with the Spear. 

Even with his experience. We know the lord and Rai are out of his scope.
Karias can fight pretty well against an incomplete him, and Karias is still a new Noble (relatively speaking). The elder ones should definitely be about Karias and still remain a burden to Franky unless that elder absorption was really that significant.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 11, 2013)

It's quite impressive that the 5th elder can contend with him even at this point. Especially if the ranking is also in relation to power. Though I'm not sure how much longer Frankenstein can last in that state. There is no way even him in his Berserk state can fight 5-7 and live to tell the tale (even with Rajak and Seira there). Makes me wonder how the top 3 elders will be like.

Though at this point in the story, I think it's pretty obvious that the rest of the unknown elders (the top 3 elders) are the last 3 traitor clan leaders now. Basically, The Union was founded by the traitor clan leaders and I assume the 5th somehow jumped in onto their new organization.

Actually this kind of makes me want to talk a bit about my guess on the whole mentality of the traitors and creation of the union among other things.

I'll spoiler tag it since it's a bit long 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Personally, I'm not sure of it but I think that the traitor clan leaders like Roctis, Urokai and Zarga have been traitors for an extremely long time. How long, I'm not so sure but probably for over a thousand years at least in my opinion. I think that alot of the info leaks about Lukedonia (like soul weapons) and the corruption from lesser nobles was hinting to that corruption of them and Frankenstein's past at the start of the season made is clear that it seemed that the genuine nobles were completely clueless about it all.

Now I suspect that the mentality they have is directly opposite of what nobles are meant to think. Since the older days of their race, they have protected humanity who was the weakest race with their power believing that is what the right thing to do and their duty as individuals who had great power. That belief was passed down through the generations of nobles but would every single noble think of things in such a way?

I think not. Just look at Rael for example. He has a distaste for humanity and if anything, he believes in noble supremacy over them. I believe the traitors are like minded of him to a degree but with their differences. At some point, these clan leaders possibly grew to be against this belief of using their power to protect human beings and instead felt that with their power, they should be using it to control the human beings instead with their power. The way Zarga talked down about Seira's father and mentioned things like how pathetic it was to die like a dog for humans while begging to save their life. Don't get this wrong though. He isn't saying humanity is worthless or anything but he's disgusted with the notion of dying in such a way for the belief that they exist to protect humans no matter what.

Saying that though, I believe that they do have a respect for humanities potential. Frankenstein greatly contributed to that and they have taken alot of serious investments in trying to make an organization that was majorly compromised and ran by humans (while they of course stayed in the shadows during the whole thing). The 8th elder (Who died honorably this chapter ) was their prime source of human modification in The Union. I believe that 5th elder stated that as well. This makes me think only more that it's clear the rest of the elders are not human.

Anyway, I honestly don't know how they did it but the 6 traitors clan leaders managed to defeat Rai in combat over 800 years ago in the story and did so without a single death or serious injury. Actually, frankly speaking, the whole incident is so unusual that I have far too many questions about it. Like how did they manage to beat him without a single death? How did they beat him without sustaining serious visible injuries? How did no one sense Rai unleashing his seal and the power of 6 clan leaders going at it? Why did Rai's coffin at some point end up in The Unions care yet seemed to be ignored by them? It's just so weird but regardless, it happened and this makes the next thing I'll bring up even more peculiar.

Now it seemed like at least over 500 years ago, The Union had existed (according to Crombel). I'm not sure of when it was offically created but it probably existed back then with the traitors and werewolf chick pulling strings in the background. Of course, around 500 years ago is also when the previous Lord went into eternal sleep along with 6 clan leaders. Now at this point, the only clan leaders left are the 6 traitors...Gejutel....and the new noob clan leaders. Also Raskreia was there as well. What I don't understand is why the traitors did not kill the rest of them. The new clan leaders aren't going to content with them. Gejutel would have been overwhelmed and they sure could have done whatever they did to Rai on Raskreia (who is weaker than him). Evidently though, they did not and instead just took that opportunity to make their true colors known and leave. This kind of makes me wonder what happened to their clan members though but that's another story 

So from the time The Union was created up till now, the first 7 elders were probably the founders of the organization. The fact that the 5th is higher than two of the traitor clan leaders perhaps does signify that they were ranked based on their power because their join date should have been the same in my opinion. The traitors believe in dominating the human race and world with their power instead of trying to be body guards for the rest of their life and in order to hide in the shadows, they gave the illusion that The Union was completely a human organization when in reality, it was nothing more than an organization of humans led by nobles in a nutshell.

I do have to say though that Gejutel's dialogue during season 3 when he stated that the elders turned traitor because Raskreia sucked as a leader kind of threw me off for a while but that doesn't make any sense since they already betrayed Rai long ago before even that and were traitors in secret, so I think Gejutel just misunderstood.

Either way, hopefully, Rai will meet Urokai and Zarga again and we can learn some interesting details to answer some of this.


 

Here's hoping the other Urokai and Zarga survive here though though. I'd like for the 5th to not die too but she might. Rai should be arriving here no doubt and I'm pretty sure that the traitor clan leaders will know that it's time to retreat fast or else we're going to have 6 dead elders in this arc (which is pretty smh).


Edit: EG Scans version is out now too

Link removed


----------



## Zaru (Mar 11, 2013)

Really liking Franky's spear transformation, but he's still clearly on the losing end here.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 11, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting read.

The traitors were close to Rai and used to visit him every once in a while iirc. there's also the fact that Roctis forgot what they usually talk about in their meetings as we've seen in the last flashback. Rai used to erase their memories and now they want revenge


----------



## Starburst~ (Mar 11, 2013)

Franky unleashed!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 11, 2013)

Franky's transformation is pretty impressive, but it's not decisively better than the 5th elder wolf chick just yet ( I want her to come back in a re-match, no pants this time )

Rai about to come back to calm Frank and finish some business


----------



## HInch (Mar 11, 2013)

Well fuck that's one way of going about it. Just go full batshit insane.


----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2013)

Sypher said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Defeat Rai?  More like they got their asses handed to them but were able to run away while causing Rai to use enough power to immediately have to go into sleep/hibernation.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 11, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> It's quite impressive that the 5th elder can contend with him even at this point. Especially if the ranking is also in relation to power. Though I'm not sure how much longer Frankenstein can last in that state. There is no way even him in his Berserk state can fight 5-7 and live to tell the tale (even with Rajak and Seira there). Makes me wonder how the top 3 elders will be like.


Don't you mean its impressive *Frankenstein* can contend with her? Considering werewolves boast the physical prowess and regeneration while lacking hypnotic suggestion like Nobles, he should be worse fighting a leader of their race. He was after all, just above Rajak during their fight when he was partially consumed.

It took Frankenstein so many souls just to reach his current stage of power, absorbing the 11th didn't really make much of a difference. I'm thinking that the 5th is the only Werewolf tribe leader that's in the Union, so we might be seeing more of them once this fight is over. On top of that, hasn't a year passed yet? Ample reason to make M-21 progress and for Regis to receive his coming of age ceremony.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 11, 2013)

We've seen soul weapons being split into two before. what if the traitors merged their soul weapons to form some overpowered blood field that defeated Rai


----------



## Drakor (Mar 11, 2013)

Boshi said:


> We've seen soul weapons being split into two before. what if the traitors merged their soul weapons to form some overpowered blood field that defeated Rai


Doubtful, considering Rai and Frankenstein weren't aware it was possible to split soul weapons until meeting Rael and seeing the other half of Ragnarok in the shrine. Though it would of made a good reason for them to escape without seemingly any casualties, I think they ambushed him when his guard was down


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 11, 2013)

Drakor said:


> Don't you mean its impressive *Frankenstein* can contend with her? Considering werewolves boast the physical prowess and regeneration while lacking hypnotic suggestion like Nobles, he should be worse fighting a leader of their race. He was after all, just above Rajak during their fight when he was partially consumed.



Well yes, that too.

I'm just looking at it from the context of someone actually giving Frankenstein a serious challenge in present time


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 18, 2013)

delays in the release?...???


----------



## dream (Mar 18, 2013)

The RAW shouldn't be out for at least a couple more hours assuming that there isn't a delay.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 18, 2013)

Chapter is out

Chapter 353


----------



## Stannis (Mar 18, 2013)

That last panel ck bitch doesn't lack hatred 



Good chapter nonetheless




*Spoiler*: __ 




One clan leader clashing with a traitor
 New Soul weapon
Flashback 
Frankenstein taking 3 elders at once  



Give me one Rai panel and I'll jizz my pants right away.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 18, 2013)

Loved this chapter.

Frankenstein going head to head with all the elders there at different points in his berserk form was fun to watch. So Urokai lost his eye to Franky back in the day it seems and now he's got a burning obsession to get revenge on him 

Kind of funny to see how badly he tried to find and fight Frankenstein again. His soul weapon is pretty good too and despite Franky being in his berserk form, he kept up quite well. Also the 5th is really strong. Judging from everything she's done there, she appears to be stronger than Zarga and Urokai since she's actually been damaging Franky heavily.

Also, the banter between the 5th and him over who is fighting Frankenstein is hilarious. He really hates him while she really likes him 

Makes me wonder how she'll react to him stabbing Franky at the end.

The art this chapter was really good too compared to the last few.

One more thing I noticed that there are so many interferences in these fights against the elders.

 Seira fights Zarga
 8th interferes (twice lol)
 8th tries to attack Franky
 Rajak interferes
 Rajak and 8th fight
 Franky interferes
 Franky and 5th fight
 8th interferes
 5th and Franky fight
 Urokai interferes

I'd include Zarga trying to attack Franky this chapter too but I actually disagree with Rajak. Frankenstein did attack Urokai and him so he was asking to get double teamed.


----------



## Black Mirror (Mar 18, 2013)

Rai will stop franky and own all of elders


----------



## Drakor (Mar 18, 2013)

Lmao, seems Frankenstein has the 5th falling for him in her own twisted way... hope it isn't some werewolf thing 
Well Urokai certainly seems to be one of the most humane of the Nobles aside from Karias, shady and doesn't mind using cheap tactics, brags, provokes, loves to fight, and revenge


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 18, 2013)

The part with rael was shit though.


----------



## dream (Mar 18, 2013)

Time for Rai to make his appearance.


----------



## haegar (Mar 18, 2013)

I think the spear just took over another notch and his time is running out fast but he got a hell more dangerous than before. I also think the 6th was majorly stupid to throw his soul weapon at him, though admittedly he couldn't know that. Franky will eat it now 
5th has a weird mating ritual but oh well I guess she's a little tsun tsun


----------



## Muk (Mar 18, 2013)

lol 6th behaviour is just like franky, cocky and cheap xD


----------



## Mdri (Mar 18, 2013)

haegar said:


> 5th has a weird mating ritual but oh well I guess she's a little tsun tsun



Nevertheless I took a liking into her character.

Rai is probably appearing in the battlefield by the end of next chapter.


----------



## haegar (Mar 18, 2013)

yeah, since she can back up her talk the 5th is ok so far. she could look a  tad more smexy though :/ all dat furr on all dem boobies.smh.

6th is cocky like franky cause he secretly in love with franky too  I mean look at his eye, love makes blind (dont u agree its quite satisfying to know franky did that to him? )


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 18, 2013)

Noblesse orgy hentai involving 5th/6th and Franky incoming

Any DP fans here? 

Will be good to see Rai come into the fray and I suspect we'll have a Bleach like scenario where a number of nobles will be selected to stay on Earth incognito for some time


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 18, 2013)

EG Scans version out now too.

He was basically just standing there


----------



## Drakor (Mar 18, 2013)

Our suspicions are confirmed...!
"You can't cheat on me like this"

Those Blood Knights are starting to really show now


----------



## Di@BoLik (Mar 19, 2013)

So tier wise, Franky is on par with the 5th. That means 1st to 4th Elders will require Rai intervention to win against, unless Franky still has room for growth (or dark spear gets more powerful).


----------



## Stannis (Mar 19, 2013)

He was powering up when Urokai got him. He can still go more berserk it seems. 

I'm more concerned about the 0th elder


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 19, 2013)

great chapter, really enjoying this arc. franky needs another transformation......


----------



## Morglay (Mar 19, 2013)

Frankenstein is kind of funny. Just a couple of chapters ago: "Never lose your cool in a fight." Endeavors to go completely insane, he just foreshadowed his own loss/death. Either a massive hypocrite or complete moron.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 19, 2013)

It's not like Frankenstein turned into a complete mindless monster or anything. He's in a berserk state but he's clearly in control to some degree and is fighting very precisely.

As the 5th said, he took advantage of the 8th attack to quickly get rid of them in this fight and he didn't go and attack Rajak when he was protected by him this chapter so he's got a sense of friend and foe as well


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 19, 2013)

When Rai shows up they will probably run away, although he might have to back hand the 5th elder first.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 19, 2013)

I've grown attached to the 5th now. I want to see her join the good guys just because of Franky 

She'd become a school teacher at his school and train M-21 in his werewolf powers.

All while trying to get a piece of dat Franky again


----------



## haegar (Mar 19, 2013)

^this has merit 

besides, a female teacher would be cool


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 19, 2013)

They all want the mushroom tip.


----------



## Unknown (Mar 25, 2013)

New chapter is out:


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh fuck yes.  Rai is here. 

Just hope that nothing too bad happens to him.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Zarga's reaction to Rai


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 25, 2013)

"RETREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Stannis (Mar 25, 2013)

Shit just got real. Zarga's face is priceless 


also, found these on DA


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 25, 2013)

i'm really loving the fifth more and more.
i'm hoping rai would spare her.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 25, 2013)

Chapter is out 

Chapter 353


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2013)

Rai is going to teach some idiots what their place is.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 25, 2013)

Franky made Urokai the person he's now .


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 25, 2013)

Kind of funny when you remember he used to be a clan head.

He feels more like a future representation of what Rael would be like as a clan leader with his current personality


----------



## Drakor (Mar 25, 2013)

They might get answers from her...she's a werewolf so she most likely recovered from her injuries as well, Frankenstein might even play upon her sudden infatuation with him to do it.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 25, 2013)

i could see her training m-21 if she joins the group or something


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 25, 2013)

Good chapter!! The best part is obviously when the Noblesse showed up, but now that he is here I hope the werewolf chick doesn't kick the bucket.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 25, 2013)

EG Scans version is out

New chapter is out


----------



## Lucius (Mar 25, 2013)

I hope to see the werewolf chick as a teacher in Franky's school.

Rai cleaning up and when he wants to finish off the 5th, Franky comes in and says: "I still have some use for this one. Can we keep her?"


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 25, 2013)

Werewolf lady and Franky will marry and be the new power couple  

The elders grave faces are a picture

I'm pretty sure he'll hit them all at once and force them to retreat


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 25, 2013)

Well hopefully next week we can get some information about what happened to Rai when he encountered the traitors before he went to sleep. I've been dying to know the details.

Aside from that though, I'm really hoping that 5-7 don't die here. The villains would just be so outnumbered at that point and it would be less interesting.


----------



## Muk (Mar 25, 2013)

i hope the red head dies and the old dude dies too

the werwolf chick is fine with living though xD


----------



## jam3sbob (Mar 26, 2013)

kneeling is inevitable


----------



## Black Mirror (Mar 26, 2013)

Rai  Rai  Rai  Rai  Rai  Rai  Rai  Rai  Rai 

Now, I can't wait for next Chapter. Waited so long for this epic moment, just look at their faces Can't wait for epic pwnage.


----------



## haegar (Mar 26, 2013)

ya, the redhead can bite it. 

nice chapter.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 26, 2013)

Rai! Take these traitors back to school.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't see how Rai can scare off several clan leader level Elders without using too much of his lifeforce.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 26, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I don't see how Rai can scare off several clan leader level Elders without using too much of his lifeforce.


Yea those young clan leaders broke out by simply using their Soul Weapons, Urokai and Zargas already have theirs out...and the last one is a werewolf so she should already be highly resistant to mind control by default. It looks like he already has them all in his bloodfield though.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 26, 2013)

Rai can probably overpower them but he'll collapse afterwards, they'll escape after a little flashback, hopefully.


----------



## Arkeus (Mar 26, 2013)

Drakor said:


> Yea those young clan leaders broke out by simply using their Soul Weapons, Urokai and Zargas already have theirs out...and the last one is a werewolf so she should already be highly resistant to mind control by default. It looks like he already has them all in his bloodfield though.



Well, that was Rai with his limiter on, AND not really going at it seriously.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 26, 2013)

Drakor said:


> Yea those young clan leaders broke out by simply using their Soul Weapons, Urokai and Zargas already have theirs out...and the last one is a werewolf so she should already be highly resistant to mind control by default. It looks like he already has them all in his bloodfield though.



2 with no limiter.
vs what 6 casually with a limiter?

Somebody should kneel.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 1, 2013)

GIMME MY TRANSLATION ALREADY


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rai ends up saving them all again and closing the curtain for this arc, I don't think the rest of the elders would dare to fight him now.~
They will probably retreat now.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They're pretty strong. to think Urokai can push him back. it makes more sense now that he couldn't take 6 elders together. the wolf bitch didn't join the fight, interesting. 

Also didn't like that amaterasu shit in the end


----------



## dream (Apr 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Love how scared shitless those two Elders are. :lamo


----------



## haegar (Apr 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 the fuck is that form  

shame he didn't obliterate the stupid redhead :/


----------



## Stannis (Apr 1, 2013)

Chapter 353


----------



## haegar (Apr 1, 2013)

so I guess where normally the blood field takes apart his opponents the wings boost him himself? I do wonder though how he is pulling that off after so short a nap. prly gonna cost him yet again?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 1, 2013)

Wait, if Rai hibernating for a long time caused him to lose his life force, then why does the solution to it has to have him hibernate again?

Hopefully, we'll get a backstory in regards of that betrayal that happened in the past.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 1, 2013)

A few things in the trans seem wonky (will be interested to see what was said in the EG Scans verison) but it seems like the former clan leaders are extremely really butthurt 

Still, I enjoyed the discussion between them alot. I'm really curious to understand their mentality and the history behind this more now. 

It's nice to see they're putting up a fight though. Rai's new form is going to be interesting to watch but I wonder how long he can keep this up.

Oh right, it seems like not only has the 5th elder heard of Rai before (which is not too unusual since the traitor clan leaders could have mentioned him if anything) but saw him too? I wonder when she could have seen him in the past.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 1, 2013)

So they did something terrible and he respected their wish and didn't interfere with them. I think it's about betraying Lukedonia, he didn't stop them although he knew about it. they looked up to him and they wanted him to act like their leader but he sounded like he doesn't give two shits about them and that's why they betrayed him. They were the ones that used to pay him visits in his mansion from time to time. 

Really liked the scene where Zarga apologized about crossing the line, he still  respects him.


----------



## Tir (Apr 1, 2013)

It feels like the author is purposely making Rai weaker. He's not as OP as before and that ain't interesting at all


----------



## synthax (Apr 1, 2013)

Tir said:


> It feels like the author is purposely making Rai weaker. He's not as OP as before and that ain't interesting at all



He is facing much stronger opponents and his body is getting weaker.


----------



## Blunt (Apr 1, 2013)

Did Rai just say "Long time no see?"


----------



## Black Mirror (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh yeah, that's why i like this comic. Call it asspulls or whatever you want, it fucking makes this manhwa awesome


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



How strong will 'death angel' mode be? Or is his blood seeping from his eyes suggests Rai's stretching himself a bit too much?


----------



## Blunt (Apr 1, 2013)

Rai 

I really hope he kills this Urokai cunt.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 1, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Did Rai just say "Long time no see?"



i thought that was funny as well


----------



## Stannis (Apr 1, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Did Rai just say "Long time no see?"



He did. And I fucking like it


----------



## dream (Apr 1, 2013)

I love how they betrayed Rai because they were butthurt at him not giving a shit.  



> Or is his blood seeping from his eyes suggests Rai's stretching himself a bit too much?



It's probably due to a mix of his body being weakened and also because of how powerful the form is.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 1, 2013)

kneeeeeeeeeeeel dammit.....and soon goodbye to RAI, even though i would hate that idea.


----------



## dream (Apr 1, 2013)

Egscans version is out.

this one



> Wait, if Rai hibernating for a long time caused him to lose his life force, then why does the solution to it has to have him hibernate again?



Hibernating doesn't cause him to lose life force.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 1, 2013)

Those guys still using respectful honorifics even after they betrayed Rai


----------



## Stannis (Apr 1, 2013)

They're still calling him -nim. I like it  



Sphyer said:


> Oh right, it seems like not only has the 5th elder heard of Rai before (which is not too unusual since the traitor clan leaders could have mentioned him if anything) but saw him too? I wonder when she could have seen him in the past.



Remember his coffin was with the union


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 1, 2013)

Heavy Satan/God parallels in this chapter with Urokai/Rai for the latter's preference for favoring/protecting humans.


----------



## Mdri (Apr 1, 2013)

I wonder what the effects of this fight will cause to Rai.

Some serious shit will happen.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 1, 2013)

Why so many people think Rai might die after this? If he dies then this webtoon will be over, after all it's called Noblesse for a reason. There is no way he is dieing until the end of this webtoon(not that I want him to die)


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 1, 2013)

Wolf-chick may get involved tho if those two struggle for much longer


----------



## Drakor (Apr 1, 2013)

I knew Rai wouldn't just fodder them as easily since even the weaker Gaju's broke out of mind control just by activating their soul weapon. My guess would be that they put up a bit of resistance enough to make him shake a bit from sudden life force usage before beating them


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 1, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Remember his coffin was with the union



That's true. Makes me wonder how they managed to lose track of it.

Also, from the way Rai and the traitors talked this chapter, it seems like the initial thought that the 6 of them confronted Rai and took him out may actually not be the case. It seems whatever happened "that" day was not clear enough to the traitors to know if Rai knew they were responsible for it or not. 

Now this has me wondering if he was set up in some kind of trap while they were in the shadows.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2013)

For a sec I thought he 
*Spoiler*: __ 



wiped out the entire city


  But damn, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



an attack that could be seen from space...


----------



## dream (Apr 8, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This really is going to wreck Rai.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2013)

Solaris said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> This really is going to wreck Rai.




*Spoiler*: __ 



But he wrecked them in return. The problem is that there are still a bunch of elders stronger than those... and clearly, Franky + co won't beat those


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 8, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



After an attack on that scale, I wonder if others will notice it in The Union or Lukedonia. Either way, unless the 5th elder is crazy, she'll take this opportunity to escape while everybody is tired from battle or else she'll be next


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 8, 2013)

indeed holy shitttttttttttt.
i want a translation naOOOOOOOOOOOOO....


----------



## haegar (Apr 8, 2013)

holy fuckin sheeeeet 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 not entirely sure, did he kinda disolve them in blood ore did he beat them down and then they chose to follow the other elders into death by disolving themselves? 

and yeah, this gonna cost him - I wonder if there eventually will be a way for him to restore himself? I don't see how he can last to the end of story at this rate 0.o


----------



## Stannis (Apr 8, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This is the first time we see a clan leader's death, I wonder if we'll see what'll happen to their soul weapons after their death/eternal sleep. maybe Rai/Franky will use it 

Also..




WHERE IS MAH CHAPTER


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 8, 2013)

Scan is out

Chapter 353


----------



## Blunt (Apr 8, 2013)

I CAN'T PROCESS THESE FEELS


----------



## haegar (Apr 8, 2013)

worse, I can't process dat link 

is mangacow down?

edit: nvm this


----------



## dream (Apr 8, 2013)

That feeling when Mngcow is down and thus you can't read the chapter.  That feeling when you'll be leaving for college soon and thus won't be able to read the chapter until a few hours have passed.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2013)

So what will elder furrytits do now? I hope she leaves before Rai collapses again


----------



## haegar (Apr 8, 2013)

obviously after nearly falling for franky alrdy now she's gonna be totally in love with rai 


it would be an asspull if rai regenerated his own lifeforce by somehow having absorbed the two elders and so won't happen, right? this full power thing was great but this is also bad.

I think the next wave from the alliance can only be handled with more Lukedonia help -it's time the lord gets some screentime anyways


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2013)

Do nobles always die like this? Turning into fairy dust?


----------



## haegar (Apr 8, 2013)

might be blood dust rather? maybe only nobles obliterated by the noblesse do, I'd wager so far there hasn't been too much of that


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 8, 2013)

The blood apocalypse has cometh, RUUUUUN!! 

I'm sure either werewolf lady will run back to the organization or join the group there and then.


----------



## Muk (Apr 8, 2013)

i don't think seira and the other elder can take down furry lady 

hope the switches sides 

blood power is awesome, but i don't think rai regenerated any power with their death

wonder what they mean with 'crossing the line' 
maybe it's drinking human blood. if that is crossing the line i bet if rai drank human blood he'd regenerate a lot of power 

but he wouldn't be rai anymore ;(


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 8, 2013)

How about if a city makes a blood bank donation just for Rai? 

:33


----------



## haegar (Apr 8, 2013)

I think by crossing the line they meant a moral line, like falling from grace in a biblical sense ... they gave up what made them noble and could not regain it afterwards ... (not that I feel sorry for them, they got a much more forgiving end than they deserved imho, especially redhead asshole - I'd rather have him seen obliterated by a raging franky )


----------



## Guybot2 (Apr 8, 2013)

i feel sad about urokai.. i wish urokai would live.. he tried to please rai with teamaking..


i dont think There will be happy ending for our favorite noblesse.....

where the bloods come from? unleash massive blood tornadoes..


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 8, 2013)

haegar said:


> obviously after nearly falling for franky alrdy now she's gonna be totally in love with rai
> 
> 
> it would be an asspull if rai regenerated his own lifeforce by somehow having absorbed the two elders and so won't happen, right? this full power thing was great but this is also bad.
> ...



Been my most anticipated thing to see in this webtoon...author needs to put her ass back in the spotlight.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 8, 2013)

EG Scans verison out

Chapter 17

Must say that I enjoyed the chapter alot but it was sort of sad to see Zarga and Urokai (who was only introduced just 4-5 chapters ago) go out so soon but I do respect the fact they didn't run away and fought till the end. Though now, 5 elders have died in this season and the 5th elder could tip it to 6 if she decides to stick around. Zarga and Urokai had their personal reasons but she doesn't need to get herself killed when she has important information about the enemies that already killed 5 of their elders so soon. Hopefully she escapes and returns later (to have a rematch with a new and improved Frankenstein of course ).

Rai's full power (blood bat angel?) was pretty insane. An attack that could be seen from space 

I have no idea how he's going to cope with that now in his current condition.

As for Zarga and Urokai's final moments, it was actually kind of weird seeing Urokai (who has pretty much acted like a giant butthurt child this whole time) end up having such a content death while apologizing to Rai after he see's that despite he's extreme foolishness, Rai did care about him. I think that flashbacks makes it even more tragic that Urokai who seemed to be quite kind and reaching towards Rai ended up getting wrapped up in a bunch of stupid emotions towards him and Frankenstein in the end.

Zarga's last moment was really nice too. Feels like they just wanted to get closure once and for all be done with their corrupt road and in the end that's why they were so peaceful regardless of the fact that they were dying. I wonder what the specifics of change Zarga went through but I suppose that will be elaborated more with Roctis and the other 3 traitors who are alive. At least it seems that all of their reasons were not like Urokai's lame reason to betray everyone.

Last bit with Frankenstein now understanding that Rai never wished to meet them again after their betrayal was good too. Makes me think about how Rai choosing to leave Lukedonia and living his own life in this way is apart of the change he thinks the previous lord had intended.

Now I wonder how The Union is going to react to all this. They're at such a disadvantage right now.


----------



## haegar (Apr 8, 2013)

don't see the union at an disadvantage at all.

- franky can't handle more than he fought here without powerup, 
- rai can't sustain this level forever, 
- everybody else's powerup didn't get them too far,
- Lukedonia is not yet fully involved and 
- if there is such a thing as a gap between the fifth elder and the top  3 things are gonna  get tough. 

not to mention that dr.evil has franky's data and undoubtedly sooner or later will turn himself into a franky v2.0 (minus the spear) and the union probably has a large supply of mid-level pawns that if nothing else could become a power draining nuisance ...


----------



## Mdri (Apr 8, 2013)

Rai thank you for this chapter omfg.

Now the worst part will come, the after effects of all this epicness...


----------



## Black Mirror (Apr 8, 2013)

so, i guess we won't see Rai anytime soon 

It was a good comic 

Why cant rai be like alucard ...


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 8, 2013)

really a sad chapter, the ending was just right, no more talking or questioning...
i dont think 5th elder will be killed honestly, there's no one there who could take her on, Rai should be a mess by now.. she either will leave in peace or decide to leave the union and join RK:amazed

with this, union's power really took a great loss, 5 elders are gone.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 9, 2013)

Epic chapter. The death scene was sad and touching, even after they betrayed him and crossed the line they still have all that respect for him. I like it. 

It's sad to lose them now though, was kinda hoping for them to stay and have some action again, but the way it was executed made up for that.

I still want to know more about the betrayal. I demand a flashback next chapter. 



			
				Sphyer said:
			
		

> Now I wonder how The Union is going to react to all this. They're at such a disadvantage right now.



The union still has the  1st-4th elders (Roctis the 4th and another 3 traitors), the 5th, 2 scientists (9th and 13th) and possibly the 0  elder . that's 7 elders including the wolf bitch.  And it wouldn't surprise me if they have a few bounded fighters, like the 12th was. 


Lukedonia has 7 clan leaders as well.  Keep in mind that the previous clan leaders are stronger than the current ones, and considering the elders are ordered by strength the remaining ones are monsters. Rai can no longer fight. I don't see Lukedonia winning the war without the lord's intervention, and even then the union might stand a chance.  

I think it's time for the last season with the ultimate all-out war.


----------



## dream (Apr 9, 2013)

It's time for Franky to come up with something that will allow Rai to freely use his powers without incurring any damage.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 9, 2013)

Boshi said:


> We've seen soul weapons being split into two before. what if the traitors merged their soul weapons to form some overpowered blood field that defeated Rai



I knew it


----------



## HInch (Apr 9, 2013)

God damn.

Just god damn.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 15, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



seems like they're talking about how Rai reached there in first place


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 15, 2013)

Scan out now

Chapter 353


----------



## Stannis (Apr 15, 2013)

So it wasn't a fight with the traitors that drained his power. What the hell happened 820 years ago 

also


 Tao really likes to imitate Frankenstein.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 15, 2013)

I had a feeling after the last couple of chapters that the traitors did not directly attack Rai. Even before, I thought that it's far too suspicious for them to have escaped battle with him while no one noticed the effects of it or them being damaged.

Whenever it comes to this subject, Rai never seems to divulge much detail about the incident. He only even mentioned the traitors involvement with him 820 years ago when Frankenstein questioned him (despite knowing what happened in Lukedonia 500 years ago). Even in his explanation, he never gave details why and the whole incident is so vague and suspicious in general.

I was thinking at first that maybe he was ambushed by werewolves or something but now I'm starting to think he was never in a fight to begin with. One of my theories is that the traitors put tons of humans at risk and manipulated Rai into using an extremely large amount of his life force to protect them since they knew he had a weakness for protecting humanity. They couldn't fight him front on so they chose such a cheap and disgraceful tactic


----------



## haegar (Apr 15, 2013)

was thinking this putting humans at danger thing too. then again, rai seems to know a few more werewolves as he had the elder pass on that message to her kin so maybe they were involved after all? and btw the way he phrased it would suggest that more or less all werewolves hang with the union? maybe the better trans will shed some light on that.

also, big question, WHO put rai INTO a coffin AFTER what happened and purposely HID that coffin so the traitors couldn't finish what they started. I think we are lacking one major player still hiding in the background - also, there seems to be some secret about how come rai can use some more power than franky expects? or what was that at the end page conversation?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 15, 2013)

Maybe Rai can heal a bit with sleep

I expect power naps from Rai from now on after battles


----------



## haegar (Apr 15, 2013)

maybe a night with the lord somewhat restores him and he secretly stole away to lukedonia?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 15, 2013)

The Lord is a lesbian

and too young for Rai anyway 

Btw, does anyone think EOS M-21 will be close to Werewolf Elder lady?

Or will she meet him in the future and reveal his heart was her son's/brother's/sister's heart rather just a kinsman?


----------



## Stannis (Apr 15, 2013)

haegar said:


> also, big question, WHO put rai INTO a coffin AFTER what happened and purposely HID that coffin so the traitors couldn't finish what they started. I think we are lacking one major player still hiding in the background



I think there might be a traitor within the traitors, someone who remained loyal to Rai 
or.. 

*Spoiler*: __ 











Speedy Jag. said:


> and too young for Rai anyway







> Btw, does anyone think EOS M-21 will be close to Werewolf Elder lady?



I don't see him stronger than 13th unless he makes a bond with a noble.



> Or will she meet him in the future and reveal his heart was her son's/brother's/sister's heart rather just a kinsman?



Then she'll need to have a word with Crombelle.


----------



## haegar (Apr 15, 2013)

Speedy Jag. said:


> The Lord is a lesbian



 you are evil to destroy peoples dreams with statements like that 



> Btw, does anyone think EOS M-21 will be close to Werewolf Elder lady?
> 
> Or will she meet him in the future and reveal his heart was her son's/brother's/sister's heart rather just a kinsman?



I think it is as safe to assume she still is miles ahead and will be for a long time - then again, Rai awoke him so he should get there eventually - it's prly also safe to assume something will happen with the two of them - I dunno, bit early to tell what's gonna come of this - I suspect though she wouldn't know about him and wouldn't like to learn a werewolf was used in such a manner - that might in time help to make her see the light?


edit: ya right, that dude:



that panel is from when franky was investigating how the coffin got there was it? and why the union was after it? I don't know what we know about this dude? we don't know shit about him do we? he might be a helper in hiding or as likely be the first elder who wants rai alive for his ultimate experiment?

btw, if a lord chooses death there is a successor, there was never any talk about a successor or predecessor of rai, was there?


----------



## Stannis (Apr 15, 2013)

Rai and Raskreia are too elegant to have sex.  



haegar said:


> that panel is from when franky was investigating how the coffin got there was it? and why the union was after it? I don't know what we know about this dude? we don't know shit about him do we? he might be a helper in hiding or as likely be the first elder who wants rai alive for his ultimate experiment?



yup chapter 10. 

this chapter M-21 said that the coffin was stolen from the union. probably someone recognized it and stole it before the higher ups know about it. 



> btw, if a lord chooses death there is a successor, there was never any talk about a successor or predecessor of rai, was there?



the new clan leaders didn't even know about the noblesse. even the lord herself didn't know about his job. they can live fine just without him.

also there's this "change" theme in the story, by the eos I think there will be no noblesse anymore, nobles system will change.


----------



## Blunt (Apr 15, 2013)

I expect that the Previous Lord put Rai in the coffin in order to save him and hide him from whoever caused him to drain so much power.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 15, 2013)

Blunt said:


> I expect that the Previous Lord put Rai in the coffin in order to save him and hide him from whoever caused him to drain so much power.



Highly unlikely imo. The p.lord was looking for him since he disappeared and he  probably didn't know  about the traitors.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Apr 15, 2013)

Wild theory but what if the traitors coerced Rai into thinking that the werewolves were feeding on or transforming more humans than necessary, while also convincing the werewolves that a war with the Lukedonia was imminent, effectively forcing the werewolves to increase their numbers to at least stand a chance against the vamps; and somehow Rai was forced to exterminate all or a large majority of the werewolves from Werecountry after he saw them massacring humans.

This could explain why Rai never wants to talk about it, because he's ashamed of his actions since he essentially drove a race to extinction even though his role is to supposedly prevent the extinction of the human race.


----------



## haegar (Apr 15, 2013)

I was wondering about the previous lord spiriting rai away, too. It would kinda fit with the new generation having to handle their problems by themselves while giving them some help by leaving both one elder with the knowledge and rai with the power to help them along the way. but it would have been outright stupid to know about the union and the traitors and say "ah hell, let the youngsters clean up the mess, rai can help when he wakes up"

so I dont think the lord had a hand in this himself. considering he was a very sly bastard though it might be he had some trusted servant he charged with "find and secure the noblesse so he is still around for later generations" - maybe that is the shadowy dude? somebody like gejutel who stayed behind but doesnt make it public? that would be kinda cool I guess if there was one of the 'good' clanleaders who faked his death and stayed in hiding, and all he did so far was kinda get rai and franky to hook up again from behind the scenes ...


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2013)

Speedy Jag. said:


> The Lord is a lesbian
> 
> and too young for Rai anyway



Rai x Raskreia will occur.  



c3zz4rr said:


> Wild theory but what if the traitors coerced Rai into thinking that the werewolves were feeding on or transforming more humans than necessary, while also convincing the werewolves that a war with the Lukedonia was imminent, effectively forcing the werewolves to increase their numbers to at least stand a chance against the vamps; and somehow Rai was forced to exterminate all or a large majority of the werewolves from Werecountry after he saw them massacring humans.
> 
> This could explain why Rai never wants to talk about it, because he's ashamed of his actions since he essentially drove a race to extinction even though his role is to supposedly prevent the extinction of the human race.



Eh, can't see that being the case.  It's more likely that they set a trap that forced Rai to use absurd amounts of power to survive.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 15, 2013)

Chapter is out on EG Scans

Link removed

Seems Frankenstein here states outright that Rai seems to refuse to discuss the details of what happened 820 years ago.

The details have me very curious.

I also wonder how The Union is going to respond to all this.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 15, 2013)

They attacked humans or put human lives in a situation where Rai had to protect them.
There clear disregard for human life throughout the organization seems to heavily imply this.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 15, 2013)

a little better translation i think. great chapter, i think it's safe to say that Rai has done his part and he shall not be counted as a fighting power. he should just go to lukedonia and rest up there, letting the lord taking care of him.
the weird thing is that probably thousands of people died in the city center, due to elders rampage and fight, and rai is only worried about mere 4 children. what about their parents and siblings?)))


----------



## Roharu (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm not sure, Franky was trully surprised about all the energy Rai recovered in such a short time. If Rai recovered that much, then how much damaged he should have been before he slept 820 years? ..... Wow, whoever did this to him, deserves a lot of merits.


----------



## haegar (Apr 16, 2013)

having read EG's version of what Franky has to share I'm inclined to lean towards the traitor clanleaders having the werewolves do their dirty work for them? Franky kinda emphasized it was well planned and there were more people involved. That doesn't disprove the endangering humans notion though ... 

 I wonder if on the werewolf side things were a mirror image: maybe they HAD a being like Rai too, and forced the two guardians of their respective races into a fight? Just rambling here - anyways, other than many many humans being saved the lord or a werewolf on the same power scale as the lord or Rai is pretty much the only thing I can imagine causing such damage ...

The confirmation about the traitors pretending Rai was there leader poses an interesting riddle though: the Lord left Rai half of his soul weapon, so he still trusted him and new that claim to be a lie consequently ... including that message at the tomb, he must have been sure that Rai was still alive ... I rly wonder what that dude knew of things and if he did take some countermeasures we haven't seen yet ...


----------



## Stannis (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't see the werewolves involved in what happened 820 years ago. There was nothing  suspicious about them until now. 

And they shouldn't have a powerful being like the noblesse 





haegar said:


> the Lord left Rai half of his soul weapon, so he still trusted him and new that claim to be a lie consequently



They only said he's their leader after the lord's eternal sleep.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 22, 2013)

Good thing koreans don't have golden week 

Lots of talking and portraits/silhouettes of yet unnamed characters, interesting.


----------



## Muk (Apr 22, 2013)

i think rai cooked one of those omlets


----------



## dream (Apr 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Crombel seems a bit unsettled by what is going on now.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 22, 2013)

Scan is out now

Ch.56


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 22, 2013)

I notice that Noblesse and other web toons dont really care for cliff hangers like the japanese manga does.
They end it anyway they want.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 22, 2013)

Crombelle for FV? please no

Pretty sure I've seen the scene at the end before.


----------



## haegar (Apr 22, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Crombelle for FV? please no



it's prly gonna happen though :/


----------



## Blunt (Apr 22, 2013)

Rai


----------



## dream (Apr 22, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Crombelle for FV? please no



It's more likely that he will be the final opponent of Franky.  The leader of the Union is a more likely candidate for the FV.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 22, 2013)

Hopefully, we get a Union meeting next chapter. Very curious what their reaction to all this is going to be.

Crombell especially (since he's been completely in the dark about most of this stuff).


----------



## Arkeus (Apr 25, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> I notice that Noblesse and other web toons dont really care for cliff hangers like the japanese manga does.
> They end it anyway they want.



You should read Kubera.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 25, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> I notice that Noblesse and other web toons dont really care for cliff hangers like the japanese manga does.
> They end it anyway they want.



Lessa, Killer Stall and even Kubera like Arkeus said do it sometimes. I never mind it though, isn't it nice to have something to ponder and discuss? That's when you know you're interested in it enough to theorize the next release


----------



## haegar (Apr 29, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 the fuck dat bow, he sure is angry. did rael give him the other half or did he just practice till kingdom come I wonder? also, the lord  all the union being shaken 
need trans asap


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 29, 2013)

haegar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think you're confusing Rael being brothers with Karias instead of Rajak


----------



## haegar (Apr 29, 2013)

I think that is a distinct possibility


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Really need a translation to know how the Union reacted to whatever the 5th Elder said.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 29, 2013)

Chapter scan is out

Ch.56


----------



## haegar (Apr 29, 2013)

"show yourself amore" ???? oh dear me I can't stop laughing. It would appear cupid's arrow has been severely underestimated for all ages of mankind   

and "he's protesting" this is franky level protest 


edit: still can't stop laughing ...


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2013)

Crombel thinking that Franky could be the Noblesse. 

Disappointed to see that we didn't learn what happened to Rai in this chapter. :/


----------



## haegar (Apr 29, 2013)

what peeked my curiosity is the elders wanting to talk to "them" about rai not being dead - wonder if there is some other force whose help they enlisted back then ...


----------



## Muk (Apr 29, 2013)

yeah whoever 'them' is must be the one that 'killed' Rai in the first place.

and love the 'protesting' xD


----------



## Stannis (Apr 29, 2013)

he's just protesting because he wants to go outside



 who are "them" they're going to contact  

 I don't think they're werewolves because if they were the 5th should be more informed about the situation


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 29, 2013)

loled at the protesting, a very nice touch to end the chapter.
ughhh, another new "them", why is it not a surprise, prolly another powerful bunch, farted-down out of nowhere.... this better be logical, or i will lose my respect to this series, so far i havnt seen any outrageously stupid content (unlike toriko and One piece...).


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 29, 2013)

The reactions from Roctis (Who was having a hard time breathing while shaking in his chair) and Crombel (who suspects Franky is the Noblesse) is just   

Karias being all epic just because he wants to go out is 

Though I must say I'm disappointed somewhat that the 5th didn't mention Frankenstein to the elders. Rai is the most important thing to mention but Frankenstein is quite important to and the rest of the elders think he's dead or still don't know about him. That really irks me (especially since he is the one who killed the 8th elder).


----------



## Drakor (Apr 29, 2013)

So we knew before that each Gaju's Soul Weapon was the original concept for man-made weapons and origin for folklore. From this we can pretty much assume the remaining traitors soul weapon designs now. 

Mergas - Shield & Sword (Izarok)
Kertia - Dual Daggers (Kartas)
Loyard - Scythe (Death Scythe) 
Landegre - Lance (Legalus) 
Lord - Longsword (Ragnarok)
Rozaria - Staff (Blood Witch)
Kaye - Gauntlets
Karias - Recurve Bow

Agvain - Glaive
Siriana - Manriki Chain/Kusari-Fundo
Kravei - ?

We still have 3 more traitors left to go, which are probably the "them" they refer to. 


haegar said:


> "show yourself amore" ???? oh dear me I can't stop laughing. It would appear cupid's arrow has been severely underestimated for all ages of mankind
> 
> and "he's protesting" this is franky level protest
> 
> ...


Had that same reaction to it being named Amore


----------



## Stannis (Apr 29, 2013)

Drakor said:


> We still have 3 more traitors left to go, which are probably the "them" they refer to.



"them" are not the traitors.


----------



## slickcat (Apr 29, 2013)

even if hes protesting he has a badass design. hes going to be beastly


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 29, 2013)

EG Scans version is out

Garouden chapter 230

Must say, as usual, this translation sure makes things alot more clearer.

One of the things I liked were how the nobles actually are secretly mingled in society to observe what the humans do and also act as a source of information in case Lukedonia would be potentially attacked by weapons. I always wondered how they'd deal with that.

On another note, I wonder if there's actually a really serious reason for Karias wanting to go out. I mean, he's been pretty silly here and there with his antics but he seems pretty dead serious right now.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 29, 2013)

Boshi said:


> "them" are not the traitors.


If 1-3 are the remaining traitors, then the only answer I have is Werewolves


Sphyer said:


> One of the things I liked were how the nobles actually are secretly mingled in society to observe what the humans do and also act as a source of information in case Lukedonia would be potentially attacked by weapons. I always wondered how they'd deal with that.
> 
> On another note, I wonder if there's actually a really serious reason for Karias wanting to go out. I mean, he's been pretty silly here and there with his antics but he seems pretty dead serious right now.


I guess Central Order are full of half nobles or something, since they made mention of pureblood nobles a while back and not one of them had red eyes IIRC. Would make sense in regards to their population density since it seems very small.

Karias probably knew one of the traitor nobles, or its because they slew so many humans and one was perhaps close to him somewhat


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 29, 2013)

Drakor said:


> If 1-3 are the remaining traitors, then the only answer I have is Werewolves
> 
> I guess Central Order are full of half nobles or something, since they made mention of pureblood nobles a while back and not one of them had red eyes IIRC. Would make sense in regards to their population density since it seems very small.
> 
> Karias probably knew one of the traitor nobles, or its because they slew so many humans and one was perhaps close to him somewhat



You might be onto something about the pureblood/not pureblood stuff.

As for Karias knowing them, perhaps. The previous lord did mention Karias personally too as if he knew him well. Would be interesting if he's got his own personal story with one of the traitors.

Well personally, I'm excited to see him hopefully get more time to shine since he's my most favorite of the clan leaders and have been dying to see him in a serious fight (and use his soul weapon why he finally did).


----------



## haegar (Apr 29, 2013)

since it is highly likely elders #1-3 are the remaining traitors that would make "them" something else... I forgot though, was it 100% confirmed that the highest ranking union leaders are all noble traitors? or was that just what we all assumed?

based on how that is, either
a) #1-#3 are nobles and we are looking at a third force with the power to put down Rai (if it WERE werewolves, the fifth would speak to them, but it is 1-3 that are going to inquire which makes it unlikely they are wererwolves, otherwise fifth could have asked herself) 

also, if there is a third faction, I have a hunch that the shadowy guy from all the way back whose identity is still unknown and who seems to be behind Rai's resurrection is on of "them" with his own agenda...

generally given a plot involving werewolves and nobles nothing speaks against a third powerful supernatural race - though it would have to be tied into the plot well how come they only partook in Rai's defeat and otherwise secluded themselves from the union's and noble's struggle...

or, b) we have been mislead, #1-#3 are actually union dudes and the remaining traitor clanleaders while having had a hand in Rai's misfortune are not members of the union as such ... so "them" would be the so far not shown clanleaders who would thus have been substantially involved in bringing down Rai?


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 29, 2013)

I always thought that the noble lord should be able to take on two noble clan leaders at once, but this chapter pretty much implies that only the noblesse is capable of such a feat. I guess that the lord isn’t that much stronger than a regular clan leader.


----------



## haegar (Apr 29, 2013)

ah I wouldn't rule out Raskreia yet considering we have just witnessed the Union's assumptions being a pile of shit  probably they considered her to be inferior to her father and hence no threat - she will grow into her right though - it has already been hinted there will come a time when she wields the united Ragnarok and I am much looking forward to her badassery


----------



## Stannis (Apr 30, 2013)

haegar said:


> or, b) we have been mislead, #1-#3 are actually union dudes and the remaining traitor clanleaders while having had a hand in Rai's misfortune are not members of the union as such ... so "them" would be the so far not shown clanleaders who would thus have been substantially involved in bringing down Rai?



There's no such option. 
Frankenstein said there's no way the traitors were the ones who put him down, they didn't have any injuries. 



Random Stranger said:


> I always thought that the noble lord should be able to take on two noble clan leaders at once, but this chapter pretty much implies that only the noblesse is capable of such a feat. I guess that the lord isn’t that much stronger than a regular clan leader.



the way I see it the lord can take 2 clan leaders no problems but keep in mind that the previous clan leaders are stronger than the current ones and they must be thinking the current lord is weak (that's what Gejutel said to the lord).


----------



## haegar (Apr 30, 2013)

well I consider it unlikely myself but Rai is a goodhearted and maybe too trusting being for his position - we cannot fully rule out they pulled some backstabbing stunt somehow that made it possible to come out unharmed?

It's neigh impossible though and personally I would enjoy the introduction of a third faction or probably race - I trust the author enough to not screw it up


----------



## Muk (Apr 30, 2013)

'them' is certainly not nobles. if it were Rai would have fought them and punished them.

he did not and got back stabbed. he said to 6 & 7 that he's punishing them cause he saw them step out of bound.


----------



## Arkeus (Apr 30, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> Though I must say I'm disappointed somewhat that the 5th didn't mention Frankenstein to the elders. Rai is the most important thing to mention but Frankenstein is quite important to and the rest of the elders think he's dead or still don't know about him. That really irks me (especially since he is the one who killed the 8th elder).



The 5th elder has a crush on Franky, if you haven't noticed. She doesn't want anyone else to get between them.


----------



## Blunt (Apr 30, 2013)

Fucking Karias


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 3, 2013)

Seeing this war will be epic.

That last large-scale battle was badass.


----------



## Sphyer (May 3, 2013)

I wonder what will happen next season. It seems far too risky for them to attack Lukedonia off the bat when they even realized they have to rework their strategy.


----------



## Mat?icha (May 3, 2013)

"them" will be introduced and i will not be surprised if power scale doesnt raise to the skies...
but, lukidonia needs seriously to prepare for the war, they are not that strong. kertia clan leader didnt really owerpower 8th elder, he wont stand a chance against higher numbered elders..


----------



## Stannis (May 3, 2013)

^The 8th was specially designed to fight clan leaders, Rajak's soul weapon was split in two and yet he somehow did good against him.  

Still I don't think any of the current clan leaders can take 1-5 elders 1vs1.


----------



## Sphyer (May 3, 2013)

Mat?icha said:


> "them" will be introduced and i will not be surprised if power scale doesnt raise to the skies...
> but, lukidonia needs seriously to prepare for the war, they are not that strong. *kertia clan leader didnt really owerpower 8th elder,* he wont stand a chance against higher numbered elders..



Hmm, I'm not so sure I agree with that. True, he didn't really beat him down like trash but he had the advantage in that battle the entire time thanks to his skill/speed which also countered the 8th elders fighting style. Rajak didn't appear to get hit once by him either in their battle while he dealt numerous blows on him and was guaranteed to win that fight eventually.

He was doing fine against Zarga too (still disadvantaged though) but mostly sustained injuries when he kept getting caught off guard by Urokai's fight.

Though I do think the top 5 elders are going to be hard for the current clan leaders to fight.

Gejutel should be able to fair well since he came from their era but the rest will have trouble I suppose. Kaye is curious for me though since his power was hyped alot.


----------



## Butcher (May 3, 2013)

On chapter 65 right now.

Pretty good. Thus far I don't have a favorite character....yet.

Maybe Rai with his awkwardness.


----------



## haegar (May 3, 2013)

Franky will inevitably grow on you


----------



## Sphyer (May 3, 2013)

He should have grown the second you first see him sipping tea while reading his news paper


----------



## haegar (May 3, 2013)

well he grows more when he misbehaves


----------



## Stannis (May 3, 2013)

Both Rai and Franky are probably amongst my top 5 fav. characters of all time.  Fucking flawless


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 3, 2013)

-M-21/Frankie
-Raskreia
-Seira
-Yuriy
-Rajak
Are my top five.
Shinwoo used to be, but meh. 

Karias might be, in the near future.


----------



## Butcher (May 3, 2013)

haegar said:


> Franky will inevitably grow on you


Yeah, the other Nobless fans have been telling me this.

All Franky has been doing is talking and one-shotting his enemies. On chapter 66 now.

Though, yeah, I do see Franky becoming awesome in the future.


----------



## Stannis (May 3, 2013)

0- Rai
1- Franky
2- Gejutel
3- Karias
4- M-21
5- Seira

I hope the remaining elders will deliver.

And M-21 needs to know his name already.


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (May 3, 2013)

I want M-21 and that werewolf elder to meet.


----------



## haegar (May 3, 2013)

"meet" is the wrong term


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (May 3, 2013)

haegar said:


> "meet" is the wrong term



This guy knows where it's at. 

Someone write a fanfic.


----------



## Sphyer (May 3, 2013)

My top 5 favorites are Frankenstein, Rai, Karias, M-21 and Rajak right now.

And I agree, Boshi. I hope the top 3 elders will be good. Since it's clear their traitors basically, I hope they will deliver.

Roctis>Zarga>Urokai for me in terms of how much I liked them.

Roctis and Zarga were what I was hoping for from villains. Urokai was alright too though he was a little too hot headed for my tastes but still enjoyable.


----------



## haegar (May 3, 2013)

eh top 5 in no particular order: Franky, Seira, Raskreia, M21, Tao, Rosaria

wait thats 6


----------



## Stannis (May 3, 2013)

Who said top 5 goes from 1 to 5?  



Sphyer said:


> My top 5 favorites are Frankenstein, Rai, Karias, M-21 and Rajak right now.
> 
> And I agree, Boshi. I hope the top 3 elders will be good. Since it's clear their traitors basically, I hope they will deliver.
> 
> ...



Same here. 

I want more focus on the remaining elders' characters, their motives and beliefs etc.. Zarga and Urokai both died without even revealing why they betrayed Rai. Kinda sad to kill characters that still have much to give.


----------



## Sphyer (May 3, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Who said top 5 goes from 1 to 5?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, I wouldn't exactly say they were killed off before revealing why.

Urokai gave quite a few reasons as to why he betrayed Rai. Zarga gave a more general reason behind his actions. I suspect the details of Zarga's betrayal will be more or less linked up to the rest of the clan leaders feelings too. Hell, part of Urokai's reason on how Rai had choose humans could potentially be part of their reasons too. I'm hoping the last 3 traitors get some fleshing out though.

It was actually somewhat disappointing to see Urokai killed off so soon after his introduction. Zarga too (though he was around longer). I did feel like Zarga at least had value alive to further Seira's story since he killed her father (and potentially Gejutel's son aka Regis father also). Well, what's done is done. At the very least, they had an awesome final battle.

I'm quite curious on Roctis's next course of actions and what he will do along with more fleshing out of his character. We've seen him the longest out of the traitors so far. I wonder what his thought process was this entire time.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 4, 2013)

Butcher said:


> Yeah, the other Nobless fans have been telling me this.
> 
> All Franky has been doing is talking and one-shotting his enemies. On chapter 66 now.
> 
> Though, yeah, I do see Franky becoming awesome in the future.



Franky is Noblesse's version of Alucard .

He's fucking badass .


----------



## Muk (May 6, 2013)

rk5 doing manual labor


----------



## Zaru (May 6, 2013)

Panel of the century.


----------



## Stannis (May 6, 2013)

Rai and the banana again
Franky  made them rebuild the school. AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



Sphyer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well he was the science dude. Maybe He has the ability to turn his eyes color at will. 

If he is another traitor that means only two of the remaining 1-3 elders are nobles which I wouldn't like. I hope he did some experiment on himself using Sierra's father's heart or something.


----------



## Sphyer (May 6, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Rai and the banana again
> Franky  made them rebuild the school. AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> ...



But what purpose would changing his eye color randomly bring. Doubt that's really the case since his eye color has been the same up till now.

I actually would not mind if the 1st elder was not a traitor clan leader to be honest. I've always thought it would be extremely fascinating if he were actually a human that somehow obtained strong power himself in a Frankyesque fashion and for whatever reason, managed to influence the traitors to become traitors or at least align them to his cause after learning of potential trechery. Same to the 5th elder and potentially other werewolfs


----------



## Blunt (May 6, 2013)

It seems Roctis has a daughter


----------



## Stannis (May 6, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> But what purpose would changing his eye color randomly bring. Doubt that's really the case since his eye color has been the same up till now.
> 
> I actually would not mind if the 1st elder was not a traitor clan leader to be honest. I've always thought it would be extremely fascinating if he were actually a human that somehow obtained strong power himself in a Frankyesque fashion and for whatever reason, managed to influence the traitors to become traitors or at least align them to his cause after learning of potential trechery. Same to the 5th elder and potentially other werewolfs



It was always emphasized on Frankenstein's power being a special case among the humans. To have another human with a power even higher than that seems unlikely imo.


----------



## Sphyer (May 6, 2013)

Boshi said:


> It was always emphasized on Frankenstein's power being a special case among the humans. To have another human with a power even higher than that seems unlikely imo.



Frankenstein's power came from somewhere though. Humans were researching how to obtain power even before his time so I wouldn't be surprised if there existed someone who could make use of the knowledge back then (even possibly having assisted in the creation of things such as the Dark Spear). The humans also did have quite alot more knowledge of the noble society (or at least Frankenstein did) than they would have expected.


----------



## haegar (May 6, 2013)

I like that thought ... the Dark Spear seems kinda foul - even back in the day Franky's methods were maybe questionable but his moral motivation was sound, despite that he never could master the spear fully - I wonder if it could be better mastered if you actually used it for evil and keep feeding it a lot - maybe it don't like Franky cause he has been starving it 

Regardless of that, I always thought Crombell would be the one to become a dark Franky and his antagonist - then again, would be kinda funny if he gets trolled - all the time trying to equal Franky only to find out he has all the time been working for the guy who ran the show before Franky ever stumbled upon whatever enabled him to use the spear ...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 as for Roctis daughter, lol, she gonna join the Franky/Rai harem


----------



## dream (May 6, 2013)

haegar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> as for Roctis daughter, lol, she gonna join the Franky/Rai harem




*Spoiler*: __ 




Rai won't have a harem, he will only be with the Lord.


----------



## haegar (May 6, 2013)

well, while that wouldn't be to bad in my eyes that don't change the fact that his admirers just keep comin


----------



## Stannis (May 6, 2013)

No one can  resist the noblesse. 

Iirc it was mentioned somewhere that Regis uses mind control on the students so they don't fall for Rai's elegance.


----------



## Stannis (May 6, 2013)

Extra

there is no need for you to worry 

Sierra is a capable cook


----------



## dream (May 6, 2013)

I wonder if the preparations the 9th Elder was talking about have something to do with the experiment he will be doing with Ignes.


----------



## Sphyer (May 6, 2013)

Things are getting interesting. Now I wonder if there are other family members of the traitors in the union. Would be interesting if Zarga and Urokai left someone behind too.

It's a bit funny to see Roctis daughter though. If he had not been a traitor and went into eternal sleep with the rest of the clan leaders, Ignes would be the clan leader of the Kravei clan. Anyway, I'm going to love to see where he character goes in this.

The humor bits in the rest of the chapter were nice too


----------



## Drakor (May 6, 2013)

Seems she's a noble that enjoys experimenting...that's one of the last things they need, an enhanced Noble.


----------



## haegar (May 6, 2013)

maybe they are trying to reproduce's rai/lord level bloodfield ability in ignes?

wonder what tao is up to with the nailfile and toygun ... will it make m21's nails uncannyly sharp and will the gun be a terrifyingly deadly piece of experimental science or was this merely a humorous addition to this weeks chapter?! we shall only find out next week


----------



## Mat?icha (May 6, 2013)

nice chapter, 4th elder looked different in this chapter, i mean a lot older than he used to look. author for some reason made him look older, or is it me?....


----------



## Stannis (May 6, 2013)

The shock he just had made him grow 100 years older. 



> SIU


----------



## ensoriki (May 6, 2013)

Mat?icha said:


> nice chapter, 4th elder looked different in this chapter, i mean a lot older than he used to look. *SIU* for some reason made him look older, or is it me?....



Nah brah it was PARK Yong-je


----------



## Blunt (May 7, 2013)

Rai thought Rael was worried Seira would be a bad cook 

M-21 and Takeo being excited about nail files and toy guns


----------



## Mat?icha (May 7, 2013)

lol, i confused authors name, there are so many of them, i mean i read many manga/manhwa, hard to keep all the names in correct order...


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 7, 2013)

> SIU






Now, i honestly wonder, "what if SIU and Park collaborate sometime in the future?"

Since it's pretty much obvious that noblesse has a pretty weak character buildup"
Should be godly if that would actually happen.


----------



## Stannis (May 7, 2013)

Noblesse > ToG


----------



## tenten-2-20 (May 7, 2013)

^......yikes


----------



## Morglay (May 7, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Noblesse > ToG



Such a bold statement of the truth... Preach.


----------



## Blunt (May 7, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Noblesse > ToG


----------



## Sphyer (May 7, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Noblesse > ToG


----------



## Drakor (May 7, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Noblesse > ToG


----------



## dream (May 7, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Noblesse > ToG



ToG >> Noblesse


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 7, 2013)

I wonder when we'll see a werewolf clan and why Werewolf elder leave it?


----------



## haegar (May 7, 2013)

prly cause where noble traitors wannna dominate humans cause they sick of chaperoning them werewolf traitors want the same cause they sick of hiding in some godforsaken shithole. given what was mentioned about the  wolves' difficulties with blending in it is actually ever so slightly more understandable than the fallen nobles' motivations...


----------



## Muk (May 7, 2013)

Solaris said:


> ToG >> Noblesse


Noblesse > Tog >> Noblesse


----------



## haegar (May 7, 2013)

Muk said:


> Noblesse > Tog >> Noblesse



 this seems contradictory


----------



## Sphyer (May 8, 2013)

I'm curious to learn about the society of the werewolves as well.


----------



## ensoriki (May 9, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Noblesse > ToG





But Jin-mori solos.


----------



## Di@BoLik (May 9, 2013)

Noblesse, ToG, GoHS. We all win.


----------



## Morglay (May 9, 2013)

Di@BoLik said:


> Noblesse, ToG, GoHS. We all win.



Agreed.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mori just wins slightly more.


----------



## Stannis (May 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems the Lord herself is going to take action.

lol smug Karias


----------



## Muk (May 13, 2013)

hmm i think it's a running joke and it's being continued


----------



## Stannis (May 13, 2013)

Ch.26


----------



## Sphyer (May 13, 2013)

Crombells lack of information and complaint of it was hilarious 

So it looks like Frankenstein is going to take some kind of personal action for a change now. I wonder where he intends to go and do.

Karias is  as usual.

I do hope that he goes though.


----------



## Stannis (May 13, 2013)

I wonder if this fact Crombelle knows about is from Frankenstein's book. He also seemed like he has some mean  to find about the noblesse on his own. dat smirk  


And Karias...



best noble ever


----------



## Blunt (May 13, 2013)

Karias: "I recommend... Karias!"

This fucking guy


----------



## Drakor (May 13, 2013)

"Lord! I recommend myself." *smirk*

Well the former Lord DID say Karias was just like him when he was younger, I hope this is how he really was


----------



## Stannis (May 13, 2013)

^ Judging by the clan leaders' reactions, he was just like him.


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 13, 2013)

I just love seeing the Lord!

It looks like the doc might step in now...things are going to heat up real quick again.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 13, 2013)

Hope to see Karias in the human world in the next few chapters.

He clearly looks like he's full of himself.


----------



## haegar (May 13, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> Crombells lack of information and complaint of it was hilarious



yes, but his last panel of "I better find out myself" was rather worrying. that guy is a freakin bloodhound, once he's got the scent he don't let go 

Raskreia looks like she has some bad feelings about being responsible for Rai using up lots of power. Wonder if she is gonna re-assemble Ragnarok and do something impulsive :amazed

Karias :amazed 

As for Franky, I see 3 possibilities, going for some of his old time labs for some of his own materials (he might find out about the missing research Crombell has though that is a bit far fetched)

he might go to Lukedonia for something that he left there, or possibly to enlist Raskreia's help, I wonder if the Lord's blood or DNA could help Rai ...

or he goes to whatever other place that is connected to those who came before him and made the Dark Spear ... that would be kinda interesting I guess.

furthermore, curse them for translating noona. morons.


----------



## ensoriki (May 13, 2013)

I don't understand how they can't help Rai when they have Humans who've extended their life times many times over.
There should be a way to replenish Nobel life.


----------



## Ender (May 13, 2013)

yo man, they better do something


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 13, 2013)

I don't think Rai wants to be experimented on.

Remember he doesn't like Franky's old reckless ways when he was more into it.


----------



## Mat?icha (May 13, 2013)

great chapter, karias as usually living up to his reputation..


----------



## Stannis (May 14, 2013)

EG ver.

Chapter 42 (eng)

Crombelle's surprise about the 9th knowing about the noblesse kinda implies that he's not a noble.  



ensoriki said:


> I don't understand how they can't help Rai when they have Humans who've extended their life times many times over.
> There should be a way to replenish Nobel life.



I don't think there will be such a way. Frankenstein was with him for centuries and yet he didn't discover a way to replenish his life force, the best thing he did was to create that sealing ring.


----------



## Drakor (May 14, 2013)

Not to mention nobles are a completely different type of species, they also don't condone enhancements. The only noble thus far who seemed completely into it was Roctis's daughter which is pretty big since we might see a noble boosted by tech


----------



## Sphyer (May 14, 2013)

In my boredom today, I randomly made this


----------



## Raikagebee. (May 15, 2013)

Up to around chapter 50 of this series, pretty good so far.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (May 15, 2013)

Karias  ??


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (May 18, 2013)

So I'm reading a certain webtoon, and than this happens...
Rai as a video game character...I fuckin lol'd. Pics in spoiler tags:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stannis (May 18, 2013)

Almost forgot to read that


----------



## Zaru (May 18, 2013)

Didn't know Naver had such a shitload of webcomics.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (May 18, 2013)

Now I wonder who the other 2 overpowered characters besides Rai are. Maybe Urek from ToG (but he only had a little part so far so I dunno).

Anyways Rai is Rai'ng people even in different webtoons 

For those who would like to check out the webtoon, it's called Dead Sorcerer's City...it's not bad.


----------



## Morglay (May 18, 2013)

City of the Dead Sorcerer... Love that shit, that has to be one of the funniest set of panels I have ever read.


----------



## ensoriki (May 18, 2013)

raziu said:


> Now I wonder who the other 2 overpowered characters besides Rai are. Maybe Urek from ToG (but he only had a little part so far so I dunno).
> 
> Anyways Rai is Rai'ng people even in different webtoons
> 
> For those who would like to check out the webtoon, it's called Dead Sorcerer's City...it's not bad.



Jin-Mori-Jin would crush all of them.
Urek included.
Maybe Iremi


----------



## haegar (May 18, 2013)

awesome rai game is awesome


----------



## Mat?icha (May 20, 2013)

looks interesting to me, i feel like will enjoy it...


----------



## Stannis (May 20, 2013)

I.. I have no idea what Rai is doing.   sounds interesting


----------



## Sphyer (May 20, 2013)

Scan is out now too

Ch.11


----------



## dream (May 20, 2013)

This is getting interesting, Crombell and Franky should be having quite a fun discussion.


----------



## Sphyer (May 20, 2013)

So he really is going to meet him


----------



## Stannis (May 20, 2013)

Totally didn't expect that  
This will be awesome. 


So it was Frankensteing that Crombelle was talking about when he said he knows something the other elders don't? lel 

And lol@ Regis threatening Rael with Rai.


----------



## haegar (May 20, 2013)

wonder what's with that dark kamehameha franky cooked up - is it to better control his own powers or something to better contain rai's lifeforce?

much to learn rael still has 

and crombel, I dunno, ultimately he will want to get his hands on franky's research, body and maybe even rai, but I am thinking for now he might actually truthfully offer info on the higher up elders in return for franky keeping on removing obstacles for him. he's gonna try gaining their trust so he can strike later. franky's prly reckless enough to play that game


----------



## Stannis (May 20, 2013)

> wonder what's with that dark kamehameha franky cooked up - is it to better control his own powers or something to better contain rai's lifeforce?



another sealing for rai's power obviously. he talked about how the ring he made wasn't enough just in the  last chapter.


----------



## Zaru (May 20, 2013)

Huge explosion... and the laptop is fine.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 20, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Huge explosion... and the laptop is fine.





I wonder how Crombell will get the info about Rai from Franky?



I suspect a little scuffle between them again.


----------



## haegar (May 20, 2013)

not ellegant enough for franky, besides, scientists use


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 20, 2013)

My toughbook wins, haegar


----------



## haegar (May 20, 2013)

this is not about survivial, it is about survival in style 

that chubby piece of tech looks awful, rai would not be amused ...


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 20, 2013)

Rai can use Franky's computer now?? 

There are elegant toughbooks around.

Anyway we digress.

Rael has been permanently put in his place by Regis no less.


----------



## haegar (May 20, 2013)

yeah, that was fun... though i think in the long run it gonna be his brother that does most of the work on that refinement of his


----------



## Tray (May 20, 2013)

I thought Crombell would be the 1st elder or something


----------



## Tray (May 20, 2013)

And I used to think Shinwoo was the main protagonist


----------



## haegar (May 20, 2013)

well ...




so I guess you were surprised 


edit: now I started reading kubera cause of that set of yours. curses, I had planed on doing some work today but this is funny - I might end up reading a lot instead of working


----------



## Tray (May 21, 2013)

Everyone should read Kubera, dat masterpiece


----------



## Stannis (May 27, 2013)

About time I think. Season 6 will probably be the last with the final between union and lukedonia

Their convo is just like I expected it to be..  exchanging smirks and wtf faces.


----------



## haegar (May 27, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



oy oy that badass swimming in the tank sure looks like a wolf - I wonder if he is the same for the werewolves as rai for the nobles? or at least their former leader? maaaybe in the past they managed to get rai and that dude to fight it out to weaken each other and then the fifth elder finished him of considering all those clawmarks?

also, seems that rai sensed franky being at work on that new cross on the far away island - trust him to notice when franky unleashes the dark side 

I rly wonder what kind of deal the 13th offered to franky


----------



## Sphyer (May 27, 2013)

Scan is out now

Ch.11


----------



## Stannis (May 27, 2013)

lol not my style 

Looks like Mujaka is one of "them" and he had something to do with what happened 850 years ago



> 6 weeks hiatus


----------



## Sphyer (May 27, 2013)

Looks like we'll have to wait until July 8th for a new chapter. Such a long time from now


----------



## haegar (May 27, 2013)

mh. details of the tradeoff being conveniently left out. darn cliffhanger. mujaka-nim eh. yeah I bet he's the former werewolf leader and rai's counterpart in power and standing. and the two of them were led into a clash in the past, each being betrayed by some part of their followers. and they sure have him locked down good 

as for 6 weeks, innconvenient but they deserv it


----------



## Blunt (May 27, 2013)

Looks like Kaye's dad/brother is getting some hype. 

He's probably the strongest Noble of the previous generation, excluding the Lord. And seeing how the previous gen seems to be quite a bit stronger than the current one, I imagine he's going to give Franky quite the run for his money.


----------



## Muk (May 27, 2013)

ugh 6 weeks
especially after tog is taking a break too 

fck

but they deserve it


----------



## Sphyer (May 27, 2013)

haegar said:


> mh. details of the tradeoff being conveniently left out. darn cliffhanger. mujaka-nim eh. yeah I bet he's the former werewolf leader and rai's counterpart in power and standing. and the two of them were led into a clash in the past, each being betrayed by some part of their followers. and they sure have him locked down good
> 
> as for 6 weeks, innconvenient but they deserv it



I was thinking the same as well.

He gives me the impression of being a werewolf or at least, he seems to have fought one since he has so many claw scars on his body.


----------



## Stannis (May 27, 2013)

Didn't they use to take 1 month breaks  6 months is kinda cruel.. I can't take it



at least let's hope the next season will have some improvement



Blunt said:


> Looks like Kaye's dad/brother is getting some hype.



You mean Mujaka? doesn't look like a noble for me


----------



## Blunt (May 27, 2013)

Boshi said:


> You mean Mujaka? doesn't look like a noble for me


Yeah. He looks almost exactly like Kaye (who doesn't look like much a Noble himself). Slightly slimmer/younger and longer hair, but the resemblance is too close IMO to be coincidental.


----------



## haegar (May 27, 2013)

well he sure looks wolfish to me. admittedly kaye kinda looks wolfish too. I don't see how any noble could have bested rai though, unless there was an army of him. if there had been many that vanished after fighting rai that were not clan-leaders (like say a dozen strong brothers to clanleaders or whatnot) that would not have been unnoticed.

whatever this guy is,  he has clawmarks on him, that alone tells us somehow werwolves were involved, assuming his injuried are from back then. somehow it makes sense to me that they killed two flies with one stone or how do you say? have the noblesse and the werewolf alpha or whatever he is called fight it out, then only use minimal effort yourself to spirit them away/subdue them after a tiring fight...


----------



## Unknown (May 27, 2013)

There are many options for the question of who Mujaka is:
-Former leader and father of Kaye, and the injures are from when he fought against werewolves protecting the nobles or maybe even as a traitor to help the Union.
-The strongest human ever, the real leader of the Union, a modified human that was almost on par with Rai.
-The former leader of the werewolves, that may have been tricked to fight Rai, and the betrayed by other traitor werewolves (to explain his injures) who took his heart and gave it to M-21. But as he regenerated even from that they put their body in that tank and drug him so he can't wake up again.
-The former leader of the werewolves that betrayed most of his race, killed them o his own, to explain his injures, and joined the Union giving them many precious werewolves organs as presents.

But whoever or whatever he is, he is probably stronger than Nobles, and the Union's strongest or second strongest weapon, a person that they think that can match Rai.


----------



## Stannis (May 27, 2013)

Frankenstein said the balance between the nobles and the werewolves was maintained without the need of the noblesse' power. They shouldn't have someone  with a power  equivalent to the noblesse. But then again Franky didn't know about the noblesse existence before he met Rai, and Rai refused to tell him what happened so he might not know if the werewolves have such a being. I wouldn't like it though

I don't know what the translation is but they kept saying "them", he might be just the leader of the group.



> Former leader and father of Kaye



This just doesn't make sense. The previous leader entered eternal sleep with the previous lord, otherwise we'd know about it.  Also there can be no noble stronger or even close than the noblesse, unless it was the lord.


----------



## lokoxDZz (May 27, 2013)

Six weeks hiatus are too cruel 

Noblesse is doing so good 

Frakenstein always rioting the things


----------



## dream (May 27, 2013)

> The strongest human ever, the real leader of the Union, a modified human that was almost on par with Rai.



Yeah...I can't see that being a possibility.

I can see him as being the equivalent of the Lord for the werewolves.


----------



## lokoxDZz (May 27, 2013)

I want to see that mujaka awakening,frankenstein weaking is a pretty bad thing,much more if them will have to fight someone that somehow is on par in power with Rai,want to see how this will developed after hiatus.


----------



## Blunt (May 27, 2013)

The idea that anyone would be on par with Rai strength-wise, especially a member of the Union, is rather ludicrous. Maybe someone could give him a run for his money at his absolute weakest; but otherwise, there shouldn't be anyone nearly that powerful.

If anyone in the Union or under their control had anywhere close to that level of strength, they would have taken over the world outright quite some time ago.


----------



## Drakor (May 27, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Yeah...I can't see that being a possibility.
> 
> I can see him as being the equivalent of the Lord for the werewolves.


Same, at that point in history it appeared Frankenstein was the most powerful human, and will continue to be so. This can be attributed to the fact Crombell and the Union's benefit from his research to make stronger experiments then they have now, and Frankenstein hasn't done any modifications or experiments for more than 800 years...

If Mujaka truly is the one whom M-21's heart belongs to, does it not surprise anyone else but me that they have a sort of similar appearance minus the darker hair of M-21? Who knows, perhaps that's what the M in his name means and he's nothing but a clone. Certainly would explain why M-24 was having such a breakdown genetically if Crombell were trying to mix werewolf and noble dna together.


----------



## haegar (May 27, 2013)

Blunt said:


> The idea that anyone would be on par with Rai strength-wise, especially a member of the Union, is rather ludicrous. Maybe someone could give him a run for his money at his absolute weakest; but otherwise, there shouldn't be anyone nearly that powerful.
> 
> If anyone in the Union or under their control had anywhere close to that level of strength, they would have taken over the world outright quite some time ago.



unless  that person is not part of the union, doesn't agree with their goals and could only be moved to move aginst rai by deceiving him?


----------



## Unknown (May 27, 2013)

haegar said:


> unless  that person is not part of the union, doesn't agree with their goals and could only be moved to move aginst rai by deceiving him?



It would be ironic if Rai and the Lord weren't the only ones betrayed. Maybe within the werewolves a chick (the 5th elder) and some other betrayed the alpha of the tribe (the equivalent of Rai and the Lord) and captured him. And as his powers were ridiculously strong his body parts were used in experimentation as he could instantly regenerate non stop.

Rai himself was captured and he was under the Union's control till someone sent it to Korea.

Also I expect the first elder to be the real strongest human, being above clan leader's level, on par with the Lord, and only sightly below the Noblesse.


----------



## haegar (May 27, 2013)

^this.

the only question that leaves open is if true how the hell did a then still low-level like crombell get his hands on the werewolf heart? even after he became an elder, it seems like this stuff is solely under the 9th elder's care ...


----------



## 8 (May 27, 2013)

that mujaka guy looks like he could be a werewolf, or is it just me? 

noooo.. 6 weeks hiatus?!


----------



## Stannis (May 27, 2013)

so is the 9th a noble or not

what do you think?


----------



## Muk (May 27, 2013)

doesn't make any sense, rai was under the ocean for centuries. it's canon fact that he was under the ocean for those many years he slept.

as for the other races, no idea, but the werewolfs probably have their equivalent


----------



## Blunt (May 27, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's been outright stated the werewolves don't have the equivalent of a Noblesse. I'll see if I can find the page later.


----------



## Stannis (May 27, 2013)

chapter is out @EGscans

Ch.12



Blunt said:


> I'm pretty sure it's been outright stated the werewolves don't have the equivalent of a Noblesse. I'll see if I can find the page later.



Ch.12


----------



## haegar (May 27, 2013)

they still might have a lord like leader - when I said equivalent of Rai I ment power wise and in terms of social standing, not neccessary the exact same social role and fuction...guess I phrased that poorly


----------



## Blunt (May 27, 2013)

I can definitely see them having a Lord but he won't be as strong as Rai. If there's a Werewolf Lord, it makes sense that his parallel would be the Noble Lord - someone who a weakened Rai outclassed with great ease.


----------



## Stannis (May 27, 2013)

His name is Muzaka.. and it seems like he's not one of "them", they'll awake him just in case things didn't go well in the coming meeting with them.


----------



## Unknown (May 27, 2013)

Blunt said:


> I can definitely see them having a Lord but he won't be as strong as Rai. If there's a Werewolf Lord, it makes sense that his parallel would be the Noble Lord - someone who a weakened Rai outclassed with great ease.



The Lord himself is more powerful than the clan leaders. Rai is only stronger than the Lord because his power is virtually infinite, in other words, for all we know he can have more power than the rest of the world combined, but his body can only resist a little amount of his real power before dying. That amount of power he can handle (now) is not much more than the one of the Lord, as the current (weaker) Lord, with just half of Ragnarok made him took his seal off.

If the supposed alpha werewolf were to be stronger than the past Lord in his prime, he may be stronger than current Rai, or stronger than the current level of power Rai's body can survive if you prefer.


----------



## Blunt (May 27, 2013)

Unknown said:


> The Lord himself is more powerful than the clan leaders. Rai is only stronger than the Lord because his power is virtually infinite, in other words, for all we know he can have more power than the rest of the world combined, but his body can only resist a little amount of his real power before dying. That amount of power he can handle (now) is not much more than the one of the Lord, as the current (weaker) Lord, with just half of Ragnarok made him took his seal off.
> 
> If the supposed alpha werewolf were to be stronger than the past Lord in his prime, he may be stronger than current Rai, or stronger than the current level of power Rai's body can survive if you prefer.


Rai didn't remove his seal because he needed to, he did so out of respect for her as the Lord. He humiliated Raskreia. She was completely outclassed.

As for the supposed werewolf alpha supposedly being stronger then the Previous Lord who was supposedly anywhere near Rai's level.... that's a lot of supposition.


----------



## ensoriki (May 28, 2013)

The werewolves made of had an existence no different than the Noblesse but if that is the case why would he be a threat.
Rai himself is generally not a threat unless forced to act. The balance of power between the two races could've easily been maintained if the Werewolf version of Rai would not intervene.

After-all if the Nobles decided to take out the Werewolves, it is of their will and Rai wouldn't intervene unless he felt they were stepping out of bounds.
The same could easily be true for an opposite, but I don't think thats the case with this guy. He gives me a ruthless vibe.


----------



## Tir (May 28, 2013)

You guys are looking to much into this Mujaka fellow. The female werewolf said that no being has the power to execute to clan leaders at the same time other than the Noblesse. If this guy truly something like Rai, it will be more on social standing. Not power-wise.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 28, 2013)

The werewolf guy fighting rai in the past is also a possibility.


----------



## Blunt (May 28, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> The werewolf guy fighting rai in the past is also a possibility.


I doubt it. If they fought, he'd be dead. Unless the 9th like pieced him back together or something. :S

Though Rai tends to atomize his opponents, so I doubt that too.


----------



## haegar (May 28, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Rai didn't remove his seal because he needed to, he did so out of respect for her as the Lord. He humiliated Raskreia. She was completely outclassed..



point in case, he did acnowledge that her last attack was formidable for having only half a soulweapon - if memory serves right he even hinted that he doubted the former lord could have done better with only half of ragnarok.

I'm hoping we will find out at some point that Raskreia lives up to expextations powerwise, too. (she already does on all other counts now that Rai set her streight )


----------



## Sphyer (May 28, 2013)

Ah, EG Scans made it more apparent that Franky and Crombel didn't have some secret off panel deal that was hidden from the readers (or at least, Frankenstein didn't imply it).

Anyway, I'm going to guess that Muzaka is one of the werewolves. The design he has and the claw markings around his body make it seem apparent that he had the very least looks like one and possibly had contact with a werewolf. I think it would probably be a good time to start bringing more focus to the werewolf race honestly.

They've clearly been playing a part along with the traitors for a long time. Even Frankenstein acknowledged that from the beginning, the traitors were not the only ones involved.



It's about time we start learning more about the history of the werewolves, what their social structure was and how things changed from back then 820+ years ago up till now. I think this will all come to light in season 6 though.

As for Muzaka's strength, I'm not really sure what to think. Maybe he could be the leader figure for the werewolves who possibly had strength to rival the Lord or perhaps he's an even more powerful werewolf than the 5th elder?

Maybe everybody is jumping the guns too much and he's nothing more than another modified human with a huge case of arrogance like the classic Union members 

Well regardless, I'm curious to see where all this will go.

On the subject about The Lord's power and Rai's, I feel like adding that I always suspected that it was due to The Lord having the power of Ragnarok that they could avoid loosing life force from using the blood field. It's power that's within The Lord but is utilized by the Soul Weapon while Rai has to make use of that power with his own body instead of a Soul Weapon.

Just a random theory I thought off though.


----------



## haegar (May 28, 2013)

what puzzless me about Ragnarok is this: soul weapons are supposed to inherit the power of the predecessors. So for Raskreia her father's powers, sure - but since it was implied the former Lord himself wielded it too, there should have been yet another Lord before him whose power is stored in it? But it was always depicted as if both Rai and the old Lord go all the way back to the beginning? So where did Ragnarok come from and whose powers is it imbued with? We never heard anything about how the nobles created their soulweapons in the first place come to think of it


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 28, 2013)

Blunt said:


> I doubt it. If they fought, he'd be dead. Unless the 9th like pieced him back together or something. :S
> 
> Though Rai tends to atomize his opponents, so I doubt that too.



Well, not too much were actually known about the werwolves, so there being a being able to oppose rai in terms of power could be alive in the clan.
Also, "two" beings apparently both in "slumber", granted rai woke up first.

Also, chances of the M-series being clones...

I mean, the guy looks ike M21 and all.
On the other hand, there's a lot of look alikes in the series.


----------



## Sphyer (May 28, 2013)

I never really got the impression the previous lord and Rai have lived that long personally (like from the beginning of time with Nobles or something).

As for how the nobles created those soul weapons, I'm curious also. My best guess is that they somehow discovered how to solidify their energy into those weapons. Though it makes one wonder why other nobles couldn't make soul weapons. Perhaps they aren't as strong in order to do so or maybe there's a special procedure/technique in order to do it? It actually makes what Ragar did by splitting Kartas even more interesting since it appeared no one else really knew how it was done.

Also on a pretty random note, I found the dialogue between Franky and Crombel a little amusing until I got to this part...



The part where Crombel says how the research on his computer would have took a bunch of experiments and time to preform. Then he asks Franky if found "something too" right after that. At first I thought that he meant that during the process of research there was some interesting truth that will eventually be discovered but then I realized that it probably isn't that. It seems more like he's asking him if he found a book by that "F" guy which already had all sorts of information there and Frankenstein (like Crombel) found that kind of book and made use of it and that explains how he got all that data.

Little does he know that "F" is Frankenstein 

Crombel has been off his game lately. I will give him like a little bit of leeway though because it really does seem that the 5th Elder did not report of Frankenstein's appearance in the battle (which is really stupid to be honest). But even setting this aside, Crombel *knows* what Rai looks like. He's seen him when M-21 and him were walking in that Union base and infact, back then, he only commented on M-21 and paid no mind to him. He sensed a power for a split second when Rai had briefly activated Blood Field on the infected and determined it was someone other than M-21. After all that though, he never suspects or looks into the identity of him? Especially when Mark was spying on them, he never looked at the information or noticed that the same dude from the video lived with Frankenstein and had red eyes too (like all strong nobles will have from being purebloods)?


It's extremely disappointing that he's basically somehow exposed himself to such ignorance when he had the perfect opportunity to gather information on Franky's group throughout the series but he just suddenly forgot about it and his ignorance is playing a large role in his disadvantage in general now.

Some suggested that Muzaka is were Crombel obtained the werewolf heart but I doubt that a creature like werewolves and nobles could survive without their hearts (unless it got transplanted with something else but why would they transplant Muzaka's heart with something else?). Another thing is that it seems pretty clear that Crombel is not aware of the details of most of the activity in the Union at all so I sincerely doubt that the 9th Elder allowed him to even have knowledge of Muzaka in the first place (especially considering how much security and importance was placed in him being sealed away and put to sleep).

I really wonder just how little Crombel knows of the Union's plans, motives and even of the other elders identities.


----------



## haegar (May 28, 2013)

it sure looks like the 9th might hold some nasty surprises for Crombell, agreed. That, and the fact that currently Crombell is used for the humors nonewithstanding I wouldn't put it past him to regain his bearings and cause some more havoc on his way up - he has proven to be ressourceful at the very least - plus, he DOES have part of Franky's research - that alone makes him dangerous - I don't doubt at some point he will find it convenient to backstab Franky - like i.e. preciseley after finding out Rai is the Noblesse and Franky is F. 

as for my age estimate on Lord and Rai, about both there were passages indicating they lived so long that they don't even remember the exact count of years ... at one point that was certainly phrased like that by Lord though atm I don't remember the exact passage.

btw on the last panel: there is that whooosh sound, just like when Franky landed on the roof? as the Union is still busy with information gathering I guess next season might kick of with a new arrival from Lukedonia? That impatient cupid i.e.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 7, 2013)

A long time but just a heads up that the Noblesse hiatus is about to be over and the first chapter for season 6 is coming out tomorrow for those who are interested.

Sure felt like forever...


----------



## haegar (Jul 7, 2013)

eh I had lost track of time and was wondering if it was tomorrow or the week after, thank you for the headsup


----------



## Stannis (Jul 7, 2013)

About time.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 7, 2013)

yesssssss, finally....


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 8, 2013)

when 6 weeks feel like 6 months.. finally an end to our suffering

lets see what Franky is going to do, and what moves the elders are going to make..


----------



## haegar (Jul 8, 2013)

I need ma fix


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 8, 2013)

dammit, it's killing me...
too bad we dont get spoilers for this manhwa, directly raw and scan...


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 8, 2013)

Well if it follows the normal scheduled, it should be coming out within the hour or at least an hour and 30 minutes (if it's not late).


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 8, 2013)

Well I have some bad news >_>

So I was checking naver and noticed on the front page something like in Korean with a 7/16 on it so I translated it in google and it said that the manhwa is expected to resume July 16 again.

They said a 6 week break so that would mean the chapter should have come out today but I guess there was a misunderstanding and what they really meant is that they would be taking a break for 6 issues after chapter 286 (which is why it will resume on the 16th instead of today).

Either way, a derpy mistake on my part. We still have 1 more week to go.

Sorry for getting everyones hopes up (including myself) with my mistake


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Stannis (Jul 8, 2013)

I.. I thought


----------



## haegar (Jul 8, 2013)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrgh


oh well, nice enought o know naver has it listed for neyt week


----------



## Stannis (Jul 14, 2013)

7월 16일자 연재 재개 예정입니다. 

:WOW


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 14, 2013)

tomorrow???? finally???
yesssssssssssssssss)

new start better be good, worth the 6 weeks of painful waiting...


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 15, 2013)

^ technically 7 weeks 

Though yeah, there should be a new chapter in like 9-11 hours


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 15, 2013)

Chapter finally out 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like we're turning back the pendulum again 

I'm ok with this since we get to see more of the past which I've been very curious about.

Frankenstein vs Ragar once again sparring was nice and it's nice to see Urokai again. Maybe the author will show his fight with Frankenstein though I'm not so sure since he's already dead so it wouldn't really matter much.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 15, 2013)

Mat?icha said:


> tomorrow???? finally???
> yesssssssssssssssss)
> 
> new start better be good, worth the 6 weeks of painful waiting...


The 16th in Korea is the 15th in North America and I think most parts of Western Europe.


----------



## haegar (Jul 15, 2013)

mh. finally. all is good with the world again.


----------



## Muk (Jul 15, 2013)

they finally meet the lord and franky 

now hilarity is assured


----------



## Blunt (Jul 15, 2013)

I hope we get to see Franky challenge the Lord


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 15, 2013)

I bet he called him a peacock at the end


----------



## Blunt (Jul 15, 2013)

The panel at the end makes me want another filler chapter with Rai playing video games.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 15, 2013)

Roctis and Urokai  with Rai
Franky and the lord  
What a great start


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 15, 2013)

Scan is out on mangacow

Chapter 94


----------



## Muk (Jul 15, 2013)

the lord oh boy, he wants to be chat with franky so bad that he even wouldn't mind being a lab rat


----------



## Morglay (Jul 15, 2013)

The Lord was a serious G.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 15, 2013)

Best lord ever  

"The dark sphere is formed by the disgusting greed of humans"
"I had to cause wars and spread deceases"
and that repeated Urokai bubble 

yeah.. gotta wait for EG trans


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 15, 2013)

The RAWs are out now, aren't they?

EDIT;  NVM , the whole chapter is out :/.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 15, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Best lord ever
> 
> "The dark sphere is formed by the disgusting greed of humans"
> "I had to cause wars and spread deceases"
> ...



Yeah that part was pretty iffy for me.

Wonder how the EG verison will be translated.

I wonder if we'll see a flashback battle between Frankenstein and Urokai.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 15, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> I wonder if we'll see a flashback battle between Frankenstein and Urokai.



I hope we do, we will see exactly why Nobles need to keep a level head whilst fighting. With the bonus of Urok being skull raped by Franky.


----------



## haegar (Jul 15, 2013)

painful translation in part. Am curious if it rly stated Franky spread wars or if the corresponding passage had a non-specific pronoun like "one" had to spread wars ...trust in EG we do 

Urokai being a totally lame bitchy pussy, I cant wait for Franky setting his head streight by shaving part of it away :/


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 15, 2013)

EG Scans version is out now.

Link removed

Hmm, so now it's clear Frankenstein didn't do all those things to create the  Dark Spear unlike how the earlier translation made it seem that way. 

Makes me wonder how he came upon it in the first place though.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 15, 2013)

Lol Frankenstein was the reason why  the Kartia clan fighting style turned into the sneaky assassins type 

Urokai got butthurt when he saw the tea that Franky made for Rai   

speaking of tea.. plothole? 



Sphyer said:


> Makes me wonder how he came upon it in the first place though.



Iirc a group of humans were seeking a power that rivals the nobles and because of that they made the dark spear 'pretty sure it was mentioned somewhere'. Frankenstein probably  either killed them or was the last survivor of that group 

Ugh was out of touch with the manhwa for a long time I can't even remember all the names correctly  never mind finding the chapters 

Edit: Bingo ch242
[sp][/sp]


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 15, 2013)

yes, Franky mentioned that the spear was created by someone else (when he first invaded lukedonia, i think). 
so, we are going back in the history, where franky fought previous Ragar??
i totally enjoyed the chapter. have to admit the quality was poor, hopefully it will get better...


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 15, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Lol Frankenstein was the reason why  the Kartia clan fighting style turned into the sneaky assassins type
> 
> Urokai got butthurt when he saw the tea that Franky made for Rai
> 
> ...



Or maybe Rai and Frankenstein just never paid attention to Urokai making tea (which is why he's so butthurt in the first place )

Could be possible he killed them or at least was one of the survivors of it.

I actually want to see an even further flashback of Frankenstein younger and gaining his power.


----------



## haegar (Jul 16, 2013)

those guys were prly destroyed by their own creation and sucked into the spear. can't all wield it like franky, can they?


----------



## ItEndsHere (Jul 17, 2013)

Late but so freakin' excited about Noblesse's return!

Urokai is my favourite traitor.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 17, 2013)

I do like Urokai but at the same time he kinda rubs me the wrong way since he's so jelly, loudmouthed and childish.

I'd say my favorite traitor is probably Roctis. Zarga was really great though. I like him he second best.


----------



## Millefeuille (Jul 17, 2013)

I love The lord he is hilarious.
Umong the traitor Urokai is my favorite as well.


----------



## haegar (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm having high expectations of Roctis being one of the masterminds behind all that transpired - if you think about it it is odd to see one of the more aged and respected clanleaders like him always hainging out with a little teenage pest like Urokai - I wonder how much it was Roctis influence that nurtured the bad sides in that young misguided fool 

Getting back to the creators of the spear, forgot one thing there: while I do think that most of them are long gone, very possibly indeed also assimilated into it, I fully expect the highest ranking non-noblesse non-werewolf member of the Union to be somebody who knows more about these matters than even Franky - bei it because that person goes a loong way back or is somehow the heir to these guys so to speak.

 I don't think Franky is, he's a loner (before hooking up with Rai) and he stumbled accross the spear in some way and was crazy and powerful and knowledgeable enough to use it, but I doubt he ever was of their tribe or group or whatever  in the first place ...


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 22, 2013)

Scan out now as well

Chapter 94


----------



## Muk (Jul 22, 2013)

lol those traitors are totally jelly of frankenstein and his position xD


----------



## Blunt (Jul 22, 2013)

My god Urokai is/was so fucking annoying.

The Previous Lord is the best tho.


----------



## dream (Jul 22, 2013)

Kinda wish that the previous Lord was still alive, his reactions to the current Rai would have been the best.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 22, 2013)

Please keep your dignity as a  lord in front of a human


----------



## haegar (Jul 22, 2013)

the Lord was quite enjoayble, living up to expectations totally 

I dunno, while Urokai has his weird obsession with being worried about Rai I am getting this feeling that on part of Roctis this is already carefully laid out planning. I would think he is working on getting the other two influenced and swayed to his side very slowly and gradually, while at the same time, by visiting Rai so often making their visit seem natural - so by the time they do come, presumably with a request to Rai to follow them somewhere so he see some of the outside world, he will be trusting them and walk right into their trap


----------



## Rai (Jul 23, 2013)

The previous Lord was just


----------



## Morglay (Jul 23, 2013)

I wish he was part of the main cast.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 23, 2013)

took them forever 
flesh wounds


----------



## Blunt (Jul 23, 2013)

>"It doesn't matter how it's done" - The Lord referring to the making of a contract.


----------



## Muk (Jul 24, 2013)

eg clears up some translation issues once again 

and that new korean computer game, i must know more
especially about the nobels in the game 

are they npc or playable characters


----------



## Blunt (Jul 24, 2013)

it's actually a real video game


----------



## Rikuto (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm only up to chapter 166, but I just can't stop reading. I also can't stop skimming over juicy spoilers in this thread.

Guys, halp?


----------



## Moeka (Jul 29, 2013)

Turn off your internet.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 29, 2013)

Scan out now too from Mangacow.

Link removed

Franky already kind of getting a wiff on the traitors just a tiny bit 

So Rai last met The Lord 70 years from now. Kinda weird.

Frankenstein's fiasco was 10 years ago but Rai met The Lord when Gejutel and Ragar were notifying him of Frankenstein exploits and he ordered them to capture him. So the knights and Frankenstein were in conflict for 60 more years after that until Gejutel and Ragar caught him. 

Time sure does fly so suddenly (especially since in the last flashback, we were given no indication that time even flew by so quickly).


----------



## Blunt (Jul 29, 2013)

Rai ;-;


Dat ending tho


----------



## Muk (Jul 29, 2013)

lol rai forgot xD

good thing he's got franky now, he'll never forget now xD


----------



## Rai (Jul 29, 2013)

Rai soloes


----------



## Frankenstein (Jul 29, 2013)

smh Rai, just smh


----------



## haegar (Jul 29, 2013)

I like Franky being observant about them assholes, what I do not like at all is Roctis not underestimating him right from the getgo. That guy is being built up to be one badass solid piece of work if you compare his flashback scenes to the other traitors. very calm, very much in control ... franky vs him in the present should be quite something when it happens ...


----------



## Stannis (Jul 29, 2013)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Rai


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 29, 2013)

Hmm, I can't help but point out how it seems the art on Roctis lately has been getting progressively worse. He looks so different now.



haegar said:


> I like Franky being observant about them assholes, what I do not like at all is Roctis not underestimating him right from the getgo. That guy is being built up to be one badass solid piece of work if you compare his flashback scenes to the other traitors. very calm, very much in control ... franky vs him in the present should be quite something when it happens ...



Eh, I wouldn't really say that Roctis is the one who has been keeping his cool. Zarga has been doing so as well in these flashbacks.

Even in present times, Zarga was always calm when it came to his interactions with Frankenstein and never really underestimated him.

It's really only Urokai whose been the bad egg of them all. I'm slowly seeing a higher possibility of Frankenstein vs Urokai actually being depicted in this flashback though since we know of their conflict already and it seems like it would happen around this timeframe.

Also, with the way Roctis, Zarga and Urokai hang around together, I can't help but feel like it's the authors ways of saying these 3 are a set and that the other 3 traitors (who are obviously the top 3 elders) are going to be even more impressive as characters.

Though on a side note, I'd like to see the other clan leaders. I figure the authors are going to avoid showing us the other 3 traitor clan leaders because he wants to keep them mysterious and hidden away so they'll be conveniently not showing up at any time here until they are revealed in present. Still, some other ones would be nice (Like Seira's Granfather, Karias's father and so on ).

Also this is pretty minor but I think that Frankenstein probably did make a contract with Rai (though I guess this is obvious anyway) since he was able to spawn his clothing in Lukedonia just like Rai can change his clothing too. That and when Frankenstein saw Rai do it the first time, he was shocked at the power.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 29, 2013)

Wouldn't it be amazing if the clothes changing was the only power he got from the contract?

The 12th Elder turns into a giant super powerful bat from his contract. 

And Frankenstein gets a really fast wardrobe.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 29, 2013)

Blunt said:


> The 12th Elder turns into a giant super powerful bat from his contract.



The 12th was a modifies human that made a contract later iirc. The bat form is probably not part of the contract.


----------



## Enith (Jul 29, 2013)

I recently read Noblesse and soared through it. Yet another webtoon manhwa for my list. I like it a lot, but it does fall into the trap of "good guys always seem to win with no real consequences."


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes, I know Rai's life force drains with each use of his powers, but still. Other than that the bad guys always lose quite badly.




I also dislike how abrupte chapter endings are. They don't feel like true endings and sort of leave you hanging. Maybe a trivial complaint, but it bugs me.

I'm just wondering when Season 6 starts in earnest. Was supposed to happen already, but we're getting flashbacks that are technically part of Season 5.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 29, 2013)

and throws him to the ground.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 29, 2013)

where did they get  this 70 years thing 



Sphyer said:


> Hmm, I can't help but point out how it seems the art on Roctis lately has been getting progressively worse. He looks so different now.



Not only Roctis.. usually they come back with a better art after breaks between seasons
This time the art is not even as good as it used to be. I mean, just look at the nobles faces in this chapter.  

ART is one of the best things about Noblesse. I hope they  do something about it soon.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 29, 2013)

So the 70 year thing was a mistranslation (well I can't say I'm surprised when it comes to manga cow).

So I guess Frankenstein seeing how Rai is with great power made him more turned off in the idea of pursuing it for the sake of strength and made him more focused on the research aspects. Maybe it was because Rai with all his great power seemed so detached from everything?

EGscans verison also make it even more clear to me that the traitors seemed to have some kind of ulterior motive maybe for always associating themselves with Rai at the time.


----------



## Enith (Jul 29, 2013)

I always just wait for Easygoing scans and read it on Batoto. Far less likely to see any mistakes...

Also, I read earlier (months old topic though...) that there was talk of the Elders 1-3 being the last of the traitors. I don't know if that opinion was changed since then, but I think otherwise right now as the traitors in the Elders talked about contacting "them." I'm inclined to think they were talking about traitors outside the Elders...  

Just what I took from it.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 29, 2013)

Enith said:


> Also, I read earlier (months old topic though...) that there was talk of the Elders 1-3 being the last of the traitors. I don't know if that opinion was changed since then, but I think otherwise right now as the traitors in the Elders talked about contacting "them." I'm inclined to think they were talking about traitors outside the Elders...
> 
> Just what I took from it.



The remaining 3 elders are the traitors. Franky said he saw all of the clan leaders after Rai disappeared and they didn't have any injuries. 
So "them" are different people we don't know about yet, they could be werewolves or could be anything.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 29, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Not only Roctis.. usually they come back with a better art after breaks between seasons
> This time the art is not even as good as it used to be. I mean, just look at the nobles faces in this chapter.
> 
> ART is one of the best things about Noblesse. I hope they  do something about it soon.



Well yeah, in general it's been pretty off kinda. Though to be fair, the first chapter of season 6 was pretty decent albiet a few scenes (imo).

The traitors though have been getting the worst treatment with art, I agree. Zarga overall looks the best out of them consistently while Urokai looks so/so and Roctis looks so terrible now.

The thing is, with Roctis, his decline in appearance didn't even start this season and really started to happen a little after he learned Rai was alive.

Like here for example



His head in the second to last bottom panel looks so...bleh

I agree with you that usually when they come back from a season, their art work is in better quality.

I wonder if this drop in quality is due to their focused efforts on their other webtoon, Ability?




Also, on the whole "them" thing, it probably is another group of people (werewolves perhaps?). Either way, Frankenstein also stated after that battle that they were not the only ones involved and that whole thing 820 years ago was part of some well large plan that was orchestrated by multiple parties.


----------



## Moeka (Jul 30, 2013)

kami-sama please create a real Frankenstein and send him to my house, he is tooo perfect 

And the last page was hilarious, Rai does it again XD


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 5, 2013)

Scan is now out too.

Link removed

Well that confirms the traitors...are traitors ?

I'm still not quite sure if this new character Ragus is a clan leader or not but if he is, he's probably one of the top 3 elders. 

Anyway, pretty interesting chapter. I'm glad we're starting to see the traitors perspectives more in this flashback (I had thought we might not really at first). I'm curious just as to the details as why the human factions have a great hate for Frankenstein and what kind of past he's had before coming to Lukedonia. The item that Ragus presented claiming that it belonged to someone very close to Frankenstein only peaks my interest even more.

I'm really enjoying these developments for Franky 

Looks like Frankenstein and Urokai will have their battle after all. Though I question if it'll be the fight where Urokai looses his eye but we'll see I guess.


----------



## Muk (Aug 5, 2013)

urokai, he'll lose an eye soon 
he's got no idea what he's getting into


----------



## Araragi (Aug 5, 2013)

Urokai is gonna get his ass kicked.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm looking forward to his rage once he looses it


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 5, 2013)

Pretty excited to see franky troll urokai and making him rage!


----------



## Blunt (Aug 5, 2013)

What the hell is going on with the art?


----------



## Stannis (Aug 5, 2013)

And another traitor is introduced. the wrinkles man..  not sure if disappointed or not. 

So they were on contact with the union guys before the treason thing 
Makes me wonder if those humans that had past with Frankenstein and hate him, because he stole dark spear from them , are "them". 

And looks like Urokai's gonna lose an eye next chapter.



Blunt said:


> What the hell is going on with the art?



I have no idea.

disappointing.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 5, 2013)

Blunt said:


> What the hell is going on with the art?



I'm not completely sure. My guess is that the authors other series Ability has started to make them decrease the art quality of Noblesse somewhat. Managing two series must take alot of work after all when it comes to the story/art department (especially art). I believe that manhwa had started right after the battle with the 10th/11th elders and if you compare the art of that battle and Takeo/Tao vs Yuri/Bonerre to the battle with the 4 elders and now, there's a clear difference in style quality. 

As Boshi said, it is disappointing but at least for me, it could be much worse and even the current art style is fine for the most part. My main gripe is how bad Roctis looks lately now. He just isn't the same anymore with his facial/hair design to how he used to look and it seems that compared to Zarga and Urokai, it becomes even more apparent that the authors are just drawing him extremely poorly all the time now. I can't even recall a single panel in this flashback that I thought he was drawn exceptionally well.

A pity since out of the traitors at least, I enjoyed his design the most in the past but it's just not the same anymore.


Ah, speaking of art, I did enjoy the backgrounds alot this chapter actually


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 5, 2013)

yepp, i also noticed drawing quality has been down for a while, anyways, still like the story.

finally the time has come for Franky to have some serious battles, hopefully we will get to see how urokai lost his right eye.

the really old dude reminds me of the 9th elder.


----------



## Stannis (Aug 5, 2013)

practice


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 5, 2013)

EGScans saves the day again.

So now it's confirmed the new character Lagus is a clan leader.

That means that there's a high chance he's one of the top 3 elders. I doubt he'd be the first elder so perhaps third just to go into a pattern of introducing the lower numbers without going into a far jump.

Also it makes it clear that the humans and traitors have a collaboration going on and have some kind of goal in mind. I'm really appreciating that the authors took time to show this specific detail and even show another traitor because I honestly expected to just continue keeping the whole Roctis/Urokai/Zarga gang running around the whole time while the other traitors were conveniently never to be seen.

Lagus Tradio will be interesting to see in the future


----------



## Rikuto (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm rather excited to see the results of the spar between Frankie and Urokai. I mean, we know he lost his eye, but what led to the spar becoming an all out brawl?


----------



## Stannis (Aug 8, 2013)

Urokai will show him that thing
Franky will go berserk and take dat eye 
(290 ends)
Rai will come out from his mansion to save Franky from dark spear. (291 ends)

Yeah I think 2 chapters.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 8, 2013)

> Lagus


I much prefer Ragus. 



Boshi said:


> Urokai will show him that thing
> Franky will go berserk and take dat eye
> (290 ends)
> Rai will come out from his mansion to save Franky from dark spear. (291 ends)
> ...


Pretty much this.

Hopefully the art improves a bit next chapter.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 10, 2013)

i cant stomach urokai


so whiny


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 10, 2013)

Even though his character in general is pretty silly usually, I do like that he's getting a bit more spotlight in this flashback because he had such a small amount of screen time in the manhwa and died like 5 chapters after he was introduced.

I'm hoping his fight with Frankly will be nice at least.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 10, 2013)

I don't like him either.

Glad he's dead.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 10, 2013)

lol didn't remember that he died



good


----------



## Blunt (Aug 10, 2013)

lets toast to it


----------



## Stannis (Aug 10, 2013)

I liked his last panel.
edit: when he died


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 10, 2013)

I thought it was a nice panel too.

Urokai has a good character/design and fighting style but his personality can be really lol.

Though he's probably one of the better shit talkers that I don't mind in the series since he actually has alot of power to back up his claims and I do have a tendency to like nobles


----------



## Rikuto (Aug 11, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> I thought it was a nice panel too.
> 
> Urokai has a good character/design and fighting style but his personality can be really lol.
> 
> Though he's probably one of the better shit talkers that I don't mind in the series since he actually has alot of power to back up his claims and I do have a tendency to like nobles



I personally think his name just sounds cool though. 

I want to see the fight between them, and how it could have escalated to the point of an eye being lost. But then again knowing the personalities of Frankie and Urokai, it's not hard to hazard a few guesses.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 12, 2013)

Raw for 291 is out


----------



## Blunt (Aug 12, 2013)

Looks very short. 

I expected the fight to be quicker than this.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 12, 2013)

Chapter did feel shorter but that's probably because alot of the content was focused on the fight and there were quite a few huge panels of art to show the fight in better quality. Though it helped make the fight/fight looked nicer this chapter imo.

Liking the way this fight is going so far as well. We'll probably learn Urokai's soul weapons name now.

I suspect this fight will go on for two more chapters. Next one will be Dark Spear vs Urokai's Soul Weapon with maybe the cliffhanger being him pulling out that thing that belonged to Frankys close person. Chapter after is him going Berserk and taking Urokai's eye in the process with the fight coming to an end 

Also wasn't Gejutel busy (which is why Franky is fighting Urokai). I wonder why he's here now


----------



## Muk (Aug 12, 2013)

they did a lot of pre fight chatting and bad mouthing i think


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 12, 2013)

Scan is out now too.

Link

"I'll introduce you. This is my crazy girlfriend."


----------



## Blunt (Aug 12, 2013)

It seems Franky was holding back. He was probably suspicious enough of the traitor gang that he didn't want them to see that he was capable of fighting as their equal without Dark Spear. 

Maybe. 



Sphyer said:


> Scan is out now too.
> 
> Link
> 
> "I'll introduce you. This is my crazy girlfriend."


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 12, 2013)

Blunt said:


> It seems Franky was holding back. He was probably suspicious enough of the traitor gang that he didn't want them to see that he was capable of fighting as their equal without Dark Spear.
> 
> Maybe.




Hmm, not so sure.

Even though he found them somewhat iffy, I never got the impression that even at this time, he could fight against a clan leader equally even without his soul weapon in the old days. When he first fought Ragar without it, he did similar to how he did against Urokai this chapter except he took more damage in his base form than he did against Ragar. Ragars fighting style though was less more about power and really about using clones and attacking his enemies weak points (and Frankenstein was able to do well against that fighting style). Urokai's seems more straight forward as he's not really using that kind of strategy and is just trying to overwhelm Frankenstein with his pure power and it is having a decent effect so far though Franky is able to still resist and fight back fine.

But from what we've seen in these flashback clashes that Frankenstein has had, his base power is still at least weaker than a clan leaders power. That's not to say he can't win in a fight somehow with his skills/smarts but yeah, I doubt he was holding back because of being watched. I think Ragar and Gejutel also would have noticed such things and commented on Frankenstein fighting weaker than he normally would too.


It seems that when he does bring out his Dark Spear though, his power begins to gain a drastic increase and continues to increase the more he keeps it out/looses control so he can eventually rival them in pure power as well. That's how I see it.


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 12, 2013)

i liked to introduce you to ym crazy girlfriend

I liked the intreractions a lot this chapter but roctis still looks weird.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 12, 2013)

Yeah, I've kind of lost hope for the art on him to improve in this flashback now.

I just hope it wont be this bad when he actually starts to gain tons of more focus and steps into a fight.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 12, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> But from what we've seen in these flashback clashes that Frankenstein has had, his base power is still at least weaker than a clan leaders power. That's not to say he can't win in a fight somehow with his skills/smarts but yeah, I doubt he was holding back because of being watched.* I think Ragar and Gejutel also would have noticed such things and commented on Frankenstein fighting weaker than he normally would too.*


That's exactly what I thought they were doing. They sensed something was off about the fight. They wouldn't be surprised by Frankenstein doing well in the fight, seeing as how they've fought him many times each and know how capable he is. I also doubt they'd be suprised by Urokai's performance seeing as how they've been Clan Leaders alongside him for centuries. Since nothing else was glaringly wrong with the fight, as far as I could tell at least, I assumed Frankenstein was holding back. Urokai certainly wasn't so their remarks wouldn't have been regarding him.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 12, 2013)

Blunt said:


> That's exactly what I thought they were doing. They sensed something was off about the fight. They wouldn't be surprised by Frankenstein doing well in the fight, seeing as how they've fought him many times each and know how capable he is. I also doubt they'd be suprised by Urokai's performance seeing as how they've been Clan Leaders alongside him for centuries. Since nothing else was glaringly wrong with the fight, as far as I could tell at least, I assumed Frankenstein was holding back. Urokai certainly wasn't so their remarks wouldn't have been regarding him.



Actually, you're right about them noticing something was off.

I checked now and somehow missed that panel of them saying that 

Now I see your point alot better (especially when Lagus comments that his power was lower than what Gejutel and Ragar said and then those two comment on the oddity of the battle vaguely).

Yeah, now I'll agree that it appears he is possibly holding back too. Though I still don't think it has to do with him necessarily wanting to hide his power from them because he is suspicious. Though I wont rule that possibility out either.

If I had to guess a reason though, it's probably to use it as a way to catch Urokai off guard in battle by raising his skills at a specific moment (kind of like what did he against the 11th Elder). It seems pretty Franky like for him to try to abuse Urokai's arrogance to his own advantage in trying to make him feel overly superior and then strike him hard at a critical moment.


----------



## stashlova (Aug 12, 2013)

Love this too much.  I impatiently wait for every chapter.

Definitely think we'd be seeing a different kind of fight if there were no onlookers.  Frankenstein has been wanting to curb stomp Urokai for some time now...


----------



## Blunt (Aug 12, 2013)

Franky likes to take a bitch higher than he ever been.




Just so he can slam him down back to earth all the harder.


----------



## Stannis (Aug 12, 2013)

Uroukai's face.  



Sphyer said:


> I suspect this fight will go on for two more chapters. Next one will be Dark Spear vs Urokai's Soul Weapon with maybe the cliffhanger being him pulling out that thing that belonged to Frankys close person. Chapter after is him going Berserk and taking Urokai's eye in the process with the fight coming to an end



Agree, it's gonna take a while. And if we're lucky enough we might get a flashback within a flashback about Frankenstein's past. 

I want the Rai to end the fight.


----------



## Muk (Aug 12, 2013)

Franky is introducing his lover: "Dark spear meet boring spear. Boring spear meet my lover Dark Spear "


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 12, 2013)

EG Scans verison is out

Chapter 96 - Letter (1)



Boshi said:


> Agree, it's gonna take a while. And if we're lucky enough we might get a flashback within a flashback about Frankenstein's past.
> 
> I want the Rai to end the fight.



If Rai ends the fight, that means he'll actually have to leave his mansion and go outside.

Just as planned?


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 13, 2013)

excellent chapter, liked it. Franky is falling behind so far, but still looking forward to the rest of the fight.


----------



## Rikuto (Aug 13, 2013)

I have to say, whoa. The buildup was quite well done, and it was nice to see Ragar turning up to see the spar. Urokai and Roctis' reactions were priceless, too.

Now to see how the fight deteriorated, and the events that follow!

Although his "crazy girlfriend" made me laugh.


----------



## haegar (Aug 14, 2013)

sadly he is gonna choke on his girlfriend joke when the dude unpacks that locket he got from the old fart ...


----------



## HInch (Aug 15, 2013)

Spin off comic solely based on Frankenstein plz


----------



## Stannis (Aug 15, 2013)

Even though he before speedblitzed Urahara, Ichigo and Isshin at the same fucking time with just movement speed.
Even though he before speedblitzed Urahara, Ichigo and Isshin at the same fucking time with just movement speed.
Even though he before speedblitzed Urahara, Ichigo and Isshin at the same fucking time with just movement speed.
Even though he before speedblitzed Urahara, Ichigo and Isshin at the same fucking time with just movement speed.
Even though he before speedblitzed Urahara, Ichigo and Isshin at the same fucking time with just movement speed.


----------



## Rikuto (Aug 15, 2013)

haegar said:


> sadly he is gonna choke on his girlfriend joke when the dude unpacks that locket he got from the old fart ...



Yeah, I'm kinda feeling sorry for Frankie at this point. 
Although I may retract that when I see a kickass fight begin.

JERRY
JERRY
JERRY


----------



## Blunt (Aug 15, 2013)

Rai: "I thought I was going to the Eternal Sleep."



Those side comics never get old, no matter how many times I read them.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 16, 2013)

The attention please comics never get old 

Wish there were more.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 16, 2013)

The side comics are brilliant, along with Blunt's set


----------



## HInch (Aug 17, 2013)

never noticed this before:

Chapter 13 - Crimson Pig
Chapter 13 - Crimson Pig

Crossed arms in the first page, ponytail in the second. Reminds me of the wolf badass eldar from the later chapters.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 17, 2013)

On a similar related note, the second page on the link you posted is perhaps one of my favorite scenes shown in the series.

So much feels for M-21


----------



## Rikuto (Aug 18, 2013)

I lost my shit at Frankenstein's picture being taken. hahahahah


----------



## Stannis (Aug 18, 2013)

Just how long will we keep calling him M-21


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 18, 2013)

He probably has some kind of fake name for his job at the school (and also his bank account).

Kind like how Franky is known as "Principal Lee" to all the normal people.

Maybe the author doesn't want us to get comfortable giving M-21 replacement names so that the impact of him learning his true name will mean much more I guess.


----------



## Rikuto (Aug 19, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Just how long will we keep calling him M-21



I want to find out his name! It's gotta be something fancy, I hope. 



Sphyer said:


> He probably has some kind of fake name for his job at the school (and also his bank account).
> 
> Kind like how Franky is known as "Principal Lee" to all the normal people.
> 
> Maybe the author doesn't want us to get comfortable giving M-21 replacement names so that the impact of him learning his true name will mean much more I guess.



Even a fake name would be better than M-21. Each time we say M-21 it's a reminder to the years of experimentation.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 19, 2013)

Chapter 292 raw out


----------



## Muk (Aug 19, 2013)

ohhh neat, didn't expect franky to do so good in this fight 
whiny bitch is so dead ... he's just asking for it now


----------



## Araragi (Aug 19, 2013)

That's one eye down


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh cool, looks like there wasn't a delay for Noblesse as thought.

Scan is out now

Uroukai's face


----------



## Muk (Aug 19, 2013)

urokai really wants to die here 

he still doesn't understand how much below franky his skills are


----------



## Blunt (Aug 19, 2013)

Ragar is so


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 19, 2013)

ma, this was a frickin' cool chapter, quiet enjoyed it. ragar was really cool, i start to enjoy his commentaries.
will be interesting to see Franky to lose his cool, whereas he is usually very calm, keeping under control.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm eagerly waiting to see what that keepsakes effect will have on Franky and what it means to him.

Urokai used his soul weapon much cooler than he did when he was a Union Elder. I have a feeling, Zarga probably would have done the same now


----------



## Blunt (Aug 19, 2013)

The necklace probably belonged to Franky's BF before Rai.


----------



## Stannis (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow the fight was better than what I hoped for. Dat Frankenstein toying with clan leaders. He didn't even go berserk to take his eye   

I demand a flashback next chapter.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 19, 2013)

flashback within a flashback


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 19, 2013)

EG Scans verison is out now

designed


----------



## Rikuto (Aug 19, 2013)

Now I'm really wanting to find out Frankenstein's reaction to the memento, now that we've found the turn of events to be different to what most of us have assumed; Frankenstein losing his composure at the sight of the memento and the subsequent loss of Urokai's eye.

The fight was also very well-orchestrated, I love how Frankenstein was badass enough to toy with Urokai. Now that's awesome.


----------



## Muk (Aug 19, 2013)

ahh eg's translation so much better
there were parts that just didn't make sense before xD


----------



## Rikuto (Aug 21, 2013)

In fact I think I won't bother going to redistributors, and I really have no idea why I've been doing so.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## ensoriki (Aug 26, 2013)

You made an avi of it already. Damn.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 26, 2013)

**


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 26, 2013)

Fuck you, sphyer.


----------



## dream (Aug 26, 2013)

[sp]Franky completely lost it. [/sp]


----------



## Muk (Aug 26, 2013)

aww kinda disappointing, but also nice that isn't wasn't as cliche as i thought it may have been


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 26, 2013)

Scan is out now

Uroukai's face

Setting aside the Berserk Franky stuff, it seems like the Tesamu kid was sent as a spy from a human organization but ended up becoming very close to Franky despite that. Still quite a few questions of his back story though (like how he even obtained the dark spear and so on).

Though for some reason, I'm a bit suspicious about his Tesamu's "death". 

Inb4 he took Franky research that he left behind for him and turned ended up growing up to be one of The Union heads


----------



## Muk (Aug 26, 2013)

i thought it may have been franky's lover at first
but it was 'just' a research assistant 

still it was better than the 'lover' route


----------



## Blunt (Aug 26, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if Tesamu is the 9th Elder.


----------



## Stannis (Aug 26, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if Lagus is the 9th Elder. 

Glad it wasn't a love story, tho I'm a bit disappointed cause I hoped we might get something about Dark Spear origins. 

Amazing ending. I only hoped for Rai and got Lord as an extra.


----------



## vegitabo (Aug 26, 2013)

This flashback is way too long/irrelevant especially with characters that have already died...


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 26, 2013)

vegitabo said:


> This flashback is way too long/irrelevant especially with characters that have already died...



Totally disagree

There are tons of relevant things in this flashback. Even for Urokai and Zarga who have died, at the very least, Urokai is being fleshed out more as a character with his history with Frankenstein and that's a plus in my book considering he died so quickly without having much of an impact on things story wise. Setting aside giving the traitors who died a bit more spotlight, we're getting more insight on how they think (especially Roctis) and also introduced another traitor (Lagus). We're also starting to learn more of how the traitors did things in the past and get a glimpse of how long they have been plotting for among other interesting hints. 

You get to further see many character interactions that further strengthen out knowledge of characters relationships first hand (some only having heard about it in the present time, such a Ragar and Frankenstein sparing and working together). You learn more of Rai's history a bit and some of the reasoning behind his actions as well as the relationship and small changes he has with Frankenstein. Also we are introduced to how the nobles begin to further change thanks to Frankenstein's appearance and their shock to his power (which we also begin to get more hints off and could forshadow to potential things in the future).

Then of course, Frankenstein's character is being fleshed out more and we're seeing how he has developed during these years of his life on Lukedonia which is very good for his character. So no, I don't see what's pointless and irrelevant about all this


----------



## Blunt (Aug 26, 2013)

I hope in the next chapter The Lord turns around and is like, "Oh Rai, it's so nice to see you outside! What brings you out tonight? The weather is lovely, let's have a race! "

Would be perfect.


----------



## Rikuto (Aug 26, 2013)

vegitabo said:


> This flashback is way too long/irrelevant especially with characters that have already died...



Wrong, on so many levels. What's wrong with this method setting the basis for current events? Instead of doing it this way, there could be many clumsy, plothax ways of explaining the past and setting plot holes, resulting in a much shittier storyline and a plethora of complaints from fans.



blunt said:


> I hope in the next chapter The Lord turns around and is like, "Oh Rai, it's so nice to see you outside! What brings you out tonight? The weather is lovely, let's have a race! "
> 
> Would be perfect.



I can actually see that happening, but now I want it to happen. Would be perfectly in character though, wouldn't it?


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 26, 2013)

Speaking of inconsistencies, I couldn't help but notice how weird it is now that Urokai and Zarga were acting when they saw Frankenstein get consumed by the Dark Spear while he was fighting the 5th Elder. Their attitude at the time was as if they had never seen him in that form before. Especially Urokai.

Though now we know, they already know of this form and Urokai has already fought him like this before. Pretty weird.

But yes, I have to add that I do like this whole flashback thing they're doing. As said, it would perhaps be easy just to simply explain a bit of it here and there but I think that all the heavy focus on the past only makes the present storyline far more interesting honestly. Especially when it comes to Frankenstein and Rai's changes in their settings and their new comrades. Like at the start of the manhwa, you could say Rai and Frankenstein have been through so many things that for their characters to truly come out, it would take a major event to happen. 

The series started off with them being top tiers (well for Rai, he's basically Rai tier ) who were not truly bothered by most of their enemies. Little by little though, you begin to learn more about them and they also begin to undergo changes as they meet people like M-21, Regis, Seira, Takeo and Tao. It's only by the 3rd season that you begin to start to see both Franky and Rai start to truly come out of their shells and the readers learn just who their really are and bits parts of their history. It took quite a while for the main characters to be exposed in such as a way as it also took a while for them to truly be challenged in battle. It makes the earlier developments even more interesting. Especially after you include the 4th, 5th and the current chapters of the 6th season, alot of the missing gaps in Frankenstein and Rai's developments are being filled in and it actually makes rereading the entire series or parts of it even more interesting for me to read because of all the changes that have happened in the past towards the present time. The past carries that much weight on the series right now.

I wouldn't even be surprised if season 7 would start with a flashback either (probably showing the time with Rai betrayed). It would not be unusual considering that with every Union Elder minus 3 revealed (well it's obvious Lagus is one of the top 3 elders), a mysterious other group of people refereed to as "them" that may be connected to what made Rai go into slumber for 820 years have been revealed and now The Union is at war with Lukedonia. I expected all the Elders to be revealed now (at least their faces) and this other faction to come in light. Then we'll have enough information from whatever transpires in this season to jump into the flashback showing the truth of what happened to Rai.

Though saying all this, I hope the current season wont be another blood bath like the last one with elders dying left and right


----------



## Blunt (Aug 26, 2013)

Rikuto said:


> I can actually see that happening, but now I want it to happen. Would be perfectly in character though, wouldn't it?


I think it would be even better, if after the srs face he made this chapter he turned to Rai and was like "I, too, can look cool by appearing serious. As The Lord, it is my responsibility to look cool."




Also, dis bitch Ragus. Tryina say Urokai wanted to stop fighting. 

Urokai: "THIS IS A FIGHT TO THE DEATH! DON'T TRY TO STOP ME!"


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 26, 2013)

EG Scans verison is out btw 

Ch.253


----------



## Drakor (Aug 26, 2013)

I thought he was musing about any noble doing the same research as Frankenstein, but to think it was the old noble himself contemplating power...he is the #1 in my mind for orchestrating the plan for Rai to practically kill himself.


----------



## Stannis (Aug 26, 2013)

EG to the rescue. It was the union elders were the ones that wanted to kill him not clan leaders lol.   

Did Frankenstein work in the union at some point? was he an elder himself 

Could it be that the elders from that era are the mysterious "them" group

Frankenstein must've knew about the traitors relation with the humans since he saw that pendant, he should've brought that up for Rai or even the lord. 

And damn the ending is great. Can't wait for their interactions next chapter. 



blunt said:


> I have this terrible suspicion The Previous Lord is the #1.


Kubobobobobobobo


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 26, 2013)

Boshi said:


> EG to the rescue. It was the union elders were the ones that wanted to kill him not clan leaders lol.
> 
> Did Frankenstein work in the union at some point? was he an elder himself
> 
> ...



Nah, I'm pretty sure "elder" was just the term used to describe the people with authority over there and had no relation to The Union at all. The Union itself was created around 500 years before the story started (even though the traitors are conspiring at this time).

Frankenstein from what he's said in present time probably never truly came to the truth that the clan leaders were infact traitors though. He may have thought they had some kind of weird aims but from what he's said in recent times, he questioned all the clan leaders when Rai disappeared and had no leads on where he went. But he did appear to not really trust the nobles for the most part. That's true (as he says here in his discussion with Gejutel).



Even still though, when he learned that the traitors were the ones who betrayed Rai, Frankenstein was legitmately shocked and surprised by that revelation.


*Spoiler*: __ 








(I wish Franky wore that outfit again...)

He probably smelled something was fishy but he probably didn't expect something of that magnitude occurring.

You know, this only makes me wonder how the dialogue went when Frankenstein and Rai heard of the traitors defection from Lukedonia, from Gejutel. That was shown off panel unfortunately (since it would have revealed key information probably on the specifics of the traitors and their identities at the same) but it probably would have been extremely interesting to see Frankenstein's initial reaction to it.


----------



## Starburst~ (Aug 31, 2013)

Can't wait for the next chapter lol. 

 I wonder who's going to take out crombell. Franky was the obvious pick earlier on, but now it looks like it would be a stomp. Hmmm maybe an awakened m21 will be able to do it.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 31, 2013)

I wonder how much of a fight the Lord Could give Rai? 

They should not be to far apart. As in Rai won't make him look like a bitch.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 31, 2013)

He'd probably give healthy Rai a better fight than we'll ever see.

But in the end, Rai would beat him. Handedly. He wouldn't make the Lord look like a bitch, but it would be very clear that Rai is the more powerful of the two. If not, there really wouldn't be much of a point in having a Noblesse at all.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 31, 2013)

Starburst~ said:


> Can't wait for the next chapter lol.
> 
> I wonder who's going to take out crombell. Franky was the obvious pick earlier on, but now it looks like it would be a stomp. Hmmm maybe an awakened m21 will be able to do it.



It would be nice to see Franky and Crombell clash again but I'd like M-21 to finish him off and get revenge (also learn his true name).


----------



## Starburst~ (Aug 31, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> It would be nice to see Franky and Crombell clash again but I'd like M-21 to finish him off and get revenge (also learn his true name).



Yea, me too. It makes sense with Franky training m21 and crombell having powers similar to Franky. M21 should have the advantage over a Franky lite.


----------



## Rikuto (Sep 1, 2013)

Starburst~ said:


> Yea, me too. It makes sense with Franky training m21 and crombell having powers similar to Franky. M21 should have the advantage over a Franky lite.



I myself want to see a clash of epic proportions between M-21 and Frankenstein against Crombel. Chuck in some plothax concerning Tesamu, M-21's real name and Raizel and you'd have an orgasmic chapter.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2013)

I wanted to see Lord fight but this works too

Sphyer: What toon is your ava from?


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 2, 2013)

It's from a manuha (chinese comic) called Feng Shen Ji


----------



## Stannis (Sep 2, 2013)

Uroukai's face


----------



## Blunt (Sep 2, 2013)

Contract up in here.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 2, 2013)

He didn't form a contract when he did it with M-21 though.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 2, 2013)

Clan leaders getting involved in the action was nice. Urokai getting told by the lord was even nicer 

I'm surprised that Frankenstein's dark spear form can generate so much power though. It seemed like if left long enough, the power was going to continue to increase even further too. I think Rai did an awakening though for Frankenstein rather than a contract at the end (but he probably will do a contract after this when Frankenstein agrees to do so).


----------



## Blunt (Sep 2, 2013)

Did Rai use his blood when he Awakened M-21? I don't remember.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 2, 2013)

blunt said:


> Did Rai use his blood when he Awakened M-21? I don't remember.



Yup, he used M-21's blood and put it on his lip in the past to awaken him. He did the same to Tao/Takeo as well when he awakened them also (and Franky currently now).


----------



## Starburst~ (Sep 2, 2013)

LoL, Franky is a beast! Would have killed urokai if the fight continued.


----------



## Stannis (Sep 2, 2013)

It wouldn't go that way if they were allowed to kill him according to Gejutel. He'd still beat Urokai tho.  
I can't believe he can really scratch Rai. Rai took the damage deliberately just because he wanted to use his own blood. 
And to make Franky feel guilty later.


----------



## Rikuto (Sep 3, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> Clan leaders getting involved in the action was nice. Urokai getting told by the lord was even nicer
> 
> I'm surprised that Frankenstein's dark spear form can generate so much power though. It seemed like if left long enough, the power was going to continue to increase even further too. I think Rai did an awakening though for Frankenstein rather than a contract at the end (but he probably will do a contract after this when Frankenstein agrees to do so).



It was a real 'sit the fuck back down' kind of moment, wasn't it? 

I'd be actually quite worried about the structural stability of the island if Frankenstein kept going, and allowed the Dark Spear to rampage even further. A Contract would be nice, and somewhat explains the Seal on his power that Raizel maintains over him?


----------



## Stannis (Sep 3, 2013)

this


----------



## Rikuto (Sep 3, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Link to KissManga online reader



It's always worth reading the EGS release, purely for two reasons: it looks fucking amazing, and the translations seem to be a whole lot more accurate as when compared to the speed scans.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 3, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Link to KissManga online reader



The first panel with the Lord, real "no homo" moment.


----------



## Rikuto (Sep 3, 2013)

Morglay said:


> The first panel with the Lord, real "no homo" moment.



And then comes the real "sit the fuck down Urokai" moment hahaha


----------



## Blunt (Sep 3, 2013)

You know shit gets real when Ragar's cool face breaks.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 9, 2013)

Raw for chapter 295 is out




*Spoiler*: __ 



And so the contract was formed ?


----------



## Stannis (Sep 9, 2013)

Was it the lord's idea to force Rai into a contract


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 9, 2013)

Scan is out

Uroukai's face

Urokai taking his butthurt to a whole new hilarious level 

Franky finally gets his contract.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Sep 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Frank always had the contract?
Then why didn't he used the extra power against the Elders?
Or did he not gain the kind of extra power the 12th Elder had?


----------



## Muk (Sep 9, 2013)

so i had to be both ways to form a contract not just one way 

i don't think his contract with rai is anything to gain extra power. that's like a cheap contract xD

he just wants to be with Rai forever


----------



## Blunt (Sep 9, 2013)

**


----------



## Darth (Sep 9, 2013)

Read the EULA Frankenstein! Read the EULA! Before it's too late!


----------



## Stannis (Sep 9, 2013)

seems like it's the end of the flashback


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 9, 2013)

Zuhaitz said:


> So Frank always had the contract?
> Then why didn't he used the extra power against the Elders?
> Or did he not gain the kind of extra power the 12th Elder had?



Well it's clear that gaining a contract doesn't mean turning into a monster/bat thing specifically. It's probably more a means of aura/power boosts if anything along with some special perks. Like for example, when Frankenstein met Rai for the first time, he found it shocking that Rai was able to use his power to spawn clothing on him and in season 3, we see Frankenstein materializing clothing for himself too after his battle with Rajak from power. Pretty clear that came from the contract.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 9, 2013)

Yeah, Franky definitely got a power boost from the contract. When he went full Dark mode against the Elders, he was able to pull himself out. Without the intervention of the Lord before the contract, he wouldn't have been able to do that.


----------



## Stannis (Sep 9, 2013)

The 12th was a mod human that made a contract with a noble. His bat forum was obviously a result of experiments not because of the contract. 

The contract should give some power up afaik but we can't know if Frankenstein gained some power from it.


----------



## Muk (Sep 9, 2013)

Boshi said:


> The 12th was a mod human that made a contract with a noble. His bat forum was obviously a result of experiments not because of the contract.
> 
> The contract should give some power up afaik but we can't know if Frankenstein gained some power from it.


contract probably is for him to not lose himself to the darkspear


----------



## Rikuto (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm mainly thinking that the contract is mainly to create the seal that Raizel usually gives him permission to release. Or perhaps we haven't seen the full ramifications yet.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 10, 2013)

well, contract should give someone massive amounts of power.(as said by gejutel)
and frankenstein can't even control his own powers in the first place.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 10, 2013)

He was Awakened by and formed a Contract with the most powerful guy in the series. In a single day at that.

There's gotta be SOME kind of power boost.


----------



## Muk (Sep 10, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> well, contract should give someone massive amounts of power.(as said by gejutel)
> and frankenstein can't even control his own powers in the first place.


so raizel giving him control over his enormous power ain't a power boost?  i'd say that qualifies as a power boost, since he can now switch into almost full berserk mode without the backlash of losing control


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 13, 2013)

So you guys remember the animated noblesse trailer that was done for season 3? I just found scenes from it that were extended/voiced and so on 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10mStKLC5VA&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6z4V_o9BTI&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6E3c-653sU&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZzYkM16t8E&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Millefeuille (Sep 13, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> So you guys remember the animated noblesse trailer that was done for season 3? I just found scenes from it that were extended/voiced and so on
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10mStKLC5VA&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Pure awesomenes ♥♥♥


----------



## Blunt (Sep 13, 2013)

Those make me want a Noblesse anime so bad.


----------



## Stannis (Sep 13, 2013)

great find


----------



## Darth (Sep 13, 2013)

all hail our soon to be animated bishi overlords!


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 13, 2013)

What I would kill for an animated Noblesse series


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 13, 2013)

blunt said:


> Yeah, Franky definitely got a power boost from the contract. When he went full Dark mode against the Elders, he was able to pull himself out. Without the intervention of the Lord before the contract, he wouldn't have been able to do that.





Muk said:


> contract probably is for him to not lose himself to the darkspear



Unless I'm gravely mistaken, this is definitely not the case if you recall his battle against the werewolf chick.
He said he would have lost himself had Urokai not delivered a mortal blow, interfering using a "dirty trick."


----------



## Blunt (Sep 13, 2013)

WAD said:


> Unless I'm gravely mistaken, this is definitely not the case if you recall his battle against the werewolf chick.
> He said he would have lost himself had Urokai not delivered a mortal blow, interfering using a "dirty trick."


The "dirty trick" he was referring to was that the Dark Spear tasting an enemies blood brings Franky out of the psycho trance. He'd already inflicted a number of blood producing wounds on Urokai, and even drew blood against Rai, but neither brought him back. I'm assuming that the Awakening/Contract was responsible for that ability - it makes sense since both are tied to blood anyways.

Don't get me wrong, the Dark Spear is definitely not under Franky's full control. But after the making of the contract, it seems he can at least sate it enough with an enemies blood to calm it down somewhat. That clearly wasn't the case before Rai intervened.


----------



## Rikuto (Sep 13, 2013)

I just... I can't even words to ever how much you want to ever say do to express the want I have~!


----------



## Stannis (Sep 13, 2013)

Is that really how Koreans pronounce Rai's name


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 13, 2013)

Well at least now I know why early translations thought Raizel was like "Raijel/Raijeru" or something


----------



## Blunt (Sep 14, 2013)

Rikuto said:


> I just... I can't even words to ever how much you want to ever say do to express the want I have~!


wat


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 14, 2013)

blunt said:


> wat


----------



## Rikuto (Sep 15, 2013)

blunt said:


> wat



I apologise, I momentarily lost the ability to post coherently, the excitement was just too great. 


This guy understands me well enough.


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Sep 16, 2013)

Not really fond of ShinwooxSeira.
Well, whatever.
Still Better than nothing. 

On the other hand, shinwoo looks really bad this chap.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm more of a RegisxSeira kind of guy myself 

And yeah, the art has taken a decline now. 

Anyway, chapter is out

Uroukai's face

So that's why Tao used so much money before


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 16, 2013)

this is tied with Za Bureaka and Za Bureaka: Nu Wavesu (lol engrish) as my favorite Manwha...


i fucking hate that Koreans don't appreciate their series enough to animate them...were I warren buffet rich all you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) would be watching this shit in 1080i.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 16, 2013)

holy shit

dat art...

funny chap tho


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 16, 2013)

I actually kind of dig how Seira likes Shinwoo...mainly because it pisses off Rael but also I've been hoping Shinwoo would either become an enhanced human or a contracted human since the very beginning.

Maybe during a dangerous moment he can contract himself to Siera and be her man servant for all time.


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 16, 2013)

^ Rael might challenge Shinwoo to a duel...

lel watch him lose.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 16, 2013)

I really don't think Seira likes Shinwoo. When she does something to somebody she likes/admires, she blushes. She didn't blush and her face was completely deadpan when she wiped his face. Her getting with Regis or Franky is much more likely. 

Rael is just taking things 10,000,000,000,000 times too seriously as usual.


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 16, 2013)

blunt said:


> *Her getting with Regis or Franky is much more likely. *





never. going. to. happen.


1) Regis is like her kid brother.

2) Franky is so out of her league she may as well be his maid.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 16, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> never. going. to. happen.
> 
> 
> 1) Regis is like her kid brother.
> ...


I support this.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 16, 2013)

blunt said:


> I really don't think Seira likes Shinwoo. When she does something to somebody she likes/admires, she blushes. She didn't blush and her face was completely deadpan when she wiped his face. Her getting with Regis or Franky is much more likely.
> 
> Rael is just taking things 10,000,000,000,000 times too seriously as usual.



Yeah, I think it's pretty obvious she doesn't view Shinwoo that way. Even in earlier chapters when the shinwoo's friends were telling her about how lucky she was to live with so many attractive guys and she analyzed each one and showed no interest.


*Spoiler*: __ 









Shinwoo is much younger than M-21, Takeo and Tao too so he's got 0 chances in my book. She's probably just more expressive/friendly to humans and especially for people that are much younger than her like those kids 

Also, she views Regis as a kid to take care off though their age isn't that far apart. Only by like 20 years or less I think (which is nothing for nobles). Regis just needs to become the man that Seira needs (which he will be one day ). 

Doubt she will get with Franky or Rai though. Both of them are old enough to be her grandfather at the minimum


----------



## Millefeuille (Sep 16, 2013)

I lolo'ed so hard this chapter.So funny 
Poor Rael lol


----------



## Darth (Sep 16, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> Yeah, I think it's pretty obvious she doesn't view Shinwoo that way. Even in earlier chapters when the shinwoo's friends were telling her about how lucky she was to live with so many attractive guys and she analyzed each one and showed no interest.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I cba'd to find it but i'm pretty sure there was  panel where Sera was blushing at a compliment from Shinwoo or something. 

There's been several implications supporting the pairing in the manhwa i just have no idea where to start looking for them lol.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 16, 2013)

Her opinion of Regis will probably change when he comes of age.

Speaking of which, when the hell is that gonna happen? He's been 199 since the series started.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 16, 2013)

I thought there were hints seira liked shinwoo earlier but maybe I'm misremembering

Do you see how huge that table is? The fact she had to crawl on it is hilarious


----------



## Stannis (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh god Rajack  

[insert weekly art complaint]


----------



## Morglay (Sep 16, 2013)

Dat Rajack. 

I agree with the earlier post from Sphyer, just because you babysit someone doesn't mean you are in love with them. I think she views Shinwoo as a puppy/toddler.


----------



## Rikuto (Sep 16, 2013)

Art is still getting slowly better, however paltry.

Oh god I laughed a bit too hard at Rajak doing the dishes in that apron! But what really got me was poor Rael's dumbfounded reactions to the group's antics. It's good to have a lighthearted chapter after so much heavy info.


----------



## Stannis (Sep 16, 2013)

Ch.244


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm not liking the shinwoo and Seira stuff one bit, doesn't seem right.


----------



## Rikuto (Sep 16, 2013)

Punk Zebra said:


> I'm not liking the shinwoo and Seira stuff one bit, doesn't seem right.



Why's that? Is it because Seira is much older, let alone not human? In a day and age where equality seems to be a huge issue, there's a lot of spins to take on this.


----------



## Stannis (Sep 16, 2013)

it's not like it's the first time this happened 

at least last time she smiled and this time she just.. she's just badly drawn


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 16, 2013)

Seira wants the D, shit is obvious. 

She's gonna contract Shinwoo, who is an exceptional human specimen, then they gonna have a little noble hybrid who will be the next Noblesse when Rai goes on to the eternal sleep...


----------



## Stannis (Sep 16, 2013)

I wonder if we'll ever see how the whole noblesse thing began and if there was a noblesse before Rai.  is it a hereditary thing like with the lord and what happens when the noblesse dies with no heir  
also who's elder between Rai and the previous lord


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Sep 16, 2013)

Inb4, Noblesse = half human/half noble. 
Like in greek myth.


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Sep 16, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> I'm more of a RegisxSeira kind of guy myself
> 
> And yeah, the art has taken a decline now.
> 
> ...



I actually want SeiraxFranky to happen. 
Though they're still currently at master/apprentice stage.


----------



## Muk (Sep 17, 2013)

Punk Zebra said:


> I'm not liking the shinwoo and Seira stuff one bit, doesn't seem right.



i honestly don't think shinwoo is on Seira's radar. He's a friend and does odd bally things. She's got her eyes on Franky 

she totally friend zoning him xD
rest of the group is reading too much into it xD


----------



## Smoke (Sep 17, 2013)

Seira isn't going to end up with Shinwoo...





She's going to end up with *ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jam3sbob (Sep 17, 2013)

rael wants some sauce on his face now


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 17, 2013)

Glad that the author didn't forget Seira x Shinwoo implications.



> Maybe during a dangerous moment he can contract himself to Siera and be her man servant for all time.


I hoped for such turn of events for a long time as well.



> i honestly don't think shinwoo is on Seira's radar.


I think it's a typical case where a character just hadn't realized her own feelings. Yet


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 17, 2013)

Smoke said:


> Seira isn't going to end up with Shinwoo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She don't go for fugly kids 

Good humour in this chapter. Rael looks like he's gonna go outside and crack some skulls lol.

I think Seira blushed when Franky commented on her battle prowess or something? Can't remember, but I also didn't see anything in that panel with Shinwoo as her face gave it away. 

No reaction.

But I so want to see an anime of Noblesse right now.


----------



## Stannis (Sep 17, 2013)

Sierra blushes whenever someone compliments her 

That's how Franky manipulates her to do the housework


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 17, 2013)

Franky been balling for close to a thousand years...lil' Seira can't handle his Dark Spear.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Yoburi (Sep 18, 2013)

I remember when the girls said how luck Seira to live in that house and she look around and said "I am?" and you could see what she thinks about the people there most was all "too young".

No way a baby like Shinwoo ia a opcion for her even if he is her type besides there won't be romance in this story this isn't the type of manhwa i mean we never got to see the Lord wife or the Kertia clan not even Roctis they just have kids for the plot sake.

BTW who do you guys think it's the most hot woman in Noblesse i say Mary.


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Sep 20, 2013)

Mary
5th Elder
Yonsu (fuck sangeen, m21xYonsu OTP. )


----------



## Smoke (Sep 21, 2013)

Yonsu
Seira
Suyi


----------



## Blunt (Sep 21, 2013)

Seira
Others


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 21, 2013)

Seira and Mary


----------



## Stannis (Sep 21, 2013)

Seira and Raskreia 

#teamelegant


----------



## haegar (Sep 21, 2013)

seira, raskreia, bloodwitch noona, mary, 5th elder, in that order ...


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 21, 2013)

The lack of Dr.Aris responses are surprising to me. I figured she'd be more popular


----------



## haegar (Sep 21, 2013)

meh, dem skinny goth loli legs 

she looked alright in her suit though


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 21, 2013)

haegar said:


> meh, dem skinny goth loli legs
> 
> she looked alright in her suit though







I hope she comes back one day since she's still alive.


----------



## haegar (Sep 21, 2013)

she was a refreshingly psychotic bitch, even for union standards, yes 

though I suspect to me most of her scenes remain in decent memory because of the way franky interacted with her, as a different union researcher character and as plot vehicle she didnt do great things exactly.

If she were to come back bent on exerting revenge on crombel it might turn into something worthwhile but I doubt it somehow - by now we have a rather extended cast and still have some key members of union not revealed ...


----------



## Stannis (Sep 21, 2013)

Awwwwwww yeeeeeeeah


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 21, 2013)

The power of the orgasmic strawberries.

Or shall I say the Frankenberries (I couldn't resist )


----------



## Morglay (Sep 22, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Awwwwwww yeeeeeeeah



Looking back at that my mind screams: "WHY? WHY WOULD YOU DESIGN THAT? WHAT USE DOES IT HAVE OUTSIDE OF DATE RAPE?!" Then I calm down and realize Frankie is truly a being beyond the reach of my intellect.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 22, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Looking back at that my mind screams: "WHY? WHY WOULD YOU DESIGN THAT? WHAT USE DOES IT HAVE OUTSIDE OF DATE RAPE?!" Then I calm down and realize Frankie is truly a being beyond the reach of my intellect.



What if he doesn't, and it really is used for dates?


----------



## Morglay (Sep 22, 2013)

Theos said:


> What if he doesn't, and it really is used for dates?



I am not sure of the mechanics of self date rape. Its Franky so I am sure he would give it a go.


----------



## haegar (Sep 22, 2013)

using something as lowly as this is totally below franky's approach. smh. though if he had a date option he might make her strawberry icecream as perfect as rai's ramen 

also, the pill was not meant to have this effect, it overloaded due to her sucking more out of it then takeo would have.


that being said, first reading it I had to lol real hard cause it reminded me of the strawberry dick thing from confessions of a dangerous mind ...


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Sep 22, 2013)

>implying that franky needs dem strawberries for dem women to spread their legs.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 22, 2013)

TwentyFifthNight said:


> >implying that franky needs dem strawberries for dem women to spread their legs.



>Implying that he has shown interest in anyone other than himself and his master.


----------



## haegar (Sep 22, 2013)

lol, yeah, there is that. when the whole thing about the flashback and the traitors showing him that neclace came up I was all "yay, we gonna see franky's long lost love interest killed by the union" ... and then it turned out to be a kid. that was some serious trolling


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Sep 22, 2013)

Morglay said:


> >Implying that he has shown interest in anyone other than himself and his master.



you've already forgotten the kid? 
also, didn't he say that DS was his GF?


----------



## Morglay (Sep 22, 2013)

haegar said:


> lol, yeah, there is that. when the whole thing about the flashback and the traitors showing him that neclace came up I was all "Oh no, we are going to see something unthinkably bad" ... and then it turned out to be a kid. that was some serious relief



Fixed that for you, DS is the only woman for Franky.


----------



## haegar (Sep 22, 2013)

er... who was DS? momentarily lack of coffee or brain function or both here, sry


----------



## Morglay (Sep 22, 2013)

Dark Spear.


----------



## haegar (Sep 22, 2013)

<.<

>.>

well that's kinda asexual ...


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 22, 2013)

That kid story was kinda lame since it's Frankenstein i was hoping for something very epic and dark... i still waithing to know who the hell curse him and why.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 22, 2013)

I think humans on the receiving end of his experiments. It is assumed he used humans in creating the Dark Spear.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 22, 2013)

Franky's cursed?


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 22, 2013)

The Dark Spear is his curse


----------



## haegar (Sep 22, 2013)

as I understood it Franky had no hand in creating the dark spear but regardless of that the souls sacrificed to it will try to consume anybody using the weapon - hence the dark spear is his curse.

However, there is of course the option that prior to the very first flashback of Franky we see he WAS somehow involved with the union, or rather the union's human predecessors - at the very least he stole their dark spear project, possibly he also participated in their  research somehow - even a genius like him must have had a starting point into human modifications, must have had a starting point to his knowledge of nobles and mutants ... and that might have been those folks ...and maybe he did stain his hands like they did before he broke away from them...

well, maybe ... we shall see


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 22, 2013)

blunt said:


> Franky's cursed?



When the Dark Spear devours him a voice keep saying "I curse yuuuuoo Frankenstein" even Raizel said his own power wants his death.

How he stole the dark spear and from who the union maybe was he a elder before like Crowbell.


----------



## Rikuto (Sep 23, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> When the Dark Spear devours him a voice keep saying "I curse yuuuuoo Frankenstein" even Raizel said his own power wants his death.
> 
> How he stole the dark spear and from who the union maybe was he a elder before like Crowbell.



I'm more thinking it's the collective sole remaining emotion or thought that the souls sacrificed to form the Spear have. Like it's all resonating in one thought, the destruction of the one that condemned them.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 23, 2013)

Chapter 297 raw out


----------



## haegar (Sep 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 well that looks nice - M21 seems deeply troubled, wonder what happened ...think this is a comedy part to this chap though rather than plot relevant - however, Crombel digging deeper with the 4th and 9th looks interesting -not to mention it would appear he is about to provoke Roctis daughter into a fight there ... she looks kinda nice when she is pissed of - she might grow on me in time  - wonder what he is aiming for with this though ... ...trans gonna be interesting


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 23, 2013)

Ahh i need to wait my trans... need my fix...need...fix X(


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 23, 2013)

Chapter out

in this page


----------



## Muk (Sep 23, 2013)

so ignis was suppose to be #13
and she's a murderous sadist 

yeah without any control she'd probably pull the entire union out of the shadows and making them an easy target


----------



## Darth (Sep 23, 2013)

Ignes looks like a promising character.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 23, 2013)

Seeing her in action is gonna be amusing.

I like the improvement to her design too. She looks much better 

Poor Crombell though. Forever the underdog.


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Sep 23, 2013)

it's always good to see another strong female getting introduced in noblesse.
sad part is that, she'd inevitably die.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 23, 2013)

I find it difficult to get hyped over her. In the last arc Team Rai humiliated five Elders. I just can't get excited over some jealous brat who doesn't even have a soul weapon.


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 23, 2013)

blunt said:


> I find it difficult to get hyped over her. In the last arc Team Rai humiliated five Elders. I just can't get excited over some jealous brat who doesn't even have a soul weapon.



But i sure she must have done all kindas of crazy things to her body we never really saw a noble with modifications.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 23, 2013)

blunt said:


> I find it difficult to get hyped over her. In the last arc Team Rai humiliated five Elders. I just can't get excited over some jealous brat who doesn't even have a soul weapon.



Last arc also made clear that Rai can't do that much any more - or he'll die
So yes, I'm hyped.. I don't think enemies should get stronger exponentially to keep the story entertaining like for instance DBZ (well, Naruto is a good example of this as well)


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 23, 2013)

Theos said:


> Last arc also made clear that Rai can't do that much any more - or he'll die
> So yes, I'm hyped.. I don't think enemies should get stronger exponentially to keep the story entertaining like for instance DBZ (well, Naruto is a good example of this as well)



They won't nobody can beat Raizel in this manhwa this fact was prove many times the only thing they can do is use the same trick on him to drain his powers and hide like rats from him until he sleeps.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 23, 2013)

Maybe she has a modification equivalent to a soul weapon?

Anyway can't wait to see what Ignes is capable of.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Sep 23, 2013)

Whatever she is able to do, It'll help us to imagine how powerful the old clan leader, the betrayer that was shown to want to modify himself will be. He'll have her power up but with  far more powerful base and a soul weapon.


----------



## haegar (Sep 23, 2013)

Well, it would appear Crombel's aim was not to gather info but to unleash Ignes on our dear heroes ... or rather, eventually unleash Franky upon her  - not sure if she is gonna be on par with the 5th but it's sure gonna be fun

I gotta wonder a bit though - if Crombel were to gain another ally inside the union it would make things so much more interesting, and Ignes with her knowledge of the 9th's insights ought to be a prime target for him... maybe he actually intends to manipulate her into indirectly revealing stuff to him rather than just wanting to kill her off against Franky. - Though, if one wanted to soften up Roctis getting his psycho daughter killed probably would work as a means to bring him out of balance a bit more ...

er, I'm raving, no clue where this is going but I think im gonna like her :3


----------



## dream (Sep 23, 2013)

Eh, can't say that I like Ignes too much at this point.  Perhaps that will change in the future but right now I'm just looking forward to when when she dies and more interesting villains take center-stage assuming that she'll be taking center-stage.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 23, 2013)

I imagine Crombell's aim with Ignes is to learn as much as possible about Franky. As the 13th Elder, he didn't have the clout within the Union to be privy to the fights between Franky and Elders before they happened, so he never got the chance to analyze Franky going all out against them. But if he sets up Ignes like he is, it gives him the opportunity to see Franky's true capabilities and gather as much data as possible. It's likely the only way for him to increase his own power as drastically as he needs to because his power originates from Franky and his knowledge on it is incomplete.



Yoburi said:


> When the Dark Spear devours him a voice keep saying "I curse yuuuuoo Frankenstein" even Raizel said his own power wants his death.
> 
> How he stole the dark spear and from who the union maybe was he a elder before like Crowbell.


I missed this somehow. 

It's not an actual curse. It's just the collective conscious of all the people the Spear has fed on and integrated into itself acting out against Franky. Unlike a regular Soul Weapon, the assimilation of the spirit isn't consensual with the Dark Speak. Franky killed thousands, possibly millions, of people to act as fuel for his own power and by the innate nature of the weapon, they maintain some semblance of consciousness. Obviously, they'd be pretty pissed off at him. When they say they curse him, it's not like some kind of magical voodoo incantation. It's just fiction-speak for "Fuck you, we're gonna eat you for what you did to us."


----------



## Starburst~ (Sep 23, 2013)

Pretty good pacing IMO. 

So what are the popular theories on what put Rai to sleep? He fought the werewolf equivalent of the nobleese?


----------



## Stannis (Sep 23, 2013)

reiatsu


----------



## haegar (Sep 23, 2013)

blunt said:


> Franky killed thousands, possibly millions, of people to act as fuel for his own power and by the innate nature of the weapon, they maintain some semblance of consciousness. Obviously, they'd be pretty pissed off at him. When they say they curse him, it's not like some kind of magical voodoo incantation. It's just fiction-speak for "Fuck you, we're gonna eat you for what you did to us. *using us*"



nah I dont buy this. just cause them souls call his name don't mean shit. I mean, they are SOULS, they somehow bind with his own spirit and powers in order to form the spear why should they not call his name, - as it is forced they lash out against him using them but it was never ever stated HE killed thousands and HE made the spear

 - well it was, actually, but that was in the  crappy speed translation and the EG version of the relevant chapter had those passages about WHO killed them to make the spear remain impersonal and ambigious while having Franky state clearly he himelf has no exact clue how many souls were poured into that thing - if he had made it how could he not know? (I forgot the chapter it was in lukedonia flashback I think when he discussed Dark Spear with some of the Elders sparring with him)

Not that I want to make him appear saintly here, regardless of the spear and his possible yet to be revealed early involvement with union he tapped into his dark side much more before meeting Rai, that ain't hard to glean. 
But by now it seems highly unlikely he made the spear. He aqquired it somehow, claimed it for his own and was not afraid to use it regardless of its nature...


I do hope evntually some more info on this will be revealed 


...speaking of revelations btw - anybody remember Mujaka-nim? they better pull him outa that tank soon and have some chit chat with him ...rly mean to show a mystery guy like that and then ignore him again ...


----------



## Blunt (Sep 23, 2013)

haegar said:


> nah I dont buy this. just cause them souls call his name don't mean shit. I mean, they are SOULS, they somehow bind with his own spirit and powers in order to form the spear why should they not call his name, - as it is forced they lash out against him using them but it was never ever stated HE killed thousands and HE made the spear
> 
> - well it was, actually, but that was in the  crappy speed translation and the EG version of the relevant chapter had those passages about WHO killed them to make the spear remain impersonal and ambigious while having Franky state clearly he himelf has no exact clue how many souls were poured into that thing - if he had made it how could he not know? (I forgot the chapter it was in lukedonia flashback I think when he discussed Dark Spear with some of the Elders sparring with him)
> 
> ...


I never said he made the Spear, especially because I don't believe he did. Regardless whether he did create it or not, he's certainly added to it. He has killed people and integrated their essences with the Spear ? he's even done it on panel. That coupled with the fact that Franky specifically, not just the Spear, is hated and feared by earlier human civilization AND the references to his part in the calamities that contributed to the Spear's powers (despite the "ambiguity") AND pre-Rai Franky's personality/borderline insanity lead me to believe he had a large part in feeding the Spear to it's current power-level (i.e. killed lots and lots and lots of people).


----------



## haegar (Sep 23, 2013)

hrm. well i misread that as him deliberately sacrificing lives to create it, my bad.
 on the other matter you raised, I would be careful about humanity's oppinion of Franky considering the only source for that is the traitors who clearly intended to alienate Franky and the clanleaders getting along with him amicably by stating the humans fear him and want him killed. THEIR pet humans and allies sure, but humans in general, doubtful - for the most part they might not even have known about him.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 23, 2013)

Boshi said:


> reiatsu



Well this confirms that Crombell specifically went there just to manipulate Ignes.

Though I wonder how her attitude will benefit him.


----------



## Muk (Sep 23, 2013)

Ignes going on a rampage would benefit Crombell. If Ignes dies, he'd weaken the union, if she kills any of the nobels it weaken franky's side. eitherway it is win win for crombell


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't like waking up on monday and not finding the Noblesse chapter translated.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 30, 2013)

Chapter is out now.

Link removed


----------



## Deleted member 237067 (Sep 30, 2013)

Rael getting relationship advice from Rai ... lool

Ignes Vs. Siera and Regis and she is said to be stronger than all the present clan leaders damn


----------



## Muk (Sep 30, 2013)

every elder/almost elder seems to love introducing themselves with a bang and explosion


----------



## Morglay (Sep 30, 2013)

Franky's face after the advice.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 30, 2013)

Franky's face when he heard Rai'd advice, I fucking cried 

And the art drastically improved this chapter. The way Seira was drawn when she sensed Ignes was excellent. I'm guessing she and Regis are going to get their asses kicked though.


----------



## dream (Sep 30, 2013)

People asking Rai for relationship advice...


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 30, 2013)

Rai is a player who knew...


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 30, 2013)

That whole Rai scene was golden 

Ignes rushing so soon to her death though


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 30, 2013)

blunt said:


> Franky's face when he heard Rai'd advice, I fucking cried
> 
> And the art drastically improved this chapter. The way Seira was drawn when she sensed Ignes was excellent. I'm guessing she and Regis are going to get their asses kicked though.



Bu-but Rael won't get to talk to Seira now if she gets kidnapped by Ignes


----------



## Blunt (Sep 30, 2013)

I doubt Ignes has the intention or patience to _kidnap_ Seira.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 30, 2013)

Ignes doesn't seem the kind to follow direct orders or do things in a peaceful manner 

She has so much hate, love it


----------



## Morglay (Sep 30, 2013)

Meh Ignes is of no interest to me, she defines butt hurt villain so well that she is in danger of redefining it.


----------



## Starburst~ (Sep 30, 2013)

Well that escalated quickly! Initially I thought the chapter would stay centered on the Rael and Sierra(sp?) issue, but nope. 10/10 chapter!


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 30, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Meh Ignes is of no interest to me, she defines butt hurt villain so well that she is in danger of redefining it.



Noblesse have the same formula in all seasons the first new character that apear in the season are the center of the plot just look at season 1 was M-21and M-24,  S2 was Seira and Regis, S3 was Genjuntel and Rael, S4 the married agents of KSA, Season 5 we got Frankenstein and M-24 Mark and the same will happend in this season Ignes wil play a important part just like the other elders that appear in the Frankenstein arc.

Thats why i bet anything she will drop her "villain" status very soon just like Rael in fact she is like a Union version of Rael.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 30, 2013)

I can see Rael fighting her and been thoroughly embarressed by been kicked in by a modified noble.

omg Rael will go batshit when he meets her


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 30, 2013)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I can see Rael fighting her and been thoroughly embarressed by been kicked in by a modified noble.
> 
> omg Rael will go batshit when he meets her



The same could be said about her Rael got a soul weapon and isn't a clan leader in other words he did waht Ignes always wanted.

Either they will hate each other or they will fall in love.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh god, Ignes and Rael would make the perfect, if horribly diabolical, couple.


----------



## Tray (Sep 30, 2013)

Rael is always drawn weirdly


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 30, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> The same could be said about her Rael got a soul weapon and isn't a clan leader in other words he did waht Ignes always wanted.
> 
> *Either they will hate each other or they will fall in love.*



Don't laugh but I have the imagery of Android 18's first encounter with Vegeta

This could be good


----------



## Stannis (Oct 1, 2013)

Moyashimon


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Oct 1, 2013)

Ignes looks hot.
Almost mary-tier, almost.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 1, 2013)

I liked her in the final panel. The rest I could take or leave.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 7, 2013)

"It seems that noblesse is on break this week… so yeah."  - on mangacow


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 7, 2013)

Theos said:


> "It seems that noblesse is on break this week? so yeah."  - on mangacow


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 7, 2013)

Well that spoiled my Monday


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2013)

I expected something like this since the chapter wasn't out yet.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Oct 7, 2013)

> 12일, 13일에는 작가 사인회가 진행된다. 이번 ‘2013 프랑크푸르트 도서전’을 통해 유럽에 신작 <만화 삼국지>를 선보이는 이현세 작가, <노블레스>의 손제호 작가와 이광수 작가, <신의 탑>의 작가 SIU, <갓 오브 하이스쿨>의 박용제 작가 등의 만화가들이 그간 유럽에 소개되지 않았던 작품들의 영문판을 준비해 현장에서 직접 사인하여 무료 배포할 예정이다.
> 
> 이번 ‘한국만화 해외 홍보관’은 ‘2013 프랑크프루트 도서전’을 시작으로 브라질 등에서의 전시가 예정되어 있으며, 본 사업에 대한 자세한 정보는 공식 홈페이지( 확인할 수 있다.



And acording to Mizura at batoto:



> The authors of Noblesse, Tower of God and God of High School, to distribute the English versions of their work on site for free with autographs!!!



All three authors are going to Frankfurter Book Fair. So anyone living nearby in Germany sure has it good...


----------



## haegar (Oct 7, 2013)

what, FRANKFURT? manhwa is comin hoooome. I'm gonna try make it there 

English versions of their work? Since when are there official translations available in a lang other than french? 0.o - unless that refers to God of Highschool, havent read that one yet


----------



## Muk (Oct 7, 2013)

what?!!!! what date is the bookfair?

nvm found it 9-13 oktober 

but what date are they gonna be there? all 4 days?


----------



## haegar (Oct 7, 2013)

9-13th this month, 1day ticket on the weekend of 12/13th 17€

still trying to find out where in all that huge stack of books ya find the goodies ... aka welche halle 


edit: well grumy just kindly provided that info, tyvm


----------



## Muk (Oct 7, 2013)

> Hi Guys,
> 
> great news todays! There won't be chapter next week but he will be at Frankfurt!  Well, for some of us.
> 
> if you are interested, here are the timetables for his signing hours ) (also for God of Highschool)



that should be it?

so saturday and sunday? hmmm going by train ain't worth it from muelheim. too much travel time. and i don't want to stay over night 

you live anywhere near nrw haegar? maybe we can carpool?


----------



## Stannis (Oct 13, 2013)

some stuff from frankfurt
[sp]





[/sp]
 
lol regis  
sauce


did anyone follow that event? any more noblesse stuff/links


----------



## Morglay (Oct 13, 2013)

Boshi said:


> some stuff from frankfurt
> [sp]
> 
> 
> ...



I am so confused right now... Why does Shinwoo look like a hot lesbian on a motorbike?


----------



## Stannis (Oct 13, 2013)

Ikr? 

and actually there was a thread about noblesse in MH. here

*Spoiler*: __ 








Son Je-ho and Lee Gwang-su
[sp][/sp]
better work your ass off on art quality when you get back 



> They looked a bit stiff when the girl told them that she read Noblesse online (obviously in english...)



smh


----------



## Morglay (Oct 13, 2013)

Anybody who is planning on going please get me copies, I will pay for shipping. I am England based. So help me Jeebus I will pay with sexual favours on top of cash if that is what it takes.


----------



## Aging Boner (Oct 14, 2013)

odd that the chapter isn't out. I normally wake up to it on mondays.


----------



## Stannis (Oct 14, 2013)

mangacow


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 14, 2013)

It's time for Karias to show up


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 14, 2013)

Kinda lame to pull a bunch of fodders to fight Seira at this point after the 3 elders fight, oh well i didn't expect to Seira to solo that mad cat anyway but she can't lose or do nothing eiteir so lets just give her a bunch of fodders for now.

Either Frank or Rael will join this fight my money on Rael.


----------



## Stannis (Oct 14, 2013)

this


----------



## Darth (Oct 14, 2013)

Dat Seira.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 15, 2013)

That panel when Seira took out the Death Scythe...


----------



## Morglay (Oct 15, 2013)

For some reason the panel were Seira protected Regis cracked me up. Just, Ignes, that posture, all like: *Thonk* "Fuuuu. Lol jk."


----------



## Rai (Oct 15, 2013)

Seira...


----------



## Stannis (Oct 15, 2013)

where's that from 

speaking of which, some new fanarts 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 21, 2013)

Where is the chapter


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 21, 2013)

Looks like we won't get 300 today maybe it's just late but we never are so luck.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 21, 2013)

Think there is no chap today.
Flow came out today though and Kubera raw is up so you can read those.


----------



## Stannis (Oct 21, 2013)

it's a conspiracy.


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 21, 2013)

Nah, the chapter was just late.

Raw for the big 300 is out 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well this chapter kind of went in a way I predicted a bit with Rael getting to fight Ignes since they're so similar. Art was actually starting to take some improvements this chapter now. I hope it keeps up in the quality


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 21, 2013)

It's was very strange normaly we get the chapter much sooner but when i don't ready my ToG, Noblesse, Kubera, Dice and Magician in the right time i already start to think the worst.


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 21, 2013)

Late chapters have happened like this in the past a few times. Been a while since the last time though.

Anywho, scan is out

mangacow 

I hope the art starts to continue to improve. This chapter was much better than quite a few in recent time in terms of the art quality.

Rael vs Ignes should be interesting though I'm now wondering if the 8th Elder is so replaceable that there are multiple creations of him running around with his power.


----------



## Darth (Oct 22, 2013)

damn you gotta love Seira's design.


----------



## haegar (Oct 22, 2013)

did those 3 robots just trash the scythe's final attack form with a single beam each? man those things are haxxed, the 9th sure knows a lot, too.

Apart from that, this chapter poses a problem for me. I cannot decide at all if I want Ignes to trash Rael or vice versa 

Well, tbh, I honestly doubt even Seira and Rael together, both at 100% could deal with her AND her 3 toys. So prly Rael gonna get a trashing - and he gonna realize that his bitching around is childish compared to a real evil bitch so it's gonna be good for his character development too 

Which makes me wonder though, who might take her down? Would the 9th follow and reign her in? Or might maybe a certain impatient clanleader finally show up and shoot her with a bow? 

@ sphy, one might think that the 8ths design was the prototype for these things, yeah.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 22, 2013)

if what's previously stated holds true.
Ignes should be > junior captainsnew clan leaders.
their inherited soul weapon might even out that though or give them a slight advantage.

maybe karias would show up.


----------



## haegar (Oct 22, 2013)

yes, karias 


amore up her ass !!!


...wait ...


I phrased that sorta ...

oh nvm


----------



## Stannis (Oct 22, 2013)

Damn Seira is hawt  

I don't think Rael is gonna change much in this match, hope I'm wrong but yeah, Karias or Franky gonna show up eventually and sort things out. 2 soul weapons against Ignes would be fun to watch but these damn robots..  

Glad art is finally picking up.


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 22, 2013)

I knew Rael would apear and i sure we get to see RK after this only to get Frank at the end to save the day.

But sure is a pain to wait


----------



## Blunt (Oct 22, 2013)

The art looks fantastic this chapter. The author keeps getting better and better at drawing Seira. pek


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 23, 2013)

blunt said:


> The art looks fantastic this chapter. The author keeps getting better and better at drawing Seira. pek



The more her clothes get damaged, the better the drawing becomes?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 23, 2013)

i wouldn't mind seira getting a bit roughed up.
all for the sake of art.


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 28, 2013)

Scan out too 

mangacow


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 28, 2013)

Too short...


----------



## Aging Boner (Oct 28, 2013)

i want Archer dude to show up and one shot Ignes.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 28, 2013)

datass It looked so wrong. Yet it felt so right.


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 28, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> Too short...



Yeah it did feel pretty short.

Hopefully the next chapter will have something really interesting happen. 

Though I have to give Seira some credit for being able to cut one of those things arms off considering their power is supposed to rival his and she was fighting two of them at the same time


----------



## haegar (Oct 28, 2013)

had to laugh at Ignes face when Rael pulled out Grandia 

That being said, Seira taking quite the beating there. She's learning to hold out through quite a lot... After the arm stuck there though I don't see how she can go on any longer against these opponents. Considering they are each of them at least equal to the 8th Elder Seira displays quite somew growth, being able to keep going against 2, at part 3 of them as long as she did.

Now that Franky and crew are informed via Rael it seems likely a few of them make their move. But I'm all for Karias making fun of Ignes in his unique way of approaching people 

I think he should kinda oneshot those three robots first, that would look good on the resume ...


----------



## Darth (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't see Ignes going down to Franky and crew though. she'll likely run away and come back for a final fight with her new and improved inventions.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 28, 2013)

I would give anything for Karias to save the day and annoy the absolute shit out of Ignes with his trolling. 













And then he would beat the shit out of her.


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 29, 2013)

^No way this will happend it's just like Regis trying to beat Rael Ignes is far older than him.


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 4, 2013)

Scan is out for 302

mangacow 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Karias!


----------



## Morglay (Nov 4, 2013)

Rael was surprisingly pimp.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 4, 2013)

Karias, protector of homes..


----------



## Darth (Nov 4, 2013)

He'll get his time to shine.

Eventually...


----------



## Bielec (Nov 4, 2013)

I don't think they will let Raziel fight, will they , (want to see Karias fight)


----------



## haegar (Nov 4, 2013)

franky dat ass, I wanted to see karias in action


well, I still loled

edit: ...and one has to acknowledge that it was indeed a frany tier move he pulled on karias


----------



## Blunt (Nov 4, 2013)

That ending though


----------



## Morglay (Nov 4, 2013)

Don't worry, next week will be the same pose but in a piny saying: "You're right on time." A lavish feast set out on the table in the background.


----------



## Stannis (Nov 4, 2013)

oh the ending


----------



## Stannis (Nov 11, 2013)

so the 9th elder is finally stepping in hmm.  I hope we get a confirmation about his true nature soon, his eyes weren't red in this chapter like the last few times we saw him. 
loved how he appeared with that stance like a true badass old fart.

and damn that last panel


----------



## Rai (Nov 11, 2013)

Chapter 303 scan

Link removed


----------



## dream (Nov 11, 2013)

That last panel is fantastic.


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 11, 2013)

Well setting aside the hilarious Karias stuff (I still can't get over it though ), chapter actually brought in a bunch of interesting details. So much that this kind of throws a bunch of general theories I had out of the window.

Looks like the top 3 elders may actually not be the clan leaders and perhaps "them" that they refered to were the clan leaders. I say this since Roctis referenced how they have been quiet since they heard about Rai's survival and that they should be working together with the union. Seems to imply that some of them did not join it. 

Also the 8th Elder copies that were created are a secret from even the union. It seems like Roctis and the 9th Elder are actually also collaborating against them for some reason. I didn't see this coming but this just made things much more interesting 

Though considering what's happening now (Regis/Rael/Seira captured), Roctis and the 9th may meet their end this time sadly.

Also I like how they fixed the 9th Elders eyes. Only took them like 20 chapters


----------



## Stannis (Nov 11, 2013)

if Roctis dies in this arc I'll seriously be disappointed.


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 11, 2013)

Boshi said:


> if Roctis dies in this arc I'll seriously be disappointed.



Oh it's gonna happen for sure man.

Franky/Rai/Rajak will show up soon and Ignes/Roctis/9th will be snuffed out sadly.

Though maybe I am being too harsh on them. Maybe Muzaka may be another trump card the 9th Elder kept from The Union and he can use that on them now.

I really don't see them living though considering the pattern of this manhwa. All the enemies usually are killed or at least incapacitated. This is excluding the ones who get converted. Though there are extremely rare exceptions for them escaping, I really don't see it happening now.


----------



## Muk (Nov 11, 2013)

karias wasn't late this time


----------



## Zaru (Nov 11, 2013)

That entrance


----------



## haegar (Nov 11, 2013)

did I read that right, those soldiers aren't simply speced to take out clan leaders but can also be used to take out union elders? or was that a sketchy translation merely?

anyways, 9th getting some action is good. Ignes will have to be bitchslapped hard for all she did once this blows over ... poor seira 

as for karias' entry ...well ... it speaks for himself 

oh btw, I don't see how this sets in stone anybody's end for this arc. well, other than Ignes, she is asking for it clearly.

Actually I can kind of envision Ignes and 9th getting killed, and Roctis escaping - it would be kinda interesting if after this little fiasco that inevitably will happen, Roctis is so devoid of options he has to join forces with Crombel ...

In any case I feel this coming island battle is unpredictable as 9th might release Mujaka and he's prly Rai level hax or so...


----------



## Stannis (Nov 11, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> Oh it's gonna happen for sure man.
> 
> Franky/Rai/Rajak will show up soon and Ignes/Roctis/9th will be snuffed out sadly.
> 
> ...



Yeah but unlike the other elders he wasn't introduced in the same arc he'd die in.  
I dunno man. He was there before the other elders and he seemed to be one of the big players in what happened to Rai 850 years ago, unlike say Urokai  who just agreed on the scheme because he was butthurt.  and now he seems to be planning something big against the union or "them". he hans more plot relevance than any other elder introduced so far and that should him immunity against death in this arc. I hope.

And he shouldn't be killed before we see the remaining traitors and have more background about what actually happened with Rai, that's  just stupid.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Nov 11, 2013)

Fact 1: Karias watches DBZ or Gintama, or both.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 11, 2013)

hope Karias doesn't move at all next chapter after all he needs to show he can go where he please and when he please


----------



## Blunt (Nov 12, 2013)

KARIAS IS THE FUCKING BEST 

I really hope he kills Yuri. I'm tired of that little shit.


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 18, 2013)

Raw for 304 is out


----------



## Rai (Nov 18, 2013)

Chapter 304 scan

Link removed


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 18, 2013)

So the 2nd Elder finally appears. Looks like he's a werewolf. 

So with the 5th going out now, I have a feeling she's going to meet her end this arc in a rematch against Frankenstein.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 18, 2013)

Karias must be a bastard of the previous lord; seeing the way he acts 

Nice chapter!


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 18, 2013)

Also Karias is too good


----------



## Stannis (Nov 18, 2013)

Karias being epic like usual and Yuri getting what he deserves  
2nd elder finally introduce and he's a fucking boss 
9th is tentacle rape elder


10/10 chapter? 10/10 chapter


----------



## Stannis (Nov 18, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> So the 2nd Elder finally appears. Looks like he's a werewolf.



Let's just hope this is not an art fuck up and he's actually a noble. 

This opens up many questions.. 
Are the remaining 2 elders werewolves/not nobles as well?
What happened to the remaining 3 traitors, are they the "them" we've always heard about? and who was it that hurt Rai in the first place, if the traitors are "them" then it could be that there's also another party playing on this, this is where Muzaka and the werewolves come I guess. 
Are Roctis and the 9th working against the union from the inside? are they working with the remaining traitors or on their own? Is Roctis still faithful to Rai in some way or another (I hope so)

I just hope lolwerewolves isn't the answer to every thing but let's wait and see.  

can't wait for more plot


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 18, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Let's just hope this is not an art fuck up and he's actually a noble.
> 
> This opens up many questions..
> Are the remaining 2 elders werewolves/not nobles as well?
> ...



Hmm, well now I think it's likely that "them" are the other 3 traitor clan leaders most probably. Remember how when in the elder meeting, they discovered Rai was alive and only Roctis was showing the worst reaction out of them all. They mentioned how they understood his feelings since Rai being alive affected him the most. At first I thought it meant that he had a direct effect on whatever happened to Rai but now I think it just meant that since he was once a noble clan leader. Urokai and Zarga are already dead so that would make him the only one left and why they didn't specify anyone else.

At least so far it looks like Roctis and the 9th have been pulling a Crombel in The Union as well. It may be linked to the rest of the traitor clan leaders. Considering the 2nd elder is most likely a werewolf too, this only brings a bunch of questions to the table.

Also I find it kind of silly that Ignes allowed for Rael and Regis to follow her. She could have defeated them and took their unconscious bodies with her but instead let them leave tracks for Franky, Rai and Rajak to follow. Talk about a huge fuck up. I feel bad for Roctis since ever since Rai's been revealed to be alive to him, his just been dealing with one terrible thing after another 

Also inb4 the 9th elder turns into a spider smh

Last two chapters have been really good. The series has been taking somewhat of a dive in quality lately for me. The art could be better but the plot is at least less predictable now and full of alot of interesting new things to theorize about.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 18, 2013)

Karias is so pimp, new winner for top dog. 

Speaking of which, I wonder if the wolves do have a full transformation? I hope it isn't only as far as M-21 and that female elder could go.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 18, 2013)

So Ragus is either dead, the #1 Elder, or not in the Union. 

I hope he's note the #1. I was hoping Raskreia's mom had the spot.


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 18, 2013)

This manhwa really push the number of pages down most weebtoons have 25 pages or more today we got 15.

I calling Franky and the Wolfwoman.


----------



## haegar (Nov 18, 2013)

if the 5th elder had yet another full transform she would have used it against franky, that fight was about her pride too, no reason for her to hold back she really wanted to beat him.

so as far as she is concerned I don't see another form being revealed later. there might be more powerful wolves than her though who can go further? I did like her form though.


As for chapter, karias doing a good job, personally I feel he should have killed that smugly smiling glasses asshole, but humiliating him was good, too.

It still is a bit early to say if Roctis and the 9th are indeed involved in some plot against the union together with "them" (which I agree are the other noble traitors as it looks at this point) - either way I very much doubt they have honorable motivs, it does appear like pulling a crombel indeed.

I wonder why the 2nd Elder had that throne. One would think him being the 2nd only it is not his to sit on. He doesn't look all that badass but could it be he is the current highest ranking werewolf? I say current because I still think Mujaka is the real thing ...


Anyways, we have Rael, Regis and Seira at the scene but they are likely out of the upcoming fight. I think this was the 2nd of the special 8th level soldiers being destroyed, or the third alrdy? either way, those things will be gone soon, too.

So we have Rajak, Franky, Rai vs. 9th and Ignes

However, the 9th might use Mujaka somehow assuming this is HIS lab?ratory island and that cryo room is below - likewise, if this is the 9th base of operations, the 5th is possibly incoming and might turn out to be another wildcard.

oh right, the 9th, I vote spider rather than octopus, too - thats not tentacles 


edit: rereading stuff, anybody else getting the vibe that the 5th is to the 2nd as Ignes is to Roctis? like, maybe? or is she just afraid of him very much?


----------



## Muk (Nov 18, 2013)

franky and wolf woman are gonna team up to beat some shit into the 4th and 8th


----------



## haegar (Nov 18, 2013)

that would actually be hell funny 


that would mean the fight is short though, unless the old fart is rly hax. as it is, ignes seems strong but I doubt she could holder her own against either franky or the 5th


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 19, 2013)

Karias makes this chap 11/10.


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 19, 2013)

So Karias and Rajak want to some of that Lord i wonder who will win.

I say Karias got a really good chance if she got daddy complex.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 19, 2013)

Rajak?
Since when?


And karias very much looks (and acts) like the previous lord.
Won't be surprised if his mom is one of the previous's lords bitch.


----------



## Stannis (Nov 25, 2013)

this chapter


----------



## Muk (Nov 25, 2013)

dat franky and dat pose


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 25, 2013)

Waiting for MangaCow can't start the week without my Noblesse.


----------



## haegar (Nov 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 oh wow 5th brought company - didnt see that coming 

ok, he got paired with franky, old fox IS hax 




yeah does look promising in many ways, I like how things move fast, was afraid it would take more than 3 chaps till we get here but no, here we are


----------



## Ero Grimmy (Nov 25, 2013)

Frankenstein's rape face is on 

RIP elder, ofc not without a fight but still...


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 25, 2013)

chapter finally out

here


----------



## Stannis (Nov 25, 2013)

So the 2nd elder was the werewolves Lord 

Interestiiiiiiing

the translation was a bit ambiguous with all that "great elder" talk. I'll wait for EG's before making any assumptions. but yeah it seems the werewolves were behind everything.


----------



## Muk (Nov 25, 2013)

9th is so dead he just doesn't know it yet


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 25, 2013)

Looks like the werewolves will start to play a major role now.

Man, watching the 5th elder verbally bitch slap Roctis and the 9th was just awesome


----------



## Stannis (Nov 25, 2013)

Roctis is starting to look more like a secondary character by the chapter. I remember when he first appeared he had that  the one pulling the strings vibe but now he's just well..  I can't wait to see his face when he finally realize that Raizel-nim is in the island


----------



## 8 (Nov 25, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> Looks like the werewolves will start to play a major role now.


bout fucking time.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 25, 2013)

This feels kinda like deja vu of the previous Elder Fight in a way.
Inb4 it turns into some Dog Pile and then Rai tells them all to sit the fuck down...until the Werewolf dude comes out and is actually a threat to Rai.


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 25, 2013)

Next chapter we get a good old Franky trolling.


----------



## haegar (Dec 2, 2013)

are we late or on a break this week?


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 2, 2013)

Neither so far.

The chapter usually comes out 2 hours from now.


----------



## haegar (Dec 2, 2013)

ah, bad timing on my part than, ty for the info


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 2, 2013)

Looks like it came out early.


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 2, 2013)

Scan out too

here

9th Elder getting trolled by Franky 

Kentas vs Rajak is nice so far. The art this chapter has been better than most as of late. Though I do wonder where the 9th felt Frankys power before.


----------



## haegar (Dec 2, 2013)

well, i'm happy that it's out but I am tremendously disapointed by the 9th. How can somebody having researched body modification THIS long NOT detect Franky's power is a tad unusual BEFORE the fight starts? Seriously. Senile. Old. Fart. Not. Up. To. Task. At. Hand. R.I.P. period.

THe accidental mind meld was guud though 

As for that Werewolf, not sure what to make of him, he seems slower then Rajak, but then again, he still is alive by end of the panels and doesnt seem to have a scratch (once he got more careful after the first one that is) ...

edit: upon re-reading, it is rather interesting that while the 9th is completely clueless and idiotic, he does seem to know the feeling the dark spear and franky's power give of. Now, obviously they never met before, so I wonder, how come? Might be another hint that Crombell's power is similar to Franky's since he's based more directly on Franky's old research? Or yet more interesting, maybe the 9th has come across something that has to do with Dark Spear before? I wonder how old the 9th is and if he was already around at the time of founding the union after the traitors left Lukedonia


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 2, 2013)

Frankie's random pychosis 

Yeah that scene with Rai was priceless

But 9th not knowing Franky is odd. Surely he must have seen his research like Crombell?


----------



## haegar (Dec 2, 2013)

the 9th has most definetly never ever seen a single page of the research journal Crombell found that is marked F for made by Mr. Fuckin Awesome   Crombell kept that to himself, which is why he rose to Elder rank in the first place as it gave him insights into body modifications far deeper than what the 9th has.

 The 9th however still could have seen Crombell fight (unless THAT, too is something Crombell keeps a secret from the Union - back at the time M-23 was surprised that Crombell had power - but that doesn't mean much as he was low level) - so assuming that to become Elder ya need to be good at research and be good at fighting maybe they tested Crombell's powers before granting him his seat? However if that is not the case and the 9th has no clue about Crombell's research and the nature of his powers, that indeed begs the question WHERE and WHEN has he felt a similar power before?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 2, 2013)

Maybe he came across the legend as a youth but didn't know it then.

I'm guessing he 'accidently' felt his power during the times Franky fought or collecting 'specimens' and experimenting with the dark spear.

Just wondered, where did Frankie's hairy girlfriend go when she left the hairy frat boy?


----------



## haegar (Dec 2, 2013)

She'll be meeting up with Roctis and Rai soon enough I guess?

And yeah, I was wondering if at some point in the past the 9th was *within range* when Franky released his power during some fight (like offpanel I mean, some century ago or such) - but feeling something like this, wouldnt he have come closer to investigate? It could also be the 9th saw and disected a victim of Franky's power.

It's highly speculative, but I think its possible both Franky and the Union had predecessors ages ago. So theoretically there might be others that have that specific vibe of power Franky and Crombell seem to give off? However the fact that even if he had some base to work on Franky did a lot of research himself would suggest that his power is unique with the sole exception of Crombell who is a copy of sorts...

At the moment I am leaning towards this is to do with the 9th having felt Crombell's power, or with the 9th once having encountered something connected to Dark Spear - the later being the far more interesting option I guess...

Well, gonna be interesting to get this one answered at some point in the future


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah that's possible but goodness I'm so hyped when Crombell has the re-match with Franky. Feels epic in my view.

I'd also argue that scuffle they first have is as much as Crombell probably shown the Union in a fight (with another member?) so to see the full extent of his abilities and his equivalent of a dark spear will be good.

I'm not sure if contact with his spear or his earlier experiments (Franky's I mean) will give off a 'radioactive signature' like trace on victims but I'll re-read another time if that was mentioned.

Rai's battle will be most interesting esp. if his power level is still going down like before. Will his blood-field be as effective as before?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 2, 2013)

The fucking ending killed me 

I'm not happy with Rajak's performance. Kentas isn't even an Elder, I wanted it to be a stomp in Rajak's favor who could then take on an actual Elder. Rajak hasn't really done anything but lose up to this point, I was hoping this would change that.


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2013)

Frankenstein is still the only human to have discovered Immortality as far as we know. 

No other human has any feat nearly as impressive.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 2, 2013)

I think it's very unlikely that the modified Human Elders aren't immortal.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 2, 2013)

amusing chapter  



haegar said:


> it is rather interesting that while the 9th is completely clueless and idiotic, he does seem to know the feeling the dark spear and franky's power give of. Now, obviously they never met before, so I wonder, how come? Might be another hint that Crombell's power is similar to Franky's since he's based more directly on Franky's old research? Or yet more interesting, maybe the 9th has come across something that has to do with Dark Spear before? I wonder how old the 9th is and if he was already around at the time of founding the union after the traitors left Lukedonia



yeah Crombell was the first thing that came to mind but he's way too cautious and there's no way he'd let the 9th see his power. 

maybe this guy 

has something to do with it (i was actually hoping he's the 9th but oh well)


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2013)

blunt said:


> I think it's very unlikely that the modified Human Elders aren't immortal.



they still age so i doubt it.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 2, 2013)

Darth said:


> they still age so i doubt it.


As far as I'm aware, we haven't seen a younger Crombell, 9th, 10th, 11th, or 12th Elder so I'm not sure where you're getting that from.

In fact, Crombel is over 130 years old.


----------



## haegar (Dec 2, 2013)

right, the kid... it would be kinda cool if he has more plot relevance than simply to explain why even for Franky standards he was kookoo crazy when facing of against oneeye back in the day. well, afterwards to be called oneeye 

so suppose the kid lived, and nurtured the basics of knowledge Franky gave him, where does that put him today? Probably dead, but he left behind some intel that reached the 9th by accident? IF he still is alive that would be a rather nasty twist potentially, depending on his goals and his opinion of Franky nowadays ...

p.s. if the kid is indeed alive and affiliated with the union he is #1 lol (wouldn't like that though, it would mean my crombell is franky's destined nemesis theory kicks the bucket)


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 2, 2013)

Franky is killing elders left and right and the 9 don't have any intel or a care in the world he is supose to be the smart one and yet acts like a moron.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 2, 2013)

blunt said:


> The fucking ending killed me
> 
> I'm not happy with Rajak's performance. Kentas isn't even an Elder, I wanted it to be a stomp in Rajak's favor who could then take on an actual Elder. Rajak hasn't really done anything but lose up to this point, I was hoping this would change that.



Rajak stomp a Werewolf not happening.


----------



## Muk (Dec 2, 2013)

lol dat ending 

they are just awesome servant and master


----------



## Starburst~ (Dec 3, 2013)

With as close as this elder seems to roctis(sp) I'm surprised he doesn't really know anything about Franky. You would figure it would have came up when talking about body mods and what not.


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 3, 2013)

blunt said:


> I'm not happy with Rajak's performance. Kentas isn't even an Elder, I wanted it to be a stomp in Rajak's favor who could then take on an actual Elder. Rajak hasn't really done anything but lose up to this point, I was hoping this would change that.



He might not be an elder but he's clearly as strong as one.


----------



## Deleted member 237067 (Dec 9, 2013)

RAW's are out:


----------



## Muk (Dec 9, 2013)

oh boy ... she's asking to be destroyed


----------



## Deleted member 237067 (Dec 9, 2013)

Finally the return match Frankenstein Vs. 5th Elder and Rai will now fight Roctis soon


----------



## Muk (Dec 9, 2013)

Roctis doesn't chance


----------



## Stannis (Dec 9, 2013)

wow this is the first time rai looks so pissed off.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 9, 2013)

Its out on mngacow


Never seen Ra so vexed its exciting.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 9, 2013)

136 on mngacow


----------



## haegar (Dec 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh wow. Just wow. See, ya don't have a servant like Franky unless now and then you are alike in going crazy when you're really angry 

I bet Roctis is gonna try save her and that will complicate things. On the other hand, 5th ain't fond of 9th but IS fond of Franky, that might make things easier on that end ...

So the old fart knew of the spear, and considers Franky a traitor. I am really thinking more and more the forefathers of the Union made the spear and Franky stole it...


----------



## Darth (Dec 9, 2013)

Welp, Ignes is fucked.

So is the 9th. 

Basically the entire union so far is fucked. They need a powerup badly.


----------



## Ero Grimmy (Dec 9, 2013)

Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaai :X 

She's already fucked! RIP Ignes !


----------



## haegar (Dec 9, 2013)

not that it ain't glorious but this is gonna cost Rai considering he could probably have done away with her without removing his seal. Total annihilation DOES seem appropriate though, I get where he is coming from


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 9, 2013)

What the fuck was that with her eye and she even look like a werewolf. Damn Rai really have a solf spot for children so if you hurt them he blood field your ass.


----------



## Muk (Dec 9, 2013)

i think rai just took her eyes. made them bleed until they explode/are no more


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 9, 2013)

Nice knowing you ignes.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 9, 2013)

"You have no right to utter my name much less the right to look at me *blows her eyes*"

GLORIOUS


----------



## Juri (Dec 9, 2013)

> *Roctis*: This feeling is...



Yup that's the feeling you get when you're about to shit your pants.


----------



## Muk (Dec 9, 2013)

Boshi said:


> "You have no right to utter my name much less the right to look at me *blows her eyes*"
> 
> GLORIOUS



did he also took her ability to speak?  since she's started screeching instead of saying anything else


----------



## Lucius (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, he did ask her a question so I guess she still has her tongue.. for now.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 9, 2013)

dat last panel, i wanna scream like a little boy...
excitement is back....


----------



## Smoke (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm with you^


I read those last few pages, several times over just because of how awesome it was.



Cadis Etrama De BOSSel...


...or BOSS for short






I hope he sees it all the way through and his powers don't quit halfway through killing her. I wonder if Roctis will try to help her.


----------



## Starburst~ (Dec 9, 2013)

Roctis only hope of surviving is releasing Muzaka and praying he can slow everybody down while he runs lol. Great chapter, looking toward to the next one!


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 9, 2013)

Franky is getting laid next.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 9, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> What the fuck was that with her eye and she even look like a werewolf.



I thought the same thing, but if you look closer, she still has her examination gloves on.


Anyone notice how her hair kept getting progressively shorter as the chapter went on?


On her first panel, her hair was draping over her lab coat. And on the last panel, her hair was about as long as Rai's, not even close to touching the lab coat anymore.


----------



## lazorwalrus (Dec 9, 2013)

I wonder will we meet someone who Rai can't stomp.... probably not lol.


----------



## Randomaxe (Dec 9, 2013)

Man I just love this stuff no power up necessary, just break the seal and your a$$ is history.


----------



## Muk (Dec 9, 2013)

maybe some werewolf is resistant to Rai's power .... hmm nah don't think so


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 9, 2013)

You know, Rai never gets boring. Reminds me of good old alucard times 

First time that someone made Rai angry lol.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 9, 2013)

MOST EPIC CHAPTER FINISH EVER

Rai is going out in a blaze of glory 

Did his ability free the children or turn them into zombies? 

Looks like the 5th will watch the 9th get screwed then let Franky screw her 

Looks to that she'll defect pretty soon (But her kin will be harder to convince.)


----------



## Blunt (Dec 9, 2013)

MOTHERFUCKING RAI 

This even trumps his "I did not permit you to speak. Nor did I permit you... to breathe" moment. 

KILL THE BITCH


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 9, 2013)

EG Scans verison 

shock wave

I don't think I've jizzed so hard at a Noblesse chapter in a while 

Franky being Franky and embarrassing the 9th 

9th knows the legends of Frankenstein which further makes him look bad 

and of course...

Cadis Etrama Di Raizel 

I haven't seen him give off such a vibe since season 2 with just his attitude, subtle anger. The art also was top notch for his scenes. Glad to see things are starting to pick up again with the quality of the series.

Though now the question is will Franky fight the 5th here and now when technically, everybody should have sensed Rai's power? I think the 9th will escape and unleash Muzaka probably to combat Rai. Ignes getting killed will be nice too. The look on Roctis face when the scariest dude he's ever known was chilling in his basement randomly


----------



## Blunt (Dec 9, 2013)

If the 2nd Elder is the Werewolf Lord, I'm guessing Muzaka is their Noblesse.


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 9, 2013)

Wonder what Ignes will do next chapter? How to act when your eyes just pop like popcorn.


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 9, 2013)

She'll be long dead before it matters


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 9, 2013)

Ignes is dead.
Now what will Roctis do.
Abandon his daughter, free watshisface, or try to take on Rai himself?


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 9, 2013)

^By the looks of his face he needs to change his pants before taking on Rai


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 9, 2013)

Also unless the 9th Elder has some kind of epic transformation, he looks like the weakest elder so far. Crombell is still up in the air I guess and he could at the moment be stronger than him perhaps but at least right now, he certainly looks like the least impressive elder to me. Crombell at least has Frankenstein's notes and seemingly developed his power in a way that was akin to Frankys. The 9th is literally just a book work with crab legs that can't even really push Frankenstein to get really serious (excluding him using his dark spear...but that's just a formaility ).

At least Elder 10-12 have shown better skills and have done more damage than the 9th. Guess it makes sense why The Union avoided sending him to conflicts I guess.

I'm not really sure what's gonna happen now though. Either everybody stops fighting and goes to Rai after sensing his power or Rai deals with Ignes then some sort of conflict happens with Roctis while Franky battles the 5th and Rajak kills Kentas. Perhaps while the 5th fights Franky, the 9th will use that chance to escape and awaken Muzaka to save Roctis from dying and then it turns out Muzaka is some epic werewolf or human experiment that can battle someone of Rai's caliber and push him to the limits.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 9, 2013)

the 5th already said that the 2nd is their lord (EG'a trans)
[sp][/sp]
they also listed him as the werewolves lord in the wiki

the remaining 2 elders are probably not nobles. the 3rd could be some werewolf or whatever but what the hell is the 1st..  standing even above the werewolves lord in the union 

I'm not liking the idea of the werewolves having an equivalent of Rai because


----------



## Blunt (Dec 9, 2013)

Well the Third Elder is probably that old dusty ass Clan Leader we saw in the flashback. Unless he died during the rebellion, but I think we would've heard about that by now.

The First Elder is either Raskreia's mother, Franky's apprentice, or someone we haven't seen imo.


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 10, 2013)

Boshi said:


> the 5th already said that the 2nd is their lord (EG'a trans)
> [sp][/sp]
> they also listed him as the werewolves lord in the wiki
> 
> ...



Hmm good point. Though the werewolves may have had a secret trump card but I guess one could say the Noblesse was the same thing for the nobles and the information about Rai spread to even the werewolves so yeah 

The first elder is probably the most mysterious character in the series right now since most likely, he is the ultimate mastermind for all the events that have transpired in the series. Him being human would be awesome but I doubt it. With Rai's job to exterminate not only the threat against humans but also keeping the noble race in check and him being the main character, I guess it would be fitting for the 1st Elder to be some very old yet powerful noble from the past. Maybe a former Lord? Sounds kind of like a stretch though.



blunt said:


> Well the Third Elder is probably that old dusty ass Clan Leader we saw in the flashback. Unless he died during the rebellion, but I think we would've heard about that by now.
> 
> The First Elder is either Raskreia's mother, Franky's apprentice, or someone we haven't seen imo.



I doubt that Lagus is in The Union since Roctis mentioned the clan leaders having done nothing since hearing about Rai and the elders specifically mentioned Roctis is the one most affected by Rai's revelation of being alive from the elders meeting (because at this point, Zarga and Urokai were dead and he was presumably the one clan leader left in The Union). Plus if Lagus were in The Union as an elder, I think we probably would have saw him by now...though it's still not far fetched to think that Lagus would be in The Union as well. The man did express interest in how experiments could make even a clan leader like him much stronger than he was after watching the results of Frankenstein's experiments giving him such immense power.

I can't really figure out what might happen exactly now.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 10, 2013)

blunt said:


> Well the Third Elder is probably that old dusty ass Clan Leader we saw in the flashback. Unless he died during the rebellion, but I think we would've heard about that by now.
> 
> The First Elder is either *Raskreia's mother*, Franky's apprentice, or someone we haven't seen imo.



where did that come from.  



Sphyer said:


> Hmm good point. Though the werewolves may have had a secret trump card but I guess one could say the Noblesse was the same thing for the nobles and the information about Rai spread to even the werewolves so yeah
> 
> The first elder is probably the most mysterious character in the series right now since most likely, he is the ultimate mastermind for all the events that have transpired in the series. Him being human would be awesome but I doubt it. With Rai's job to exterminate not only the threat against humans but also keeping the noble race in check and him being the main character, I guess it would be fitting for the 1st Elder to be some very old yet powerful noble from the past. Maybe a former Lord? Sounds kind of like a stretch though.



yeah totally agree. can't even be sure about him being the mastermind since now  the werewolves seem to have some kind of rule in what happened and well, their lord is the 2nd, there's also Muzaka and never mind the "them" that could still be some 3rd party other than the traitors.  

him being a human sounds unlikely too. I don't think they're going to introduce some human that's much stronger than Frankenstein at this point. tho there's those humans (old union? was the werewolves in the union at that point?) that were haunting him in the pendant flashback, they gave the pendant to Lagus so they have something to do with what happened so who knows.. 

kinda agree with him being a powerful noble. but then again why would such a being remain hidden till now..



> I can't really figure out what might happen exactly now.



so much this. now we have 


Rai and  Franky 
Lukedonia 

Roctis and the 9th with some keikaku
Muzaka 
Lagus and remaining 2 traitors 
"Them"
Werewolves 
 1st elder whoever that is 
The "elders" that were after Frankenstein
LolCrombell
 possibly Tesamu 

all playing on this with different agendas.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Boshi said:


> where did that come from.


The darkest caverns of my ass.


----------



## haegar (Dec 11, 2013)

blunt said:


> The darkest caverns of my ass.







that being said, she'd probably be smexy as fuck so I'm all for it


----------



## Blunt (Dec 11, 2013)

She's either dead and that's the reason the Lord was the way he was, or she's the First Elder. Those are the only two options that exist for me. 













Franky probably fucked her half to death and then used her for lolscience. Him and Ignes would probably be really good friends if she wasn't such a twat.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm trying to figure out how modified Ignes is (or was ) and the whole de-growth of her hair shit this chapter.


----------



## The End (Dec 11, 2013)

1st elder will be the Frankenstein monster who killed his wife. Final battle will be Franky vs Monster in the Arctic.


----------



## ItEndsHere (Dec 12, 2013)

So much win this chapter.

Rai almost made me shit myself last few panels much less for Ignes. I hope she survives though, I really like her for some reason.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 12, 2013)

She's nothing compared to the 5th. I really really like her. I hope she falls in love with Franky(if she hasn't already) and joins the crew. And she's gorgeous as fuck, to boot.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 12, 2013)

If I could see Franky with any girl in the series, it'd be Ignes. She's a crazy fucking scientist bitch just like him. Perfect for each other.


----------



## ItEndsHere (Dec 12, 2013)

Smoke said:


> She's nothing compared to the 5th. I really really like her. I hope she falls in love with Franky(if she hasn't already) and joins the crew. And she's gorgeous as fuck, to boot.



Was a big fan of hers since her appearance, any werewolf chick that fine is a welcomed edition to the series. Yeah me too, her joining them would be great.



blunt said:


> If I could see Franky with any girl in the series, it'd be Ignes. She's a crazy fucking scientist bitch just like him. Perfect for each other.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 12, 2013)

Similarity breeds contempt, so no.

Plus wait till Rai hands out his punishment at least.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 12, 2013)

I don't really want for ignes to die, but then again, mary _happened_. 
Only way i can see to escape being slaughtered, is defection from union. (and i'm a bit happy since 5th looks like she is gonna go that route).
We are seriously short of capable females.


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 12, 2013)

Mary die because Rai said to Franky to destory the enemy in front of him not because Franky wanted her death.

So the one that kills woman is really Rai that means Ignes is death next chapter.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 12, 2013)

Mary died because the author is sexist.


----------



## haegar (Dec 12, 2013)

5th for Franky's bitch in heat does make sense I guess, woof woof 

also, if Ignes seriously is what we call capable female by all means let her die ...

u folks will have to take back that notion once Raskreia joins the fray annyways


----------



## Lucius (Dec 12, 2013)

Got a Feeling the 4th sacrifices himself for Ignis.

Ignis, modified Noble + Soul Weapon = Final Boss material.

On the other hand I want Seira to finally win a freaking fight. She has lost every fight she participated in the whole last year, being called out as the weakest Clan Leader etc. She was even beaten by the robots. Give the girl a break!


----------



## haegar (Dec 12, 2013)

Lucius said:


> Ignis _[...] _= Final Boss material.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 12, 2013)

Rug > Latex, all day. Bitch has no class. School her Rai.


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 12, 2013)

Lucius said:


> Got a Feeling the 4th sacrifices himself for Ignis.
> 
> Ignis, modified Noble + Soul Weapon = Final Boss material.
> 
> On the other hand I want Seira to finally win a freaking fight. She has lost every fight she participated in the whole last year, being called out as the weakest Clan Leader etc. She was even beaten by the robots. Give the girl a break!



This is Noblesse we are reading nobody escapes Rai when he is angry and since chapter one Rai was THE Final Boss thats what makes this manhwa so special.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 12, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> This is Noblesse we are reading nobody escapes Rai when he is angry and since chapter one Rai was THE Final Boss thats what makes this manhwa so special.



yeah i don't think anyone will become stronger than rai. maybe he hasn't even unleashed his full power yet even.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 12, 2013)

He's only opened 6 gates so far.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 13, 2013)

Lucius said:


> Got a Feeling the 4th sacrifices himself for Ignis.
> 
> Ignis, modified Noble + Soul Weapon = Final Boss material.
> 
> On the other hand I want Seira to finally win a freaking fight. She has lost every fight she participated in the whole last year, being called out as the weakest Clan Leader etc. She was even beaten by the robots. Give the girl a break!


pretty sure she murdered the other reaper and the ox elder.


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 14, 2013)

Seira own many enemys so far only now she is losing after all her enemys got 800 years more than her or they outnumber her.

Give her a fair fight and she can even give Ignes a hard time i sure Franky teach her a few extra tricks to deal with Nobles.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 16, 2013)

Damn, it's already 11:25 and still no sign of the chap.
Or are there none this week?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 16, 2013)

Wait, what?
Why am i seeing a new Kubera chap on Monday instrad of Noblesse?


----------



## Random Stranger (Dec 16, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Not gonna lie. That whip soul weapon doesn’t suit Roctis.  At all. Especially not after he transformed (noble modification? nice) into that sexy buff piece of man meat. It looks kinda comical on him 

A flail or something would have been a better choice.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 16, 2013)

come on mangacow


----------



## haegar (Dec 16, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Roctis proving again by his appearance that he lacks style  That being said he might prove to be more of a challenge than the traitors before him. This don't look too well for Rai's longevity countdown, but does it ever?!
I wonder if the 5th was merely thinking of her father or if Franky does know about him, personally and mentioned him there


----------



## Muk (Dec 16, 2013)

wtf ... papa gonna save his daughter ...

what you gonna do against dat blood power, nothing


----------



## haegar (Dec 16, 2013)

I wantz translation


----------



## Stannis (Dec 16, 2013)

come on mangacow





haegar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



you mean the werewolves lord. i hope it's connected to franky not that she  just remembered him for whatever thing else


----------



## haegar (Dec 16, 2013)

yeah i do. wasnt he stated to be her dad? or did i mix things up? and yeah, would be nice if franky met him ages ago already...


----------



## Stannis (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't remember such thing


----------



## haegar (Dec 16, 2013)

upon rereading 304 by eg i guess I took my own speculations from a few weeks ago for truth  I was wondering if she might be his daughter but that was not stated it seems. either way, very curious about that part of the conversation. given it's a text heavy chapter I hope either cow or EG still get it out tonight ...


----------



## haegar (Dec 16, 2013)

if I am reading that right mangacow say in there chatbox noblesse will be out within the next 30 minutes, yay. I'll be off for a walk and then enjoy the read upon my return


----------



## Deleted member 237067 (Dec 16, 2013)

Its out on MangaCow:

136 on mngacow


----------



## haegar (Dec 16, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Glorious chapter, that sure was worth the wait. I have to admit that little revelation makes me like Roctis slightly more, little to argue with a parent protecting his child regardless of morals and restrictions. So when we have seen Roctis in the flashbacks he only hung out with that bunch because he foresaw Ignes involvement would eventually lead to her doom. As much as I hate to say it, IF she gets away and IF he manages to pass on his Soulweapon, too she actually might really be next arc villain material. THAT, I don't  like at all.

As for Franky, finally some clarity that he did have some sort of involvement with the Union back then. I really want to know what the Union's records say about Dark Spear :/ I doubt he stole research into modification as he is so much better at it than they are, but I DO think he took the spear from them.

Also, I am getting a very very bad vibe about the 2nd Elder there, one almost gets the feeling he has known that Rai is still alive for a long time and has allowed all the ruckus since Arc 1 to continue for the sole purpose of slowly shaving away Rai's lifeforce as he is pitted against one Union Elder after the other. Which would suggest he is quite sure of victory once Rai is out of the picture and things are still moving very much in accord with his plans

The next few chapters should be quite interesting, even for the high standards of this story


----------



## Muk (Dec 16, 2013)

awesome chapter and some nice background info 

franky is afterall the boss of human research


----------



## haegar (Dec 16, 2013)

to furhter blindly speculate, supposing the Dark Spear was initially created by the Union founders or predecessors, it is conceivable they went and started making another after Franky took it?! Also, given how Franky can use its power to surpress Rai's unique abilities, I wonder if the initial purpose of the spear was not simply to counter any Clan Leader's Soulweapon but to kill the Noblesse  specifically - and, come to think of it, to counter  the Lord's Ragnarok, as they both use bloodfield ability 

It might be a very nasty endgame twist if at some point the Dark Spear is taken back in some way and used against Rai and Raskreia ...but I am rambling, pay me no head


----------



## Dragash1 (Dec 16, 2013)

I thought the whip suits Roctis fine, he looked like a person that would have a whip.

Enjoyable chapter


----------



## haegar (Dec 16, 2013)

it suits Roctis but not Hulktis


----------



## Dragash1 (Dec 16, 2013)

haegar said:


> it suits Roctis but not Hulktis



True. But theyre not going to give him a other soul weapon just because of it.

Ps who's dat in your sig.


----------



## dream (Dec 16, 2013)

Roctis' change at the end really doesn't seem to suit him.


----------



## Muk (Dec 16, 2013)

Roctis doesn't want to be a noble, so he's becoming hulktits


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 16, 2013)

So no bat transformation after the 12 elder i was thinking he got this animal power maybe he is just in his first form.


----------



## haegar (Dec 16, 2013)

considering how its been mentioned he doesn't use his full potential more than once I wonder if that's just for the bonus trolling of him or because the fight is gonna turn around for a brief moment when he brings to bear his full power shortly before his inevitable demise ...


----------



## Stannis (Dec 16, 2013)

awesome chapter. finally some background about Roctis. I like it. he wasn't planning something to help Rai like I hoped but at least he only betrayed him to save his daughter. can't really argue with that despite her being a humongous bitch.  really loved his convo with Rai. we didn't have something this intense in a while.  and yeah that hulk mode  doesn't suit him at all.  
tho I still hope he can have a bigger rule than just that.. like surviving  this arc and doing something later
I wonder what he meant by he became weaker, was he talking about how he protected the children or he meant like physically weaker 

Franky confirmed for working with the ancient union. 

EG: AGK Zero 2


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 16, 2013)

Well this chapter gave some much needed development to Roctis. I'm also of the opinion that I like the reasoning behind his betrayal and attitude as well as his discussion with Rai. Setting aside Urokai, Zarga had also felt that he did not agree with Lukedonia's ways anymore. That was never expressed in detail as to what views he shared but I think Roctis and his attitude pretty much gives a glimpse of that. Nobles being forced to babysit humans who in the first place are a race that they view as destructive and thus being forced to in a way loose a sense of freedom by being forced to hold their hands. In a way, he wants to be treated sort of like equals in the sense that everybody is living on the planet and all races to a certain degree should be equal in certain respects but he does view himself much superior to the humans of course.


In the end though, his own weakness to deal with his daughter will lead to both of their deaths. I'm kind of worried that Ignes will survive this arc though and Roctis will die having passed on his soul weapon to her (because honestly, Ignes using a whip makes alot of sense). Ignes to me is pretty boring. She's a pretty standard generic Noblesse villain who doesn't bring that much interest or depth in confrontations aside from just being really genericly bitchy and evil. The dialogue between Roctis and Rai at least had a tremendous amount of history and weight between them and as I noticed before, Rai's attitude towards the traitor clan leaders are much more calmer and still filled with a large degree of respect. Even Urokai got that kind of response from him because ultimately, despite him being retarded, he did have his heart in a good place once and succumb to weakness from dealing with all kinds of changes that just made him act worse. In the end, the traitors clan leaders respect Rai and he does the same for them even though their different ideals lead them to having to kill eachother. The drama with that is extremely entertaining for me and in a way, it kind of saddens me that Roctis may die now 

Also, his soul weapon is alright. I need to see more of it but it's kind of interesting. Not what I expected him to use though. His powerup of becoming a big black dude though is questionable...but i'd rather he look like that instead of turning into a stupid looking monster


----------



## Mizura (Dec 16, 2013)

"Humans are trash. Why can't we be trash too?  "

 more seriously, it's nice that the villain side is finally getting some character development. I do think Ignes will escape though, and that's a pity, because she really is boring. I hope she gets some character development out of this at least. :\

"Traitor to the human race"? Pot calling the kettle? xD


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 17, 2013)

I hope Werewolf elder is a priest so he can marry off were-lady and Franky already

She wants to jump his bones as soon as he finishes his messy business


----------



## ItEndsHere (Dec 18, 2013)

^Lol.

This chapter was very good, i like how my dear Ignes has a chance to escape, though a small one. I'm quite surprised at Rai's attitude during their little conversation, he keeps surprising me more and more, definitely my favorite character this chapter.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 18, 2013)

Roctis, why you make no sense?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Dec 20, 2013)

I finally decided to read where i left off after not reading noblesse for 16 chapters. There wasnt much development. I wonder what happened to the boy whom Franky taught things during his flashbacks. I decided to read some early chapters from the start and notice this inconsistency. Back at chapter 6, Franky taught Rai of the drink called tea after awakening from hibernation. In recent chapters, it is shown  in the flashbacks that Franky has been making his tea when he still lives in Rai's  mansion at Lukedemia. Hehee


----------



## Stannis (Dec 20, 2013)

Princess Ivy said:


> I wonder what happened to the boy whom Franky taught things during his flashbacks.


he succumbed to evil and became the 1st elder  



> Back at chapter 6, Franky taught Rai of the drink called tea after awakening from hibernation. In recent chapters, it is shown  in the flashbacks that Franky has been making his tea when he still lives in Rai's  mansion at Lukedemia. Hehee





Boshi said:


> Urokai butthurt when he saw the tea that Franky made for Rai
> speaking of tea.. plothole?


hehee 
I feel that the authors stopped putting the same enthusiasm in noblesse at that arc. hopefully it's over,  art did actually improve in recent chapters.  



Sphyer said:


> In the end, the traitors clan leaders respect Rai and he does the same for them even though their different ideals lead them to having to kill eachother. The drama with that is extremely entertaining for me and in a way, it kind of saddens me that Roctis may die now



That's my favorite aspect about the traitors, probably. really love how they, even after betraying him, still have a great respect for Rai. both Zarga and Roctis commented about how they were going to do the unforgivable again by attacking him. 
now that reminds me that Zarga also had the same tune like Roctis while speaking to Rai. "offenders to humans that you must remove" or something..  Roctis was basically saying the same thing.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Dec 20, 2013)

Boshi said:


> he succumbed to evil and became the 1st elder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha You noticed it first. 
Old art looks waaay to different than the current one.
It's like a different manhwa now.

Also, looking back, Shinwoo used to be a very significant character.
But still, I like the way Noblesse developed.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Dec 21, 2013)

Does anyone else think that the weapon of Roctis has been thought for his daughter and not for he himself?

Once he dies his daughter will have the would weapon along with her body modifications, and It's the perfect weapon for a sadistic pretty face like her.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 21, 2013)

I just caught up

Now I'll have to start waiting for new chapters like everyone else


----------



## Ababu (Dec 21, 2013)

Read 220 chapters in 3 days of marathon manga reading... now don't want to continue...  not that I dislike it... I just don't want to wait for new chapters when I catch up to it... so 4 chapters per 2 weeks.... this manhwa is good... and btw franky and rai make for some hilarious moments together...


----------



## Deleted member 237067 (Dec 23, 2013)

RAW's are out:


----------



## Stannis (Dec 23, 2013)

mangacow said:
			
		

> Noblesse is going to be late!
> 
> So our release of noblesse is going to be quite late because Ephemeral the translator is currently traveling~! eta is like 4-5 hours.



[sp]did he deliberately give the dark spear to the 9th so that it can eat him 

oh franky you troll  

and was nice knowing you roctis ck
..unless muzaka  [/sp]


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 23, 2013)

Scan will be delayed for 4-5 hours according to Mangacow.

Anyway


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rai looking awesome at the end. Roctis was kind of cool though. But really..

Did the 9th elder just die in such a random way  ?


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 23, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> Scan will be delayed for 4-5 hours according to Mangacow.
> 
> Anyway
> 
> ...



It's out on Mangacow


*Spoiler*: __ 



Now it's cannon Wolf girl got the hots for Franky but he loves too much his master for now.

I give Roctis 2 chapter max to just die nobody fucks with death wings Rai


----------



## Random Stranger (Dec 23, 2013)

Dat Roctis 



A true family-man.

Can't fault him for that. I'll be sad to see him go next chapter.

Good night, sweet prince. You'll always live on within my heart.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 23, 2013)

Eh, I have no warmth for him. His daughter is a sociopathic twat and he never did anything but make it worse. Good riddance.


----------



## Random Stranger (Dec 23, 2013)

blunt said:


> Eh, I have no warmth for him. His daughter is a sociopathic twat and* he never did anything *but make it worse. Good riddance.


You dont know that.

Maybe he tried but she was too twisted/a lost cause?

We don't know the extent to which he tried to help her/prevent her from straying from the Nobles path. All we know is the (extreme) extent to which he is willing to protect her from harm, which is very admirable regardless of whether it is morally right or wrong to do so.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 23, 2013)

so the union stole franky's research and made the dark spear using humans lives and he only took it back from them. finally we got an explanation for that


----------



## Blunt (Dec 23, 2013)

Random Stranger said:


> You dont know that.
> 
> Maybe he tried but she was too twisted/a lost cause?
> 
> We don't know the extent to which he tried to help her/prevent her from straying from the Nobles path. All we know is the (extreme) extent to which he is willing to protect her from harm, which is very admirable regardless of whether it is morally right or wrong to do so.


lol

dat fandom defending

there's nothing admirable about aiding and abetting the escape and crimes of a mass murderer, even if she is his daughter

i'm sure you wouldn't have found it admirable for josef mengele's dad to go to extreme lengths to protect him while he continued to torture and slaughter countless people

and seeing as how he thinks absolutely nothing of the human race, i doubt he tried to rehabilitate her


----------



## Jeroen (Dec 23, 2013)

Dat Franky. 
Dat Rai. 
Lol Roctis. 
Lol that old guy that sucked. 

**


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 23, 2013)

Was 9th swallowed up that easily? 

Dark Spear got a free power up


----------



## Muk (Dec 23, 2013)

at least roctis shows he cares for his family , maybe to a fault, but at least he cares


----------



## dream (Dec 23, 2013)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Was 9th swallowed up that easily?
> 
> Dark Spear got a free power up



9th Elder was more of a scientist than a fighter so it is a bit understandable.


----------



## Random Stranger (Dec 23, 2013)

blunt said:


> lol
> 
> dat fandom defending
> 
> ...


Maybe he really does genuinely believe that humans are nothing. 

Or maybe after he found out that his daughter did/continued to do the unthinkable even after he did everything to help her, he just couldn’t give up on her and tried to find reasons, no matter how slim, to justify it for his own sanity and came to that conclusion.

Sacrificing yourself to save someone you love is admirable to me whether it is the villain or the hero who does it.


----------



## Starburst~ (Dec 23, 2013)

Dat Franky!  I like that he isn't getting super ridiculous power ups whenever his spear absorbs some fool.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 23, 2013)

kinda wish he did. not some ridiculous powerups but I want to see him getting stronger. to the point where he doesn't need to worry and go berserk when fighting the stronger clan leaders/elders.. 

dark spear was made by eating many humans' lives after all. it can only get stronger  by eating more, and those elders are some ridiculously strong fellas. unless they still count as just one more soul fed to the spear.


----------



## haegar (Dec 23, 2013)

5th lovingly admiring Franky, awww, she's cute even when she doesn't go crazy, that was quite poetically put by her 

Unless we get trolled in our hopes for Rai's survival and he faints from bringing out the wings so soon again after last time of using them Roctis is surely done for with next chapter.

9th basically got off panelled, it wasn't even fully shown how Dark Spear consumed him 

Overall nice chapter. looking forward to how this continues, if 5th want's to get anything out of Roctis she had better move fast. I wonder if she will run into Ignes and take her back with her to the 2nd Elder ...

edit, as for Franky's power up, it would be kinda neat if with every evil, power crazed soul the Spear consumes it's anger and hunger get appeased a little bit rather than just strengthening it. For now I think better control of the Spear would indeed get him enough of a boost for next arc or so. Eventually he will have to master the form where the Spear's aura completely envelops his body though I guess


----------



## ItEndsHere (Dec 25, 2013)

This chapter.:lyra

Is the author shipping a little?

Roctis-nim's power is great really makes me crave more Elder battles. Who the hell was it in that test tube, reveal him Son Jae!


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Dec 30, 2013)

Holy fucking....


----------



## Randomaxe (Dec 30, 2013)

TwentyFifthNight said:


> Holy fucking....



I feel what your saying.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 30, 2013)

Wish Shinwoo was relevant... Srs.
New chapter doesn't seem much different from zargas and 1eye


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Dec 30, 2013)

Shinwoo was...
Wasted petontial.
Last chance he could have been relevant is when the ksa was introduced.
Imagine Rai Contracted Shinwoo.


----------



## Muk (Dec 30, 2013)

sera contracting shinwoo


----------



## Stannis (Dec 30, 2013)

holy fuck is this really what I  think I'm seeing  




			
				mangacow said:
			
		

> Noblesse will be somewhat late today
> 
> Noblesse will probably be somewhat late today since Ephemeral is out of town or something… yeah guise… so eta is probably 3-4 hours from now ( 6 am PST)


----------



## haegar (Dec 30, 2013)

Muk said:


> sera contracting shinwoo



this. 

chap looks decent. he sure put up a decent fight. not good for rai :/


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 30, 2013)

Chap is out on cow.


Everyone respects Rai..
 But that how.


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Dec 30, 2013)

Boshi said:


> holy fuck is this really what I really  think I'm seeing


Should read EG's instead.
Higher Quality + Better translation.
You just need to wait like a few hours.(though, it isn't really a problem for me since noblesse raw come out at like 11 pm at my timezone, so i have no choice but to read the scan the next day.
At least, for the most part .)


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 30, 2013)

Roctis what a patetic parent did he really forgot the most basic thing about being a father and need Rai to remind him?

That being said Ignes now got a free soul weapon.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 30, 2013)

Roctis... Y u only just realized you make no sense?


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 30, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Roctis... Y u only just realized you make no sense?



I guess the autor is trying to teach us a valuable lesson


----------



## Stannis (Dec 30, 2013)

Rai's job  should be just working on the nobles' communication problems from now on.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 30, 2013)

Using so much power must mean Rai will be out of commission for a while again  Or maybe this time it will have even more serious repercussions


----------



## Darth (Dec 30, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> That being said Ignes now got a free soul weapon.



Errr, no?

Pretty sure that's not how it works.


----------



## jam3sbob (Dec 30, 2013)

i think the clan leader has to give it to her or something, maybe write a magical will heh

but if he didn't or didn't have a chance to, their clans' soul weapon just disappears with him? that's a waste. or maybe ignes can engineer something out of her fathers blood or dna or something.


----------



## haegar (Dec 30, 2013)

considering how far roctis went to protect her he might well have anticipated his own death and prepared some means of passing on his weapon? In terms of plot development, him sacrificing himself for her would indicate she sticks around some more time, in order to do so meaningfully she will need another powerup, inheriting the soul weapon would be just that so I fear the odds aren't too bad.

I wonder if her character will get worse with her father's death or if she will go through some kind of change for the better due to what he did. Given the way she is and apparently was for a looong time tis doubtful though.

Personally I would have prefered Rai getting the chance to finish what he was doing to her but oh well, lets see where this goes ...


----------



## Darth (Dec 30, 2013)

Well, be that as it may, her eyes are gone. Which means an end to her days as a scientist too. 

So if she does get a soul weapon, she might become one of the stronger fighters maybe? With her father dead, I don't see her remaining in the Union.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 30, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Using so much power must mean Rai will be out of commission for a while again  Or maybe this time it will have even more serious repercussions



I'm not sure if he's close to eternal sleep himself, but I'm guessing one of his quick naps isn't gonna cut it this time.

Ignes to get modified eyes, run off with someone and experiment further with her new inherited soul weapon to become Franky Mk 2: Female bad-ass revenge edition.

Oddly, I can imagine this been the making of her.


----------



## Random Stranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Noblesse is one of the few (maybe only) manga that can pull of being formualaic as shit but still enjoyable without having to rely on excessive fanservice.


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> Errr, no?
> 
> Pretty sure that's not how it works.



 Seira got her weapon when that elder kill her father. It's the same that happend to Roctis he die in a fight using his soul weapon in combat.

Besides it was never said how it really works i asume the weapon goes to the person the clan leader apoints as his sucessor in this case Ignes.


----------



## Muk (Dec 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> Well, be that as it may, her eyes are gone. Which means an end to her days as a scientist too.
> 
> So if she does get a soul weapon, she might become one of the stronger fighters maybe? With her father dead, I don't see her remaining in the Union.


she's still a vampire and has other senses far  superior than than eyes


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 30, 2013)

Muk said:


> she's still a vampire and has other senses far  superior than than eyes



She has more werewolf genes now 

Unless you dream of her sucking your blood


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 30, 2013)

awesome chapter, loved it. fir a moment i had a shonen feeling that someone from union would jump to protect roktis before he died, but thank god we dont have that cliche here. 
i am really glad he died,was hoping ignes would die as well, prolly author has different scenario for her.

seems like union is pretty much done here, new power "werewolfs" will rise up, 2 of fhe remaining elders are werewolf, so who's left? crombell looks like another traitor thereto me...
looking forward to the story development...


----------



## Stannis (Dec 30, 2013)

I think Roctis' death was kinda lame. last lines and flashback could've been  much better. also Rai should've changed his outfit to the official noblesse one before fighting him like he did when he fought Zarga and Urokai. smh. 

Ignes is gonna inherit that soul weapon. was obvious since Roctis revealed it to be a whip and well she's a sadistic bitch..  



haegar said:


> I wonder if her character will get worse with her father's death or if she will go through some kind of change for the better due to what he did. Given the way she is and apparently was for a looong time tis doubtful though.



she'll seek the psychopath revenge path. 2nd elder gonna use her for his own cause.


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 30, 2013)

I do kind of feel like Roctis met his end rather sudden but that's sort of something I usually tend to feel for the villains in the series. Well ultimately, there wasn't too much going for him at this point in terms of his character as his whole world generally revolved around keeping Ignes safe. I did like his flashback however with Rai. Short but it kind of showed that out of all the traitors he probably wanted to betray Rai the least it seems to me.

Roctis soul weapon though looked pretty lame though to be honest. Probably my least favorite soul weapon shown so far (so it's fitting that Ignes will inherit it ). If she doesn't become her own wildcard, she may end up awakening Muzaka or something.

I do find it very weird that Roctis and the 9th are suddenly dead before we even know whatever they were planning and the whole Muzaka ordeal though. This makes me suspect that the other traitor clan leaders outside the union are planning something very together with Roctis and the 9th elder. It'll be interesting to see what happens next though. Kentas as I suspected ended up being quite a strong enemy and it's pretty impressive he seemingly damaged Rajak so much while not giving his all.

Now the question is what will happen for the rest of this season.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 30, 2013)

The Lord is going to have to get involved soon. 

No way is Rai in any condition anymore to duke it out with the Lord of the Werewolfs and or whoever the Strongest Human Elder is in the Union.. 

espicailly considering neither of which will fight Rai before he fights at least one more dude i think


----------



## ItEndsHere (Dec 31, 2013)

This, chapter. Oh my God this chapter. Glad this fight didn't drag out, keeps me from realizing that Rai's power is waning exponentially each powerhouse battle. It's nice that the werewolf guy is keeping up with Kertia's speed and landing some decent hits on him.


----------



## Deleted member 237067 (Jan 6, 2014)

RAW's are out:


----------



## Stannis (Jan 6, 2014)

[sp]WOAH!! things aren't looking good for rai 
he recognized muzaka and i believe this is his first oh shit face  ever 
and looks like frankenstein knew about him too 
maybe muzaka was the one that did it 850 years ago after all 

lukedonia to the rescue 
[/sp]

hurry up mangacow


----------



## haegar (Jan 6, 2014)

inb4 shit hit the fan hard 



*Spoiler*: __ 



 Raskreia we need you


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 6, 2014)

Some Random strong bishie super werewolf out of the blue.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 6, 2014)

Gonna need a scan asap


----------



## haegar (Jan 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



not rly out of the blue. im sure his history aint outa the blue at all and his relase has been foreshadowed by some 30 chapters now or so.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 6, 2014)

less flashy version


----------



## haegar (Jan 6, 2014)

well that was fast. excuse me a moment, reading.


----------



## haegar (Jan 6, 2014)

well, best friends yet fight to the death back then and now, again. looking forward to how that happend. looks like we're in for a ride not only in terms of powerlevels...


----------



## Stannis (Jan 6, 2014)

previous werewolves lord that betrayed them and rai's only friend

we're in for something deep


----------



## Darth (Jan 6, 2014)

A new and suddenly extremely important and power character out of the blue.. That was unexpected.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 6, 2014)

and no way rai can stand against him in this state 

time for raskreia to come 

and why is previous lord not on rai's friends list


----------



## haegar (Jan 6, 2014)

im rather intrigued by the fact that muzaka had a falling out with his own people acccording to their statements as well as with rai, given the fact that rai is steadfast in protecting humans while we see the current werewolves aiming for a ruling position. atm I would speculate that the current werewolf lord, presumably the former 2nd in rank, spun some intrigue together with the union and the lukedonian traitors in order to pit rai and muzaka against each other. maybe muzaka thinks rai betrayed him while in truth both of them were betrayed. furthermore it would seem that the NEW werewolf lord was in turn betrayed by  *4*th and 9th who spirited muzaka away while pretending his death, just as rai was somehow saved by someone yet unknown.


edit: oh, and calling it now: running under the assumption that both rai and muzaka somehow DONT die here and now and manage to eventually reconcile, once this shitstorm blows over watch 5th break away from 2nd elder and side with muzaka/rai/franky 

edit2: oh and btw, do you folks think the scars on muzaka's body look like something rai's attacks would cause? looks more like clawmarks to me? unless he has them from some earlier internal struggles I wonder if the werewolfs under the 2nd elders lead inflicted those upon him after hsi fight with rai?

on a humorous note, gonna  if M-21's heart is from muzaka somehow - which is 99.999999% unlikely but still


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 6, 2014)

So many questions now. So Muzaka is the previous werewolf lord as some predicted. The history between him and Rai will be interesting to see developed.

Though at this stage in the game, Rai should really be in trouble. In his weakened state after already exerting so much power to kill 3 clan leaders, he goes up against the dude who pushed him far enough to head into sleep for 820 years. Logically, he is screwed right now. I wonder what will happen.

I guess Ignes will most likely go into hiding with Dr. Crombel though. Since she is technically a traitor to The Union now, I don't see how else she can hold relevance or do more research without the help of someone influential (unless she's made backup labs in secret).

Also was interesting to see the 5th Elder act so out of character this chapter with Muzaka's revelation. Even Kentas is giving her orders now because she's completely taken from shock of seeing their former lord


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 6, 2014)

Roctis die and Ignes is happy about her new sould weapon... lmao what a bich.

Well i did predict Ignes was going to get a soul weapon but it looks like not even her is sure if she got one or not. How is this even possible not even the nobles know how to recive a soul weapon?


----------



## Muk (Jan 6, 2014)

she must have been around muzaka if she's so captivated. must have seen him, or experienced muzaka live while she was still a pup


----------



## haegar (Jan 6, 2014)

I wonder if Kentas is acting so decisively because he knows something the 2nd knows while the 5th doesn't ... or if it is merely an individually differing reaction to the situation.

Ignes going into hiding and Crombell approaching her and trying to use her sounds legit. I wonder though, who will make use of whom between the 2? 

There's bound to be another flashback coming soon, wonder if midfight or after it, and if it is of Franky remembering what Rai told him of Muzaka ages ago or a flashback of Rai himself or maybe even one from Muzaka's perspective ...


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 6, 2014)

I sense franky's rival.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 6, 2014)

God Ignes is such a fucking cunt. 

"My dad just gave his life protecting me... BUT I GOT HIS SOUL WEAPON SO WHO GIVES A FUCK!!"

Rachel-tier...


----------



## Hustler (Jan 6, 2014)

I actually started liking Ignes after that, a boss bitch tbh.


----------



## haegar (Jan 6, 2014)

blunt said:


> God Ignes is such a fucking cunt.
> 
> "My dad just gave his life protecting me... BUT I GOT HIS SOUL WEAPON SO WHO GIVES A FUCK!!"
> 
> Rachel-tier...



you mean hsdk rachel? don't even come close to ignes  actually the comparison is an isult to rachel


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 6, 2014)

haegar said:


> you mean hsdk rachel? don't even come close to ignes  actually the comparison is an isult to rachel



Fairly sure he means tower of god.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 6, 2014)

haegar said:


> you mean hsdk rachel? don't even come close to ignes  actually the comparison is an isult to rachel





ensoriki said:


> Fairly sure he means tower of god.


^              **


----------



## haegar (Jan 6, 2014)

ah, that one. serves to prove I've had TOG on break for too long 

Don't think Ignes is as bad as that one though. Ignes lacks the depth to be a satisfying villain bitch, she's just an annoying  nuissance lacking moral.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 6, 2014)

goodbye rai, i enjoyed your cool actions...rip.


----------



## Starburst~ (Jan 6, 2014)

Hope Franky leaves the kids in rajaks care and goes back full on beast mode to take on that previous wolf lord. I believe Franky still has a few tricks up his sleeve.


----------



## dream (Jan 6, 2014)

Mat?icha said:


> goodbye rai, i enjoyed your cool actions...rip.





Rai won't be dying until the very end and that's assuming that he will ever die.


----------



## haegar (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm all for Franky mastering the spear's final form and controlling it fully but I doubt this is the time for it, way to early in terms of overall plot development.

The only one else who could face Mujaka is Raskreia, but it would be somewhat convenient if she just so happened to show up. 

After giving the chapter some thought I wouldn't be surprised if Mujaka is as limited in using his full potential as Rai - lacking any proof so far I would guess they are more or less even in powers and both equally diminished in their ability to use them at full force for prolonged fights due to what happened in the past. If that were true the question is not who will win or how will Rai escape from him or be saved by whom but rather when do they stop stupidly shaving away each others life force.

 Only thing that worries me about that is Rai's tendency to ignore his own well being while letting his opponent go all out till they cooled of their rage as seen against Raskreia. That one could arguably have been much shorter had he started talking sooner. Though I guess he felt obliged to test her before giving her the sword, and maybe also felt she had the right to rage some time ... I sure do hope he will not face Mujaka with that same attitude indefinetly ...


----------



## Blunt (Jan 6, 2014)

Dream said:


> Rai won't be dying until the very end and that's assuming that he will ever die.


I agree. IMO, Rai will either die at the very end (no sooner) or somehow become human. He certainly won't be dying here, though he might fall into a coma or something so there's a bit more tension once we do reach the end (which I don't think is too far off now, an arc or two more at the most).


----------



## Smoke (Jan 7, 2014)

For a moment, I thought Muzaka was one of the silver haired leaders that died. Either Seira's father or Regis' father.


----------



## Ababu (Jan 7, 2014)

Holy fuckin shit... rai is gonna have a serious battle on his hands.... and "Only Friend"... This history needs to be revisited asap... and with just about 5 elder's remaining (1-3,5,13) this manhwa is drawing to it's close.. wonder what the powers of each one of them are... (well 1-3 mainly)


----------



## Zuhaitz (Jan 7, 2014)

I predict the following things will be known in the next chapters:

-Unlike with the Nobles, the werewolf's Lord is simply the one that has fought and shown to be the strongest individual, the alpha werewolf. And Majuka was the strongest to ever exit, almost equal in power to Rai and more powerful than even the past Lord of the Nobles.

-The traitors of the Nobles worked together with the beta werewolf (the current Lord of the werewolfs), and his followers, to trick Mazuka and Rai and make them fight to death.

-Rai knows the truth but he couldn't explain himself to Mazuka who was out of control.

-Someone saved Rai and hided him, some one among the traitors of the nobles that wasn't really a traitor but a double agent. While Ignes took Mazuka's body and made something so that they can control him like a puppet.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 7, 2014)

^Pretty good

Why must Rai kill everything he loves


----------



## Starburst~ (Jan 7, 2014)

Zuhaitz said:


> ...



Pretty much what I'm thinking only Rai went to sleep on his own and this won't be a fight to the death. Rai or Franky might talk Mufasa down.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 7, 2014)

Zuhaitz said:


> I predict the following things will be known in the next chapters:
> 
> -Unlike with the Nobles, the werewolf's Lord is simply the one that has fought and shown to be the strongest individual, the alpha werewolf. And Majuka was the strongest to ever exit, almost equal in power to Rai and more powerful than even the past Lord of the Nobles.
> 
> ...



other than the first one the rest should be  obvious.  i always hoped that double agent will be  roctis but oh well


----------



## haegar (Jan 7, 2014)

I think regardless of Roctis having recieved some more depth shortly before the end him being the saviour of Rai would be giving him too much credit.

Atm I am thinking 1st Elder is mastmind villain and 3rd Elder maybe the hidden traitor who helped Rai survive, if that dont hold true, possibly there STILL is some faction or person other than noble/wolf/union who has meddled in this.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 7, 2014)

So Tesuma 1st Elder is Lord Class+ 



notbad.jpg


----------



## haegar (Jan 7, 2014)

we don't know if the first elder is that strong, if he had been in the first place there would have been no need to pit Rai and Muzaka against each other?! He does not need to be so by now as the 2 sole remaining superpowers so to speak prly are both weakend...


----------



## Stannis (Jan 7, 2014)

the 1st is the most ambiguous character atm standing even above the werewolves lord in the union.



haegar said:


> I think regardless of Roctis having recieved some more depth shortly before the end him being the saviour of Rai would be giving him too much credit.



he's the one that  was introduced first and got the most panel time. and he always gave the feel that he didn't betray rai because he wanted to, which turned out to be true after all. him being still working for rai's sake despite being on the evil side would've been awesome imo. it would've given him much more depth and it would make him a much better villain.  i don't like that he had the same treatment like the rest of the elders we had so far.  
antagonists are noblesse weak point. 



> Atm I am thinking 1st Elder is mastmind villain and 3rd Elder maybe the hidden traitor who helped Rai survive, if that dont hold true, possibly there STILL is some faction or person other than noble/wolf/union who has meddled in this.



there's still a possibility that the 1st/3rd can be nobles but it's highly unlikely imo.   and there's still the "them" we always heard of, they're probably the remaining traitors but they could still be some 3rd faction


----------



## Sablés (Jan 7, 2014)

haegar said:


> we don't know if the first elder is that strong, if he had been in the first place there would have been no need to pit Rai and Muzaka against each other?! He does not need to be so by now as the 2 sole remaining superpowers so to speak prly are both weakend...



I wasn't being completely serious however, when you put it that way:


1) There's a difference between fighting smarter and fighting harder. Why take on the Noblesse when there's others that can do the job competently with no risk to his person?

2) Isn't the Current Werewolf Lord the 2nd Elder? Can't imagine the first being weaker than him from a plot standpoint. Would support my views on the matter


----------



## Stannis (Jan 7, 2014)

and there's still the since when were you under the impression that elders went from 1 to 13 option


----------



## haegar (Jan 7, 2014)

well, the one who spirited rai away to his coffin and possibly made the coffin be found again and show up near franky doesn't need to be a noble neccessarily. Actually, IF Tesuma rly survived and turned Elder, maybe HE is the third who did stuff due to his past with Franky?

As for Roctis, I feel he did get slightly better treatment than the other noble traitors already. Him having saved Rai would sort of clash with his attitude of *I made that decision for Ignes even if I dislike it and so I will pull through with it 100% now that I went over the line* - It would need a very fleshed out backstory from the past to make his doubts about his decisions so palpable as to have driven him to save Rai and keep it a secret from the Union for so long. Besides, Rai was the biggest threat to Ignes, it would be weird to go against his beliefs, his tribe, his lord, and Rai, just to save her, and then in turn go back on that by keeping the biggest threat to her existence alive ...

edit:


Boshi said:


> and there's still the since when were you under the impression that elders went from 1 to 13 option





let's better not go there 

edit2:



Sabl?s said:


> I wasn't being completely serious however, when you put it that way:
> 
> 
> 1) There's a difference between fighting smarter and fighting harder. Why take on the Noblesse when there's others that can do the job competently with no risk to his person?
> ...



1) holds perfectly true. nobody in his right mind would needlessly fight neither of them while they have their full powers at their disposal.

2) however, yeah sure, 1st Elder is almost certainly significantly stronger than 2nd, but we do not know for a fact how big the gap between the 2nd strongest werewolf and godlike tier of Rai and Muzaka is. So even if 2nd is hell strong, and 1st yet way stronger, both might yet fall short of Rai/Muzaka @100% by far


----------



## Stannis (Jan 7, 2014)

haegar said:


> As for Roctis, I feel he did get slightly better treatment than the other noble traitors already. Him having saved Rai would sort of clash with *his attitude of *I made that decision for Ignes even if I dislike it and so I will pull through with it 100% now that I went over the line* *- It would need a very fleshed out backstory from the past to make his doubts about his decisions so palpable as to have driven him to save Rai and keep it a secret from the Union for so long. Besides, Rai was the biggest threat to Ignes, it would be weird to go against his beliefs, his tribe, his lord, and Rai, just to save her, and then in turn go back on that by keeping the biggest threat to her existence alive ..


may as well change that attitude and give him the proper backstory that can bond well with the new plot. ignes was just introduced some 10 chapters ago  



> let's better not go there ...



that would be the best twist ever


----------



## haegar (Jan 7, 2014)

Boshi said:


> may as well change that attitude and give him the proper backstory that can bond well with the new plot. ignes was just introduced some 10 chapters ago



granted, it was apparent at some stages that plot and characters was yet under development and slightly changed or evolved along the way, but that was mostly in the early parts of the story? not sure if gonna happen here, but who knows... maybe you are right...

The biggest thing that I can hold against this would be it taking a lot of tension and surprise out of the plot at large. If it all was Roctis there is no mysterious other person with an agenda of their own somewhere between the sides of this struggle. 

The two biggest questions atm are:

*1)* the mastermind character that is the missing link between the Lukedonian traitors on the one hand and the werewolf traitors around 2nd on the other, AND, 

*2)* the mysterious person who is involved in all of this from chapter one, somewhat set things in motion by helping Rai/Franky  survive/reunite and YET chose to stay hidden and not take sides openly through all what since entailed. If the later were _*just Roctis*_ having second thoughts I feel the overall plotline would be diminished more than neccessary - regardless of what good it would do to his character development ...



> that would be the best twist ever



would that mean that the least Elder is in truth behind it all? See, I told ya Crombell will be Franky's nemesis 

well, to get serious again , not gonna happen, Crombell is good sport and all and still will have his role to play, but surely despite him being older and stronger than he looks, he is not amongst the characters that took part in the beginning of this story


----------



## Sablés (Jan 7, 2014)

I think he meant more along the lines of there being a 0th Elder going from 0-13.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 7, 2014)

On the small subject of best treated traitor, I actually thing Zarga is the best in that respect for me. Compared to Urokai and Roctis, his character was not given as much spotlight persay. I dunno, I just like his attitude and design the most and to me, he comes off as a less pathetic version of Roctis (who in the end amounted to being his daughters bitch until he eventually died for her dumbass ). Zarga's motives were never deeply fleshed out like Roctis and Urokai aside from him simply just having a change of opinion that differed from Lukedonia (which is pretty easy to understand if you look at how Roctis thought in general). Least to me, his motives allowed him to keep alot of dignity to his character and all his battles had him acting pretty cool overall even up to his death where he got some sort of redemption. 

A pity he did not survive or at least get to show more of his skills in a flashback.

As for the 1st Elder, he's most likely going to be someone very unexpected I guess. Stronger than the 2nd Elder who is the current lord of werewolves. Though I'm doubtful that the 2nd Elder is stronger than Muzaka but that's only because I hold the previous leaders with high esteem in terms of strength rather than their successors.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 7, 2014)

exacta. that would make a room for the 3 traitors to be in the elders ranks. 

E: yup. after roctis' death zarga became my favorite shown traitor. he had the best character between them. roctis' reasons for betrayal was so underwhelming. and the repeated art fuck ups didn't help roctis in the design department.


----------



## haegar (Jan 7, 2014)

and it might make a nice twist, sometime soon we get introduced to third and first, and it all seems to add up more or less and then suddenly, outa nowhere ... 


ok, ya sold me on #0 Elder 

anyways, room for remaining traitors nonewithstanding I think by next arc at the latest it's time for the big human race villains, we have the Lukedonian traitors, we have the infighting werewolf traitors, but what is still lacking is some Franky tier human who was involved in all of this from the getgo ... There ought to be somebody who was high up in the Union prior to Franky's entanglement with them who survived till today, and that would be the guy up top I suppose ...


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 7, 2014)

R.I.P Rai nice knowing you.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 9, 2014)

I spend 3 days reading all 312 chapters, this is too good. You go Koreans 

Elder 3 is obviously human and we all know who that is.


----------



## Jad (Jan 10, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> I spend 3 days reading all 312 chapters, this is too good. You go Koreans
> 
> Elder 3 is obviously human and we all know who that is.



I did the exact same thing...EXACT. I love this manga.

But Far out, Frankenstein and Raizel have been Mary Sues for quite a while in the manga, until they started meeting people around the Elders strength. They finished their opponents in like one move everytime. Raizel is sort of a still Mary Sue, his perfect in everywhere, only flaw is his life force being drained; Funny thing is Frankenstein keeps saying his Master is being pushed passed his limit, yet Raizel only has a little blood dribble. Would like to see this guy get some dirt on him. Also sort of weird to have a Main character who is a 'god' in the universe...

Anyways, does anyone believe Pedro the teacher is special in someway? Ever since I started reading the manga I just have had this gut feeling Pedro is special. In fact, I was expecting him to do something big, but at the moment nothing. I hope his awesomely powerful...

And Shinwoo being called something unatural for his ability to beat trained fighters, but nothing being added on by the author, that is sort of weird. I thought he was going to be the main character, like the Naruto or Goku of the series. I wander if he will be a major fighting force soon...

I guess it's too late, this manga may end in a 100 chapters considering how many Elders have fallen.


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 10, 2014)

Jad said:


> But Far out, Frankenstein and Raizel have been Mary Sues for quite a while in the manga, until they started meeting people around the Elders strength. They finished their opponents in like one move everytime. Raizel is sort of a still Mary Sue, his perfect in everywhere, only flaw is his life force being drained; Funny thing is Frankenstein keeps saying his Master is being pushed passed his limit, yet Raizel only has a little blood dribble. Would like to see this guy get some dirt on him. Also sort of weird to have a Main character who is a 'god' in the universe...
> .



A Mary sue is too perfect and lacking in realism  to be interesting but how can they be imperfect and realistc in a comedy about vampires with shonnen elements if you really want a deep character developments or for the main to struggle there are other works.

Noblesse is for the lols and to see Frank/Rai kick some bad guys ass and the autor does a great job at that.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 10, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> Elder 3 is obviously human and we all know who that is.



Whoooo?????


----------



## Stannis (Jan 10, 2014)

Jad said:


> Anyways, does anyone believe Pedro the teacher is special in someway? Ever since I started reading the manga I just have had this gut feeling Pedro is special. In fact, I was expecting him to do something big, but at the moment nothing. I hope his awesomely powerful...



I always thought he's somehow connected to M-24


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 10, 2014)

I thought he would be M-21's new bro after M-24 died, honestly


----------



## haegar (Jan 10, 2014)

I fear the farthest Pedro will ever get is being wrongly acknowledged as modified human by old man landegere


----------



## Jad (Jan 10, 2014)

I'll tell you why I got suspcious of Pedro being some sort of powerhouse.

less flashy version

Here Rai says he thought the Gate Guard was impressive. And we know how Rai can sense people of power.

------------------------------

less flashy version

Then here he talks about him again, as if something with Pedro is up.

------------------------------

Now I know they can be seen as a joke plot-line, which for all fairness, is probably what I should be seeing it as. But just my gut feeling tells me these were subtle hints. I guess I just want Pedro to do something...


----------



## Blunt (Jan 10, 2014)

Who the fuck is Pedro?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 10, 2014)

blunt said:


> Who the fuck is Pedro?



According to google


----------



## haegar (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Blunt (Jan 10, 2014)

Hustler said:


> According to google


Elder #1 confirmed ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Deleted member 237067 (Jan 13, 2014)

RAWs are out:


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 13, 2014)

Scan is out

less flashy version

Eh, chapter was kind of short and the art is starting to slack again. The fight itself is also suffering from it.

Flashback was interesting though. I do wonder what's the story with Muzaka


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 13, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 




As I thought, it seems that the fight between Rai and Mazuka will be resolved through words as soon as the latter woke up to his sense of time. No one has to die.. I guess this is the direction of the fight


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 13, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



New attack or 'kamikaze'?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 13, 2014)

Muzaka seems way too powerful to stay on in the story. I wonder how they're going to end him.


----------



## haegar (Jan 13, 2014)

oh fuck, the ring 

poor dude looks mindfucked ... somebody better get through to him...


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 13, 2014)

Nothing much happend in the end so much pointless scenes and the reason for there fight still is a big mistery. I hope the autor show us how Raizel got stuck on his coffin for 820 years and why Muzaka turn his fangs at him.


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 13, 2014)

blunt said:


> Elder #1 confirmed ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Yep look legit to me. \ >o< /


----------



## Starburst~ (Jan 13, 2014)

Hustler said:


> Muzaka seems way too powerful to stay on in the story. I wonder how they're going to end him.



Current werewolf lord maybe.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 13, 2014)

Yoburi said:


> Nothing much happend in the end so much pointless scenes and the reason for there fight still is a big mistery. *I hope the autor show us how Raizel got stuck on his coffin for 820 years* and why Muzaka turn his fangs at him.



I believe when that happens the webtoon will be over or close to being over...I mean that is the only thing that is keeping the story from being boring


----------



## Dragash1 (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm hoping Muzaka doesnt die and becomes friends with Rai again.

And maybe a fight  between Muzaka vs the new Werewolf Lord. 
that would be better then Rai killin of everyone which is becoming boring.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 13, 2014)

Muzaka probably doesn't have much time to live. Rai will manage to TNJ his real self and then he'll kick the bucket. 

the scene were Frankenstein was about to use his power was kewl. I want to see him ignoring Rai's commands one day.


----------



## Xin (Jan 15, 2014)

I catched up to this fuck awesome, legendary piece of manhwa . 

When is release day and wtf.. I really hope Rai is getting some life force back. 

Would quit the manhwa if he dies. ;_;


----------



## Xin (Jan 15, 2014)

Favorite Characters: 

1. Rai
2. Frankstein

Damn.. those two.. one of the best character designes I've ever seen. The whole concept of this manhwa is awesome.


----------



## haegar (Jan 15, 2014)

the conneisseur's week ends with the breaker new waves on fridays and starts with *noblesse on mondays*  

p.s. the better scans/trans by easygoing usually come out 24-48h laters ...


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 15, 2014)

Xin said:


> I catched up to this fuck awesome, legendary piece of manhwa .
> 
> When is release day and wtf.. I really hope Rai is getting some life force back.
> 
> Would quit the manhwa if he dies. ;_;



Noblesse is awesome when you read all in 3 to 7 days but it's so sad when you catched up. This manhwa will be a masterpiece when it's finished.


----------



## Xin (Jan 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



RAI


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 20, 2014)

Xin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> RAI




*Spoiler*: __ 



Doesn't look too good for him indeed...


----------



## Xin (Jan 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



IF HE DIES 

I SWEAR TO GOD


----------



## Morglay (Jan 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 




"Frankenstein..." 
"Yes Master?" 
"If I die... Make sure you find him some trousers.... Hurry."


----------



## Stannis (Jan 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



fuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuck


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 20, 2014)

Scan is out

106 raw


----------



## Darth (Jan 20, 2014)

well that was fun. 

I hope Rai is okay...


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 20, 2014)

Art and even the effects are actually good for a change this chapter. Not only that but this fight is pretty nice. It's the first time we've seen Rai get so aggressive in a battle before (when usually he is just casting abilities from afar).

I find it downright hilarious how all the elders are pretending they don't know who Rai and Muzaka are just because they want to protect their secrets since Crombel is around 

I just hope that all of them take this time to run away while Muzaka is weakened. I really don't want to see him die here. The potential he has is far too great for an almost dead Rai to somehow kill him and it wouldn't even make sense at this point either unless somehow his power vanishing randomly would allow him to land a killing blow, but that would be pretty disappointing too.

Seems Crombel has one of his assassins scoping out the island too. All his keikaku's coming along nicely. I wonder what the 2nd Elder will do now though. He looked pretty rustled by Muzaka's revelation. Pity Roctis and the 9th died because they wont have to deal with The Union learning their rebel details.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 20, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> Art and even the effects are actually good for a change this chapter. Not only that but this fight is pretty nice. It's the first time we've seen Rai get so aggressive in a battle before (when usually he is just casting abilities from afar).
> 
> *I find it downright hilarious how all the elders are pretending they don't know who Rai and Muzaka are just because they want to protect their secrets since Crombel is around *
> 
> ...



Not just crombell, I think the werewolves will have their doubts about working with the Nobles and Humans right now. Would be fun to see the 2nd and 5th elder defect. 
Also, with Rai out of the picture, the Nobles will have to make their move (if they want to stop that Muzaka, it will probably be a job for the Lord herself..) Though Perhaps Muzaka is weakened enough for Franky to take him down?


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 20, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Not just crombell, I think the werewolves will have their doubts about working with the Nobles and Humans right now. Would be fun to see the 2nd and 5th elder defect.



I doubt they will defect. At the very least, it seems Elder 1-3 are very close to each other (but that's just my impression).

Makes me even more curious about their identities.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 20, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> I doubt they will defect. At the very least, it seems Elder 1-3 are very close to each other (but that's just my impression).
> 
> Makes me even more curious about their identities.



But we know next to nothing about them 

We do know the 5th is rather close with Franky, and that hiding Muzaka isn't really funny for the current Lord of the werewolves. They ought to have some response to the way their former leader is treated, right?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2014)

This is the first time we've ever seen Raizel seriously hurt


----------



## Muk (Jan 20, 2014)

ack, damn it no time to read it right now but so good just scanning over it


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 20, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> But we know next to nothing about them
> 
> We do know the 5th is rather close with Franky, and that hiding Muzaka isn't really funny for the current Lord of the werewolves. They ought to have some response to the way their former leader is treated, right?



I only get the impression they are probably close to eachother because they are all high ranking (top 3 elders) and I doubt they would betray each other (we already had that with Roctis and the 9th). They seem to act well enough around eachother to know how to keep secrets while giving enough information for them to figure out what's going on like in the latest chapter.

Anyway, whatever Roctis and the 9th did doesn't really determine how the 2nd should view The Union as a whole since they were already suspected for foul play. Not like The Union did it. If anything, I'd say the rest of the traitor clan leaders outside The Union would be more suspicious now if anything.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 20, 2014)

Muzaka is a beast and I like his design. Hope he doesn't go down here.


----------



## Xin (Jan 20, 2014)

I love how he never loses his dignity.


----------



## Ababu (Jan 20, 2014)

wait was that raizel's soul coming out of his mouth in the last panel.... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.mangapanda.com/noblesse/313/19




if so.. holy fuck...


----------



## Blunt (Jan 20, 2014)

No that's just his breath.

Still, Rai...


----------



## Xin (Jan 20, 2014)

If Rai dies. 

IF HE DIES

FUCK


----------



## dream (Jan 20, 2014)

Damn, it just doesn't feel right to see Rai like this.


----------



## Ero Grimmy (Jan 20, 2014)

Rai Can't Die, can he? 

Guys, guys he will not die, I am sure, if he does   

Dammit, Franky give him some Ramen...


----------



## Stannis (Jan 20, 2014)

this doesn't feel right. this doesn't feel right at all. 
still, fucking rai managed to put him down for a while even in that state. it could be that muzaka's power is also fluctuating for some reason or another but i hope it's not the case here.  the fight was awesome with the effects and all. 

so it was a situation where muzaka attacked the humans and rai had to protect them. figured that much.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 20, 2014)

Well judging by the EG Scans, it seems very likely that this battle is over. I wonder where/how/why Muzaka suddenly disappeared.


----------



## Mizura (Jan 21, 2014)

I think Muzaka will end up in Seoul, collapse, be found by the kids and be nursed back to consciousness by them. And then we'll get a repeat of the beginning of Noblesse, except with Werewolf version.

And then it'll turn out that M-21 either has Muzaka's heart or the heart of someone related to him.

Maybe.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh my gosh, Rai struggled! This is something new~


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 21, 2014)

Mizura said:


> I think Muzaka will end up in Seoul, collapse, be found by the kids and be nursed back to consciousness by them. And then we'll get a repeat of the beginning of Noblesse, except with Werewolf version.
> 
> And then it'll turn out that M-21 either has Muzaka's heart or the heart of someone related to him.
> 
> Maybe.



THat would be fucking awesome if you put the classic "memory lost" on top of that this could be a Werebless manhwa.


----------



## Xin (Jan 21, 2014)

I hate any idea not involving Rai being alife.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 21, 2014)

Unless he has another surprise up his sleeves with all his seals gone, the big sleep looks next...


----------



## Zuhaitz (Jan 21, 2014)

What if Muzaka's anger toward humans is related to the heart of M-21?
Rai did say that the origin of his powers (the were wolf heart) is not to be taken lightly...


----------



## Eigengrau (Jan 26, 2014)

Zuhaitz said:


> What if Muzaka's anger toward humans is related to the heart of M-21?
> Rai did say that the origin of his powers (the were wolf heart) is not to be taken lightly...



I sort of feel if M21 had Muzaka's heart he'd be a little stronger by now, I think the heart will be from one of Muzaka's close relations, if at all to do with Muzaka


----------



## dream (Jan 26, 2014)

It could be the heart of Muzaka's wife/child.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 27, 2014)

it can make a nice twist and make bro-21 relevant again but why would cromblel have such high value heart and use it in some failed experiment on top of that


----------



## Stannis (Jan 27, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 




fucking karias  
please tell me he's the principal or something


----------



## haegar (Jan 27, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



obviously he is just one of the special guards taking his duties veeeery seriously


----------



## haegar (Jan 27, 2014)

well, the talk gave less info than one would hope ...
bit of an interim chapter I guess ...


----------



## Stannis (Jan 27, 2014)

"their clothes were ruined" 

never change rai


----------



## Ababu (Jan 27, 2014)

I somehow always liked karias since the day he was introduced;  his tantrums when he was not allowed to go to the human world and the way he non-chalantly addressed the lord... he seemed like tao had suddenly been promoted to the noble or stuff... .... and damn, this is why I hate catching up to the mangas.... once you reach there.. the wait gets agonising every passing week....  .... and oh rai.... ...  tho I must accept... rai still standing was such a relief


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 27, 2014)

If they finish Noblesse, they should start a new series around Karias


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 27, 2014)

Karias


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 27, 2014)

Karias owns dat school


----------



## Blunt (Jan 27, 2014)

Fucking Karias


----------



## Smoke (Jan 27, 2014)

Those 2 guys' face when they said Karias at the same time.


And Karias is fabulous.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 27, 2014)

Karias, greatness was never so damn fine.


----------



## haegar (Feb 3, 2014)

awesome, waas just about to go look for it 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 well, looks like maybe some info on rai's state and on #2's plans perhap with some laughs thrown in at school


----------



## Xin (Feb 3, 2014)

Damn that chapter was so short.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 3, 2014)

[sp]hoping rai said about muzaka and what happened between them 

2nd elder for fv? 
[/sp]


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 3, 2014)

Another fantastic Karias chapter?


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 3, 2014)

Karias trolling never gets old 

Rai's condition is getting pretty terrible though. Honestly, I don't know how he can deal with all the enemies left in the series. Muzaka alone should be enough to kill him at least in terms of power usage so I really wonder what the authors plan for him is. 

2nd Elders comment on The Union is pretty interesting also. I expected him to be very loyal to them but it seems he doesn't give much of a shit about them and possibly plans to eradicate them in the future. From the way he spoke, it seems like he doesn't believe the 1st and 3rd Elders are a threat to him. Makes one wonder about their identities. I had thought if perhaps the 3rd Elder was a werewolf too but judging from how he commented on wondering which elders were involved with Roctis and the 9th, it now makes me seriously question the race of the 1st and 3rd. 

It seems unlikely to my they would be nobles judging by how Roctis mentioned them being out side of The Union. This chapter at least makes it seem less apparent in having anymore werewolves as Elders. Though if there is one, there is always the potential for betrayal I guess. Muzaka himself was claimed to have betrayed the werewolves (or perhaps he was the one betrayed by them but they made a fake story).

I really want to know who the 1st and 3rd elders are already


----------



## haegar (Feb 3, 2014)

damn, given how curious 5th was about Muzaka I was hoping there was more info in there. at the least she shut her trap and looked all serious during that chat with the 2nd so I'm guessing she is keeping her thoughts to herself and that might mean she will do her own way of intel gathering eventually. With those 2 being sent to Korea it seems highly likely she will have another run in with Franky eventually.

Question is, will Muzaka really show up there? I got no clue. If he doesn't possibly Ignes draged him along somehow? That would presumably not be a good thing.

As for Rai's condition, only way I see for Rai to make it till end of series is a long row of asspulls and lucky matchups or Franky making some serious breakthrough and resupplying his power/life force somehow... I wonder, given that the Dark Speak seems to be capable of storing life energy maybe there might even be such a way, in theory at least ...


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2014)

One of the remaining elders is Franky's apprentice right?

The number 1 will be equivalent of noblesse in power and or rank.

I say one human and one non-human who's a different race than what we've seen so far.

Could be a legendary last of it's kind deal.


----------



## Darth (Feb 3, 2014)

Could be the previous Lord.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2014)

Isn't the last one in eternal sleep?

Pretty sure the final rebel nobles would be aware of it.


----------



## haegar (Feb 3, 2014)

If the previous Lord were still around and #1 of the Union the #2wolf wouldnt be so cocksure they can wipe em out whenever they want.
Chances are #1 Elder is a) human, b) mastermind of the treacherous plot from back in the day and c) very strong but below both Muzaka and Rai at full potential. As for #3, probably a fodder or Franky's apprentice from back then...


----------



## Stannis (Feb 3, 2014)

damn only one week  

i don't care if it's asspull. rai needs to be healed asap.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2014)

haegar said:


> If the previous Lord were still around and #1 of the Union the #2wolf wouldnt be so cocksure they can wipe em out whenever they want.
> Chances are #1 Elder is a) human, b) mastermind of the treacherous plot from back in the day and c) very strong but below both Muzaka and Rai at full potential. As for #3, probably a fodder or Franky's apprentice from back then...



Just to be sure, is Franky's apprentice really a Union leader? I can't remember if this was implied with panel I saw of him (which looked like a young angry and cocksure nobel we know and love )


----------



## Stannis (Feb 3, 2014)

damn only one week  

i don't care if it's asspull. rai needs to be healed asap.


----------



## Xin (Feb 3, 2014)

Rai needs to get back into shape.


----------



## Muk (Feb 3, 2014)

well it is assumed that franky's apprentice died a few hundred years ago

if he somehow managed to survive he'd be really old


----------



## Zuhaitz (Feb 3, 2014)

The first elder may be some human, like Frank's old student. But I thin that they will be the last 2 traitor that are to appear, and that the last human villian will be Crombel after he surpass Frank's level by far with the knowledge of the 1st elder and the one he is about to get.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 3, 2014)

I want to read a spin off called "The adventures of Headmaster Karias." 

Side Note

What does this advert at the end of the chapter say?

[sp][/sp]


----------



## The End (Feb 3, 2014)

Maybe there is some kind of condition to restoring his power without sleeping, absorbing a humans life force or something. Seems like it would fit his character of always wanting to protect humans.


----------



## haegar (Feb 3, 2014)

as if Rai would ever do something like that  

Franky however


----------



## Stannis (Feb 3, 2014)

he'll just pour some human blood in his tea


----------



## Xin (Feb 3, 2014)

What happens when he makes a contract tho. 

Does it strengthen or weaken him?


----------



## Darth (Feb 3, 2014)

Xin said:


> What happens when he makes a contract tho.
> 
> Does it strengthen or weaken him?



Well, we know it strengthens the subject of the contract. It hasn't shown if it works the same way for the one giving the contract.


----------



## Xin (Feb 3, 2014)

I sure hope it does. 

It would be a way to get him some power back.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 3, 2014)

Fucking Karias


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2014)

haegar said:


> as if Rai would ever do something like that
> 
> Franky however



Just a thought:

Could Franky use his spear

connect it up to machines 

which connects to Rai

and help power him up again this way?


----------



## haegar (Feb 3, 2014)

the problem with the spear is that you gotta force it to relinquish power to somebody wielding it, its prime attribute is to consume it ... however due to that it should be a considerable amount in it.

alternative notion: soul weapons accumulate the power of the prior generations. what if based on the spear research they would somehow manage to make a soul weapon for rai, and then they somehow charge it not with the lifeforce of dead people, but maybe everybody from school circle and lukedonia contributes some ... something like SS did to restore ichigo's powers in the fullbring arc... 

well bleach is a crap example, but like soulweapon for rai charged with power or life force willingly given or some such?

I still am thinking there is a chance that Muzaka and Rai make up and Muzaka sacrifices  himself to restore Rai, at least partially ...

edit: maybe raskreia could do something too, given she is the only one else with blood field powers? but she can't afford to diminish her own strength so I dunno. Maybe she will give the 2nd sword she still hasnt taken up to him and he can somehow absorb a part of ragnarok?

wildly speculating here obviously


----------



## Mizura (Feb 4, 2014)

Hmm. Any assumptions as to how Noblesse will progress in terms of story structure? I think it's safe to assume that we have most of the fodder groups taken care of (lesser modified humans, DA5, bunch of unimportant elders). Currently, on the 'antagonist' side, the ones still around are:
- 1st elder
- 3rd elder
- The werewolves: Muzaka, 2nd Elder (Lord of the Werewolves), 5th Elder, Kentas
- Ignes
- Crombel

The next arc will probably center around the werewolves, and then we'll learn what happened to Rai. I suspect humans probably killed someone close to Muzaka (or at least were suspected of doing so), and M-21 may be the recipient of that werewolf's heart. Muzaka went into a rage and wanted to kill humans, only to be stopped by Rai. The werewolves, thinking that the Nobles conspired against the werewolves, proceeded to join the Union. Of course, all this was part of a conspiracy by the traitor clan heads, who then dumped all the blame on Rai. If Muzaka learns that he was tricked, the werewolves may break off from the Union. All this may take one or two arcs, and may involve the rest of Lukedonia.

After this we'd be left with the 1st and 3rd elders, Ignes (unless she's revealed as the source of the issues with the werewolves) and Crombel. Crombel will likely be the final villain, so the other elders come first. Depending on what they've been doing, and on whether Lukedonia was involved in the previous arc, Lukedonia may get involved, especially with Rai so weakened. Raskreia will need to get personally involved sooner or later, maybe finally master that Ragnarok.

And then we get final villain Dr. Crombel, probably vs Frankenstein. Thoughts?

Noblesse is good at dragging things out, so all this could still take a few years.


----------



## Jaap (Feb 4, 2014)

Well, for my own amusement I took the list the Noblesse wiki got of the Elders and added their first appearance and if so demise.

1st Elder- Unknown 			

2nd Elder- The Lord of Werewolves		Chapter 304

3rd Elder-  Unknown

4th Elder- Roctis Kravei (Deceased)			234-	310

5th Elder- Unnamed Werewolf				265-

6th Elder- Urokai Agvain (Deceased)			274-	279

7th Elder- Zarga Siriana (Deceased)			265-	279

8th Elder- Unnamed Cyborg (Deceased)			265-	275

9th Elder- Unnamed Modified Human (Deceased)		235-	309

10th Elder- Rostere (Deceased)				252-	261

11th Elder- Muar (Deceased)				252-	260

12th Elder- Unnamed Modified Human (Deceased)		154-	234

13th Elder- Dr. Crombel 				45-

All I can say from this is that I can't imagine it's gonna take years for the 1st and 3rd Elders to be revealed seeing the pace in which that they appear.

I don't have a great recollection of everything that happened, but I think we haven't seen 2 of the 6 traitor clan leaders right? So it would make sense that they are the remaining Elders. But I also remember reading that Roctis is the highest noble Elder or something like that. Or that the Elder Nobles we've seen are the only ones.

I suppose I can't really add anything to the discussion other then that it seems unlikely that the lord of the werewolves is gonna be second to a modified human or a ordinary clan leader.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 4, 2014)

oh shit a Noblesse thread!!

hey guys.

loving the series.

and the loads of info you share here. I sometimes get lost in that world


----------



## Stannis (Feb 4, 2014)

Jaap said:


> I don't have a great recollection of everything that happened, but I think we haven't seen 2 of the 6 traitor clan leaders right? S*o it would make sense that they are the remaining Elders.* But I also remember reading that Roctis is the highest noble Elder or something like that. Or that the Elder Nobles we've seen are the only ones.



there are 6 traitor gajus
3 of them are elders

*Spoiler*: __ 



 4th Elder- Roctis Kravei (Deceased) 234- 310
6th Elder- Urokai Agvain (Deceased) 274- 279
7th Elder- Zarga Siriana (Deceased) 265- 279



only 2 elder positions left for the 3 remaining traitors 
we already know one of them, that wrinkly ancient fuck we saw in the last flashback (lagus)

it's unlikely that the remaining 2 elders are nobles. for now.


----------



## Jaap (Feb 4, 2014)

Ah I see, I vaguely remember reading this. Do you happen to know which chapter this was stated? I would be interested in revisiting that.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 4, 2014)

that it's unlikely the remaining elders are nobles? wasn't stated. pure speculation. they're probably the "them" group elders were talking about (282). 
notice that roctis was the one most affected by hearing about rai being alive.. because he's the only noble elder left. 

if you're asking about lagus he appeared in ch.290

oh and roctis wasn't stated to be the highest ranking noble in the union, but if the remaining elders aren't nobles then yeah he is. you've probably read it in this thread.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 4, 2014)

Well its time for the Lord of Vampires to start fighting. 

Cause Rai is in no condition to be ducking it out with the Lord of Werewolfs or Mizuki again. Honestly i would not be surprised if Franky could beat Rai in his condition, but for now i will assume Rai is still Boss tier in strength.


----------



## Rai (Feb 10, 2014)

316 RAW:


----------



## Xin (Feb 10, 2014)

I think this will be a sad chapter.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 10, 2014)

Translation is up (REVOLUTION!!!)

Karias clueless as always 

Seriously: this guy deserves his own spinoff


----------



## CA182 (Feb 10, 2014)

I f*cking love Karias. 

Although I get a really horrible feeling about Rai... He's acting like a dead man walking.


----------



## haegar (Feb 10, 2014)

so Muzaka lost himself eh, ...

that was apprent already earlier, why the dragout :/


----------



## Stannis (Feb 10, 2014)

nothing happened: the chapter. 

eh guess it's ok after all the shit that happened lately. 

karias blerster. has a nice ring to it


----------



## Stannis (Feb 10, 2014)

* bloster 

The Gamer Chapter 23


----------



## Blunt (Feb 10, 2014)

Rai: "It's bearable." 

I'm sensing flashback next week. My guess is the Union tricked Muzaka into thinking the humans killed his mate/kid and that's why he wants to kill them all. M-21 probably has the heart of whoever it was too.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 10, 2014)

hopefully flashback next. frankenstein seemed to know about this person that muzaka lost.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 10, 2014)

blunt said:


> Rai: "It's bearable."
> 
> I'm sensing flashback next week. My guess is the Union tricked Muzaka into thinking the humans killed his mate/kid and that's why he wants to kill them all. *M-21 probably has the heart of whoever it was too*.



Wouldn't that aim Muzaka's fury towards Crombell?


----------



## Smoke (Feb 10, 2014)

Fucking Karias.



How is the author going to solve this Rai issue? I need to know.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 10, 2014)

Bout time we learned the full name of Karias


----------



## Roman (Feb 11, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Wouldn't that aim Muzaka's fury towards Crombell?



Probably, but who's to say Muzaka knows it was Crombell who got Muzaka's son killed? It's likely he just doesn't know who really did, and that Crombell even laid false evidence to trick him.

However, how is it that Crombell got hold of the heart of Muzaka's son who supposedly died 800+ years ago? It doesn't seem like Crombell has been alive for that long, much less already conducting research back then. M21's heart probably belongs to someone else entirely. I could be wrong but that's my thought on it.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 11, 2014)

we don't know if it was his son yet. probably his waifu or something.


----------



## Roman (Feb 11, 2014)

Boshi said:


> we don't know if it was his son yet. probably his waifu or something.



Doesn't matter. Whoever it was, Crombell couldn't have done it seeing as he wasn't even alive back then. I'm just saying it was his son as an example.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 11, 2014)

Can't be Crombell he saw the two fighting and didn't reconize Muzaka at all.


----------



## Random Stranger (Feb 11, 2014)

Karias saved the chapter.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 11, 2014)

>M-21
>has muzaka's waifu's heart


Man that's so weird.


----------



## haegar (Feb 11, 2014)

that could actually turn out to be fact 0.o


----------



## Roman (Feb 11, 2014)

Whoever it was that Muzaka lost, and if it does turn out that person's heart is now M21's, I wonder how the hell Crombell got his hands on it 800+ years after his/her death.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 11, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Whoever it was that Muzaka lost, and if it does turn out that person's heart is now M21's, I wonder how the hell Crombell got his hands on it 800+ years after his/her death.



Perhaps he stole it from Ignes and that spidergramps elder? Crombell is a shady guy after all.


----------



## Roman (Feb 12, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Perhaps he stole it from Ignes and that spidergramps elder? Crombell is a shady guy after all.



Hmm, that could be it I suppose. There's the question of how they managed to preserve that heart for so long, but they did manage it with Muzaka so it's not impossible.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 12, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Hmm, that could be it I suppose. There's the question of how they managed to preserve that heart for so long, but they did manage it with Muzaka so it's not impossible.



Indeed! And it would be strange to keep the remain of that person which Muzaka lost, perhaps they intended to keep it as insurance he wouldn't turn on them; 'you kill them and we revive/recreate your wife/son/daughter/thingy'.

Still, I doubt Crombell would use such important 'ingredients' on simple experiments (he thought M21 was a failure after all, and didn't seem to care either). Unless he didn't know about it and simply sought parts of werewolves to experiment on?


----------



## Roman (Feb 12, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Indeed! And it would be strange to keep the remain of that person which Muzaka lost, perhaps they intended to keep it as insurance he wouldn't turn on them; 'you kill them and we revive/recreate your wife/son/daughter/thingy'.



Idk about that. Muzaka seems genuinely angry with humans. He wouldn't have acted the way he did toward Rai if he was doing it because he was being coerced by the union. It also seems like Muzaka's memories are sketchy so it's even possible he doesn't know what the union actually did to him in the first place.



-Ziltoid- said:


> Still, I doubt Crombell would use such important 'ingredients' on simple experiments (he thought M21 was a failure after all, and didn't seem to care either). Unless he didn't know about it and simply sought parts of werewolves to experiment on?



Indeed, he wouldn't, but he also didn't know the heart he stole (if he stole it at all) belonged to the one Muzaka cared for, so he wouldn't have used it for anything too important to begin with. I wouldn't even be surprised if he didn't know it was a werewolf's heart at all actually (unless I'm not remembering something he said).


----------



## Darth (Feb 17, 2014)

oh noes not another death flag


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 17, 2014)

Karias stole another chapter 

Seriously; this guy should've been introduced much much earlier in the series!!


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 17, 2014)

This is not looking good at all for Karias. Franky needs to come back him up quick or he is a dead man.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 17, 2014)

Am I the only one, who for a second, thought this chapter might end up with Karias giving the flowers to the 3rd elder?


I know it's crazy, but so is Karias, and that thought crossed my mind, and I got happy for a bit.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 17, 2014)

I swear to god if Karias dies...

There's no way he can take on the 3rd and 5th Elders together for more than a few minutes. He needs Franky ASAP.


----------



## Darth (Feb 17, 2014)

Smoke said:


> Am I the only one, who for a second, thought this chapter might end up with Karias giving the flowers to the 3rd elder?
> 
> 
> I know it's crazy, but so is Karias, and that thought crossed my mind, and I got happy for a bit.



judging by that chin i'd say the 3rd elder is probably a guy. 

And the 5th is already taken by Franky.


----------



## haegar (Feb 17, 2014)

well, I'll keep it short, thoroughly enjoyable chapter after the last 2 took out the pace a bit for a moment things got back to action really nicely. So Karias is long range also in sensory skills, that's quite something. Pretty badass move he did there 

I'm quite intrigued by the 3rd and what was said, too. It would appear there are 3 factions amongst Union indeed, the third after the traitor nobles and the wolves being the first and third elder duo. Unless these 2 are a so far unmentioned species I am fairly certain they are human.

As for the flowers? I was a bit puzzled there, were they going to a meeting with the KSA and it was for the KSA woman? or did I miss some marriage along the way?

Karias would be tied to a draw with 5th Elder already I suspect, no way he can handle them both. I wonder, will this fight be interrupted by Muzaka butting in? If not, I doubt those three will let Karias solo this and might butt in to buy some time. Only other option is Franky I suppose.

P.S all those worrying about Karias, calm down, the author is enjoying this unruly dude way too much to kill him off needlessly like this, clearly, for now, he has something akin to plot armor due to being the next best funny ridicolous crazy badass right after Franky 

P.P.S am I the only one thinking 3rd Elder was feeling out 5th willingness to distance herself from 2nd Elder should the situation arise? This bodes well for her character development, her enarmourment with Franky, now the 1st/3rd faction tentatively courting her, she's bound to turn into somethign more then a simple blind follower of orders. Hope she stays aroung a long time still and pulls some crazy stunts along the way


----------



## Smoke (Feb 17, 2014)

Darth said:


> judging by that chin i'd say the 3rd elder is probably a guy.
> 
> And the 9th is already taken by Franky.



I like to think everyone's a girl, until firmly stated otherwise.


Also, you meant 5th is taken by Franky. I know that already, they're my otp.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 17, 2014)

haegar said:


> As for the flowers? I was a bit puzzled there, were they going to a meeting with the KSA and it was for the KSA woman? or did I miss some marriage along the way?



It was meant for Yonsu. That's why they told him that she was married.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 17, 2014)

so are the 3rd and 1st humans  



Smoke said:


> Am I the only one, who for a second, thought this chapter might end up with Karias giving the flowers to the 3rd elder?
> 
> 
> I know it's crazy, but so is Karias, and that thought crossed my mind, and I got happy for a bit.


when he threw the flowers and shot his arrow i thought his attack will make the sky rain flowers

something like


----------



## Smoke (Feb 17, 2014)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morglay (Feb 17, 2014)

Karias is the swagosauraus, *nothing* will be able to kill that style.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 17, 2014)

Ch.114

3rd confirmed male


----------



## Butcher (Feb 17, 2014)

Karias with dem beast senses . 

Though I got a feeling the MK-3(In this situation) will have to come back and help him some.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 17, 2014)

Boshi said:


> so are the 3rd and 1st humans


Idk about 1st, but the 3rd seems to be human. He doesn't appear to be a Werewolf or Noble so unless they introduce a new species he's probably human.




> when he threw the flowers and shot his arrow i thought his attack will make the sky rain flowers
> 
> something like


----------



## Sablés (Feb 18, 2014)

Leave Karias alone


----------



## Muk (Feb 18, 2014)

lamo rosy ladyman karias 

bet he'd be able to make the doggy go into heat


----------



## Roman (Feb 18, 2014)

blunt said:


> Idk about 1st, but the 3rd seems to be human. He doesn't appear to be a Werewolf or Noble so unless they introduce a new species he's probably human.



It wouldn't surprise me if the 3rd elder is a human now you mention it. He was pretty concerned with human modification experiments so he might even have his own hands involved so much that he's a modified human as well.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 19, 2014)

What is wrong with this 3 elder he just went to Korea to see the place where everything is going wrong for the Union and them picks a fight with the Noblesse group for no reason.

Why don't he just knocks on Rai door and ask to die  What a moron why can't the Union make a plan first before trying something against the Noblesse, it looks like only Crowbel has a brain in the series.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 19, 2014)

Noblesse is lacking a genuinely good antagonist, even after all 300+chapters. I had hopes for Roctis but we know how that turned out. So far I'm praying Tesuma is first elder, at least then he'll have something going for him.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 19, 2014)

Yoburi said:


> What is wrong with this 3 elder he just went to Korea to see the place where everything is going wrong for the Union and them picks a fight with the Noblesse group for no reason.
> 
> Why don't he just knocks on Rai door and ask to die  What a moron why can't the Union make a plan first before trying something against the Noblesse, it looks like only Crowbel has a brain in the series.



Given Rai's current condition i would not be surrpized at all if the 3rd elder could beat him.

Although i agree dude is being way to cocky. I assume he has a plan though.


----------



## Roman (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah, Rai wouldn't be able to fight anyone in his current condition. I'm still waiting to see exactly what caused his life force to be drained so much that 800 years of sleeping couldn't recover. All in due time I suppose.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 19, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Noblesse is lacking a genuinely good antagonist, even after all 300+chapters. I had hopes for Roctis but we know how that turned out. So far I'm praying Tesuma is first elder, at least then he'll have something going for him.



I don't have much hope for the 1 elder anymore if he is just another random character and not Tesuma i sure he will just charge at the Noblesse and die like all the others.

I just waithing for Crowbel and the Werewolfs to act the Union so far are just a bunch of fodders waithing to die i won't be suprise if Tesuma just stole what he wanted from the Union and them left like Frank did.


----------



## Juri (Feb 24, 2014)

Chapter 318


----------



## haegar (Feb 24, 2014)

dunno, at first quick read I expected more from Karias, both humor wise and in terms of fighting prowess. Kinda hoping the EGscans will do the dialogue some more good, and also hoping he aint done yet - however it seems 3rd used some ability on him, either sending his power into Karias or maybe drawing on his? that's worrysome given the odds of 2vs1 weren't good to begin with. Well, maybe the 3 do better against that brute of a wolf - but given the fact he gave rajak an even fight don't look too good either. Rly wonder how it'll play out, even if Franky were to notice what is going on he can't be in 2 places at once and boith fights need backup - so I kinda suspect Muzaka to interrupt the karias/3rd/5th skirmish at some point...


----------



## Ababu (Feb 24, 2014)

Daamyuumn that was bad... so the 3 minions  are mostly gonna get pwned unless M-21 has the heart of the werewolf who is somehow related to muzaaka.. this is gonna be mostly a werewolf vs werewolf fight.... and Rai is not looking too good  he is talking like he is waiting for muzaka to come over for a cup of tea and then just die in peace


----------



## haegar (Feb 24, 2014)

oh right I forgot about m21  that sure is gonna make that interesting


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 24, 2014)

haegar said:


> dunno, at first quick read I expected more from Karias, both humor wise and in terms of fighting prowess. Kinda hoping the EGscans will do the dialogue some more good, and also hoping he aint done yet - however it seems 3rd used some ability on him, either sending his power into Karias or maybe drawing on his? that's worrysome given the odds of 2vs1 weren't good to begin with. Well, maybe the 3 do better against that brute of a wolf - but given the fact he gave rajak an even fight don't look too good either. Rly wonder how it'll play out, even if Franky were to notice what is going on he can't be in 2 places at once and boith fights need backup - so I kinda suspect Muzaka to interrupt the karias/3rd/5th skirmish at some point...



Well the 5th elder is stronger then Frankenstein so im not really sure what you expected Karias to do other then hold his own which he did this chapter.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 24, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Well the 5th elder is stronger then Frankenstein so im not really sure what you expected Karias to do other then hold his own which he did this chapter.


Not really.

When he let the Spear consume him he fought her on equal ground while simultaneously fending off attacks from two other Elders and taking out a third Elder, all while having already been injured.

In that state in a purely one-on-one fight, there's no way she'd be stronger. Plus he consumed another Elder in the meantime, so that could help even more.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 24, 2014)

are you alone?
yeah, why?
just wanted to make sure

 

hope we'll see m-21 werewolf form soon. he had that i have to do something look 

and where the hell is rajack he didn't return to lukedonia did he


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 24, 2014)

blunt said:


> Not really.
> 
> When he let the Spear consume him he fought her on equal ground while simultaneously fending off attacks from two other Elders and taking out a third Elder, all while having already been injured.
> 
> In that state in a purely one-on-one fight, there's no way she'd be stronger. Plus he consumed another Elder in the meantime, so that could help even more.



Even in his consumed state she was fighting him just fine. 

And if he needs to have his soul consumed by his weapon(aka suicide unless Rai saves him) just to fight with her on equal ground that aint saying much. 

Either way my point is the 5th elder should be significantly stronger then karias.


----------



## haegar (Feb 24, 2014)

there is little doubt 5th is easily stronger than karias 1vs1, though, like blunt I would go with franky ~=5th and not her inferior, he had a lot of other shit going on when he fought her and till I see a fair 1vs1 with both undistracted and at full power gonna give mr.badass supreme the benefit of the doubt 

when I said I expected more I meant not possibly get pwned within the first half dozen close range hits being exchanged. apparently his sensory skills and range as well as pure attack power are top notch, yet he didnt get a single hit in while he still had the range, and then when being cornered in close combat despite having warned the 3 *minions* about the enemy's prowess not only does he seemingly underestimate 5th so much she gets in a hit so quickly but not even TRYS to dodge whatever crap 3rd pulled on him.

I dont see a chance in hell for him to win, but a clan leader should at least get in a fuckin hit before receiving what might well be a decisive blow by 3rd, cause that definetly will turn out to be some nasty shit attack that hampers his ability to hold out even more.

dunno what I base my sentiments on, might be I have this vague feeling that your average werewolf of rank should be somewhat clanleader level, maybe I am in fact slightly underestimating 5ths level - as pushing back Franky in spear state sure is something and thus she  probably is NOT your avaerage wolf... maybe I also kinda felt Karias to be hyped, wrongly assuming his prowess is as badass as his crackpot attitude.

 TBH, if he turns out to be a fluke, comparatively speaking (compared to fights like Rajak vs the other wolf, or 5th vs Franky or Seira who by all means should be far weaker than all 3 above and yet she managed to hold out well against several opponents far above her) I would be deeply dissapointed as, following Franky's example, the guy with the crazy attitude better had the ability to back it up when push comes to shove cause otherwise he's just a joke.

But I suppose I should be patient, maybe he gonna warm up to this and do something impressive in the next 2 chapters. Unless he gets trolled by 3rd's attack and is kinda oneshot already :/


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 24, 2014)

Well the way i see it is 5th elder>Karias so if anyone should be getting hurt first its him. Thats usually how things work.

Anyway seeing as the 3rd elder is getting involved now Karias will probably get defeated next chapter assuming no other clan leader magically shows up to save him.

Lets just hope Karias can show us some cool moves despite being pressured by two elders. Or that when back-up shows up he is still in fighting condition.


----------



## Starburst~ (Feb 24, 2014)

Finally about to get into some m21 and wolf action! I bet that's where muzaka(sp?) will show up. No idea what will happen to Karias, but that only makes it better.


----------



## Drakor (Feb 24, 2014)

You guys are forgetting that Frankenstein has to have his weapon consume him and ignore his injuries just to stand on somewhat of an even footing with her, she's a werewolf so she'll always have that regeneration advantage.

In every 1v1 clash, he was overpowered by her shortly after which is probably why he was drawing others into the fight based on her personality. He knows this himself, based on what he said here and had he not brought others in he would of perished.


----------



## Roman (Feb 25, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Well the way i see it is 5th elder>Karias so if anyone should be getting hurt first its him. Thats usually how things work.
> 
> Anyway seeing as the 3rd elder is getting involved now Karias will probably get defeated next chapter assuming no other clan leader magically shows up to save him.
> 
> Lets just hope Karias can show us some cool moves despite being pressured by two elders. Or that when back-up shows up he is still in fighting condition.



It's the first time we actually see him fighting seriously so I also hope he'll show us some pretty sick moves. I do think the 5th elder is stronger than he is but the margin can't be too great. The real issue is the 3rd elder now getting involved in the fight.

I'm also hoping to see something new from M21, tho I'm not sure how I feel about him and the RK5 always being paired up against an opponent they're not gonna win against. They've had a pretty long losing streak up until now.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 28, 2014)

Sasuga Karias 

Been waiting for a couple of years to see him get into a serious fight


----------



## Juri (Mar 3, 2014)

2 week break...

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!1!1!!111!


----------



## Xin (Mar 3, 2014)

So no new chapter today?


----------



## Juri (Mar 3, 2014)

Xin said:


> So no new chapter today?



Apparently not.


----------



## dream (Mar 3, 2014)

Was any reason given for the break?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 3, 2014)

Dream said:


> Was any reason given for the break?



The author deemed Karias actions to be too awesome for publication


----------



## Stannis (Mar 3, 2014)

monday   ruined


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 3, 2014)

Snowed in with nothing to look forward to.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 3, 2014)

.-.            **


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 3, 2014)

Dream said:


> Was any reason given for the break?



Something health related with one of the authors so they'll need around two weeks it seems.


----------



## Rai (Mar 10, 2014)

Another week without Noblesse.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 16, 2014)

Just a heads up that the series is on hiatus right now.

Looked like it was gonna be around a 2 week break as it said on the naver page a couple of weeks ago but it seems like the story writer is dealing with some health issues that are lasting longer than expected to deal with I guess. Now it says the series is on hiatus there for now.


----------



## Xin (Mar 17, 2014)

Nooooooooooooo


----------



## Muk (Mar 17, 2014)

noooooooooooooo 

that is just like what rai is having


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 18, 2014)

fuuuuuuuck


----------



## Roman (Mar 18, 2014)

Well shit, this had to happen just after I caught up with everything 

But srsly, I hope the writer gets better soon


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 19, 2014)

Omg,  nooo.  Hope he gets better soon


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 19, 2014)

It seems Rai was narrating the story all along.
Damn it Franky, cant you keep him away from all those opponents. All he wants to do is go to school.
It shouldn't be that hard, smh


----------



## Xin (Mar 24, 2014)

Any news on this? 

And if so, where do you get them from?


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2014)

Well the only news I am able to find is just on the main page of their naver where Noblesse is posted saying that it's on hiatus due the writers health for now.

 <there

Maybe there's more info posted somewhere but dunno personally.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 14, 2014)

I just found this information, that was apparently put on the authors blog.
So I'm sharing it for those, who don't know.

_It begins with a tumor that has been found in Son Jeho's shoulder in January. It wasn't until the end of Febuary that he got an autopsy result: Benign.
Still, it was too big, and so they decided on an operation. He went to share this with his partner, and they were both very relieved -
then, the very next day, Lee Kwangsu was brought to the emergency room. A severe pain in the chest, and difficulties to breathe. Pneumothorax. 
(It was then that they told Naver that most likely he would get out quite soon again, and maybe two weeks should be enough.)
But it wouldn't get better, for about a week, and finally, they ended up deciding on a surgery. Luckily, all went well and he was de-hospitalized in the middle of March. Still, of course now, he needs far more time to recover. In the last week of the month, the follow-up examination confirmed the good result, and also, Son Jeho had his surgery._

The return date for Noblesse was stated to be  29/04/2014

Source:

Story author's blog


Artist blog


----------



## Roman (Apr 14, 2014)

This is very good news. I'm glad he's ok and that the worst appears to be past now.


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 14, 2014)

Man that sounded like some really scary stuff going down.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 14, 2014)

glad he's ok. i will never bitch about the comic again


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 14, 2014)

Glad that all is well.

With that said, only 2 more weeks until the return of Karias


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 21, 2014)

Still one more week without Karias


----------



## Yoburi (Apr 21, 2014)

All is fine good bececause Noblesse still is the number 1 manhwa in popularity.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Muk (Apr 24, 2014)

omg


----------



## Xin (Apr 24, 2014)

dymn.. even im tempted to make that my avatar


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 24, 2014)

Glad everything is good.

I had a feeling his health problems were pretty serious considering how long its been since a update.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 24, 2014)

Boshi said:


>






On a side note, just a few more days till the new chapter.

Can't wait to see more epicness from Karias and the RK5 vs Kentas.

Also looking forward to learning what the 3rd Elder can do. 2(3?) month cliff hanger since his powers been a mystery to us and I've been really curious.


----------



## haegar (Apr 26, 2014)

reporting back early for weekly thread duty ...


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 26, 2014)

Karias


----------



## Xin (Apr 28, 2014)

FINALLY!!!


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 28, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



GO Karias!!


----------



## Deleted member 237067 (Apr 28, 2014)

It is M-21's first time he's facing his own kind well his hearts kind

But at least transformation has gone beyond what it was last time he was in a fight

Tao and Takeo save M-21 yet again who just looks lost

Karias and the 5th elder whilst the other elder is just on-looking at karias' fighting style

5th elder to join Rai's group as they all hit her fancy there


----------



## Stannis (Apr 28, 2014)

bro-21 fully awakening on his own when


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 28, 2014)

Something definitely changed in the art. 

All is well though. :ho


----------



## Stannis (Apr 28, 2014)

Link removed


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice to see Kentas doesn't have the generic villain personality in the series with the whole "how dare you you insolent blah blah" thing going on 

I'm gonna keep growing to like him if he keeps this up though I wonder what he's gonna think about M-21's powers.

Tao is pretty hilarious too 

Still not sure what the 3rd Elders power is though but it's only a matter of time before Karias-nim solo


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 28, 2014)

Why does it say that the chapter is not available yet? SMH.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 28, 2014)

kentas is fucking awesome. noblesse can really do with more characters like him 

 tao tho 



ZenithXAbyss said:


> Why does it say that the chapter is not available yet? SMH.



mangacow fucked up and mixed it with the previous chapter 
see the new link


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 28, 2014)

Ah Kirias    .


----------



## Yoburi (Apr 28, 2014)

"please don't come any closer to me" Lmao ah i miss noblesse.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 28, 2014)

Karias and Kentas.

All the best characters in this start with the letter K.


----------



## Blunt (Apr 28, 2014)

Out of all the guys there, Kentas complemented Tao on his manliness


----------



## haegar (Apr 28, 2014)

well, that was a decent return to this one after the break. maybe not the worst choice to bump all the m21/kentas werewolf stuff to next chap, at least the interesting bit of it.

your folks trust in karias is commendable, but I fear 3rd has this fight under control already no matter what 5th and karias do or dont do :/


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 28, 2014)

Karias is awesome, he wont loose to the elder with the bad haircut.

And m-21 really needs to tell Kentas how he got his heart.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 28, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> And m-21 really needs to tell Kentas how he got his heart.



i would love to see that. kentas would surely not approve this unmanly thing crombelle did to one of his kind


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 28, 2014)

Boshi said:


> i would love to see that. kentas would surely not approve this unmanly thing crombelle did to one of his kind



If the lord of the werewolves hears about it, it would make another reason for him to defect.. And if 3rd elder dies this arc, only one elder would remain 
Well, and our douche friend crombell


----------



## Stannis (Apr 28, 2014)

werewolves lord doesn't strike me like someone that will care about that. he betrayed muzaka and had something to do with all the shit that happened 850 years ago after all


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 28, 2014)

Boshi said:


> werewolves lord doesn't strike me like someone that will care about that. he betrayed muzaka and had something to do with all the shit that happened 850 years ago after all



Well, experiments on his kind, or with his kind, wouldn't be something to be happy about. And he doesn't seem to know the truth about Muzaka either. Perhaps the werewolves were tricked?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 28, 2014)

Felt so good reading a chapter of noblesse.


----------



## Blunt (Apr 28, 2014)

"Please don't come any closer."


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 5, 2014)

Korean moon runes all over those pages...

edit: Oh yeah, The Lord came to save her man from Mangekyou Byakugan treachery!


----------



## Luciana (May 5, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Was reading like: "Meh, meh, meh everywhere."
And, I swear, I said wtf out loud  

I wasn't expecting her to appear, at all.


----------



## Xin (May 5, 2014)

NOBLESSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 5, 2014)

The queen comes to save her man of course.


----------



## Xin (May 5, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



OH SHIT THE SUPREME < NOBLESSE HAS ARRIVED


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 5, 2014)

Karias confirmed to melt the coldest of hearts...


----------



## Xin (May 5, 2014)

Karias it awesome. 

Took on the 2 of them by himself and did fairly well.


----------



## Sphyer (May 5, 2014)

Scan is out (that was quick)

136 trans


----------



## Stannis (May 5, 2014)

HOLY SHIT!!111!!!

I've  waited so long for this day


----------



## Mei Lin (May 5, 2014)

HOLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY NOBLESSE


----------



## Xin (May 5, 2014)

SOMEONE GIVE ME THE NEXT CHAPTER


----------



## Blunt (May 5, 2014)

HOLY MOTHERFUCKING SHIT


----------



## Mei Lin (May 5, 2014)

LAUGH AT THE 3RD ELDERS SWEAT


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 5, 2014)

What the freaking fuck 

Man, I did not see _this _coming 

Oh crap, this will be a very long week waiting for the next chapter


----------



## Darth (May 5, 2014)

lol everybody had the same reaction. 

author making up for his hiatus with some awesome shit.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 5, 2014)

Darth said:


> lol everybody had the same reaction.
> 
> author making up for his hiatus with some awesome shit.



You can say that again 

Those last pages..


----------



## Morglay (May 5, 2014)

Shit was legit son.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 5, 2014)

Told you he was gonna live.
Seems even Raskria couldn't withstand being separated from him.


----------



## Yoburi (May 5, 2014)

It har to imagine she came alone i bet there is 3 or 4 clan leaders behind these two elders.


----------



## Muk (May 5, 2014)

finally the lord gets to see the outside world 

bet the previous lord is happy


----------



## dream (May 5, 2014)

Oh wow, did not expect this at all.

Anyways, this is a good chance for us to get some Rai x Raskreia scenes soon.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 5, 2014)

Yoburi said:


> It har to imagine she came alone i bet there is 3 or 4 clan leaders behind these two elders.



Gajuteel shoud have remained behind to help run Lukedonia and the Mergas clan is tasked with protecting it.
Therefore Kaye and  Rozaria are the only viable ones, imo.


----------



## Sphyer (May 5, 2014)

Kaye fighting the 5th Elder would make for an awesome fight since their both hand to hand fighters


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 5, 2014)

Holy shit, shit just got real.
Wanna see some scenes where raskreia nurse rai.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 5, 2014)

I can already imagine it.
Raskreia wearing a naked apron.


----------



## dream (May 5, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Holy shit, shit just got real.
> Wanna see some scenes where raskreia nurse rai.



Would be the best Noblesse chapter ever.


----------



## Stannis (May 5, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> Kaye fighting the 5th Elder would make for an awesome fight since their both hand to hand fighters



you know what would me more awesome 

kaye duking it out with kentas since they both emit such a manly aura


----------



## Xin (May 5, 2014)

I think I reread Noblesse. 

Love this just too much to wait a week each time.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 5, 2014)

Xin said:


> *I think I reread Noblesse. *
> 
> Love this just too much to wait a week each time.




Your not sure, if you read it more than once?


----------



## Sphyer (May 5, 2014)

Boshi said:


> you know what would me more awesome
> 
> kaye duking it out with kentas since they both emit such a manly aura



This would be extremely *manly* as well.

Kentas would approve 

Also it looks like the 3rd Elders power are like Kakashi's Kamui but instead of warping stuff, it generates an explosion instead.


----------



## haegar (May 5, 2014)

well, he held out better than I had feared. I'm kinda disapointed by 3rd Elder, I rly thought his explosive crap had some hidden nasty properties but apparently not or not yet revealed?

anyways, all this don't matter cause RA...RA....RARARAAAAARGHRARARA....AAAAAAAAskreia 

so wanted her to show up at some point and kick some union ass. I am happy, even though it's kind of an asspull save there by her appearing outa thin air


----------



## Sphyer (May 5, 2014)

I'm eagerly waiting to see Raskreia adjust to normal human life 

When Shinwoo's group meets her...


----------



## Stannis (May 5, 2014)

i can already see her cooking dinner with seria and frankenstein manipulating her into doing the cleaning with his compliments 

"i am overjoyed that the lord is cleaning on her own accord. such an admirable thing to do"
*blushes away*

>mfw


----------



## Sablés (May 5, 2014)

:maximumuguuu~


----------



## Blunt (May 5, 2014)

Maybe Raskreia really is Karias' sister.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 5, 2014)

haegar said:


> well, he held out better than I had feared. I'm kinda disapointed by 3rd Elder, I rly thought his explosive crap had some hidden nasty properties but apparently not or not yet revealed?
> 
> anyways, all this don't matter cause RA...RA....RARARAAAAARGHRARARA....AAAAAAAAskreia
> 
> so wanted her to show up at some point and kick some union ass. I am happy, even though it's kind of an asspull save there by her appearing outa thin air



I bet he is still concealing his power.
He doesn't trust the second elder, so he probably doesn't want the fifth elder finding out his true abilities just yet.


----------



## Randomaxe (May 5, 2014)

Now that's leadership. You give orders and maintain high expectations. She didn't just sit on the thrown an say its dealt with,  No! This Lord follows through. She checks on her subjects and evaluates the conditions she's placed her people in.  When the work might be too much for her subjects, she's not above getting shoulder to shoulder and getting her hands into the work. You go Lord Raskreia. The most interesting Lord of the Nobles. :amazed


----------



## Ender (May 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]70eU840lc38[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raviene (May 6, 2014)

so....

the chances for the 3rd elder surviving this is 10% at best...

and 5th elder would be 50%...just because she likes Franky

right? 

 ...please tell me im right...we still need the hairy werewolf lady


----------



## Blunt (May 6, 2014)

the lord better break sum skulls

that's all i'm sayin


----------



## Roman (May 6, 2014)

Blunt said:


> the lord better break sum skulls
> 
> that's all i'm sayin



She will


----------



## auem (May 6, 2014)

Blunt said:


> Maybe Raskreia really is Karias' sister.


then lord would have chosen him over her daughter...
we also have seen lord's comment on Karias how he reminded lord of his youth..and that was not a father  talking..


----------



## Sablés (May 6, 2014)

Raskreia-nee

spare Werewolf lady plawks


----------



## haegar (May 6, 2014)

with Raskreia being around I guess that means Franky can stick to Ra for the time being? I was thinking Muzaka would interrupt and thus indirectly save some of the good guys but atm I dunno ...

wonder if Muzaka and Raskreia are gonna meet anytime soon. 
as for M-21, I'm having the weirdest feeling he'll save this one, not by winning but by impressing Kentas with his tenaciousness 

as for 5th. It would totally suck if she gets done in at this point. On the other hand, she WILL have to face the immediate fallout for sticking her entire arm through a clanleader's chest. Assuming she don't get oneshot I still have hope Lord will somewhat spank her but leave her be ... like, maybe, sticking her arm through 5th chest too, and then kinda leaving it at that ...


----------



## Juri (May 7, 2014)

haegar said:


> with Raskreia being around I guess that means Franky can stick to Ra for the time being? I was thinking Muzaka would interrupt and thus indirectly save some of the good guys but atm I dunno ...
> 
> wonder if Muzaka and Raskreia are gonna meet anytime soon.
> as for M-21, I'm having the weirdest feeling he'll save this one, not by winning but by impressing Kentas with his tenaciousness
> ...





Tell me more


----------



## auem (May 8, 2014)

i think Lord's arrival will act as deterrence and 3rd and 5th will simply withdraw(or Ras will allow them to)...3rd elder has had very little panel times...i don't think authors would bump him off so quickly....

Ras came to this world to test more of ramens,just accidentally stumbled upon the fight..


----------



## Xin (May 12, 2014)

Noblesse today. 

Currently rereading it. 

I love the relationship between the previous Lord and Rai. It's nice to see how much he cared about him. 

Rai shouldn't have been alone all the time.


----------



## haegar (May 12, 2014)

well, looks like fun  *twiddles thumbs while waiting*


----------



## Xin (May 12, 2014)

Yeah, not much Lord action yet.


----------



## haegar (May 12, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



well kentas powering up for m21 is showing proper courtesy. surprised that brute has style . 

as for raskreia, didn't expect 3rd and 5th to be stupid enough to face her in the first place. only question is if she is gonna give chase for a while or hurt em hard before letting them go.

edit: actually looks like they already pulled a fast one after that one attack, I overlooked that panel where they vanish mid-air


----------



## Xin (May 12, 2014)

3


----------



## haegar (May 12, 2014)

..his butt, too. you don't say.


----------



## CA182 (May 12, 2014)

LOL Karias. 

Also Rai's looking better.


----------



## Yoburi (May 12, 2014)

I hope Raskreia takes the roll of Rai in the series and became the one to overpower the enemy after all rai needs his rest and if she got a complet ragnarok tem she is far more poweful than Rai at this moment.


----------



## Blunt (May 12, 2014)

"my butt too"


----------



## Xin (May 12, 2014)

Karias the best.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 12, 2014)

Karias is truly the old lords spiritual successor.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And Raskreia has daddy issues, so


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 12, 2014)

An enemy who damages things (s)he looks at.. and Karias has a sore butt


----------



## Muk (May 12, 2014)

guess he's been ridden too much dat poor Karias


----------



## haegar (May 12, 2014)

Muk said:


> guess he's been ridden too much dat poor Karias



oh lord,
won't you ride me
da daa daaa
daa daaa


----------



## Stannis (May 12, 2014)

dude the elders' inner monolog 
just


----------



## Sphyer (May 12, 2014)

I'm a little surprised the 5th was actually gungho about fighting The Lord after she has seen the level of power from someone like Rai.

Looks like The Lord is finally using the true form of Ragnarok too. Karias at the end was pretty funny also 

I'm glad that those two elders managed to escape though. With how quick the elders have fallen, I'd rather not see more just suddenly die so easily.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 12, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> I'm a little surprised the 5th was actually gungho about fighting The Lord after she has seen the level of power from someone like Rai.



Well, she did say that the traitor clan leaders told them she was weak.
She probably saw her as a clan leader at best powerwise.


----------



## Xin (May 14, 2014)

There I was eating lunch at a restaurant just now when suddenly:


----------



## Mat?icha (May 19, 2014)

The wait is almost over...


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 19, 2014)

no chapter?

Is there a break I'm not aware of? I thought the raws should be published by now..


----------



## Xin (May 19, 2014)

Still within the normal time.


----------



## Xin (May 19, 2014)

Raws out:


----------



## Xin (May 19, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



He's going full WW mode now. 
No lord action again.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 19, 2014)

indeed 
no karias either 

Sad chapter


----------



## Juri (May 19, 2014)

About damn time 21


----------



## Muk (May 19, 2014)

for some reason i dun care about those 3 right now 
i love seeing mk5 usually but right now their fight is so insignificant vs karias


----------



## Stannis (May 19, 2014)

3


----------



## Yoburi (May 19, 2014)

The Wolverine shows up time for some serius damage.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 19, 2014)

About time m-21.
Was expecting it , since the whole lack of fighting will in these last chapters, reminded me how Rai told him after his awakening, that reaching that state is dependent on his own will.
Sad though, that there isn't any Lord dialog in this chapter.


----------



## Stannis (May 19, 2014)

lord action.. more like lord's funny interactions with the group can wait for all i care. i have waited years for this  

bro-21 finally awakening on his own right after raskria showed up. it can't get any better


----------



## Xin (May 19, 2014)

I don't like that his name is still "M-21". 

It's too impersonal.


----------



## Yoburi (May 19, 2014)

Xin said:


> I don't like that his name is still "M-21".
> 
> It's too impersonal.



And how the hell they are going to call him? Bob or maybe Logan now


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 19, 2014)

Xin said:


> I don't like that his name is still "M-21".
> 
> It's too impersonal.




Finding his name and the name of his friends is his goal.
If they named him Fido for instance and then they just say: "by the way, your real name was xxxx", it would lose all of its impact.
A nameless number is much better, to show the significance he attributes to his real name,
Not to mention a better reveal.


----------



## Sphyer (May 19, 2014)

Finally, he unlocks his werewolf powers


----------



## Butcher (May 19, 2014)

M-21 going full beast mode .


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 19, 2014)

Not a stand out chapter, until the end .


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 19, 2014)

Will this mean the other werewolf will comment how similar he looks to (the old lord) or previous werewolf linked with the wolf heart?


----------



## Roman (May 20, 2014)

I somehow don't feel he's tapped into his full potential, but he's sure as hell gonna give him the full treatment


----------



## Sphyer (May 26, 2014)

Noblesse scan out

Link removed

Nice to see M-21 still got defeated pretty quick. 

Gejutel showing up is perfect because I want to see more of his fighting style. Though what Kentas says about his past is odd to me.


----------



## Yoburi (May 26, 2014)

So M-21 got nerfed thats too bad i wanted to see more of that fight even if he lose.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 26, 2014)

Makes sense.
 A newly reached form vs a pure blooded werewolf, with centuries of experience.
The fact m-21 couldn't stay in it for long, just made it worse.


----------



## Muk (May 26, 2014)

lol grandpa regis


----------



## Starburst~ (May 26, 2014)

Freedan said:


> I somehow don't feel he's tapped into his full potential, but he's sure as hell gonna give him the full treatment



He hasn't, awakened m-21 > this m-21 I think.


----------



## Stannis (May 26, 2014)

was hoping for kaye but hell yeah gejutel is like the only one around manlier than him  



Sphyer said:


> Though what Kentas says about his past is odd to me.



i think that was gejutel trying to make a badass entrance only to get interrupted by tao  
unless you meant his comment about the soul weapon..


----------



## Sphyer (May 26, 2014)

Boshi said:


> i think that was gejutel trying to make a badass entrance only to get interrupted by tao
> unless you meant his comment about the soul weapon..



Yeah, I meant the part with the soul weapon and how he called him a traitor that was pardoned by the former lord.

Maybe EGScans version will be more clear I guess.

Edit: EG Scans version out

Scan is out!

Looks like the whole traitor thing and how the previous lord forgave him was just some horrible translation from Mangacow (how did they even get such a completely different translation from that text?)


----------



## Smoke (May 26, 2014)

hahaha


That's the worst thing you can do to someone.


Ruin their entrance.


----------



## Darth (May 26, 2014)

well aside from that one line, the rest of the translation was basically the same as EG's so I suppose they can be forgiven for that blunder.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 2, 2014)

Noblesse scan out

New chapter's out!


----------



## Darth (Jun 2, 2014)

Sadly, no fight. But we get Lord vs Noblesse confrontation. What about? I have no clue. Probably something superficial lol.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 2, 2014)

I have no idea why, but for a moment I actually thought she would say "...and to give myself to you"


And then became a bit depressed at what she actually ended up saying.


----------



## Muk (Jun 2, 2014)

yeah why must girls hold such grudge over superficial stuff


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 2, 2014)

Because she is a  tsundere type of character. Besides i don't think she knows how Rai power really work so in her mind there is no problem for him to fight her like Genjutell said "lord is ignorant" she didn't even know wtf is a Noblesse before.


----------



## dream (Jun 2, 2014)

My Rai x Lord shipping better pan out or there is going to be hell to pay.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 2, 2014)

fucking Tao 

fucking Karias


----------



## Blunt (Jun 2, 2014)

Raskreia 

"You're so pitifully weak.... So let's fight."


----------



## Muk (Jun 2, 2014)

she wants to win


----------



## Blunt (Jun 2, 2014)

Franky needs to kick her ass on Rai's behalf.

I won't have him getting any weaker to satisfy her inferiority complex.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm having a hard time seeing the Lord wanting to do Rai harm. Could it be she's going to revitalize him?


----------



## Xin (Jun 2, 2014)

Yes yes yes.. She's giving him the power of her(his) ragnarok 

I always knew this would happen


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 2, 2014)

EG Scans verison is out

Ch.126

So not just Roctis and the 9th but the entire union hid Muzaka and only the 2nd (and 5th obviously) were kept out of the loop for this. No wonder the 2nd was wondering if other elders were involved in this


----------



## Stannis (Jun 2, 2014)

my injured butt muscles 
my other buttcheek


----------



## Stannis (Jun 2, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> I'm having a hard time seeing the Lord wanting to do Rai harm. Could it be she's going to revitalize him?



yeah that's probably what she's gonna try to do with the other ragnarok half or something. she isn't gonna fight him lol.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 2, 2014)

i may have been a bit hasty in my assessment


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 2, 2014)

definitely think Raskria is somehow trying to help Rai with this stunt.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 2, 2014)

Yeah, i think there's a hidden meaning behind her actions.
I might believe her if this was before the lukedonia arc.


----------



## Muk (Jun 3, 2014)

btw did the lords boob grow since last time 
i think they did


----------



## Random Stranger (Jun 3, 2014)

@Raskria:


----------



## Stannis (Jun 3, 2014)

Muk said:


> btw did the lords boob grow since last time
> i think they did



full ragnarok's true power.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 3, 2014)

How nice she came to give him a cleaned sword


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 5, 2014)

How unsightly of the lord to fight a weakened Noblesse






By the way, does anybody noticed the quality in art has dropped?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 5, 2014)

Quality of art always seems to fluctuate imho

Doubt the lord will fight Rai at this point, I rather think she will revive him in some way. Or at least offer such a thing, I think he would refuse it if he has the chance..


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 5, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> By the way, does anybody noticed the quality in art has dropped?



Yeah, it's been noticed her for a long time.

It's dropped since Zarga vs Seira by a significant amount and fluctuated from then on but never to the point where matched it's old quality.

At this point, I'm kind of used to it already (unless it really gets bad). The one thing that I realized specifically sometime ago is that it's not so much the decrease in art quality that bothers me so much as it is something else.

What really doesn't seem to get mentioned anywhere is that the way fights have gone have generally become somewhat more different than before which has bothered me for a while. They now lack really delicious fighting choreography and creativity that the some of the older chapters (even stuff from season 5) have and I can't really stress how extremely disappointing that is.

Compare fights like for example (I'll use season 5 examples for the closest before the drop).

*Franky vs the 11th Elder*
What type of worthless side character would tank an attack in a fight!

There's something funny about my most favorite character (Franky) in the series and quite possibly one of the worst characters (11th) in the series for me having such an awesome battle with lots of style and good choreo in it. Most of their moves are being focused in a back and forth extange with tons of emphasis on what's going. They even do that one frame to frame scene as if they were trying to go for an animation esque kind of feel between Franky and the 11th 

Then 10 chapters later...

*Zarga vs Seira*
What type of worthless side character would tank an attack in a fight! 

More of what I said before with the moves (from attacking and dodging) being more emphasized/creative as well as their counters even. Physical combat is much more detailed basically.


Now a days, most fights are basically along the lines of someone doing an attack (a punch/slash/energy blast) and big explosions and we immediately focus on the distance to the big explosion. If there is physical combat, it's not emphasized anymore and basically it amounts to panels where two characters are posed and random cut marks with blood appear on their bodies. Another example is when weapons (doesn't even have to be weapons really) are clashed with "clang" sound effects and a few grey impact effects to show they're striking each other multiple times as the characters are posing again (with no emphasis on it either). Dodges are almost never emphasized and are just people jumping into the sky Dragonball style

In fact, all I described now is pretty much how Dragonball fights are


----------



## Smoke (Jun 9, 2014)

Raw is here







Omg. I'm really hoping that what I think is happening.....is happening.





trans

New chapter's out!


----------



## Random Stranger (Jun 9, 2014)

Not the kind of penetration I was hoping for...but alas at this point I'll take any RaskriaxRai development no matter how slim.

Also Rai is a confirmed swallower.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Rai back to full power?


----------



## Xin (Jun 9, 2014)

So I was right. 

She's using the power to help him.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 9, 2014)

So the previous lord is/was an enemy?


----------



## Blunt (Jun 9, 2014)

Franky's reaction to seeing Rai stabbed was


----------



## Random Stranger (Jun 9, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> So the previous lord is/was an enemy?


No, he (Rai) said that EVEN IF the person harming humans was her only friend or father, she (Raskreia) would have still fought to protect the humans.


Hmm, begrijpend lezen is niet jouw sterkste vak, he  ?


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> So the previous lord is/was an enemy?



I was under the impression that Rai was using it as an example.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 9, 2014)

i certainly don't think the Lord was an enemy

at most, he may have been disdainful of humans in his youth, but he was older than Rai so i doubt even he knew what the Previous Lord was like as a kid


----------



## Random Stranger (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> I was under the impression that Rai was using it as an example.


First, he used "only friend" as an example (like what happened to Rai and Mizuka) but then he remembered Raskreia has no friends, so he changed it to "father"


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 9, 2014)

What a cliffhanger,  a tortoruous week is ahead of us..


----------



## Stannis (Jun 9, 2014)

Fucking called it.  awesome chapter  
especially liked frankenstein's reaction


am i the only one that expected a new   previous lord recording when that flash happened


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 9, 2014)

The autor sure gave me a big scare with that sword on his chest i even think for a second that she just wanted him fucking kill since she have a werid personality.

Franky awalys steals the show even when the chapter insn't about him.


----------



## Xin (Jun 9, 2014)

Frankenstein the best.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 9, 2014)

I wonder how much of his lifeforce this whole deal restored.
Either it just gives him enough to keep on until the story ends, or it actually refreshed him so much that he can go all out without worries.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 9, 2014)

Boshi said:


> Fucking called it.  awesome chapter
> especially liked frankenstein's reaction
> 
> 
> am i the only one that expected a new   previous lord recording when that flash happened


Lord: "Hello, everyone! Rai, I see Raskreia finally stuck it in you. I have to say, I'm a little disappointed. Such a daring young man as yourself should take the initiative with women more often. You're too polite, Rai, a man has needs after all. "

Everyone else: "..."


----------



## Stannis (Jun 9, 2014)

and by the next chapter


----------



## Xin (Jun 9, 2014)

She looks gorgeous in that drawing.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 9, 2014)

Blunt said:


> i certainly don't think the Lord was an enemy
> 
> at most, he may have been disdainful of humans in his youth, *but he was older than Rai *so i doubt even he knew what the Previous Lord was like as a kid



No he wasn't and the series points to otherwise considering he doesn't know Rai birthday. Not to mention it appears their has been only one Noblesse while there has been multiple lords.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 9, 2014)

Boshi said:


> and by the next chapter



If only


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Boshi said:


> and by the next chapter



I want this to happen.


----------



## Xin (Jun 9, 2014)

Karias + Lord is canon tho.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 9, 2014)

She really did penetrate Rai this week 

Frankenstein almost going bonkers too


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 10, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> Frankenstein almost going bonkers too



Nobody touches master_ jealous servant mode_


----------



## Roman (Jun 10, 2014)

Dream said:


> I want this to happen.



And it probably will 



Sphyer said:


> She really did penetrate Rai this week
> 
> Frankenstein almost going bonkers too



Franky was about to go Tian on the whole place 

It's good to see Rai's life force is restored. That's probably what Ragnarok was meant to do in the first place imo. Rai simply didn't want to because he'd already lived long enough to have had enough of his lifetime when he refused to use it, but recent events probably made him realize that he's going to need more time.


----------



## Muk (Jun 10, 2014)

Rai just doesn't want to take any help, such a loner


----------



## Stannis (Jun 10, 2014)

Tempproxy said:


> No he wasn't and the series points to otherwise considering he doesn't know Rai birthday. Not to mention it appears their has been only one Noblesse while there has been multiple lords.



not really. the previous lord referred to raskreia as she can be rai's sister


and the birthday thing doesn't really mean rai's older than him. i don't remember the exact chapter but didn't he say something along the lines "i lived for thousands of years i forgot his birthday"


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 10, 2014)

Man, he must at least knock raskreia up so the Ragnarok in his genes would be transferred to their son/daughter.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm glad Rai got the recharge, but it does beg a question. How is it possible? My best guess is that when the old elders went to their final sleep, the king captured their remaining life forces in the halved ragnarok. Another of my speculations, is that life force is depleted or refilled through the soul. A guess from the point of penetration and the weapon that made it all happen.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 13, 2014)

Aren't soul weapons composed of the souls of previous elders?
So Rai can replenish his life-force through the souls of nobels?
If thats the case why didn't he nomnom on the traitors he killed.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 13, 2014)

no matter how desperate for life force he is, can you really see Rai scarfin down some souls? and the souls of traitors at that?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 13, 2014)

ensoriki said:


> Aren't soul weapons composed of the souls of previous elders?
> So Rai can replenish his life-force through the souls of nobels?
> If thats the case why didn't he nomnom on the traitors he killed.



That's not elegant.


----------



## Xin (Jun 13, 2014)

ensoriki said:


> Aren't soul weapons composed of the souls of previous elders?
> So Rai can replenish his life-force through the souls of nobels?
> If thats the case why didn't he nomnom on the traitors he killed.



It was rather the bloodfield of the Ragnarok that did it.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 16, 2014)

İs this the day?


----------



## Muk (Jun 16, 2014)

a couple of hours i presume


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 16, 2014)

With ToG on break,  this is pretty much what i look forward to early in the week..


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 16, 2014)

So, what actually happened to ability?
Figured i would probably get better replies here rather than its own thread.


----------



## Muk (Jun 16, 2014)

what is ability? a web manga? no idea ... no scan group maybe ;p


----------



## Morglay (Jun 16, 2014)

Ability went on a long between seasons break.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 16, 2014)

Jeeesus christ!


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hope, he said what i think he said.


----------



## Muk (Jun 16, 2014)

the lord 
it can only be awesome and embarrassing for his daughter to listen to such a dad


----------



## Luciana (Jun 16, 2014)

Dat white dress.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 16, 2014)

Nam Juk-Sung

Must say the lord can really give off a mature vibe.
One of the top characters for sure, shame there isn't more of him.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2014)

Raskreia's blush


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So, he is really the lord's son? 
Well, their looks and personality are similar afterall.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




No, he just said that to see if he could get a response from the previous Lord.


----------



## Muk (Jun 16, 2014)

but he ain't the lord 
well if he were the lord he could go around the world and complain about his buttsex with werewolfs


----------



## haegar (Jun 16, 2014)

so. was karias cracking a provocative joke to make him reply or was he not?


----------



## Muk (Jun 16, 2014)

not sure, i'd wait for eg's scans to see which is true


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 16, 2014)

this chapter

So all that time, the previous lord wasn't just a message but his actual soul brought back briefly.

So much trolling on his part towards Raskreia/Rai/Franky/Karias


----------



## Muk (Jun 16, 2014)

i like the lord, he's awesome and has an awesome attitude


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 16, 2014)

The lord is great, someone bring him back to life please.


----------



## Stannis (Jun 16, 2014)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

sasuga old lord


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 16, 2014)

Also Karias is such a troll as usual.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 16, 2014)

fucking Karias 

when Noblesse is over, I certainly wouldn't mind a SOL prequel series of Franky and Rai living in Lukedonia, dealing with the previous Lord's antics


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 16, 2014)

Karias wants to be Raskreia brother? So much for this pairing unless he is a fan of Lanisters.

Also love the way Raskreia tell Rai to just take Rag like a good boy it's her desicion not his it's rare someone having there way with Rai even stabing him with no consequences.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 16, 2014)

Well, she and Rai are  equals in the noble hierarchy.
So they probably value each other even more, since every other noble is subservient to them.
Her father did say that the lord position is a lonely one and that even her name  will be forgotten with the passage of time.


----------



## haegar (Jun 17, 2014)

I've just been thinking, since 1-10 years aint rly much, maybe deadlines could be extended again eventually... Assuming the Lord shared his and Ragar's insights before moving on, Gejuteel could at some point sacrifice himself to add his remaining life force.

Tbh, if this was reproducable, a whole number of people could give Rai lifeforce (for a moment not considering that maybe the previus Lord's soul was the only one capable of this - but it seemed this was due to soul weapon research, not due to special lord soul?) but anyways, assuming it works, I'm not a friend of shared donations, and since we already had the I stab you to give you your power moment I hope we wont reach a point of uikedonia pooling their lifeforce into one shiny white soul weapon to stab him with and reset him to full power. This is not Bleach after all.

But I CAN see Gejuteel being loyal to, and even further than the end... and that might buy some more time without breaking the powerlevel balance set up so far ...


----------



## Muk (Jun 17, 2014)

or rai could turn evil and suck up other peoples life force


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 17, 2014)

Well, there are still plenty of traitors in need of punishing.


----------



## Muk (Jun 17, 2014)

problem is, he doesn't take in the traitors life force each time he uses his power

he needs to start being a vampire and actually drain their life force


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 17, 2014)

Maybe Frankenstein will use dark spears soul absorption on the traitors and transfer their souls to his Master, now that he is aware of this method.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 17, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Maybe Frankenstein will use dark spears soul absorption on the traitors and transfer their souls to his Master, now that he is aware of this method.



I am not sure how receptive Rai would be to this idea.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 17, 2014)

I wouldn't put it above Franky to stab and heal Rai, when he is sleeping.
It might be against Rai's will, but as long as it helps him, I doubt he will care.

Rai is also pretty passive with this stuff, considering he ignored Ignis to give Roctis a last chance to stop her.
So he might let Franky absorb them, if he doesn't know why he is doing it.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 17, 2014)

I really don't think they're going to go in the direction of various people giving Rai their life force. He simply wouldn't accept it. Not to mention, if half (?) of the Previous Lord's life force was only enough to give him 1-10 years of life, any life force he'd get from other people would probably just wind up giving him a few extra days or months at best. 

I've never thought that Rai was going to still be the Noblesse when the series ends. In my opinion, he'll either die or become human.


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 23, 2014)

Wow brainwash for the win. Looks like the doctor got what he wanted i the end.

Also it looks like the lord is going to atend to school too in the future.


----------



## haegar (Jun 23, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



looks like decent chapter. plot thickens or some such ....


----------



## Rai (Jun 23, 2014)

Rai vs Muzaka for Round 3.


----------



## Muk (Jun 23, 2014)

Yoburi said:


> Wow brainwash for the win. Looks like the doctor got what he wanted i the end.
> 
> Also it looks like the lord is going to atend to school too in the future.



more like he didn't tell him the full truth aka obi wan kenobi


----------



## haegar (Jun 23, 2014)

Chapter 164 

wait a sec, did we see *onscreen* how DocAss learned about Muzaka's background? atm I cant remember anybody mentioning the daughter to that guy? so how come? Ignes maybe? or I just forgot something?

Actually DOES look like Raskreia might visit some classes, though I doubt she'd stick around long at school...


----------



## Xin (Jun 23, 2014)

This is getting better and better. 

Tho one week break now.


----------



## Muk (Jun 23, 2014)

oh well they better take care of their health and plan out their season 

i can wait


----------



## Blunt (Jun 23, 2014)

rai teaching raskreia to eat ramen 

"you mean... it'll grow more!?"


----------



## Smoke (Jun 23, 2014)

Time for a little bit of "Slice of life" I hope.



We need more girls swooning over Rai.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 23, 2014)

Rai's reaction, when she asked him how long he waited and if it could grow even more.

LOL


----------



## haegar (Jun 23, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Rai's reaction, when she asked him how long he waited and if it could grow even more.
> 
> LOL



out of context and with the ship in mind this suddenly becomes a slippery slope


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 23, 2014)

Had a feeling the season was gonna end pretty soon. Luckily it's just a one week break though.




haegar said:


> Chapter 164
> 
> wait a sec, did we see *onscreen* how DocAss learned about Muzaka's background? atm I cant remember anybody mentioning the daughter to that guy? so how come? Ignes maybe? or I just forgot something?
> 
> Actually DOES look like Raskreia might visit some classes, though I doubt she'd stick around long at school...



Well it was sorta shown

Crombel basically got ahold of most of The Union's data thanks to inheriting the 9th Elders information and we saw him learning the details some details of Muzaka. That's probably why he knows his history too.


----------



## haegar (Jun 23, 2014)

oh right thx, forgot about that. man, didt think muzaka would remain a wild card so long, still totally unclear how things are gonna go for him and who will benefit most ....


----------



## Stannis (Jun 23, 2014)

i don't like the idea of crombel controlling muzaka  

oh and good thing the break is only one weak this time


----------



## haegar (Jun 23, 2014)

i doubt he'll be able to do so for long but for now, this sure has the potential to get volatile for the good guys fast if crombell gets anything useful out of him...


----------



## Rai (Jul 7, 2014)

Noblesse 328: 131 Raw

Wow, they're fast.


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 7, 2014)

Can anyone imagine how badass would be Franky getting the voice of Jōji Nakata (Alucard, Kotomine Kirei) in the animation it would be so EPIC please make this happend one day.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 7, 2014)

ℜai said:


> Noblesse 328: 131 Raw
> 
> Wow, they're fast.




*Spoiler*: __ 



The lord wanted to marry his daughter of to Raizel? 

Perhaps he turned her down, and that's why she hates him so much?


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 7, 2014)

mangacow scan of the chapter

Link removed


----------



## Xin (Jul 7, 2014)

Really nice chapter.


----------



## Rai (Jul 7, 2014)

Naver's translation sucks.

Egscans > Mangacow > Naver.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 7, 2014)

Yeah, the naver translation and pc interface is terrible.

At this point, they're speed scans of manga cow speed scans to me 

Also for those who didn't already know, EGScans got a DMC notice from naver so they are not scanning Noblesse anymore and removed all their scans from their websites (along with other manhwa too). So basically, mangacow is the only scan source left for Noblesse (and their translations are pretty bleh too but not as bad as navers at least).

No more quality translated Noblesse


----------



## haegar (Jul 7, 2014)

nice flashback. though is it just me or were the details and colours exceptionally low/simple, even for the lately dclining quality`? don't do this to important flashback chapters


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 7, 2014)

I see this flashback at the start of each season trend is going to continue. I don't mind though. These are generally always pretty interesting.

Seeing Karias father is something I always wondered about. Looks like he's more serious in demeanor than his son 

The Muzaka/Werewolf stuff is pretty interesting too and his meeting with Rai was kind of lulzy.

Wondering where this will go though. Flashback is also going to be a bit different than what we're used too since this is long before Franky was in Lukedonia and doing things so basically, Rai will be main protagonist of this flashback 



haegar said:


> nice flashback. though is it just me or were the details and colours exceptionally low/simple, even for the lately dclining quality`? don't do this to important flashback chapters



Hmm, I dunno personally. 

At the start of the chapter during the meeting, I thought it looked kind poor at parts but the rest of the chapter looked alot better (especially compared to alot of the recent chapters tbh).


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 7, 2014)

loved the chapter.

wow.

Musaka is one interesting dude. The kind of person Rai needed.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 7, 2014)

Jesus christ, the lord.
10/10 parenting.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 7, 2014)

Raskreia missing the point that those orders were meant for her directly to give Rai some company, not for him to know. 


Reminds me of when I was a kid, and people would visit my mom. She would tell me to answer the door and tell them she wasn't home. So I would answer and when they asked for her, I would say _"She told me to tell you that she wasn't home." _


----------



## Muk (Jul 7, 2014)

Smoke said:


> Raskreia missing the point that those orders were meant for her directly to give Rai some company, not for him to know.
> 
> 
> Reminds me of when I was a kid, and people would visit my mom. She would tell me to answer the door and tell them she wasn't home. So I would answer and when they asked for her, I would say _"She told me to tell you that she wasn't home." _



:rofl 

Raskreia so lulzy and cute

and she hasn't really progressed since then either


----------



## Blunt (Jul 7, 2014)

I like Muzaka. Which makes me sad because we know what happens to him. 

Raskreia 

And Karias' dad seems to be the complete opposite of him.

And lol at Rai getting nervous about not knowing who Muzaka is. 

It's a shame the Naver translations are such shit. And is anyone else having a problem with the comics being full screen and consequently looking terrible?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 7, 2014)

Blunt said:


> It's a shame the Naver translations are such shit. And is anyone else having a problem with the comics being full screen and consequently looking terrible?



Yup. 
Just scrolling through a chapter is tiring, thanks to the huge ass size.


Great chapter.
Muzaka is definitely a troll. 
Seems all lords alleviate their boredom by messing with others.
Wonder how Raskria will be after a couple of millennia on the job.


----------



## haegar (Jul 7, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Yup.
> Seems all lords alleviate their boredom by messing with others.
> Wonder how Raskria will be after a couple of millennia on the job.



you develop a flamboyant personality like the old lord and hone a slight crazy streak ala franky or eventually ya go bonkers I would think 

as for my quality complaints, usually read on my notebook but had this one on a proper screen that has far better colors, maybe that actually made it look off to me cause somehow different...


----------



## Rai (Jul 7, 2014)

this


----------



## haegar (Jul 7, 2014)

wait, what? wasnt there some dmca issue or was noblesse not included? or they decide naver translate so shitty that they cannot in good conscience ... ?

oh hell, who cares, lemme read that


----------



## Luciana (Jul 7, 2014)

haegar said:


> wait, what? wasnt there some dmca issue or was noblesse not included? or they decide naver translate so shitty that they cannot in good conscience ... ?
> 
> oh hell, who cares, lemme read that



I want to know, too Perhaps there is a chance other groups follow suit.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 7, 2014)

Not sure what brought this sudden change.

Maybe the naver translations were so bad they decided to take a risk with Noblesse or something ?

Oh well, can't complain.

Just hope this will continue.

Edit:

The reason for continuing Noblesse (according to their comment section) seems to be...



			
				EGScans said:
			
		

> We'll continue for the moment, but release will only be after the official English versions are out. This may change in the near future when the official quality gets better.



So basically, what I said but put in a nicer way


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 7, 2014)

At the very least, Batoto still has all the EG Scans chapters so that should be safe I suppose.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 7, 2014)

So when is the author going to start back on ability?

Anyway good chapter I always enjoy noblesse flashbacks as they are relatively short and to the point..


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 7, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> So when is the author going to start back on ability?
> 
> Anyway good chapter I always enjoy noblesse flashbacks as they are relatively short and to the point..



They said that they will resume it once their health is fully restored but put no date. Basically, it's probably gonna be a while.


----------



## Muk (Jul 8, 2014)

egscan still did a scan for the latest chapter on batoto 

chapter 500


----------



## haegar (Jul 8, 2014)

you're late to the party but thx for sharing


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 9, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> So when is the author going to start back on ability?
> 
> Anyway good chapter I always enjoy noblesse flashbacks as they are relatively short and to the point..



The oposite of One Piece too i think we can find out more about the werewolf clan.


----------



## Rai (Jul 14, 2014)

Ch.163


----------



## Xin (Jul 14, 2014)

Noblesse


----------



## CA182 (Jul 14, 2014)

So _Muzaka _is essentially _Mufasa_... 

While the other guys are scar and the hyenas?


----------



## Xin (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh, shit. 

Muzaka is mad.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 14, 2014)

Traitors everywhere


----------



## haegar (Jul 14, 2014)

his story looks to turn out more tragic with each chapter about him. poor chap. so strong, so outgoing, so cool, but gets fucked over by second rank dicks pretending to be his family. makes me angry too


----------



## Muk (Jul 14, 2014)

i want a proper translation 

it feels off somehow


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 14, 2014)

Some nobles maybe traitors but they didn't act right beneath there lord nose this Mizuka is very incompetent no wonder Crombel can manipilute him so easy.

So why he is the Lord he doesn't even care to rule what kinda leader leaves his people to travel the world. I would betray him too and suport a more competent lord that actually cares to rule.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 14, 2014)

Yoburi said:


> Some nobles maybe traitors but they didn't act right beneath there lord nose this Mizuka is very incompetent no wonder Crombel can manipilute him so easy.
> 
> So why he is the Lord he doesn't even care to rule what kinda leader leaves his people to travel the world. I would betray him too and suport a more competent lord that actually cares to rule.




He's the absolute strongest.
And they value strength above all else, so he is the alpha.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 14, 2014)

mangacow trans out

Chapter.45 ENG

who would've thought the day would come when we'd be waiting for mangacow as our (more) reliable translation 

fuck all these traitor cunts


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 14, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> He's the absolute strongest.
> And they value strength above all else, so he is the alpha.



The others don't respect or fear him so i almost sure he isn't the strongest anymore even the guy that will steal his posicion don't mind if he discoverys everything.

He is more like a lone wolf than alpha. It's like Game of thrones when Tywin talks with Tommen about what makes a good king? 

Sure he is smoothly manipulating him but there is true in his words too: Mizuka is just like Robert Baratheon a strong man but lacking wisdom and only appeared at three small council meetings or even less.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 14, 2014)

Yoburi said:


> Some nobles maybe traitors but they didn't act right beneath there lord nose this Mizuka is very incompetent no wonder Crombel can manipilute him so easy.
> 
> So why he is the Lord he doesn't even care to rule what kinda leader leaves his people to travel the world. I would betray him too and suport a more competent lord that actually cares to rule.



Care to rule what. They are grown ass beings with several times our lifespans acting like they can't function without Mizuka? oh wait they aren't they have been functioning all the time without him the only thing is their deal seems to be constantly killing humans and pitching them against each other. For what reason no one knows.

If anyone Mizuka is the same as Rai, a balancer. Why couldn't Rai be the Lord? The only explanation was that his role as a balancer makes him feel unfit to continually mingle with those he might have to kill.


I think their power structure is different enough from us. The physical capabilities of a leader typically in normal life aren't different than the people they lead. However Mizuka and Rai are legit freaks of nature even by their world standards.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 14, 2014)

EG Scans verison out too

Ch.163


----------



## Sablés (Jul 14, 2014)

Everyone and their mother is a traitor


----------



## Stannis (Jul 15, 2014)

guess the werewolves were siding with the union and made it the humans world strongest or something at that war?  

seeing this muzaka-lord interactions it brings up the questiong as why did rai fought him not the lord
the nobles are rai's responsibility. werewolves meddling with the humans lives and muzaka ragekilling them isn't 

maybe muzaka finally managed to take rai out of his mansion, outside of lukedonia to the world and then the traitors took the chance, killed muzaka's daughter and made them fight to death  

i wonder where was franky in all of this. the fight happened when he was already with rai for god knows how many years yet he didn't even know muzaka in person 



Yoburi said:


> The others don't respect or fear him so i almost sure he isn't the strongest anymore even the guy that will steal his posicion don't mind if he discoverys everything.



 he's still the strongest. what the current werewolves lord didn't care about was him going on a rampage that would provoke the rest of the werewolves to stand against him, so if they were ever gonna take him down it'd be multiple werewolves against him. 
anyway they made rai take him down and self destruct with the other nobles traitors help.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 15, 2014)

It's quite possible the Lord wasn't strong enough to fight Muzaka, at least not to the extent Rai could.


----------



## haegar (Jul 21, 2014)

chap is out in crappy trans version. taking some time for the buildup here it seems, but I like


----------



## Luciana (Jul 21, 2014)

Man, I feel bad for this guy. He has a shit family and is getting shit translated.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 21, 2014)

Scan for those who want it

46 NOT english

Karias's dad is funny for an entirely different reason 

Muzaka sure sucked as a leader though. Also finally got the 2nd Elders name (Maduke).

Really enjoying these flashbacks to the werewolves. I've always wondered about their race.

Also, the art was really great this chapter. It's been picking up lately.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 21, 2014)

so karias is such an idiot because his dad purposefully raised him that way since the lord told him he was too serious? holy fuckballs


----------



## Xin (Jul 21, 2014)

I think we're getting close to see what really happened between Rai and Muzaka. 

I can't wait.


----------



## CA182 (Jul 21, 2014)

Definately Mufasa vs Scar right here.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 21, 2014)

Raskreia and Rai sat for 2 days, staring at each other?



I honestly thought the most she would sit for, would be an hour or 2. But 2 whole days...


----------



## Mizura (Jul 21, 2014)

*sigh* I thought the official translations improved. They suck again. Maybe they'll fix them later, but what is this? LQ and HQ translations or something? :\
Is it so damn hard for them to get a few proofreaders?


----------



## Muk (Jul 21, 2014)

Raskreia  ohh you when is your puberty gonna hit


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 21, 2014)

So Karias was screwed up by his father intentionally.
No wonder he is similar to the Lord. 
His father must have used him as a role model for raising him.


----------



## Muk (Jul 21, 2014)

well i think karias got a pretty good education(?)
it is better to be like karias than the stuck up nobles we usually find


----------



## haegar (Jul 21, 2014)

Muk said:


> Raskreia  ohh you when is your puberty gonna hit



few centuries give or take? does not bode well for rai getting laid before the end 

edit:btw, upon re-reading I get the feeling Garuda does not want him to clash with them because she knows the others want the confrontation and is worried about them somehow getting to Muzaka despite his overwhelming strenght. And I wouldnt be surprised if this ends with the traitors killing her and somehow sticking it on Rai, who we can guess will get involved with this once things escalate further....


----------



## Sablés (Jul 21, 2014)

When you think about it, I guess The previous Lord _is _Karias' father


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2014)

Mngacow is dropping Noblesse rip.


----------



## Xin (Jul 21, 2014)

They have to.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 21, 2014)

gheeeeeeeeeey


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 21, 2014)

^Care to share why? I can undestand if they got too much work on there hands and droping a few like Flow a crapy manhwa that almost nobody cares to read but Noblesse.


----------



## Muk (Jul 21, 2014)

or are they getting legal shit for continuing with noblesse


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2014)

So far they've made it seem like they're dropping it because they want to pick up other manga and they don't have the time to do it. 

They're dropping Flow too but no other webtoons.


----------



## dream (Jul 21, 2014)

haegar said:


> few centuries give or take? does not bode well for rai getting laid before the end



Rai will get laid by her before the end.  Any other scenario is not acceptable.


----------



## haegar (Jul 21, 2014)

hey, I didnt argue, I just said it might take some years till she gets there - if anything this gives Rai another reason to survive


----------



## Mizura (Jul 22, 2014)

To be honest, I don't think Noblesse will last that much longer. Maybe a few more years, but with fodder villains out of the way, we're mostly left with the big guys. Of these, what happens with the 2nd Elder (the Lord of Werewolves) and the 5th elder (another Werewolf) will probably be addressed in this arc.

Then we'd be left with: the 1st Elder, the 3rd Elder, Dr. Crombel and Ignes.

The 1st Elder, 3rd Elder and Dr. Crombel may have something going on together, and since the rest of the Nobles are now involved, I doubt they'll be doing things in turn one by one (because the number of opponents would be too uneven), even if they have armies backing them up. I also doubt Ignes will be able to do much by herself, so she might join up with them too.

Well, we'll see.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 22, 2014)

Blunt said:


> so karias is such an idiot because his dad purposefully raised him that way since the lord told him he was too serious? holy fuckballs



oh lawd


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 22, 2014)

I disagree i think Noblesse can last even 10 years i don't mind since it's always a nice reading unlike other mangas/manhwas that keep going with zero content like Naruto that should have ended a long time ago but doesn't because the final villain keeps changing and the fight never ends.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 22, 2014)

^ That's just it though. If it starts tacking on new villains before or after the main, plot-significant villains are defeated, then it'll Become one of those mangas/manhwas that keep going with zero content.

Noblesse never had much plot content in its storyline in the first place. The main plot was what happened with Nobles, werewolves and humans in the past, plus whatever Dr. Crombel is scheming. To get there, we plowed through a whole bunch of fodder villains and fodder elders, but now that we've arrived at the non-fodder villains, it'd be very awkward to return the focus to insignificant fodders.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 22, 2014)

Mizura said:


> ^ That's just it though. If it starts tacking on new villains before or after the main, plot-significant villains are defeated, then it'll Become one of those mangas/manhwas that keep going with zero content.
> 
> Noblesse never had much plot content in its storyline in the first place. The main plot was what happened with Nobles, werewolves and humans in the past, plus whatever Dr. Crombel is scheming. To get there, we plowed through a whole bunch of fodder villains and fodder elders, but now that we've arrived at the non-fodder villains, it'd be very awkward to return the focus to insignificant fodders.



Agreed. And we all know how good the fights with fodder have been. I believe every story has a certain lifespan, and Noblesse should not go beyond that. It would only degrade itself by giving us more chapters which add nothing. I'd rather stick with a good and shorter story in that case.

The other option, which Naruto currently does, is pulling new villains from the magical hat. Also bad writing if you ask me. What do readers care about villains who have zero content?


----------



## Starburst~ (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm really looking forward to see how the situation with the werewolves and the union plays out. Muzaka is a pretty cool character 



-Ziltoid- said:


> snip


You're forgetting that the longer the series goes on the more money they get.


----------



## Muk (Jul 22, 2014)

Once they build a reputation, they can go on to make a new series or a spin off. I'd prefer them starting a spin off after the main story ends rather than continue beating a dead horse dead.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 22, 2014)

Starburst~ said:


> You're forgetting that the longer the series goes on the more money they get.



Perhaps, but I doubt it is unrelated to the readers. Look at how Bleach's popularity went down for example. Or that of series like Beelzebub. Once the writers start repeating themselves, and the quality of their story goes down, many of the readers will abandon it.

Though I personally enjoy Noblesse quite a lot, I just think it should never become a parody if its former self after the main plot is finished. I'd rather see the artists start a new story.. Though I know, commerce...


----------



## Stannis (Jul 22, 2014)

actually, noblesse is pretty repetitive itself 

look at how all the arcs villains were dealt with so far 

same shit happens every time and it ends with rai dealing with them and sentencing them to death 

not that it bothers me anyway.


----------



## Muk (Jul 22, 2014)

it's the path until rai activates his awesome power that is interesting not the fact that rai does it


----------



## Mizura (Jul 22, 2014)

Boshi said:


> actually, noblesse is pretty repetitive itself


Yeah, but there was a sense of progress. There was a limited number of elders, so we were making progress as they died off. Plus, Rai's condition added a sense of urgency. Imagine the same thing repeated though, ad infinitum, with no repercussions, and with no end in sight.

I agree with what Muk said about a spin-off though. If something happened to the kids (and they get modified or something), I wouldn't mind seeing them as the protagonists of a new spin-off, while the Nobles are fending off some other opponents far away. To be honest, I miss the kids. I think it's sad that they became irrelevant so fast.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 22, 2014)

A spin off like those Attention Please chapters the authors released would be great too 

As for a the lifespan of the series, I dunno. I guess at best, I could see it ending at maybe season 10ish.

Even with the elders being at a minimum compared to before, there are still 3 traitor clan leaders somewhere outside of The Union and there are probably other top tier werewolves lurking about somewhere.

I can see alot happening depending on how the author handles things.


----------



## Muk (Jul 22, 2014)

The nobles should change their policies and take total domination over the humans 

would be an awesome plot twist


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 22, 2014)

Muk said:


> it's the path until rai activates his awesome power that is interesting not the fact that rai does it




Rai unleashing his might is pretty awesome to me.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 22, 2014)

adventures of frankenstein looking for master spinoff plz  



Muk said:


> it's the path until rai activates his awesome power that is interesting not the fact that rai does it



even that is kinda repetitive 
>kids/RK5 in danger
>rai and franky to the rescue 
>franky: let me finish them down, master 
>rai: step down it's my responsibility 
>blood field
>faints 

but yeah rai using his awesome power with his awesome one liners makes it all worth it  



Mizura said:


> Yeah, but there was a sense of progress. There was a limited number of elders, so we were making progress as they died off. Plus, Rai's condition added a sense of urgency. Imagine the same thing repeated though, ad infinitum, with no repercussions, and with no end in sight.



there was a sense of progress in there but that's the same as saying there's a progress because chapters count is adding up. nothing new happening as we're advancing. the arcs leading to the elders' demise were pretty much the same thing happening all over again.  the main plot  about the treason 850 years ago didn't have any real development and instead three of the seven traitors were turned into fodder arc  villains  

rai's condition was kinda overused too to the point it stopped adding a sense urgency at one point imo  
i still remember when rai fell and then slept for a couple of days after containing the 10th elder's self destruct and awakening tao and takeo,  it felt like rai has enough power to kill just another elder or two
then he killed not one but two clan leaders 
then he killed modified roctis 
and then he still had enough power to leave even muzaka himself unconscious and still stand on his feet 

each time it was like this is it.. one more kill and rai is done for but that wasn't the case 

anyway we're over that now, hopefully. all the remaining villains should have some plot relevance and the story can actually progress with them


----------



## Robin (Jul 24, 2014)

*subscribing


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 28, 2014)

New chapter is up.

Not really what I was expecting, or hoping for.


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 28, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> New chapter is up.
> 
> Not really what I was expecting, or hoping for.



Link       ?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 28, 2014)

White Hawk said:


> Link       ?



 On here.


----------



## dream (Jul 28, 2014)

Eh, not really interested in the werewolves.  Mizuka shocking Rai with tales of different lands was a bit amusing though I'm surprised that Rai wasn't aware of them.  He really must have stayed in that land without venturing out or at least not have gone too far.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 28, 2014)

Who else feels that this whole thing with the werewolves feels incredibly cliche? 
Don't get me wrong, I was genuinely looking forward to the backstory of the Nobles and Werewolves. But it's just been... well... so cliche. Cliche bad guys, cliche justifications.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 28, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Who else feels that this whole thing with the werewolves feels incredibly cliche?
> Don't get me wrong, I was genuinely looking forward to the backstory of the Nobles and Werewolves. But it's just been... well... so cliche. Cliche bad guys, cliche justifications.



"You're ruling over the humans"
"But they asked us to do so! And we all think it's good!"
"Ow, ok.."


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 28, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> "You're ruling over the humans"
> "But they asked us to do so! And we all think it's good!"
> "Ow, ok.."



The people have spoken. 

Although as the lord he could of pushed the issue, but then that would create more problems.


----------



## Xin (Jul 28, 2014)

Rai and Muzaka pek


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 28, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> The people have spoken.
> 
> Although as the lord he could of pushed the issue, but then that would create more problems.



Well.. He could at least have investigated the matter a little further, couldn't he? This was just lame.


----------



## Muk (Jul 28, 2014)

yeah he let go of it too easily 

should have figure out more on what the people really think. his elder has been lying to him since the beginning


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 28, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> The people have spoken.
> 
> Although as the lord he could of pushed the issue, but then that would create more problems.



What people i only saw 3 guys really pushing the issue the others are just going along and i sure many would change sides if they even have a side to choose.

That "lord" could start a investigation proving that Maduke is just using his family for his own gains or debate about a possible war with the nobles if this keeps up and buy him time to think of a way to change his family mind or even call all his family and explain to them that Maduke isn't the lord and call for a vote on what to do about the humans and see what everybody really want.

But no isntead i going to visit my good friend Rai and talk about random things while i lose even more control over my family... yeah great ideia Muzaka.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 28, 2014)

Well it's not surprising that Muzaka is a terrible leader really. I mean the guys vanishes for years without warning multiple times and leaves his race to fend for themselves. He doesn't really know his race at all because of it. It makes me feel less sympathetic for him than I do for the nobles when it comes to their traitors. He was literally just asking for it lol


----------



## haegar (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm not so sure Muzaka is gonna give this a rest already. I think he visits Rai again as his indiscisiveness on the matter torments him. Wouldnt be too surprised if next chap or so Rai talks, for once in a while, and gives him some pointers - lets see where things go after that.

concerning cliche and motivations, what Im missing so far is some input on why the nobles can restrain themselves for the most part,  but the werewolves cannot, as a whole. Theres been vague sentences a couple of times hinting its sorta part of their nature and slightly different powers from the nobles that make them mingle with humans differently, but its rly not satisfying that all the assholes and people being too lazy to uphold morals are amonst werewolves while all the upstanding guys are with the nobles. Sure, we have the noble traitors, so it aint so black and white, but just having Muzaka alone as a werewolf with a conscience is a tad irritating. Also, Im irked there is no 5th in the flashback, she has more depth then the whole rest of the pack together as a character, and she certainly isnt the best developed character in the story :/ But I like the gal


----------



## Mizura (Jul 29, 2014)

haegar said:


> concerning cliche and motivations, what Im missing so far is some input on why the nobles can restrain themselves for the most part,  but the werewolves cannot, as a whole.


Because plox.

It really irks me when an author doesn't at least try to come up with a plausible explanation other than "trollol evil characters". It is quite possible for different factions to have views that could be considered heinous, yet justified from their point of view. For example, in Magi, the Kou empire totally messed up the Balbadd Kingdom, but from the Kou empire's POV, it is maintaining peace and stability via forceful cultural assimilation, and on the whole most people are better off economically.

In Tower of God, FUG is made up of lowly bastards, yet considering the repression at the hands of the 10 families and Jahad, it's also understandable why people support them. We'll likely be seeing plenty of moral ambiguity in the story.

In Kubera, Nastika (origin of the Suras) are the most powerful beings in the Universe (like, planet-busters and all), and they can reproduce (though their offspring are much weaker than them), whereas Gods are much weaker than Nastika but can resurrect over and over (with a delay). Humans decided to side with Gods because of how violent (some) Suras can be, whereas Gods protect the humans. Result: Gods are willing to resort to all sorts of under-handed methods to kill Nastika. With the difference in power, can you blame them? Suras, however, are also people with their own families and such, and in return they hate the 'sneaky' Gods who will never die off for good (as for how they view humans, well, they might as well be traitorous germs, besides the humans in Kubera are quite morally ambiguous too - again, hard to blame them when they live in a world where beings can just blow up a planet for the lulz).

So, in the case of Noblesse, it should have been possible to find a better explanation than "becuz we're awesome and evil and we can trollololol". It could genuinely be the humans' fault, for example if humans were too divided by war and begged for the stronger werewolves to bring peace. It didn't have to be 'everyone except Muzaka is a jerk." Oh well. :|

To be honest, the lack of moral ambiguity is something I find quite puzzling about Noblesse. Take some of the elders that were killed off as fodder. They didn't have any fleshing out at all, except that they were evil arrogant dudz out for power.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 29, 2014)

^ Perhaps our expectations became too high after the traitor-elders who have been killed off earlier?
Before that, the villains of Noblesse pretty much always lacked proper content, right? Most of them barely have any motivation other than bringing down the protagonist 'because orders'.

Compared to ToG or Kubera, which are awesome because of their plot, Noblesse is more focussed on the action, and has a very poor plot. Though I admit that I had believed that the series had improved a bit after the previous few fights..


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 29, 2014)

Well, the werewolfs are more aggressive by nature.
They are also probably more territorial, so its natural for them to feel annoyed by humans.
Also unlike the Nobles rule of law, their society functions by the might is right principal.

So its natural for them to find weak humans beneath them and the concept of equality with them ridiculous.
Garuda pretty much confirms, that this sentiment is prevalent among them.
Therefore when a bunch of petty humans ask them for aid and promise  to serve them , how could they resist.

They don't care about human squabbles or the fact that those that are requesting help, are scheming to become kings among their servants.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 29, 2014)

That reminds me.. When was the last time we actually explored the werewolf in Noblesse? Or even the Nobles themselves? We've seen a bunch of individuals, but how much details did we get on the species..

Without making guesses regarding the werewolves at this point, the only thing I see is bunch of powerhungry idiots, similar to those nobles that betrayed their own kind. Playing god, just because they can. Not because they have an actual reason.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 29, 2014)

I think its kinda obvious?

The werewolf hierarchy is that the strongest leads. 
Humans are significantly weaker then werewolves. Their lack of strength is obviously not sentimentally resonating with a race that orders itself by strength.

It was already explained Muzuka is distant from the rest because his position is based on him being able to kill anyone who challenges him.

So for why Nobles and Werewolves dont have the same level of aggression to humans there is 
already on a cultural level a difference in mentality. Could be biological reasons as well, the werewolves we know are presented as more feral when using their power.

Finally who is to say that there isnt truth to what he says? The humans do ask for help and they assist the humans in their destruction. People asking for others to die to get ahead? That isn't outside the realm of possibility, and if the werewolves aid because they don't see it as a problem, then Muzuka wont resonate with them.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 29, 2014)

Last I checked, most wolves aren't interested in ruling rabbits.
And if they cared about hierarchy that much, they'd actually obey Muzaka.


----------



## Robin (Jul 29, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> Well it's not surprising that Muzaka is a terrible leader really. I mean the guys vanishes for years without warning multiple times and leaves his race to fend for themselves. He doesn't really know his race at all because of it. It makes me feel less sympathetic for him than I do for the nobles when it comes to their traitors. He was literally just asking for it lol



agree 100%


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 30, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Last I checked, most wolves aren't interested in ruling rabbits.
> And if they cared about hierarchy that much, they'd actually obey Muzaka.



But thats the exact thing.
The werewolf clan sees themself as superior to humans. Its no big deal to them to kill humans, if humans ask them to kill other humans.
Muzaka isn't in touch because the way his clan operates he's only "in charge" because he is the strongest fighter, not because they like him or respect him but out of custom.
That he distances himself from them purposefully doesn't help.

As far as "cus they're evil" I think the past two chapters were putting that its quite the opposite. The clan as a whole sees similarly its only Muzaka and Garuda who don't feel the same. 

We know Nobles who think the same way about humans as well, but they weren't black n white evil, we have seen their softer moments.


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 4, 2014)

Wow chapter out and nobody bother to post anything...

Well it was a very weak chapter Mizu is just being incompetente and acts like a pussy when that duch start arguing about humans and how Raizel kill a few nobles Mizu anwer was to leave again.

So go werewolf enslave and explore the human race even after your lord told you NO.


----------



## Xin (Aug 4, 2014)

Where do I read Noblesse now?


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 4, 2014)

Go 

It's crap trans but better than nothing.


----------



## Xin (Aug 4, 2014)

I liked this chapter a lot. 

The ending was kind of hilarious tho.


----------



## Stannis (Aug 4, 2014)

karias' father is killing me  

and raskeria's my job here is done.jpg  

interesting he's sentenced some nobles to death once before and that's how the werewolves came to know about him i guess there were some clan leader/s amongst them  as well for the werewolves to hear about it


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 4, 2014)

Muzaka has an interesting style

Muzaka: Do it the way I want or else.
TraitorDuche1: But why Lord, when ...
#Runs away

Can't see how that would ever backfire
At this point, I might even agree with the second elder, that Muzaka was a traitor from the point of view of the werewolf race..


----------



## Muk (Aug 4, 2014)

wow muzaka is shitty as hell as far as being a leader is concerned. he can't make up his mind or take responsibility. no wonder 2nd elder is shitting all over him


----------



## Sablés (Aug 4, 2014)

Muzaka is seriously incompetent. What leader runs away from his problems like that?

He had the werewolves right where he wanted them. It's clear that the wolves are a race dominated by power so his will should be law so long as he is the lord. Why run off like a scared child just because Maduke called him out on, just one, of the possible consequences. It's a just punishment for those who break the law and was that not his boast from the beginning?  Not like he necessarily has to kill anyone either, just beat them into submission and have them bend the knee. It makes his decision essentially borrowed entirely from a Single sentence uttered by Rai.


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 4, 2014)

Even the lord of the Nobles send his daughter to make Mizuka move his bun ass out of Raizel house and get some shit done.

But who the hell Raizel kill because it looks like Raizel already off a few nobles before even Franky shows up this would be a much better flash back  story i bet they must be the ones that got Franky so piss at the nobles to the point of invading Lukedonia.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 5, 2014)

Yoburi said:


> Even the lord of the Nobles send his daughter to make Mizuka move his bun ass out of Raizel house and get some shit done.
> 
> But who the hell Raizel kill because it looks like Raizel already off a few nobles before even Franky shows up this would be a much better flash back  story i* bet they must be the ones that got Franky so piss at the nobles to the point of invading Lukedonia*.



That would explain his loyalty to Rai even better


----------



## Muk (Aug 5, 2014)

Yoburi said:


> Even the lord of the Nobles send his daughter to make* Mizuka *move his bun ass out of Raizel house and get some shit done.
> 
> But who the hell Raizel kill because it looks like Raizel already off a few nobles before even Franky shows up this would be a much better flash back  story i bet they must be the ones that got Franky so piss at the nobles to the point of invading Lukedonia.



 read this as "Even the lord of Nobles send his daughter to make *Mizura *move ..."



i was like whut ... why would the noble lord send his daughter to make a move on Mizura


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 5, 2014)

2nd elder taking care of bussiness. 

Mizuka is such fail.


----------



## haegar (Aug 5, 2014)

nice chapter, generally. blerster clan always deliver raskreia 

well, muzaka, fail big time indeed, and the 2nd elder, bleah, canit get any more onedimensional? still good read for the humorous parts


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 5, 2014)

Dam a work where the father is actually pushing his daughter on the guy. Usually you get the over protective father trying to kill the guy.

This flashback highlights why I hate flashbacks. I really like Muzaka now and would like to see him give the other werewolves a beat down, but I know it doesn't end well. I know there are things you can't do chronologically but don' make me root for a guy who is basically nothing more than a manipulated corpse right now.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 5, 2014)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Dam a work where the father is actually pushing his daughter on the guy. Usually you get the over protective father trying to kill the guy.




He knows Men run away from her, as soon as they sense her presence.
He doesn't need to be protective.
The real reason he is sending her to Rai, is because he is the only one who can't run away from his house or be bothered enough to tell her to go.


----------



## Mizura (Aug 5, 2014)

Muk said:


> i was like whut ... why would the noble lord send his daughter to make a move on Mizura


Why would people Not want to see me in hot lesbi scene with a hot vampire babe?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 5, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Why would people Not want to see me in hot lesbi scene with a hot vampire babe?


----------



## haegar (Aug 5, 2014)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Dam a work where the father is actually pushing his daughter on the guy. Usually you get the over protective father trying to kill the guy.
> 
> This flashback highlights why I hate flashbacks. I really like Muzaka now and would like to see him give the other werewolves a beat down, but I know it doesn't end well. I know there are things you can't do chronologically but don' make me root for a guy who is basically nothing more than a manipulated corpse right now.




if ya still feel like that it worked though


----------



## Starburst~ (Aug 5, 2014)

Interesting to learn Rai once cleaned house. Wonder if the lord was around then?



Mizura said:


> Why would people Not want to see me in hot lesbi scene with a hot vampire babe?



You might look like Rosie o donnell?


----------



## haegar (Aug 5, 2014)

I dont see the Lord ignoring trash of such magnitude that it needed to be cleaned by Rai, so Im beginning to think maybe he wasnt at the time. Which poses rather interesting questions about how old the fuck is Rai? At least it serves to show the nobles were not always as noble as they are now, and there was a learning process, which might well have been triggered by Rai using his overwhelming powers mercylessly 

the more I think about it Muzakas fault is that hes basically trying to be the werewolves lord and noblesse at the same time. Ya cant be both  the beloved leader and the executioner of trash ...


----------



## Stannis (Aug 5, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Why would people Not want to see me in hot lesbi scene with a hot vampire babe?



I definitely would


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 5, 2014)

Boshi said:


> karias' father is killing me



No kidding 

I hope we get to see him more in the flashback. The amount of lulz he brings is too good not keep around longer. Would be cool to see him fight some werewolves too if some kind of conflict happens now 


Now for Muzaka...he was doing a bit better this chapter until he ran away again. I guess Maduke probably conspired some event later where Muzaka's daughter was killed by "humans" and this made him snap and turn around on the principals he had now.




Mizura said:


> Why would people Not want to see me in hot lesbi scene with a hot vampire babe?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 5, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> No kidding
> 
> I hope we get to see him more in the flashback. The amount of lulz he brings is too good not keep around longer.




I would kill to see some father son interaction.
A Blerstar combo would be godly.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 5, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> I would kill to see some father son interaction.
> A Blerstar combo would be godly.



Idiotically serious vs Idiotically not serious. All comedy in the world would be doomed


----------



## Muk (Aug 5, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Why would people Not want to see me in hot lesbi scene with a hot vampire babe?


too much twilight and true blood has poisoned the dream


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 5, 2014)

^And don't forget that shitting vampire diaries these shows and books fuck the vampire lore why people can't write there crapy love storys and leave vampires alone (fuck vampires have no blood flow so no boner they aren't the best characters to put in a love story)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 5, 2014)

Muzaka's problem is that the werewolves seem relatively power hungry versus the nobles, he on the other hand is care free, and only sits as the Lord because he is so powerful. He is basically the guy who got forced into taking the job. And its really hard for him to call the others out. 

Also if we were going to see lesbian hijinks Id rather see the Lord and that sexy white haired vampire chick, who hasn't appeared in so long I forgot her name. 

Also question. How long have the nobles been around, and is the Lord the first Lord, same with Rai as Noblesse. I ask because they clearly seem to have had a developed society for seemingly longer than the humans, which would mean they have had to been around since before 10,000 BC but maybe 200,000 BC when relatively modern humans appeared. And from what I gather the Lord was maybe a couple of thousand years old at the oldest.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 11, 2014)

Noblesse is out on line



This chapter...I'm fucking dying


----------



## Muk (Aug 11, 2014)

this chapter  
so fucking awesome


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 11, 2014)

This chapter.. Why does it make no sense after the previous one? 

Still funny though.


----------



## dream (Aug 11, 2014)

I don't even...

The Lord in school uniform.


----------



## Mizura (Aug 11, 2014)

Wow, that was hilarious! I really missed these types of humor chapters. 
Tao ate the pill just to go fix the kitchen. x'D


----------



## Rai (Aug 11, 2014)

Raskreia in school uniform.


----------



## haegar (Aug 11, 2014)

lol. just lol. awesomes


----------



## Stannis (Aug 11, 2014)

this fucking chapter


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 11, 2014)

Shcool girl outfit was so sweat


----------



## Smoke (Aug 11, 2014)

I've seen perfection, and its name is "Raskreia in a school uniform"



When she first appeared, I was a bit disappointed in her design. I didn't think she was attractive enough. But over time, she has grown on me to the point where I'm making comments like the one right above this one.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 11, 2014)

Raskreia got style xD A destroyed kitchen means death sentence


----------



## Muk (Aug 11, 2014)

franky's spider senses are tingling 

though i don't know if it is a false positive xD


----------



## Blαck (Aug 11, 2014)

Franky is gonna flip if he sees his kitchen 

And damn Raskreia


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 11, 2014)

Gajutel what are you doing.
And why are you pushing it to Rael, who has no chance of survival against Franky.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 11, 2014)

Nice chapter, though the kitchen joke wasn't that funny (with the exception of Tao's reaction).


----------



## Stannis (Aug 11, 2014)

even rai doesn't fuck around when it comes to franky


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 12, 2014)

ah chill chapters are nice.
Reminds me of the boobie demon or dialogue less chapter in negima....good times.


----------



## Rai (Aug 18, 2014)

Dat last panel.

What the fuck happened with the flashback!?


----------



## Mizura (Aug 18, 2014)

I missed these humorous chapters. Pedro's back!


----------



## Muk (Aug 18, 2014)

dat transformation sound


----------



## dream (Aug 18, 2014)

ℜai said:


> What the fuck happened with the flashback!?



He forgot about it. 

The author better give me my Rai x Lord interactions.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 18, 2014)

All the old school nobles are suspicious of Pedro.
Even Rai thought of him as an impressive gate guard, when he first saw him.


----------



## haegar (Aug 19, 2014)

Pedro first elder


----------



## Muk (Aug 19, 2014)

pedro best teacher ever


----------



## Stannis (Aug 19, 2014)

this chapter  



ClandestineSchemer said:


> Even Rai thought of him as an impressive gate guard, when he first saw him.



always thought  he'd be somehow connected to M-24


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 25, 2014)

Chapter's out!!!!

And it is freaking priceless


----------



## Stannis (Aug 25, 2014)

tao and karias just  perfect duo right there 

hell i wouldn't mind if this whole season was SoL chapters in school  

that last page doe


----------



## Smoke (Aug 25, 2014)

I didn't know until I read this newest chapter....




But we NEEEDDDDD a "highschool life" spinoff with Rai and Raskreia as the MCs.


----------



## Muk (Aug 25, 2014)

omg dem feels at the last frame 

and this chapter RK's Marketing Direction and Scouter is doing his job perfectly


----------



## Smoke (Aug 25, 2014)

Their convo was hilarious.


And the job titles they gave themselves and the reactions, are priceless. "Lord's Younger Brother" and " In charge of Scouting and Marketing"


----------



## Muk (Aug 25, 2014)

so he is the lord's younger brother 
i thought it was a joke


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Aug 25, 2014)

After nearly a millennium, the previous lords effort finally bore fruit.
I'm sure, wherever he is, he is surely jumping in joy.


----------



## Xin (Aug 25, 2014)

Her look when rai appeared.


----------



## Muk (Aug 25, 2014)

finally rai is being proactive  :rofl


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 25, 2014)

TwentyFifthNight said:


> After nearly a millennium, the previous lords effort finally bore fruit.
> I'm sure, wherever he is, he is surely jumping in joy.



Nearly?

He has been sleeping for 800 years and god knows how long the Lord was playing matchmaker.
More likely, this is the fruition of planning spanning multiple millennia, considering how slow these two are.

Great chapter.
Totally could see this as a spin off.
Especially with the nobles freaking out, because of their need to protect the lord and the fact the suitor out ranks them all.


----------



## Stannis (Aug 25, 2014)

not even aizen could pull a plan like that


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 25, 2014)

Boshi said:


> not even aizen could pull a plan like that



He did not have a daughter


----------



## Muk (Aug 25, 2014)

even if he did have an illusionary daughter he couldn't pull it off


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 25, 2014)

LORD IS SO ADORABLE GHFHDHFKJGK


----------



## Blunt (Aug 25, 2014)

i somehow managed to get really behind in the chapters

these fucking school chapters have me in tears 

we NEED a SOL spin off once the main series ends


----------



## Blunt (Aug 25, 2014)

"What is your position within the Nobles, Karias?"

"Well, if I must say, my position is... The Lord's younger brother."

fucking Karias


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 25, 2014)

God help Raskreia is she's gonna learn Math


----------



## Blunt (Aug 25, 2014)

I cant wait for Raskrei and Rai to have tea together in silence at the house and have her say out of nowhere:

Raskreia: "Raizel... This math the large human at school spoke of..."

Rai: "..." *continues sipping tea*

Raskreia: _I see... He doesn't know either..._


----------



## Stannis (Aug 25, 2014)

tao starts tutoring gejutel in math so he can help her out


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 27, 2014)

So is the author done with ABILITY cause its been a long time since the last chapter.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 27, 2014)

Well they did say a few months ago that they have no set date for when Ability will return. Just that it would once their health improves enough for them to handle doing both series at the same time again.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 2, 2014)

No new chapter? Break?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 2, 2014)

Where is mah chapter?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 2, 2014)

Son of a.. Nave site says Noblesse is on hiatus


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 2, 2014)

Yeah the authors went to a fair so there's no chapter this week.

There will be one next week though.


----------



## Xin (Sep 2, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Son of a.. Nave site says Noblesse is on hiatus


----------



## Darth (Sep 2, 2014)

Well, as long as it's only a one week break.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 8, 2014)

Chapter's oooouuutttt


----------



## Muk (Sep 8, 2014)

she owned Rai


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 8, 2014)

What a happy yet sad chapter.  
Also, rai and Raskreia blushing in a single chapter.


----------



## Xin (Sep 8, 2014)

She's so afraid of Rai.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 8, 2014)

Muk said:


> she owned Rai



In more ways than one.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 8, 2014)

Curious how they are going to end up. Seems like a happy end for them is impossible


----------



## haegar (Sep 8, 2014)

^you kidding? if anything these last few chaps were setting up a happy end for them more than ever before ... I mean, now we actually HAVE proper mutual blushing for the shipers, before it was all only in theory for the fanfic crew 


as for this weeks chapter: is all I got ...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 8, 2014)

LINK YOU FUKN BASTARDS!


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 8, 2014)

LoL at Seira stopping Regis, then not knowing how to tell him why.



@lk3mizt said:


> LINK YOU FUKN BASTARDS!



There you go.


----------



## haegar (Sep 8, 2014)

@lk3mizt said:


> LINK YOU FUKN BASTARDS!





there, there, no need to cry poor child 

edit: ninjaed by an edit? bleagh. thats just mean


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 8, 2014)

what a chapter. 

thanks guys


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 8, 2014)

haegar said:


> ^you kidding? if anything these last few chaps were setting up a happy end for them more than ever before ... I mean, now we actually HAVE proper mutual blushing for the shipers, before it was all only in theory for the fanfic crew



Well, no matter the blushing, Rai is still busy dying 

Unless he doesn't have to expend his lifeforce any more?


----------



## haegar (Sep 8, 2014)

well, its still sort of a wildcard for the author as long as it isnt spilled out just how much time xtend was in that sword .... BUT ...when I say "happy end" I dont neccessarily mean "happily ever after" - but rather that they both END, together, happily ... which before seemed more far fetched than it does now and which would be one helluva closure to rai compared to 99.99 % of his lifespan so far


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 8, 2014)

It only took a couple of centuries for the both of them to blush, so they'll have to move quick now


----------



## haegar (Sep 8, 2014)

maybe they at least get in a quick one-decader before the end (of time) ...


----------



## Blunt (Sep 9, 2014)

rai's wide-eye stare at his screen when raskrei blew him the fuck out


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 9, 2014)

Blunt said:


> rai's wide-eye stare at his screen when raskrei blew him the fuck out



I loved how nervous she was, when they told her she just headshot'd Rai.


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2014)

This chapter was a delight for the Rai x The Lord shipper in me.


----------



## Stannis (Sep 9, 2014)

raskreia getting scared after killing rai in the game and rai blushing   

this chapter makes me happy


----------



## Blαck (Sep 9, 2014)

Sucks that they had to head back to Lukedonia so soon


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 9, 2014)

Raskreia is the Lord of games, that moment when she headshot Rai awww.


----------



## ℛei (Sep 12, 2014)

i found this manwha a week ago and managed to read all 335 chapters in two days

I FUCKING LOVE IT 

rai and franky are babes,both are badass and hot and i adore their bond,team awesomeness <3 also rai's moments with opening door and eating banana im drying. ALsO RAI x FRANKY blood contract was erotic,noone can tell me otherwise.

seira,regis and karias are awesome too,fucking karias man 

didnt like lord at first tbh,but she grew on me,she's an awesome chick

the last chapter was cute,lord x rai moments were kawaii,tho i still cant ship it,idk,theyre too alike to be shipable for me,both are shy and calm,they both need passionate and lively partners who'll burn fire in their hearts and make them feel emotions they never did before. Lol just imagine those two are going to have sexy times  awkward moment of the century  franky might write one of his famous instruction for master about it with lots of poses or even better show lord how his master loves those "things" by himself  well but seriously i cant see any legit romance in this series,everyone will just end up as bestamigos

anyway im glad i started read this,i wanna animated version of this sooooo bad  just imagine franky's devilish voice omggg


----------



## ℛei (Sep 15, 2014)

double posting cos i can

new chappy is out


*Spoiler*: __ 



franky is gonna give them part of his dark spear omf
rai  he looks so sad in last panel


----------



## Muk (Sep 15, 2014)

omg rai is sad 

still powerup for RK 2


----------



## Randomaxe (Sep 15, 2014)

I was wondering how the 3 amigos were going to get the next power up. 

Also, I was thinking the Lord may have left to get more nobles, to help make sure Rai doesn't have to use his life force.


----------



## Stannis (Sep 15, 2014)

good job took you a 100 chapters to realize

tao with that personality question 

so darkspear had some powerup after eating the elders and even then franky was barely able to keep up with the 5th in his berserk form 

hopefully this won't affect franky's power much


----------



## haegar (Sep 15, 2014)

im gonna lmao if this ends in producing a way DS can reliably be controlled by splitting the *load* between one main (franky) and various secondary (team) hosts 



Stannis said:


> and even then franky was barely able to keep up with the 5th in *his* berserk form
> 
> hopefully this won't affect franky's power much



dont be mean to the smexy lady


----------



## ℛei (Sep 15, 2014)

cant wait for next chapter
this is getting more interesting
and i hope franky finally will find a way to help rai not lose his life force


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 15, 2014)

Stannis said:


> good job took you a 100 chapters to realize
> 
> tao with that personality question
> 
> ...



Yep shows how the werewolf's are beasts, even the women


----------



## Stannis (Sep 15, 2014)

so am i missing some elder here 

the 8th didn't look like being consumed tho just destroyed

he also ate one of the 13th elder's fodder guards (cerebrus or smthn) iirc. even that fodder was wiping the floor with rk4. yeah talk about slow  it really  took them 100 chapters to realize their weakness 

one of the things that i didn't like since the elders started to show up was how the RK couldn't keep up with the new opponents so it was always rai and franky dealing with them 

i'm liking this development


----------



## ℛei (Sep 15, 2014)

^ have faith in trio,they'll show some badassery,i really hope so


----------



## Yu Dellinger (Sep 15, 2014)

Was about to sleep but then my Webtoon app notified me that a new chapter came out. Really love the relationship between Frankenstein and the trio. 

This has been in my mind for a while now, I'm not against them founding the "RK-5", but.. Frankie provides them everything; food, shelter, job, experiments, etc.. They owe a lot to him, so I guess it'd make more sense if they made a group dedicated to him..? Or not..? Ha ha. Well that's just me.


----------



## Muk (Sep 15, 2014)

Yu Dellinger said:


> Was about to sleep but then my Webtoon app notified me that a new chapter came out. Really love the relationship between Frankenstein and the trio.
> 
> This has been in my mind for a while now, I'm not against them founding the "RK-5", but.. Frankie provides them everything; food, shelter, job, experiments, etc.. They owe a lot to him, so I guess it'd make more sense if they made a group dedicated to him..? Or not..? Ha ha. Well that's just me.



But Franky serves Rai, besides Franky is honorary/inofficial RK CEO


----------



## Yu Dellinger (Sep 15, 2014)

Muk said:


> But Franky serves Rai, besides Franky is honorary/inofficial RK CEO



Yes, he does serves Rai. But even so, just because he serves him, doesn't mean they also have to. You get me here? 

Well.. Contrary to my own opinion, he is THE Noblesse, so I guess that kinda makes the people around him, bound to serve him.


----------



## Xin (Sep 15, 2014)

Love is in the air
Everywhere I look around
Love is in the air
Every sight and every sound

And I don't know if I'm being foolish
Don't know if I'm being wise
But it's something that I must believe in
And it's there when I look in your eyes


----------



## Yu Dellinger (Sep 15, 2014)

Xin said:


> Love is in the air
> Everywhere I look around
> Love is in the air
> Every sight and every sound
> ...



I'm lost. Is this a been-here-for-a-while member thingy?


----------



## Xin (Sep 15, 2014)

It's a fitting song for this chapter.

[YOUTUBE]NNC0kIzM1Fo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## haegar (Sep 15, 2014)

Xin said:


> It's a fitting song for this chapter.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]NNC0kIzM1Fo[/YOUTUBE]



yes, but

[YOUTUBE]VL6Hvvm1lV0[/YOUTUBE]

too



edit: well I guess in title only ...


----------



## Yu Dellinger (Sep 15, 2014)

So.. This is the only thread for Noblesse, right? 

Yeah, anyways.. Still waiting for the chapter that's going to confirm my prediction about Dr. Crombell; he's from the werewolf clan. That's one of the things that have been on my mind for a while now.


----------



## Stannis (Sep 15, 2014)

discard it

crombel is just a human


----------



## Muk (Sep 15, 2014)

crombel is franky 2.0 in the making with an evil heart


----------



## Yu Dellinger (Sep 15, 2014)

You guys think so? Hmm.. Well, the series don't have much plot twists.. So far.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 15, 2014)

link to latest chapter please?


----------



## Stannis (Sep 15, 2014)

bookmark it


----------



## Stannis (Sep 15, 2014)

new non-yaoi fanarts from swarity


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 15, 2014)

Stannis said:


> new non-yaoi fanarts from swarity


----------



## haegar (Sep 15, 2014)

Muk said:


> crombel is franky 2.0 in the making with an evil heart



been saying this since I dunno when. Im curious if it shall come to pass


----------



## Muk (Sep 16, 2014)

i want to make a skyrim character looking like the lord now


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 16, 2014)

Stannis said:


> new non-yaoi fanarts from swarity



This is gorgeous.


----------



## ℛei (Sep 16, 2014)

Yu Dellinger said:


> So.. This is the only thread for Noblesse, right?
> 
> Yeah, anyways.. Still waiting for the chapter that's going to confirm my prediction about Dr. Crombell; he's from the werewolf clan. That's one of the things that have been on my mind for a while now.



his looks remind me werewolf tbh  but nah he's just a psycho human


----------



## Yu Dellinger (Sep 18, 2014)

Haha! Yeah, he looks like one, right? But yeah, maybe you are right. The storyline in Noblesse is very simple.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 22, 2014)

Perfectly


----------



## Stannis (Sep 22, 2014)

shake it well before opening


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 22, 2014)

Franky is the best


----------



## Morglay (Sep 22, 2014)

Franky delivers.


----------



## Stannis (Sep 22, 2014)

seems like franky knew muzaka from before. when muzaka first appeared i had the impression it was the first time franky sees him 

smh taking crombell's pills when you can have frankenstein make them for you

the conversation between muzaka and rai after all this time was cool but it left a bad taste in my mouth 

i know i'm going to run wild but i'm ok with it since it will have some purpose  but you HAVE to stop me..  in the meantime i'll just let crombell control me with his pills


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 22, 2014)

smh muzaka prefers been a pet to an inferior werewolf crombell

wanna know crombell's lineage and if strength he's in Franky's ball-park as well as his research level which is lesser tho


----------



## Blunt (Sep 22, 2014)

Whoa, never seen Rai look so openly shocked before.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 22, 2014)

Holy shit, the soda! 

And Franky's little evil face


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 22, 2014)

Wonder how this will all come together.
The union is now clearly divided into three sides, that are escalating into open conflict and we haven't even seen the other traitors yet.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 22, 2014)

Franky!!  


what a TROLL.


Muzaka one cool muhfuka, yo.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 22, 2014)

If Franky wasn't so juvenile he probably could've gotten enough info from Muzaka to figure out what's going on and offer his assistance.

Shame that this encounter was probably the point where they had the option to save each other before they became enemies not of their own desire.


----------



## Stannis (Sep 22, 2014)

wait and see how he had a gps tracker installed in the soda and now it's all over muzaka


----------



## ℛei (Sep 23, 2014)

loved the new chapter

franky u lil shit  i love this guy omfg

he's spicing up the manwha. the best and funniest dude ever


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 23, 2014)

Stannis said:


> wait and see how he had a gps tracker installed in the soda and now it's all over muzaka



Coca cola dark spear edition?


----------



## ℛei (Sep 23, 2014)

i cant stop laughing at franky's face 

ahahaha

rai's confused face is epic too

tbh the wolfie deserves this


----------



## Roman (Sep 23, 2014)

Classic, Franky. Classic


----------



## Blαck (Sep 23, 2014)

Fucking Franky


----------



## jam3sbob (Sep 23, 2014)

muzaka working with crombel, the fuck is he thinking


----------



## Muk (Sep 23, 2014)

franky da best


----------



## Xin (Sep 24, 2014)

Frankenstein


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 24, 2014)

Muzaka is such a piece of shit can't belive he will just eat pills and do experiments that his new best "friend" tells him to do like a good little bich. Didn't he learn anything about not trusting other people so easy after his family backstab him.

And he wants to "run wild" just for the lols at this point since his dauther must be death and the humans that kill her probably death too after 800 years.


----------



## Stannis (Sep 24, 2014)

> Didn't he learn anything about not trusting other people so easy after his family backstab him.



he still doesn't know about that, probably. 

all we know atm is that he fought rai not his family. it's most likely that maduka (current werewolves lord) was the one who set them to fight via some plot without them knowing


----------



## ℛei (Sep 29, 2014)

chapter is out


*Spoiler*: __ 



OH GOOODDD 

m-21 was cool

frankie gave them his power I NEED TO SEE THEM WITH THAT POWER

muzaka


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 29, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



New wolfies too.. Seem modified again.. Muzaka was unexpected though, I wonder what had happened


----------



## ℛei (Sep 29, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> New wolfies too.. Seem modified again.. Muzaka was unexpected though, I wonder what had happened




*Spoiler*: __ 



i have a bad feeling about muzaka


----------



## Stannis (Sep 29, 2014)

bro-21 too cool 

the new guys don't seem.. werewolfy. modified werewolves i guess


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 29, 2014)

Random new characters that don't look like wolfs at all it's just me or they are humans that work for the wolfs since the wolfs keep saying "they" like they aren't part of there family.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 29, 2014)

The new characters will be good fresh meat for improved Takeo/Tao


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Oct 1, 2014)

Yoburi said:


> Random new characters that don't look like wolfs at all it's just me or they are humans that work for the wolfs since the wolfs keep saying "they" like they aren't part of there family.




Considering their "dashing good looks"  and sort of pariah treatment, they might be weak werewolves that chose to be modified


----------



## ℛei (Oct 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _new chapter_ 




those new guys 

 poor tao and takeo  this is the price which they have to pay for power.

franky goes through more pain everytime he uses his power


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 6, 2014)

ℛei said:


> *Spoiler*: _new chapter_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



She-wolf finally getting a name though 

Tao's 'discussion' was priceless too


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 6, 2014)

So the Raw is just out not the translated chapter?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 6, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> So the Raw is just out not the translated chapter?



The translated chapter was out


----------



## Rai (Oct 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lunark.


----------



## ℛei (Oct 6, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



the dude talk a lot even in pain


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Oct 6, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Actually the discussion makes it the opposite.
Not only is there a price, but also Tao isn't satisfied with the price of his services.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 6, 2014)

ℛei said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> the dude talk a lot even in pain




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's sad and funny at the same time  

They'll be catching up to M-21 soon

Modified werewolves look interested.

I wonder how strong is this group individually?


----------



## Morglay (Oct 6, 2014)

Why are you using spoilers? The scan is out... 340


----------



## Muk (Oct 6, 2014)

lol tao's price isn't his body, but his  brain 

yeah a stupid soul with only brawns isn't gonna be able to satisfy tao with just giving him more 'power'


----------



## Morglay (Oct 6, 2014)

Tao x Dark Spear...
.... 
.....
......
.......
Something terrible just happened.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 6, 2014)

Morglay said:


> Tao x Dark Spear...
> ....
> .....
> ......
> ...



Well, it proves that dark spear does everything for money..


----------



## Muk (Oct 6, 2014)

you mean tao does everything for money :3


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 6, 2014)

But it's dark spear that is whoring itself for Tao if he pays her price she gives him everything :d


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 6, 2014)

So I'm on chapter 163

And I'm loving it so far.

But can anyone tell me (without any spoilers) if the Kids will eventually get their memories back from everything thats been erased, or will Rai and Frank finally allow them to become aware of the supernatural?


----------



## Muk (Oct 6, 2014)

the focus will be on rai and franky 

take this statement however you like


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 6, 2014)

Super unhelpful

Any yet so titillating


----------



## Muk (Oct 6, 2014)

you wanted no spoilers


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 6, 2014)

Spoil me a little bit.

Spoil me like one of your side chicks


----------



## Stannis (Oct 7, 2014)

tao having a convo with dark spear  



~Avant~ said:


> Spoil me a little bit.
> 
> Spoil me like one of your side chicks



you can think of the kids as filler characters that only exist to give rai company in his happy  human life 
to answer your question, no.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 7, 2014)

Well damn, thats disappointing. I was hoping Shinwoo would become a frontrunner in future battles


----------



## Stannis (Oct 7, 2014)

he can still make a contract with seira 

i'd love to see rael's face after


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 7, 2014)

Stannis said:


> he can still make a contract with seira
> 
> i'd love to see rael's face after



Seira doesn't seem to mind though


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Oct 7, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> Well damn, thats disappointing. I was hoping Shinwoo would become a frontrunner in future battles




Rai always wanted a normal life and the kids represent his dream life.
So he will never allow something to spoil that, if he can prevent it.

Hard to say more without spoilers.


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 7, 2014)

These new developments have been amusing 

Also finally, the 5th Elder has a name.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 7, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Rai always wanted a normal life and the kids represent his dream life.
> So he will never allow something to spoil that, if he can prevent it.
> 
> Hard to say more without spoilers.



So much wasted potential after the early chapters with M-21.


----------



## Muk (Oct 7, 2014)

Stannis said:


> tao having a convo with dark spear
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why must you ruin the teasing


----------



## ℛei (Oct 7, 2014)

Morglay said:


> Tao x Dark Spear...
> ....
> .....
> ......
> ...



            .


----------



## haegar (Oct 7, 2014)

good chapter again. though I dont like wolfgirls name somehow :/ sounds so masculine? 0.o 
tao was just


----------



## ℛei (Oct 7, 2014)

chapter lacks rai tbh

but it was good


----------



## Stannis (Oct 7, 2014)

haegar said:


> good chapter again. though I dont like wolfgirls name somehow :/ sounds so masculine? 0.o



luna-noona :33


----------



## Muk (Oct 13, 2014)

hot doggy incoming :wusshhh


----------



## Juri (Oct 13, 2014)

I actually prefer his first design. Liked it with more hair than these shoulder tufts.


----------



## ℛei (Oct 14, 2014)

M-21 as a wolfieeee omfg 

it was hot


----------



## Roman (Oct 14, 2014)

Juri said:


> I actually prefer his first design. Liked it with more hair than these shoulder tufts.



I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks tho. But still, M21 going full wolf was badass. Hopefully he'll be able to trigger this full transformation at will in due time.


----------



## ℛei (Oct 14, 2014)

Freedan i didnt know you read noblesse 

forgot to mention the last 2 chaps lack rai  bring the awesomeness back


----------



## Roman (Oct 14, 2014)

ℛei said:


> Freedan i didnt know you read noblesse
> 
> forgot to mention the last 2 chaps lack rai  bring the awesomeness back



Been reading this for a while now. I just don't post here often enough 

I'm actually ok with Rai not making too much of an appearance. What I'm especially counting on is that eventually, RK members become strong enough that Rai won't have to be stepping in all the time to save them, especially since doing so means he's giving away part of his life force each time. Besides, Karias is proving to be the badass we've always needed


----------



## ℛei (Oct 14, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Been reading this for a while now. I just don't post here often enough
> 
> I'm actually ok with Rai not making too much of an appearance. What I'm especially counting on is that eventually, RK members become strong enough that Rai won't have to be stepping in all the time to save them, especially since doing so means he's giving away part of his life force each time.



post more  also in the noblesse fc 

well thats true,and im happy those guys get their shining star time,but still,as a fangirl i wanna see rai and franky in every chapter 

you know me


----------



## ℛei (Oct 20, 2014)

new chapater 


*Spoiler*: __ 



M-21  HOLY SHITTTTTT
and regis wants to be stronger omfgggg


lold at kids who thought that rai is sad cos of lord  POOR RAI HE HAS LOVEPAINZ 

but actually he was sad cos of his bestamigo 

i feel sad for him,he doesnt want to lose a friend but he loves humans so much


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 20, 2014)

Link removed

Seira


----------



## ℛei (Oct 20, 2014)

shes also confused


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 20, 2014)

ℛei said:


> shes also confused



The question marks were littered across the panel 

These nobles.. No other character can be clueless in such a funny way!


----------



## haegar (Oct 20, 2014)

nice chapter. wonder what gejuteel was aluding to there... as for seira, lol, clueless


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 20, 2014)

it's up to Regis to decide when to take his coming of age ceremony...


but that probably means Gejutel will die then...

/sadpanda


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 20, 2014)

Him become adult doesn't mean Gejutel dies, right? Gejutel would need to die for Regis to become clan head, but not for adult, iirc.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 20, 2014)

This chapter rose Gejutel's death flag

DO NOT WANT


----------



## Stannis (Oct 20, 2014)

rai was just missing raskreia is all  



-Ziltoid- said:


> Him become adult doesn't mean Gejutel dies, right? Gejutel would need to die for Regis to become clan head, but not for adult, iirc.



nah he doesn't need to die for regis for regis' coming of age ceremony

rael had it and he's not the clan leader. it happens at the age of 200 and regis is some 190..  iirc. it's been so long i might just be spouting bullshit


----------



## Blunt (Oct 20, 2014)

gejutel... pls


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Oct 20, 2014)

Stannis said:


> rai was just missing raskreia is all
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your correct.
It happens, when they are 200 years old.
And Regis was stated to be 199, when he first appeared in the story.

In fact, Seira and Regis were traveling outside of Lukedonia, because Gajutel thought he should see the world.
He was basically on his graduation trip and Seira was tagging along as his guardian.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 20, 2014)

While Gejutel doesn't need to die in order for Regis to go through his Coming of Age, the mention that Regis can't reach his full power without a Soul Weapon and him saying Regis would understand soon were both huge death flags.


----------



## ℛei (Oct 23, 2014)

i dont want Gejutel die 

hes such a cute grandpapa


----------



## Stannis (Oct 24, 2014)

maybe he's going to go eternal sleep soon enough by his free will since he told the new generation all needs to be said and his job is done or something like that


----------



## haegar (Oct 24, 2014)

sadly I do agree on the death flags but I think we are being teased and it will be some time still, thankfully. While it would totally be in accord with Gejuteels story and development if he, as the last of the old gen, just goes to sleep and passes on everything to Regis, I'm still hoping instead he will go out with a bang in some fight where he does one last act of saving the youth. 

Or if somebody like Karias walks up to him completely shaking his frame of mind by saying _"hey grandpa, ya know, why dont you just split your soul-weapon so Regis gets his due and at the same time you hang around doing youthful things despite your ripe age instead of just laying down and dying? It rly sounds boring ya know, I'm sure the old Lord would agree?!?"_


----------



## ℛei (Oct 24, 2014)

Stannis said:


> maybe he's going to go eternal sleep soon enough by his free will since he told the new generation all needs to be said and his job is done or something like that





haegar said:


> sadly I do agree on the death flags but I think we are being teased and it will be some time still, thankfully. While it would totally be in accord with Gejuteels story and development if he, as the last of the old gen, just goes to sleep and passes on everything to Regis, I'm still hoping instead he will go out with a bang in some fight where he does one last act of saving the youth.



ughhh as much as i dont want him dead,but yeah he did everything he could and now its regis' time to shine and granspapa will give him that


----------



## Stannis (Oct 24, 2014)

i don't think he's dying regardless


----------



## ℛei (Oct 25, 2014)

i so wanna see more about franky
he's such a mistery to me


----------



## Xin (Oct 25, 2014)

I figured Gajutel will die soon for a long time now. 

Simply because Regis has to get the soul weapon someday. 

It's inevitable.


----------



## Stannis (Oct 25, 2014)

that soul  weapon is too good and too big for regis


----------



## ℛei (Oct 26, 2014)

regis will take care of that big weapon just fien


----------



## ℛei (Oct 27, 2014)

NEW CHAPTER IS OUTTTTTTTTTTT


*Spoiler*: __ 



 "lonely guys" day 

what the hell omfg 

also rael is being shinwu's big bro is epic 

i assume we're gonna see a bunch of drunk "lonely" dudes in franky's house and freaked franky


----------



## haegar (Oct 27, 2014)

Rael 

Crombell seems to have gotten a serious boost in respect by #1 there eh 

But I have this creeping feeling #1 knows exactly that Crombell has Muzaka and is letting him run under the impression it is his own game when in truth it's all to #1 tune


----------



## ℛei (Oct 27, 2014)

god i hate crombell so much


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Oct 27, 2014)

Crombell needs a good punch in the face.
Also since he told Muzaka about the wolf duo, this might actually mean Rai stays out of a fight for once.


----------



## haegar (Oct 27, 2014)

I wouldnt mind if muzaka handed their arrogant asses to them... then again, they prly are capable beyond average elder level 

edit: well, would still get their asses handed, but put up good show I bet ...


----------



## Stannis (Oct 27, 2014)

i would love to see muzaka wiping them out 



ℛei said:


> i assume we're gonna see a bunch of drunk "lonely" dudes in franky's house and freaked franky



this plz


----------



## ℛei (Oct 29, 2014)

just imagine franky's reaction on drunk rai 

"who the hell did this to my master???"


----------



## Stannis (Oct 30, 2014)

more swarity


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ℛei (Nov 1, 2014)

that artist sawitry is amazing :33

my current ava is by her art


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 3, 2014)

Ch.145

Seems like shit will hit the fan soon


----------



## ℛei (Nov 3, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



NEW CHAPTER OMFG

REGISSSSS  im so glad rael is gonna train him agfdgjhg. Hope those two will become good friends

AND CAN SOMEONE SHOOT CROMBELL I HATE HIM TO DEATH OMFG


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Nov 3, 2014)

Ah, finally catched up with this amazing manhwa.

Werewolf fight coming soon.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 3, 2014)

Grimm said:


> Ah, finally catched up with this amazing manhwa.
> 
> Werewolf fight coming soon.



Hmm, I think Crombo is more interested in making the wolves fight against Franky...


----------



## Xin (Nov 3, 2014)

Such a tsundere


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 3, 2014)

You have a vicious whip indeed


----------



## Stannis (Nov 3, 2014)

grimm only started it recently i think 

i'm loving this new rael. look at him being all tsundere now after all the hate he had for regis 




all that sexual satisfaction just perfect


----------



## Sablés (Nov 3, 2014)

Dat FV Crombell, you could practically see his boner in that last panel


----------



## Blαck (Nov 3, 2014)

Wonder when we'll see Crombell fight again?


----------



## ℛei (Nov 3, 2014)

i think we'll see him fighting very soon

franky is gonna kick his ass badly


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 10, 2014)

Chapter 43 on Batoto


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 10, 2014)

Oo short.


----------



## Stannis (Nov 10, 2014)

nothing happened  

hopefully this will lead to muzaka vs the modified werewolves 
tao's statement wasn't all that assuring but oh well 

lol rael interactions around rai  

i want to see some karias fucking around rai


----------



## ℛei (Nov 15, 2014)

i love how franky was all jelous and worried over rai 

rai is franky's and noone can steal him hehehe


----------



## ℛei (Nov 17, 2014)

chapter is outtttt 


*Spoiler*: __ 



ok im glad for muzaka x rai scene, muzaka wont hurt humans,it's very good

rael x regis duo is awesome  man i smell romance jk


----------



## ℛei (Nov 17, 2014)

read on line-webtoon

i always read there


----------



## Lance (Nov 17, 2014)

Yea, started there now.


----------



## ℛei (Nov 17, 2014)

enjoy 

the chap lacked franky tho


----------



## Stannis (Nov 17, 2014)

rai's entrance was awesome 

guess by now he'd realize muzaka is with crombell after seeing yuri with him 

unless he forgot about him  



the kids being used as a plot device to bait the enemies 
again 

ah well maybe they'd manage to kill them this time  

can't remember did karias go back to lukedonia with rajak? because that would be pretty dumb


----------



## Muk (Nov 17, 2014)

finally caught up again 

lol Seira revealing the 'truth' about Rai's sadness to franky and the rk4 was awesome and funny


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 17, 2014)

Stannis said:


> rai's entrance was awesome
> 
> guess by now he'd realize muzaka is with crombell after seeing yuri with him
> 
> ...



Rajak is at the house while karias is with franky, iirc.


----------



## Muk (Nov 18, 2014)

Rajak went back to luk, rael was training him


----------



## Reznor (Nov 18, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

